# Pakistan rubbishes Indian claims of Surgical Strike inside Pakistan.



## Dawood Ibrahim

RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.

According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.

Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.

MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.

According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.

Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.

Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

May Allah grant them heaven. Ameen


*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


And what about Indian posts? Do you think Pakistan will leave them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## barbarosa

The claims during drunk are always opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I hope no loss of life occurred on our side....specially of civilians...
> Thank you Pakistan Army for repelling the fire....Allah bless you.



one citizen Injured


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> one citizen Injured


----------



## Pandora

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



You should see Mahaaz news show where he toured LOC check posts. There are AA and AAA guns installed just to greet you on your Baraat .

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mshan44

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



punishment to pakistan. you must be dreaming or still living in your Bollywood scripts.
you are pretending like india is super power and Pakistan will be just watching whatever fireworks you will do at loc

be prepared to get hit back at your post as well 
and our fireworks on your posts will be more deadly than you would have expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NirmalKrish

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war



yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!



can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!


Well Kargil was without a disastrous operation planned but somehow India did more bad job than adventurous Musharraf and his 3 partners I mean three other Generals. You used 40000 soldiers and even used Air Force still we have two highest peaks in Kargil region

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## PakSword

SilentAssassin said:


> LOL as Pak Army is sitting there with empty hands. Have you indian dawgs forgotten what happend to your army in kargil war





NirmalKrish said:


> yeah you got your a s s kicked out now shut your trap!





Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!





sarjenprabhu said:


> What happened in kargil except your Northern light infantary was whooped by artillery while paf helplessly watched from the skies!!!!





NirmalKrish said:


> can't talk to idiots who have no moral and ethical sense!



I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NirmalKrish

PakSword said:


> I think this Kargil general of yours has a little bit of disagreement with you Indians:



now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## Pandora

Sulman Badshah said:


> Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loc in Bhimber, hotspring, kel, and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.
> *2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*



إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعون

I hope they equal the number soon with scums who shot them. If history is witness then this will be avenged very soon so stick to your screens.


----------



## Fireurimagination

CCS meet in India, interesting times ahead. MFN meeting cancelled, PC in sometime


----------



## I S I

After "sir gi kal" strikes balloon busted. Now they came to this pity. What a shame for Suppa pawwa bharat.


----------



## Gryphon

RIP..... These deaths will be avenged...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

Indian media is reporting something serious has happened on LOC either Special forces has undertaken an operation or something else, PC in sometime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

latest two soldiers embrace martyrdom in Indian firing

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153592-Two-soldiers-embrace-martyrdom-in-Indian-firing#


----------



## abrar khan

NirmalKrish said:


> now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!


Now your butt is hurt, and burnol is short all over Endia


----------



## Pandora

Fireurimagination said:


> Indian media is reporting something serious has happened on LOC either Special forces has undertaken an operation or something else, PC in sometime



Your Indian media also reported killing 200 terrorists in a cross border raid .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMP

PaklovesTurkiye said:


>


*2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*


----------



## PakSword

NirmalKrish said:


> now go quietly into a corner and climax over it!



Tell this to your General.. lolz.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Indian DGMO IA conducted surgical strikes last night


----------



## PakSword

Fireurimagination said:


> Indian media is reporting something serious has happened on LOC either Special forces has undertaken an operation or something else, PC in sometime



Fire your imagination!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

PakSword said:


> Fire your imagination!


----------



## Stealth

Fireurimagination said:


> Indian DGMO IA conducted surgical strikes last night

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

india had termed border firing as surgical strike. stupidity at its best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781384582138515457



_"It has been a matter of serious concern that there has been many infiltration bids by terrorists at LoC. This is reflected in the terror attacks in Poonch and Uri on 11th and 18th September respectively."



"Indian Army recovered GPS and materials that have Pakistan markings. Indian Army conducted surgical strikes on terror launch pads on the LoC, significant casualties have been caused. Despite persistent urges to Pakistan to not allow territory under its control to not be used for terrorist activities nothing was done. I spoke to the Pak DGMO, shared our concerns and told him that we conducted surgical strikes last night," DGMO tells media.


"We don't want to continue with these operations. But let me inform you, we (Army, Navy and Air Force) are ready for any contingency plan. We will not tolerate if terrorists harm Indian citizens."_

Live update: http://www.firstpost.com/india/live...-ops-last-night-dgmo-tells-press-3025944.html

Reactions: Like Like:
40


----------



## Fireurimagination

Stealth said:


>



This is DGMO in a PC, now stop laughing and retaliate if you can


----------



## Gryphon

Fireurimagination said:


> Indian media is reporting something serious has happened on LOC either Special forces has undertaken an operation or something else, PC in sometime



Many jets and helicopters flying in IoK since morning. Heard a helicopter flying at 12 am last night. Usually this happens when there is an encounter. Indian DGMO is claiming there were 'sir ji kal' strikes..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

We are finally showing some spine. Kudos to the govt and IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## kasper95

saw it just now,jai hind.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Fireurimagination

I think they did it using artillery fire

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## $@rJen

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> india had termed border firing as surgical strike. stupidity at its best.



Surgical strikes doesn't necessarily be an air strike


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

indians think they still enjoy the 1: ratio of 1965, or 1:20 ratio of 1971 or 1:30 ratio of kargil. its now just 1:2. and all of our forces are trained to fight one enemy india only unlike india dorces divided between pakistan and china border.


----------



## jaunty

Indian Jatt said:


> is it real or another chest thumping?



It's from DGMO, so it's definitely not a planted news. If you believe in IA, it is as real as it gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Fireurimagination

Details are still sketchy but something big has happened no doubt about it


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781386363065118720

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## $@rJen

Its's cross LOC operation

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

Fireurimagination said:


> This is DGMO in a PC, now stop laughing and retaliate if you can



If our DGMO also conducts a press conference to say: We killed all the insurgents that came from Indian side and threw the bodies in a river, would you believe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

sarjenprabhu said:


> Surgical strikes doesn't necessarily be an air strike


when did i said it means air strike. i said just firing at LOC.


----------



## Nexus

pakistanis ne hamare jawans ko roka nahi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Indian Jatt said:


> Go watch the news....



ooo L aadmi Firing on LOC and call it Surgical Strikes lol entire world will going to laugh on you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## PakSword

Anyway, Indian members, now that your Army has conducted "Sir Gi Kal" strikes and taken the revenge , can we resume usual business and talks on Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> when did i said it means air strike. i said just firing at LOC.



No.. IA crossed into LoC ans struck


----------



## Indian Jatt

Stealth said:


> ooo L aadmi Firing on LOC and call it Surgical Strikes lol entire world will going to laugh on you guys


post reported and watch that language of yours gentleman.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Indian's


----------



## Indian Jatt

Nexus said:


> saxh hain na bhai ? media chutiya ti nahi bana rahi hain na ?


anything coming from DGMO is true....


----------



## nair

*Request all members not to troll, not to chest thump......... You will get a ban nothing else.... .let the things get settle down and become more clear..... we can debate meanwhile...*

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Skull and Bones

I'm unsure about this.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

sarjenprabhu said:


> No.. IA crossed into LoC ans struck


and you believed it. good. indian forces only did firing on LOC. befitting reply was given by pakistan army.


----------



## I S I

BSf, just wait & watch what our snipers do... No you can't


----------



## Indian Jatt

Stealth said:


> hahhhahahahahha man Modi knws hamare koom he chutya hey mazeed inko chutya banatay jaoo hahahhahahahahha desperate Indian Govt can't do anything just making fun of their own country by calling LOC firing "Surgical Strikes"


shayad se tum apni kar rahe ho hena???


----------



## Stealth

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm unsure about this.



Technically nor India nor Pakistan do such adventure. Surgical Strikes btw Indo Pak Senerio will be full fledge War. But ye baat koon samjaye.. its a firing btw troops on both side "firing on LOC" which they call "Surgical Strikes" they don't even know what is Surgical Strikes are


----------



## vayuu1

Ary news report, nawaz sharif does kadi ninda of this.


----------



## hussain0216

Indian Jatt said:


> bhai tu khush hai naa ab???



Why because darpok indians waited and then fired artillery to kill soldiers 

Is this your mighty attack on Pakistan?

Oh yes you did sir-ji-kal strikes a week ago and killed by 200 terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Is that the same Indian DGMO cell which instantly claimed that markings on the guns from the rebels were of Pakistani origins which later Indian investigation team denied about it ?


----------



## H!TchHiker

Jai hind  *Sir G kal strike* using artillery .Congo Man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Stealth said:


> Technically nor India nor Pakistan do such adventure. Surgical Strikes btw Indo Pak Senerio will be full fledge War. But ye baat koon samjaye.. its a firing btw troops on both side "firing on LOC" which they call "Surgical Strikes" they don't even know what is Surgical Strikes are



I'm sure reporters escalated the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nexus

Stealth said:


> hahhhahahahahha man Modi knws hamare koom he chutya hey mazeed inko chutya banatay jaoo hahahhahahahahha es"


ets laugh together hahahahahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jatt

hussain0216 said:


> Why because darpok indians waited and then fired artillery to kill soldiers
> 
> Is this your mighty attack on Pakistan?
> 
> Oh yes you did sir-ji-kal strikes a week ago and killed by 200 terrorists


Modi promised the nation that the ones responsible for the attacks would be punished, were you responsible for Uri attacks??


----------



## PakSword

sarjenprabhu said:


> No.. IA crossed into LoC ans struck



This is what your DGMO is telling to make you guys relax because "no action" was being reflected badly on Modi's government. Anyway, be happy! 

In our country, it's called trolling!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm unsure about this.



Why? If you keep on taking it without any action other than "diplomatic isolation" which never works, they will keep on hitting us. This is a great news IMO. They need to know that all options are on the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm sure reporters escalated the issue.



They will and at the end public ko pump kareengay jesay kya huwa hey aur phir kudh pressure may ajayeegi govt dont know bewakof tola leading the nation seriously! height of stupidity... Media ko tu bas TRP chhaye nothing else more..


----------



## $@rJen

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> and you believed it. good. indian forces only did firing on LOC. befitting reply was given by pakistan army.



read the post of theoccupiedkashmir's post at #35 you'll realize the truth.... if there's firing across loc there's not going to be many helis and Jets flying ove I0k in large numbers..


----------



## Nexus

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


UnGA ?


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

according to my sources indian army suffered few casualities too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm unsure about this.


In what sense? It's an official news conference by DGMO & MEA. Conducted surgical strikes across LOC on terrorist launch pads, inflicting severe casualties on terrorists & their helpers! Wiped out 3 launch pads.
BTW these are all DGMO's words....not media's!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indopak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781388368697372672

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $@rJen

Indian Jatt said:


> lol they wanted to launch nukes at delhi, i think?



damnn sad.. theyre expecting a surgical strike from the air..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

PakSword said:


> This is what your DGMO is telling to make you guys relax because "no action" was being reflected badly on Modi's government. Anyway, be happy!
> 
> In our country, it's called trolling!



read the post #35


----------



## Hellfire

Fireurimagination said:


> I think they did it using artillery fire




No 8 sites simultaneously... ingress took place

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Nexus said:


> UnGA ?


United Nations General Assembly. It finished on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kasper95

Stealth said:


> Technically nor India nor Pakistan do such adventure. Surgical Strikes btw Indo Pak Senerio will be full fledge War. But ye baat koon samjaye.. its a firing btw troops on both side "firing on LOC" which they call "Surgical Strikes" they don't even know what is Surgical Strikes are


India has informed Pakistan about the strike, so let Pakistan deny it or let's see if 48 locations marked in India is all talk.


----------



## Stealth

Entire world is laughing on India today... India become a first ever country who did Surgical Strike by using Artillery HAHAHHAHAHHAHA according to Indian Media, India did surgical strikes in Pakistan... jahiloon ko na tu Surgical Strikes ka matlab ata hey, LOC ke firing ko ghaday surgical strikes kahtay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*India strikes back, carries out surgical strikes on terror launch pads at LoC*

*India strikes back, carries out surgical strikes on terror launch pads at LoC*
TNN & Agencies | Updated: Sep 29, 2016, 12.35 PM IST




Representative image used for representation.
NEW DELHI: Indian Armyconducted surgical strikes on terror launch pads at the LoC on Wednesday night, the DGMO said on Thursday in a press briefing.

Surgical strikes were based on specific intelligence input of terror groups ready to infiltrate into India and carry out terror attacks.

"Significant casualties have been caused in these strikes," DGMO Lt General Ranbir Singh said adding, "the operation has now ended."

"The strikes targeted the terrorists and those backing them," the DGMO said.

"Despite our persistent appeals to Pakistan to not allow territory under its control to be used for terrorist activities, nothing was done," the DGMO said.

Earlier today, Prime Minister Narendra Modi chaired a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) to review the situation along the LoC.

I spoke to the Pak DGMO, shared our concerns and told him that we conducted surgical strikes last night: DGMO pic.twitter.com/s0ntc1Q5DX

— ANI (@ANI_news) September 29, 2016
Four terrorists had stormed an Army camp in Uri on September 18 and killed 18 soldiers.

Pakistani troops on Thursday violated the ceasefire along the LoC in Naugam sector of Kashmir by opening indiscriminate fire towards Indian Army posts.

On Wednesday night, they targeted Indian positions with small firearms along the Line of Control in Poonch district of Jammu and Kashmir.

However, there was no loss of life or injury to anyone in the firing, a police officer said.

Earlier on September 20, two days after the terror attack in Uri, Pakistani troops violated the border ceasefire in the same sector of Kashmir, targeting Indian Army positions with small firearms.

On September 6, Pakistani Army pounded Indian positions with 120 mm mortar bombs and firing along the LoC in Poonch district.

On September 2, Pakistani troops had resorted to ceasefire violation by firing on forward army posts along the LoC in Akhnoor sector in Jammu district.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...r-launch-pads-at-LoC/articleshow/54579618.cms


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781388367313317888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781385784196603904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781385593544597504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781384835529003008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781390218918137856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

jaunty said:


> Why? If you keep on taking it without any action other than "diplomatic isolation" which never works, they will keep on hitting us. This is a great news IMO. They need to know that all options are on the table.



We probably have different assets within Pakistan to attack our designated targets, they should have done the job while we looked at other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

hellfire said:


> No 8 sites simultaneously... ingress took place



Yes under guise if artillery fire loc was crossed and strikes were carried out


----------



## kaykay

They did surgical strike at 20 different locations across LOC against terrorists.....a massive op.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781390489752698881
*PM Modi chairs meeting of Cabinet Committee on Security over ceasefire violations at LoC*

*PM Modi chairs meeting of Cabinet Committee on Security over ceasefire violations at LoC*
TNN & Agencies | Updated: Sep 29, 2016, 12.02 PM IST
*HIGHLIGHTS*

Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Thursday morning chaired a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Security
The meeting has been called to discuss ceasefire violations along the LoC
PM Modi chairs Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) meeting on situation at the LoC. (ANI/Twitter)




NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Thursday morning chaired a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) to discuss the situation at the Line of Control.

The meeting comes in the wake of repeated ceasefire violations by Pakistani troopsalong the LoC.

Pakistani troops on Thursday violated the ceasefire along the LoC in Naugam sector of Kashmir by opening indiscriminate fire towards Indian Army posts.

On Wednesday night, they targeted Indian positions with small firearms along the Line of Control in Poonch district of Jammu and Kashmir.

However, there was no loss of life or injury to anyone in the firing, a police officer said.

Earlier on September 20, two days after the terror attack in Uri, Pakistani troops violated the border ceasefire in the same sector of Kashmir, targeting Indian Army positions with small firearms.

On September 6, Pakistani Army pounded Indian positions with 120 mm mortar bombs and firing along the LoC in Poonch district.

On September 2, Pakistani troops had resorted to ceasefire violation by firing on forward army posts along the LoC in Akhnoor sector in Jammu district.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...re-violations-at-LoC/articleshow/54578864.cms


----------



## Baba Google

Stealth said:


> ooo L aadmi Firing on LOC and call it Surgical Strikes lol entire world will going to laugh on you guys





hussain0216 said:


> Why because darpok indians waited and then fired artillery to kill soldiers
> 
> Is this your mighty attack on Pakistan?
> 
> Oh yes you did sir-ji-kal strikes a week ago and killed by 200 terrorists



Sir g, whatever that is, even if this aint true, response is necessary and I hope its immenent and I'm talking about a severe response. These endians need to know who they are messing with no matter what, fuk death, its inevitable any way.


----------



## hussain0216

hellfire said:


> No 8 sites simultaneously... ingress took place



So its 200 terrorists killed last week and 8 attacks last night?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

Indian Jatt said:


> is it real or another chest thumping?
> 
> edit:its real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kithe naa pakitaniyaan de nukiller bomb?????




Confirmed.

Please also read it in continuation of the post Uri strike which we kept denying because we needed to strike with greater effect.

PA suffered casualties as they tried to intevrene.

No casualties on own side

Great job by our teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## kaykay

They did surgical strike at 20 different locations across LOC against terrorists.....a massive op.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

Pakistan PM Nawaz Sherif Condemn the attack


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

sarjenprabhu said:


> read the post of theoccupiedkashmir's post at #35 you'll realize the truth.... if there's firing across loc there's not going to be many helis and Jets flying ove I0k in large numbers..


over IOK. do you really think indian airforce has stealth technology and pakistan airforce was sleeping. its just modi wants to satisfy his people by lies. modi actually don't know that these firings are a part of indian pakistan history. techniccaly both sides have conducted thousands of such surgical strikes in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

I dont like it even if its true. You provoking a trigger-happy nation sitting on a nuclear stockpile is never good. Pakistan does not care for a nuclear war but we do.


----------



## $@rJen

Nawaz condamn the strike

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hellfire

Nawaz Sharief has just condemned the attack

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nexus

khakhi_chaddi said:


> United Nations General Assembly. It finished on Monday.



thanks


----------



## kaykay

They did surgical strike at 20 different locations across LOC against terrorists.....a massive op.

They did surgical strike at 20 different locations across LOC against terrorists.....a massive op.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

sarjenprabhu said:


> Pakistan PM Nawaz Sherif Condemn the attack


he condemned border firing.


----------



## JanjaWeed

I would expect nothing but denial by Pak, both officially & unoficially!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Skull and Bones

I would need some visual proof to confirm, if this is true then it's a massive development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

They did surgical strike at 20 different locations across LOC against terrorists.....a massive op.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Surgical strikes with the help of Pakistan Army or without it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Special forces were used


----------



## JanjaWeed

Skull and Bones said:


> I would need some visual proof to confirm, if this is true then it's a massive development.


DGMO's official words not good enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Jatt

http://www.firstpost.com/india/indi...t-terrorists-along-loc-says-dgmo-3025944.html


----------



## Stealth

bhai g Modi bana raha hey bewakoof aur bohat saray Indians ko ye baat bare achi tarhan pata hey 1st inhonay apni koom ko Pump kardiya ye kuch nahe karsakhtay at the end drama lagaya hey inhonay kay koom ko thanda kesay kya jaye aur new shoosha chordiya hey PAkistan ko aur dunya ko bewakoof samjha huwa hey ??????? bc eek inch ye cross karain inke aar paar hojayegei sirf apni koom ko dekhnaya kiliye sab drama lagaya gaya hey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> over IOK. do you really think indian airforce has stealth technology and pakistan airforce was sleeping. its just modi wants to satisfy his people by lies. modi actually don't know that these firings are a part of indian pakistan history. techniccaly both sides have conducted thousands of such surgical strikes in history.



lol i said PAF jets not ours....

Just now your PM Condemn the Attack



naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> he condemned border firing.



ofcourse that's what he'll say...... 

Susan Rice called India in the morning to ask India to discuss the issue after india struck between 2-4am in the morning


----------



## somebozo

Stealth said:


> chutya koom ko chutya leaders nay mazeed chutya bana rakha hey




Looks like a script from bollywood...

*“India conducted surgical strikes last night across the LoC to safeguard our nation, the Defence Ministry said on Thursday. Significant casualties have been caused to terrorists and those trying to shield them. We don’t have a plan to further conduct such strikes. India has spoken to Pakistan,” DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said.

“There were launch pads across the LoC where terrorists were present waiting to infiltrate the nation and attack areas in Kashmir and metros across the country,” the DGMO said. No Indian casualties occurred during the surgical strikes that were carried out last night by the Indian Army.*

“We have recovered items including GPS which have Pakistani markings. Captured terrorists hailing from Azad Kashmir or Pakistan have confessed to their training in Pakistan or in Pakistan controlled region,” Singh said.

The press conference was jointly conducted by the Ministry of External Affairs and the Ministry of Defence.

Meanwhile, Pakistan, in a statement issued has said: At least two Army men were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in “Azad Jammu and Kashmir”. The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am. “Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors,” the statement said.

India had repeatedly warned Pakistan not to allow its territory to be used for terrorist activities. Besides, India had called for an international diplomatic boycott of Pakistan as it shielded terrorists on its land. At the United Nations General Assembly, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj said Pakistan was a terror state and it need to rein in terror elements.

Earlier on Thursday, Prime Minister Narendra Modi chaired a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Security to discuss the ceasefire violations along the Line of Control. Also present at the meeting were Home Minister Rajnath Singh, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, NSA Ajit Doval, and Foreign Secretary S Jaishankar.

Three ceasefire violations by Pakistan were reported along the LoC in the last 24 hours.

Prime Minister Modi was also scheduled to hold a high-level meeting on Thursday to review the Most Favoured Nation status granted to Pakistan, but that meeting has now been rescheduled for next week.

India had also summoned Pakistan high commissioner Abdul Basit and handed over evidence that proved the terrorists that attacked an army base in Uri and left 19 jawans dead, did come in from across the Line of Control.

© The Indian Express Online Media Pvt Ltd



> Sounds legit...straight out of bolly script..Modi trying to satisfy fake ego...surgical strikes means a small army contingent cross the border, enters territory, conducts operation and escapes successfully..Osama bin-laden raid in Abottabad is a good example of surgical strike..


----------



## PakSword

sarjenprabhu said:


> read the post of theoccupiedkashmir's post at #35 you'll realize the truth.... if there's firing across loc there's not going to be many helis and Jets flying ove I0k in large numbers..



Lolz. They were flying inside, not a concern. Your Army was firing from across the border, was getting the same in return.

Anyway, whatever makes you happy! Modi wanted a face saving and this is his face saving.

Your forces could have crossed the LOC immediately after URI incident. Withing 24 hours, PA fortified its positions across LOC in a manner that made it very difficult, if not impossible, for IA to strike inside Azad Kashmir.

If you by any chance meet PM modi, just tell him that a PDF member "PakSword" has an advice for him: "Don't convert Surgical Strikes into "Sir Gi Kal" strikes".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

kaykay said:


> They did surgical strike at 20 different locations across LOC against terrorists.....a massive op.


Training camps are not located across the LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kaykay said:


> They did surgical strike at 20 different locations across LOC against terrorists.....a massive op.
> 
> They did surgical strike at 20 different locations across LOC against terrorists.....a massive op.



We got it bro . . 

stop posting it again and again


----------



## somebozo

Stealth said:


> bhai g Modi bana raha hey bewakoof aur bohat saray Indians ko ye baat bare achi tarhan pata hey 1st inhonay apni koom ko Pump kardiya ye kuch nahe karsakhtay at the end drama lagaya hey inhonay kay koom ko thanda kesay kya jaye aur new shoosha chordiya hey PAkistan ko aur dunya ko bewakoof samjha huwa hey ??????? bc eek inch ye cross karain inke aar paar hojayegei sirf apni koom ko dekhnaya kiliye sab drama lagaya gaya hey



One can read the article and say its entirely bogus the way it is scripted..sounds like a scene of heroic bollywood movie..they infiltrated and shelled while Pakistani army was busy doing what? mujra to bollywood tunes? 

Khoda pahar nikla chooha...after slaps from everyone..they have resorted to online 56 inch chest thumping...


----------



## Burhan Wani

Stealth said:


> bhai g Modi bana raha hey bewakoof aur bohat saray Indians ko ye baat bare achi tarhan pata hey 1st inhonay apni koom ko Pump kardiya ye kuch nahe karsakhtay at the end drama lagaya hey inhonay kay koom ko thanda kesay kya jaye aur new shoosha chordiya hey PAkistan ko aur dunya ko bewakoof samjha huwa hey ??????? bc eek inch ye cross karain inke aar paar hojayegei sirf apni koom ko dekhnaya kiliye sab drama lagaya gaya hey


100 percent correct.


----------



## $@rJen

PakSword said:


> Lolz. They were flying inside, not a concern. Your Army was firing from across the border, was getting the same in return.
> 
> Anyway, whatever makes you happy! Modi wanted a face saving and this is his face saving.
> 
> Your forces could have crossed the LOC immediately after URI incident. Withing 24 hours, PA fortified its positions across LOC in a manner that made very difficult, if not impossible, for IA to strike inside Azad Kashmir.
> 
> If you by any chance meet PM modi, just tell him that a PDF member "PakSword" has an advice for him: "Don't convert Surgical Strikes into "Sir Gi Kal" strikes".



The Strike happened between 2-4 am in the morning... now there was a border fire because of the rage...


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781388842456670208

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## !eon

No surgical strikes, artillery fire from both sides. 
BBC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Jatt

Kaka420 said:


> Sir g, whatever that is, even if this aint true, response is necessary and I hope its immenent and I'm talking about a severe response. These endians need to know who they are messing with no matter what, fuk death, its inevitable any way.


http://www.firstpost.com/india/indi...t-terrorists-along-loc-says-dgmo-3025944.html
video dekh le bhai thaand pad jayegi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Not 20... but 8 camps


----------



## Indian Jatt

!eon said:


> No surgical strikes, artillery fire from both sides.
> BBC


http://www.firstpost.com/india/indi...t-terrorists-along-loc-says-dgmo-3025944.html
briefing dekh le....


----------



## kursed

Indian DGMO is reporting cross-border strikes inside Pakistan, that targeted infiltrators waiting to cross LOC. https://twitter.com/...387804248989696 - Indian DGMO is saying that Indian Army crossed the LOC, into Pakistan to conduct the said strikes. And that Pakistan DGMO was then called and informed of the said strikes. 

ISPR is reporting deaths of two Pakistani soldiers. 



https://twitter.com/...390955769237504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Ajit Doval has a word with his US counterpart, I can understand why but did he just briefed US WTH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

fake propoganda news only indian media is reporting it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

> The Indian Army said it conducted ‘surgical strikes’ along *infiltration ‘launch points’* along the Indo-Pak border.http://rtn.asia/s-e/23535/indian-army-conducts-surgical-strikes-pakistan-border


Most likely cross border shelling. These are launch points i.e. the suspected points on the LoC which the India army alleges to be used for infiltration. The wording of the tweet has also been selective. "Across" means on the other side as well as alongside the LoC.


----------



## Rupeshkumar

Finally we did it. Best thing we got rid of spineless congress government. Modi is to stay here for years to come now !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## coffee_cup

Oh man! This Indian nation is beyond salvation! 

Just look at them, a little cross border artillery firing is celbrated as *Sir G Kal* strikes.

Something, which both forces have been doing to each other for the last 40-50 years. 


PATHETIC, you really deserve the kind of leaders you are getting!


@waz @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @WAJsal @Horus Please would you please make it clear to Indian posters, anyone celebrating the death of Pakistani soldiers as result of Indian artillery fire will be warned and banned on PDF. It is not some Modi fanboy website, but Pakistan Defence Forum.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

somebozo said:


> Looks like a script from bollywood...
> 
> *“India conducted surgical strikes last night across the LoC to safeguard our nation, the Defence Ministry said on Thursday. Significant casualties have been caused to terrorists and those trying to shield them. We don’t have a plan to further conduct such strikes. India has spoken to Pakistan,” DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said.
> 
> “There were launch pads across the LoC where terrorists were present waiting to infiltrate the nation and attack areas in Kashmir and metros across the country,” the DGMO said. No Indian casualties occurred during the surgical strikes that were carried out last night by the Indian Army.*
> 
> “We have recovered items including GPS which have Pakistani markings. Captured terrorists hailing from Azad Kashmir or Pakistan have confessed to their training in Pakistan or in Pakistan controlled region,” Singh said.
> 
> The press conference was jointly conducted by the Ministry of External Affairs and the Ministry of Defence.
> 
> Meanwhile, Pakistan, in a statement issued has said: At least two Army men were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in “Azad Jammu and Kashmir”. The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am. “Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors,” the statement said.
> 
> India had repeatedly warned Pakistan not to allow its territory to be used for terrorist activities. Besides, India had called for an international diplomatic boycott of Pakistan as it shielded terrorists on its land. At the United Nations General Assembly, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj said Pakistan was a terror state and it need to rein in terror elements.
> 
> Earlier on Thursday, Prime Minister Narendra Modi chaired a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Security to discuss the ceasefire violations along the Line of Control. Also present at the meeting were Home Minister Rajnath Singh, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, NSA Ajit Doval, and Foreign Secretary S Jaishankar.
> 
> Three ceasefire violations by Pakistan were reported along the LoC in the last 24 hours.
> 
> Prime Minister Modi was also scheduled to hold a high-level meeting on Thursday to review the Most Favoured Nation status granted to Pakistan, but that meeting has now been rescheduled for next week.
> 
> India had also summoned Pakistan high commissioner Abdul Basit and handed over evidence that proved the terrorists that attacked an army base in Uri and left 19 jawans dead, did come in from across the Line of Control.
> 
> © The Indian Express Online Media Pvt Ltd


Pakistan Army should get revenge of our loss.
If they can't facilitate us,we will fight until last blood drop and breath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jatt

Skull and Bones said:


> I would need some visual proof to confirm, if this is true then it's a massive development.


http://www.firstpost.com/india/indi...t-terrorists-along-loc-says-dgmo-3025944.html
sir here is the briefing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rupeshkumar

SBD-3 said:


> Most likely cross border shelling. These are launch points i.e. the suspected points on the LoC which the India army alleges to be used for infiltration. The wording of the tweet has also been selective. "Across" means on the other side as well as alongside the LoC.



Sir DGMO specifically said, we crossed LOC !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Indian Jatt said:


> http://www.firstpost.com/india/indi...t-terrorists-along-loc-says-dgmo-3025944.html
> sir here is the briefing



I'm watching it already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

sarjenprabhu said:


> The Strike happened between 2-4 am in the morning... now there was a border fire because of the rage...



O Bhai, you need to question the authenticity of your raids. Surgical strikes were possible within 24 hours of Uri attack. After 24 hours, it could be a disaster for IA. Cross border firing happens and we always condemn it because it puts the civilians at risk. They have to leave their houses and cattle. PA doesn't respond on the villages because across the border in IOK, there are Pakistanis living. We can't kill our own brothers and countrymen!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## $@rJen

SBD-3 said:


> Most likely cross border shelling. These are launch points i.e. the suspected points on the LoC which the India army alleges to be used for infiltration. The wording of the tweet has also been selective. "Across" means on the other side as well as alongside the LoC.



It seems IA used the Special forces to cross the LoC and struck around 8 targets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Jatt

Jonah Arthur said:


> Training camps are not located across the LOC.


launch pads....he said

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

#FLASH We condemn this attack, our desire for peace should not be interpreted as our weakness, says Pak PM Nawaz Sharif - Pak Media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781392623160270848

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NirmalKrish

coffee_cup said:


> Oh man! This Indian nation is beyond salvation!
> 
> Just look at them, a little cross border artillery firing is celbrated as *Sir G Kal* strikes.
> 
> Something, which both forces have been doing to each other for the last 40-50 years.
> 
> 
> PATHETIC, you really deserve the kind of leaders you are getting!
> 
> 
> @waz @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @WAJsal @Horus Please would you please make it clear to Indian posters, anyone celebrating the death of Pakistani soldiers as result of Indian artillery fire will be warned and banned on PDF. It is not some Modi fanboy website, but Pakistan Defence Forum.
> 
> Thanks!



Nice dp, reflects your wet dreams precisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Skull and Bones said:


> We probably have different assets within Pakistan to attack our designated targets, they should have done the job while we looked at other way.



We should not take any option off the table. We must assert that this is also an option and trust me no one in the world would oppose an operation against terrorists ready to cross the border. Someone has to take care of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Indians. high on bollywood fantasy again 
Seriously how low this nation can fall to speak such pathetic lies.
Shame

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SBD-3

Rupeshkumar said:


> Sir DGMO specifically said, we crossed LOC !


The question is how? 
This is the second time this news in around in the week
http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...oc-target-camps-Azad Kashmir-after-uri-attack


----------



## $@rJen

Now watch out boys,.... PA has the capability to struck back.... keep the eyes opened


----------



## Windjammer

*SIR G KAL STRIKE......PART--2 

Keep living in a dream bhartis.
Earlier you claimed to have killed 10. in uri.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...r-after-uri/story-UdHtbVaNZn8NY0nGZv2scM.html
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian Jatt

coffee_cup said:


> Oh man! This Indian nation is beyond salvation!
> 
> Just look at them, a little cross border artillery firing is celbrated as *Sir G Kal* strikes.
> 
> Something, which both forces have been doing to each other for the last 40-50 years.
> 
> 
> PATHETIC, you really deserve the kind of leaders you are getting!
> 
> 
> @waz @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @WAJsal @Horus Please would you please make it clear to Indian posters, anyone celebrating the death of Pakistani soldiers as result of Indian artillery fire will be warned and banned on PDF. It is not some Modi fanboy website, but Pakistan Defence Forum.
> 
> Thanks!


video link is available....please go through it.....


----------



## Irfan Baloch

coffee_cup said:


> Oh man! This Indian nation is beyond salvation!
> 
> Just look at them, a little cross border artillery firing is celbrated as *Sir G Kal* strikes.
> 
> Something, which both forces have been doing to each other for the last 40-50 years.
> 
> 
> PATHETIC, you really deserve the kind of leaders you are getting!
> 
> 
> @waz @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @WAJsal @Horus Please would you please make it clear to Indian posters, anyone celebrating the death of Pakistani soldiers as result of Indian artillery fire will be warned and banned on PDF. It is not some Modi fanboy website, but Pakistan Defence Forum.
> 
> Thanks!


when we will kill their guys then they will cry and come up with a name BAT (Border action team) killed their innocent soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781392751770243072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781391469055729664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indian Jatt said:


> launch pads....he said


How many you killed?


----------



## Indian Jatt

!eon said:


> Fk the bania briefing. It's there on international news channels


shyaad LOC ka BBC ne thekh nahi liya..


Jonah Arthur said:


> How many you killed?


0


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*We Condemn Attack, Pakistani PM Nawaz Sharif Says*

India carried out surgical strikes in Pakistani territory last night to eliminate terrorists waiting to attack Jammu and Kashmir and other metros, the army said today.

"We condemn this attack, our desire for peace should not be interpreted as our weakness," Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was quoted as saying by Pakistani media.

India caused "significant casualties" on terrorists across the Line of Control in Jammu and Kashmir, " Lt Gen Ranbir Singh, the Director General of Military Operations revealed in a press briefing today, adding that he informed his Pakistani counterpart of the strikes, which, he said, "were carried out based on specific and credible information," he said.

India revealed the strikes after Prime Minister Narendra Modi chaired a meeting of the cabinet committee on security. He had pledged that this month's attack by Pakistani terrorists on an army base in Uri in Kashmir will be punished. 18 soldiers were killed in the Uri assault.

India has moved to globally isolate Pakistan at the United Nations and other international bodies like SAARC. Pakistan had in recent hours violated the ceasefire repeatedly at the Line of Control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Fireurimagination said:


> I think they did it using artillery fire


that is right and going by that standard Pakistan army also conducts many surgical strikes too across LoC

Jai Bolliwood

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

sarjenprabhu said:


> lol i said PAF jets not ours....
> 
> Just now your PM Condemn the Attack
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse that's what he'll say......
> 
> Susan Rice called India in the morning to ask India to discuss the issue after india struck between 2-4am in the morning



pakistan air force in azad kashmir if it is the case clearly shows that we were ready and your airforce didn't attacked. secondly PM condemned attacks on border post and LOC firing by india. 3rd 2 pakistani soldiers killed clearly showed that pakistan army was ready fought against your so called surgical strike. which means they were not allowed to enter. 
and the last thing is that pakistan had already rejected indians claim of your glorious surgical strike.


----------



## ito

Seem surgical strikes happened. Nawaz Shariff has condemned the attack. Hope things don't escalate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indian Jatt said:


> shyaad LOC ka BBC ne thekh nahi liya..
> 
> 0


Poor action.


----------



## T-72M1

2 Pak soldiers killed


----------



## Vyom

somebozo said:


> fake propoganda news only indian media is reporting it



So your government choose to react to a fake propaganda ? Pathetic...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragon4

Jonah Arthur said:


> Pakistan Army should get revenge of our loss.
> If they can't facilitate us,we will fight until last blood drop and breath.


Yes keep fighting on the forum. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

PakSword said:


> O Bhai, you need to question the authenticity of your raids. Surgical strikes were possible within 24 hours of Uri attack. After 24 hours, it could be a disaster for IA. Cross border firing happens and we always condemn it because it puts the civilians at risk. They have to leave their houses and cattle. PA doesn't respond on the villages because across the border in IOK, there are Pakistanis living. We can't kill our own brothers and countrymen!



Bhai... that's also would have created a disaster for IA.. because once the uri attacks happened PA was very vigilant. 


ISI accepted three location were struck by IA


----------



## Aviator23

*BREAKING: India launches strikes on suspected militants in Pakistan*



India has conducted "surgical strikes" on suspected militants in Pakistan it suspects of preparing to infiltrate into the part of Kashmir it controls, the army's director general of military operations said on Thursday.

Lt General Ranbir Singh told reporters the strikes were launched on Wednesday based on "very specific and credible information that some terrorist units had positioned themselves to infiltrate".

Singh said the strikes had caused significant casualties, and that he had he had called his Pakistani counterpart to inform him of the operation.

An army source said that the strikes were launched across the Line of Control, or de facto border between the two countries.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-p...CN11Z0LY?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

This crap sud not stop it here... eye for eye and head for head...


----------



## hussain0216

PakSword said:


> O Bhai, you need to question the authenticity of your raids. Surgical strikes were possible within 24 hours of Uri attack. After 24 hours, it could be a disaster for IA. Cross border firing happens and we always condemn it because it puts the civilians at risk. They have to leave their houses and cattle. PA doesn't respond on the villages because across the border in IOK, there are Pakistanis living. We can't kill our own brothers and countrymen!



Yep loc was so heavily watched and guarded and such operation is impossible let alone 20 times in 20 different locations as indians are claiming 


They have launched a targeted artillery barrage at soldiers (which we will need to respond to,) but apart from that nothing


----------



## Stealth

India just became first ever country who did Surgical Strike by using Artillery. According to Indian Media, Indian Forces did surgical strikes inside Pakistan along LOC. Modi is completely failed to do anything against Pakistan on ground. Entire world is laughing on India by calling cross border shelling "Surgical Strikes". 

Here is the story -- sounds like a scene of heroic Bollywood movie.. they infiltrated and shelled while Pakistani army was busy doing what?

“India conducted surgical strikes last night across the LoC to safeguard our nation, the Defence Ministry said on Thursday. Significant casualties have been caused to terrorists and those trying to shield them. We don’t have a plan to further conduct such strikes. India has spoken to Pakistan,” DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said.
“There were launch pads across the LoC where terrorists were present waiting to infiltrate the nation and attack areas in Kashmir and metros across the country,” the DGMO said. No Indian casualties occurred during the surgical strikes that were carried out last night by the Indian Army.

Except only Indian Media, not a single international news agency reported not even copy/paste such stupid fictional drama reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## $@rJen

ISI says 3 locations were struck by IA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

What kind of bravado does this unprovoked shelling shows? What is your problem? Expressing yourself with bullets? The lives lost were innocent. What did the Indian army accomplish with all this?


----------



## Burhan Wani

ito said:


> Seem surgical strikes happened. Nawaz Shariff has condemned the attack. Hope things don't escalate.


Nawaz Sharif condemned cross LOC fire and loss of two Pakistani soldiers.


----------



## Indian Jatt

Windjammer said:


> *SIR G KAL STRIKE......PART--2
> 
> Keep living in a dream bhartis.
> Earlier you claimed to have killed 10. in uri.
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...r-after-uri/story-UdHtbVaNZn8NY0nGZv2scM.html*


http://www.firstpost.com/india/indi...t-terrorists-along-loc-says-dgmo-3025944.html
our army did a briefing this time...previous one was media hype...


----------



## Ghostwhowalks

Whether it happened or not, India has thrown the gauntlet on Pakistan and called their nuclear bluff. Now the onus is on Pakistan- will they respond militarily or just resort to bluster. IMHO, more than the strikes itself, this official announcement shows that this Indian Govt has spine and a very high risk appetite. They are treading very thin line and they know it. They have just thrown an open challenge to Pakistan. Ball is in Pakistan's court

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dilpakistani

hahaha .. .what a shity face saving... threw few bombs across the border (as they usually do ) calling it a surgical strike.. and to my surprise Indians are buying it.. they are so easy to fool... 
It's nothing but an esclation which is well responded by our side... and after 6 hours of mindless shelling ... it went quite ...


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DMP said:


> *2 Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat*



May Allah grant them high place in Jannat...Ameen. They died for Pakistan...I salute them and bow to down to them....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## !eon

Indian Jatt said:


> shyaad LOC ka BBC ne thekh nahi liya..
> 
> 0


So we have to believe on bania briefing than international news channels ? 
FIrst modi give u a lolipop of attack on Pakistan, then Russians not coming for exercise, then lolipop of water block, now play with this lolipop of surgical attack for a day .


----------



## T-72M1

statements coming in seem to suggest it happened right at the LOC, not across it, which it makes it sound a bit suspect.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

BREAKING NEWS: ISPR rejected indian claim of surgical strike.


----------



## somebozo

this is how Indians behave..


----------



## Pakistani till death

Artillery fire now equals Sir gi kal strikes? The indian operation in Myanmmar was a surgical strike! Had Indian jets entered Pakistan or had Indian troops crossed the LOC it would have been a surgical strike. If artillery fire is now considered a surgical strike then Iran did it first by firing 5 mortars yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon4

Nukes otw?


----------



## somebozo

T-72M1 said:


> statements coming in seem to suggest it happened right at the LOC, not across it, which it makes it sound a bit suspect.



Only cease fire violation by shelling or firing as confirmed by non-indian media...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

Well this was expected.....they have finally made some great surgical strikes in which they have achieved great strategic objectives....after all they have to face their own people, one way or another they have to satisfy their own people whom they have brainwashed thoroughly...through that they can perfectly divert attention of the world from atrocities of IA on innocent Kashmiris...it's all about their filthy politics.....And it's all about built up narrative of extremism in Indian politics....after all...even after 70 years their nationalism revolves around Pakistan bashing...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indian Jatt

Stealth said:


> India just became first ever country who did Surgical Strike by using Artillery. According to Indian Media, Indian Forces did surgical strikes inside Pakistan along LOC. Modi is completely failed to do anything against Pakistan on ground. Entire world is laughing on India by calling cross border shelling "Surgical Strikes".
> 
> Here is the story -- sounds like a scene of heroic Bollywood movie.. they infiltrated and shelled while Pakistani army was busy doing what?
> 
> “India conducted surgical strikes last night across the LoC to safeguard our nation, the Defence Ministry said on Thursday. Significant casualties have been caused to terrorists and those trying to shield them. We don’t have a plan to further conduct such strikes. India has spoken to Pakistan,” DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said.
> “There were launch pads across the LoC where terrorists were present waiting to infiltrate the nation and attack areas in Kashmir and metros across the country,” the DGMO said. No Indian casualties occurred during the surgical strikes that were carried out last night by the Indian Army.
> 
> Except only Indian Media, not a single international news agency reported not even copy/paste such stupid fictional drama reports.


aye bayal tera dimaag hai naa? ya made china laga ke baitha hai?
tu video dekhe bina bakwas mat kar...


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

LadyFinger said:


> What did the Indian army accomplish with all this?



May be more deaths of their soldiers...


----------



## Burhan Wani

Dragon4 said:


> Yes keep fighting on the forum. LOL


I am a resident of Azad Kashmir and we have a right to defend our territory. These LOC violations and Pakistan India tension directly effect local residents. If you want to see entire AK residents in Mujahideen training camps just fire some bullets near poonch border and see the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jatt

!eon said:


> So we have to believe on bania briefing than international news channels ?
> FIrst modi give u a lolipop of attack on Pakistan, then Russians not coming for exercise, then lolipop of water block, now play with this lolipop of surgical attack for a day .


baniya did the ops, so take it from baniya....


----------



## jaunty

sarjenprabhu said:


> Now watch out boys,.... PA has the capability to struck back.... keep the eyes opened



I definitely expect some retaliation. I am sure IA would have taken that into consideration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Breaking : PM Modi to decide on air links between India and Pakistan*

NEW DELHI: Air links between India and Pakistan — which include direct flights between the two countries and allowing airlines of one country to fly over the other — have now come under the scanner of the Prime Minister's Office (PMO).

The Modi government is examining whether these should be allowed to continue post the Uri attack, as part of its multi-pronged strategy that involves reviewing theIndus Waters Treaty with Pakistan and also reconsidering the most favoured nation status (MFN) given to the country by India in 1996.

While no Indian carrier flies to Pakistan, Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has five flights a week to India — one on Delhi-Karachi route and two each on Delhi-Lahore and Mumbai-Karachi sectors. Overflying is clearly the more critical part for airlines of both countries. At the moment, almost all flight operated by Indian carriers between Gulf, Europe and North America on the one hand and central, north and east India on the other fly over Pakistan. Similarly, PIA flies over India to Southeast Asia and Bangladesh.

"The PMO has sought all details of aviation sector between India and Pakistan. They even asked if the ban on low overflying over Karachi had affected Indian flights. We have given all details as sought by them and a final decision will be taken by the PMO," said a source.

After the Parliament attack in 2001 aviation ties between the two countries wee snapped and Air India and erstwhile Indian Airlines — the only Indian carriers operating international flights — did not overfly the 'enemy' airspace.

As a result, Indian flights to the west had to take a longer detour either going to Ahmedabad and then the Arabian Sea towards the Gulf and beyond. This increased the flying time to west by up to 1.5 hours. The longer flights also meant that on certain routes, AI and ISA had to carry two sets of pilots as flights of obver 10-hour duration need to be operated by two sets in rotation.

"The impact of airspace closure, if that were to happen, will be much more this time as four Indian carriers — AI, Jet, IndiGo and SpiceJet fly to the west over Pakistan on many of their flights. The diversion will mean taking longer detours, more fuel burn, increased flying time which will lead to cost escalation for airlines. This will be passed on to consumers in form of higher fares. However, whatever needs to be done in national interest will be done and no one will grudge that. It is country first for every Indian," said a senior airline official.

Some airlines have even kept alternate routes ready, just in case they are asked not to fly over Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Bolt

So unprovoked firing is known as surgical strikes ... something new to my dictionary......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## coffee_cup

hellfire said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> Please also read it in continuation of the post Uri strike which we kept denying because we needed to strike with greater effect.
> 
> PA suffered casualties as they tried to intevrene.
> 
> No casualties on own side
> 
> Great job by our teams.



Man, even if you will start trolling you can't possibly object when we start that Buzdil/Darpok thing.

So lets not go there really, of all you should know what these artillery fire "*Sir G Kal*" strikes have been going on for the last 40-50 years between both countries.


----------



## T-72M1

somebozo said:


> Only cease fire violation by shelling or firing as confirmed by non-indian media...


and they scored direct hits on jihadi camps ? what about reports of 2 Pak soldiers killed, that confirmed by your side ?


----------



## Hellfire

hussain0216 said:


> So its 200 terrorists killed last week and 8 attacks last night?




20 post Uri and yesterdays BDA is not yet out in open

Please, understand, I do not troll nor engage in one up manship.

Check at your end.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mshan44

Ispr have denied report of. Any Surgical strike conducted by indian army


----------



## ito

I am sure there will be retaliation from Pakistan's side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon

Indian Jatt said:


> baniya did the ops, so take it from baniya....


1. Bania is not able to do that 
2. world believes on international media, not bania reporting cells


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Only unprovoked firing Indians ke oukat nahi surgical strikes karne ke . Chutia Indian General accepting its unprovoked firing doesn't even know what are surgical strikes .... Surgical strikes can be done by ..
1) sending Commando's across the border
2) Carrying out airstrikes
3) Using cruise missiles ...
4)using Artillery ...etc
6 ghante firing kar ke bolte hain SURGICAL STRIKES karle India nae Pakistan par
Imaginary strikes done by Indians mubarak !!!


----------



## hussain0216

Across the LOC which has been heavily manned and watched especially after Uri


You would think indian public learnt their lesson after last weeks surgical strikes killed 200 terrorists


----------



## Aviator23

Rest in peace shaheedo.

We will not let your sacrifice go in vain.


----------



## Indian Jatt

Jonah Arthur said:


> I am a resident of Azad Kashmir and i have a right to defend my home. These LOC violations and Pakistan India tension directly effect local residents. If you want to see entire AK residents in Mujahideen training camps just fire some bullets near poonch border and see the result.


off course hamre bhaiye bhi pistol leke ready hai, pure 20 crore hai bheju??? ek baar nawaz saab ko bolo challenge ke liye,
bhaiye log ne mumbai cheen liya maharashtra se, Kashmir kya cheez hai?


----------



## $@rJen

somebozo said:


> Only cease fire violation by shelling or firing as confirmed by non-indian media...



Cease fire violation happened in the morning... this struck happened night at 2-4 am

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PurpleButcher

sarjenprabhu said:


> ISI says 3 locations were struck by IA


source?


----------



## Dragon4

Jonah Arthur said:


> I am a resident of Azad Kashmir and we have a right to defend our territory. These LOC violations and Pakistan India tension directly effect local residents. If you want to see entire AK residents in Mujahideen training camps just fire some bullets near poonch border and see the result.


Ya man, defend your territory on the forum. If you got some guts go pick a gun and jump across the border and liberate your leftover brothers. Dont be a internet Mujahideen, be a real one.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SBD-3

Markets tumble in both countries. RBI intervenes to save falling INR


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

PAKISTAN had already told india that in case of surgical strike or any other misadventure by india we will start an allout war.

according to indian DGMO
1- terrorists were standing on LOC to cross.
2- we destroyed them. 
in short they fired at pakistani posts and called it surgical strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian Jatt

!eon said:


> 1. Bania is not able to do that
> 2. world believes on international media, not bania reporting cells


bania did it....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Good job my forces!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

hellfire said:


> 20 post Uri and yesterdays BDA is not yet out in open
> 
> Please, understand, I do not troll nor engage in one up manship.
> 
> Check at your end.



So now you conducted 20 cross border raids across the most heaviest manned border on heightened alert?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

So they had resorted to shelling at LOC and termed those surgical strikes? Congratulations to IA as they had introduced a new term in this avenue.


----------



## SilentSpeaker

Jokes after jokes...................
here comes from DGMO IA

Read and laugh

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reports said india conducted eight surgical strikes and a number of terrorists were killed in the operation.

Addressing a hurriedly-called press briefing here, Singh said based on an information that a few terrorists were gathered around launch pads last night with plans to strike India, the Indian Army targeted them. “Heavy damages have been caused to terrorists and many of them have been killed.”


Lt Gen Ranbir Singh added that he shared the details of the surgical strikes with his Pakistani counterpart.

"I had spoken to the Pakistan DGMO and we expect the Pakistan Army to cooperate with us to eliminate the threat of terror," he said," adding: "The strikes were carried out based on specific and credible information that some terrorist units had positioned themselves to infiltrate".


----------



## Stealth

ito said:


> I am sure there will be retaliation from Pakistan's side.



bhai G may aap ke wesay kafi izat karta hoon thora sa demaag say zoor dalo emtions say nahe is that really possible any country like India and Pakistan go across the border and do surgical strikes for 2 hours aur aap ke yaan hamare bakool aap kay "SENA" sooti rahay  Modi and Ajit Doval has no other option rather just to cool down nation by using worst face saving tactics... Sorry to say but this is really shame for the people who are "EDUCATED" and accept such blunt lies... your FAUJ (SENA) Can't do anything especially surgical strikes bcuz they CANT! it will signal of full fledge war in which your economy going V faster than 10 sec of WTC destruction...


----------



## Indian Jatt

SBD-3 said:


> Markets tumble in both countries. RBI intervenes to save falling INR


bhaad mein gaya rupeeya!!!!! mein abhi share nikalta hun!!!!
htyaar nikalo!!!!


----------



## somebozo

IQ of typical Indian...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

So Indian Army has resorted to lies now that is sad seriously sad. I never expected Indian Army to come down to this low. We are amused

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darksider

Ok if they cross the border and destroy some camps then i am sure they recorded the raid or took some photos.
Pls show proof to embarrass Pakistan.
If there is no visual proof then its artillery attack at border wich they saying it surgical strikes.
I think when they raided in burma they did show some pics?
Show some visual proof or it didnot happen.


----------



## somebozo

SBD-3 said:


> Markets tumble in both countries. RBI intervenes to save falling INR



India under Modhoye Jee will be great place for foreign investor...


----------



## Hellfire

hussain0216 said:


> So now you conducted 20 cross border raids across the most heaviest manned border on heightened alert?





08 different places in near proximity to LC at launch pads. I have posted on this a number of times.

04 sectors confirmed by your side too. please check.

Anyways these are my last words on this. Wait and watch as it unfolds.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## P@nThEr

Let's Pakistanis enjoy on PDF while their army is feeling the heat on ground..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cocomo

They neither crossed the LOC nor there are reports of airspace violation. According to reports two Soldiers were martyred on our side. Are there reports of their casualties?


----------



## Counterpunch

That must be counted as one of the bravest operations ever in the recorded history, since they came in, launched the attack for a few hours, killed many, took some hostages, and went back without even a single casualty !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

pakistan reply was almost same number of weapons fired. many indian casulaties happened which are hidden by their army to give their surgical strike tablet to indian nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ito said:


> I am sure there will be retaliation from Pakistan's side.


You never crossed border your Army is lying we lost two soldiers because of your firing and revenge of that would be taken

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

Not sure about surgical strikes but Indian brains certainly needs surgery.
When tension between the two countries is on knife edge, both are conducting exercises near their borders, both on full alert to counter any misadventure.....but hey the Indians have suicidal tendencies to dare carry some action. ... pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## $@rJen

PurpleButcher said:


> source?



wait.. it just came in


----------



## Burhan Wani

Dragon4 said:


> Ya man, defend your territory on the forum. If you got some guts go pick a gun and jump across the border and liberate your leftover brothers. Dont be a internet Mujahideen, be a real one.


I will if there is some misadventure from your side. Celebrate loss of 18 soldiers by just firing some bullets and artillery on our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackOpsIndia

*But Pakistan is not Myanmar!


Probably a fake news.*


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Can surgical strike be occurred without using flying machines as one Indian member is claiming? How can you do surgical strike if you don't strike by air (I mean with helicopter, jet)?



naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> pakistan reply was almost same number of weapons fired. many indian casulaties happened which are hidden by their army to give their surgical strike tablet to indian nations.



U CONFIRMED? THAT CASUALTIES ALSO HAPPENED ON THEIR SIDE?


----------



## Thunder Bolt

*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
*ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

India claims 'surgical strike'
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somebozo

Zarvan said:


> So Indian Army has resorted to lies now that is sad seriously sad. I never expected Indian Army to come down to this low. We are amused



After building all the hype and fervor if Modhoye Ji does not respond with an action on Pakistan it would be a long term political suicide for BJP...now Indian media is desperate for action and they have take the war online by flooding search engines with false news...way to go media creditably..


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Can surgical strike be occurred without using flying machines as one Indian member is claiming? How can you do surgical strike if you don't strike by air (I mean with helicopter, jet)?
> 
> 
> 
> U CONFIRMED? THAT CASUALTIES ALSO HAPPENED ON THEIR SIDE?


He is the same guy who said guns had Pakistan markings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Zarvan said:


> So Indian Army has resorted to lies now that is sad seriously sad. I never expected Indian Army to come down to this low. We are amused



This is a good scenario......

IA says Conducted Raids across Loc : Indians are Happy......
PA Says NO raid conducted across Loc : Pakistani's are Happy 

I would say it is a Win win situation...... Now that both are happy.... let us get back to talks....

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## kasper95

when its confirmed ,I am sure many Pakistanis on PDF will die of heart attack, specially the old one's, and some will still won't believe it and come up with conspiracy theories.


----------



## Grevion

This is huge. 
Pak army reported 2 of their mens killed in ceasefire. Indian army said two mens trying to shelter terrorists were killed. 
Neither them nor us will confirm the no of terror camps and terrorists destroyed.


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Carries out Unprovoked firing and claims a surgical strike. This is India for you fellas!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## T90TankGuy

nair said:


> This is a good scenario......
> 
> IA says Conducted Raids across Loc : Indians are Happy......
> PA Says NO raid conducted across Loc : Pakistani's are Happy
> 
> I would say it is a Win win situation...... Now that both are happy.... let us get back to talks....


If it was only this simple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

nair said:


> This is a good scenario......
> 
> IA says Conducted Raids across Loc : Indians are Happy......
> PA Says NO raid conducted across Loc : Pakistani's are Happy
> 
> I would say it is a Win win situation...... Now that both are happy.... let us get back to talks....


How many you killed during cross border raids? 
What is the achievement.?


----------



## darksider

Show some visual proof or it didnot happened.
Thanks


----------



## P@nThEr

nair said:


> This is a good scenario......
> 
> IA says Conducted Raids across Loc : Indians are Happy......
> PA Says NO raid conducted across Loc : Pakistani's are Happy
> 
> I would say it is a Win win situation...... Now that both are happy.... let us get back to talks....


oh man..


----------



## Side-Winder

What they did is kind of usual practice along LoC. Indian Media/army once again feeding bullcrap to Indian people. Well who cares?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

nair said:


> This is a good scenario......
> 
> IA says Conducted Raids across Loc : Indians are Happy......
> PA Says NO raid conducted across Loc : Pakistani's are Happy
> 
> I would say it is a Win win situation...... Now that both are happy.... let us get back to talks....


No talks first we would take out your few soldiers in revenge of those two we lost today due to your firing not cross border strike


----------



## T-72M1

did they hit jihadi camps and score some kills there or just targeted Pak army posts ? so much confusion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

jbgt90 said:


> If it was only this simple



I see Indians and Pakistani's are happy with the official position..... Why to fight..... Lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

nightRider said:


> They neither crossed the LOC nor there are reports of airspace violation. According to reports two Soldiers were martyred on our side. Are there reports of their casualties?


yes but they are hiding it to show their glory.



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Can surgical strike be occurred without using flying machines as one Indian member is claiming? How can you do surgical strike if you don't strike by air (I mean with helicopter, jet)?
> 
> 
> 
> U CONFIRMED? THAT CASUALTIES ALSO HAPPENED ON THEIR SIDE?


ispr hinted that too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

lets make few things clear ...

*THERE WAS NO SURGICAL STRIKE .. *all India did was heavy shell our border post without any warning due to which lives of* 2 Soldiers were lost *... ..

that being said.....now it begins again ....... modi has taken india back 30 years ....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nair

Zarvan said:


> No talks first we would take out your few soldiers in revenge of those two we lost today due to your firing not cross border strike


Ok.... Not in a hurry for the talks by the way.... It was a suggestion....


----------



## !eon

Indian Jatt said:


> bania did it....


in modi's dreams


----------



## Indian Jatt

meine ne bola tha naa, inko viswas nahi hora!!!!!

pakistanis be like:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Jonah Arthur said:


> Training camps are not located across the LOC.




Oh so they are inside ...


----------



## Zibago

----------
India, Pakistan trade fire along LoC in Nowshera sector of Rajouri
An official said that both the sides exchanged heavy mortar and gunfire in Kalsiyan belt for several hours.
Sumit Bhargav 
Rajouri | Posted : Sep 29 2016 9:44AM | Updated: Sep 29 2016 9:48AM
9 0 0

Representational Image
The armies of India and Pakistan exchanged heavy mortar and gunfire along the Line of Control (LoC) in Nowshera sector of Rajouri district of Jammu and Kashmir on Wednesday evening.
An official said that both the sides exchanged heavy mortar and gunfire in Kalsiyan belt for several hours.

Sources said that the two sides exchanged small arms gun fire since early morning.
Firing lasted for over two hours whereas forward locations of Indian side were also pounded with shells by Pakistani troops.
“Half a dozen shells fired from Pakistani side landed in our area but so far there are no reports of any losses on our side,” a senior officer said adding that firing has since stopped.
http://m.greaterkashmir.com/news/pi...loc-in-nowshera-sector-of-rajouri/229610.html


----------



## Rafael

Pakistan carried out counter surgical strikes in India. 15 soldiers killed.

India denies - Ofcourse they are going to. Can't tell their public about their humiliation.

===========================================================

This is how it works with gullible and idiot Indian public.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Burhan Wani

Now they are saying that we captured some terrorist, GPS and facilitators. Show us proof they way we showed Kalbushan Yadav.


----------



## Zee-shaun

*Kashmir attack: India 'launches strikes against militants'*

8 minutes ago

From the sectionAsia
Share




India's army says it has carried out "surgical strikes" against suspected militants along the de-facto border with Pakistan in Kashmir.

The operation was aimed at preventing a series of attacks being planned by Pakistan-based militants, a senior army official told reporters.

The army said "significant casualties has been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them".

Pakistan has not yet responded to the claims made by India.

It says two of its soldiers were killed in an early morning exchange of fire with Indian army units on the Line of Control dividing the disputed region.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-37504308


----------



## SBD-3

KSE back in green, dismissed the news after initial fears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Jonah Arthur said:


> How many you killed during cross border raids?
> What is the achievement.?


I have not killed even a mosquito........ It is not my job.... If you meant forces.... there are people who would explain it, if they had to..... give it some time..... Things will cool down.....


----------



## ito

Stealth said:


> bhai G may aap ke wesay kafi izat karta hoon thora sa demaag say zoor dalo emtions say nahe is that really possible any country like India and Pakistan go across the border and do surgical strikes for 2 hours aur aap ke yaan hamare bakool aap kay "SENA" sooti rahay  Modi and Ajit Doval has no other option rather just to cool down nation by using worst face saving tactics... Sorry to say but this is really shame for the people who are "EDUCATED" and accept such blunt lies... your FAUJ (SENA) Can't do anything especially surgical strikes bcuz they CANT! it will signal of full fledge war in which your economy going V faster than 10 sec of WTC destruction...



Seem the operation is along LOC and not inside your territory.


----------



## coffee_cup

hussain0216 said:


> So now you conducted 20 cross border raids across the most heaviest manned border on heightened alert?



Really this childish nation has to grow up.

Look at all those fanboys, celebrating LoC artillery firing as " *Sir G Kal* strikes.

Get ready to read some more tr@sh from loudspeaker Modi. Something like, oh we killed 200 Pakistani soldiers who were crossing into Pakistan in retalitation. etc.

Simply pathetic this "Dehati Aurat". What kind of idiotic neighbor God has given us, *Sigh*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> PAKISTAN had already told india that in case of surgical strike or any other misadventure by india we will start an allout war.



That's called a Bluff... Do you think given the condition Paksitan.. you guys would start a all out war with India??? Never


----------



## Agent_47

Last time i saw these many active members was during #MMRCA results.


----------



## Indian Jatt

!eon said:


> in modi's dreams


LOL dont quote me...hit the gym and kick the punching bag, you will feel happy


----------



## T90TankGuy

*Kashmir attack: India 'launches strikes against militants'*
*India's army says it has carried out "surgical strikes" against suspected militants along the de-facto border with Pakistan in Kashmir.

The operation was aimed at preventing a series of attacks being planned by Pakistan-based militants, a senior army official told reporters.

The army said "significant casualties has been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them".

Pakistan has not yet responded to the claims made by India.

It says two of its soldiers were killed in an early morning exchange of fire with Indian army units on the Line of Control dividing the disputed region
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308

Sorry about the font. BBC is reporting it . 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

BlackOpsIndia said:


> *But Pakistan is not Myanmar!
> 
> 
> Probably a fake news.*


It wasn't a cross border strike, it was a border fire violation, there is a difference. They Martyred two Pakistani soldiers and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

danger007 said:


> Oh so they are inside ...


Some of them are located in Tribal region and Pak Afghan border others are located in J&K.
I can show you the evidence.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Indians here loc pey firing ko sirGKal strike samajh ker dil behla rahey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

somebozo said:


> Only cease fire violation by shelling or firing as confirmed by non-indian media...



Confirmed by Indian media too. The Indian army as usual fired shells which is a routine by Indian army.

It seems that their khaasi PM is looking for saving his asss by all lies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

Reports are coming in that India has carried out surgical strikes at LoC.

Let's wait for the official statement by ISPR.


----------



## GORKHALI

Spring Onion said:


> So now Indian Prim Minister is saving his ASSS behind violation of Line of control by terming it Strategic Strikes??
> 
> 
> Hijray


Blame your soldiers ,must be on hangout mode.Phele amriki ,ab Indian aa ke gaye ji.


----------



## legacytiger

Side-Winder said:


> What they is kind of usual practice along LoC. Indian Media once again feeding bullcrap to Indian people. Well who cares?



now on BBC

Kashmir attack: India 'launches strikes against militants'
bbc_com_news_world-asia-27504308



India's army says it has carried out "surgical strikes" against suspected militants along the de-facto border with Pakistan in Kashmir.

The operation was aimed at preventing a series of attacks being planned by Pakistan-based militants, a senior army official told reporters.

The army said "significant casualties has been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them".

Pakistan has not yet responded to the claims made by India.

It says two of its soldiers were killed in an early morning exchange of fire with Indian army units on the Line of Control dividing the disputed region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

sarjenprabhu said:


> Bhai... that's also would have created a disaster for IA.. because once the uri attacks happened PA was very vigilant.
> 
> Sir I cant believe your military .if your military can paints its own aircraft's as PAF ones, then it can do any thing for public consumption.
> ISI accepted three location were struck by IA


----------



## Joe Shearer

PakSword said:


> If our DGMO also conducts a press conference to say: We killed all the insurgents that came from Indian side and threw the bodies in a river, would you believe?



Sure. Why not? He also says Pakistan has nothing to do with terrorists crossing over. There are so many things the Pakistan Army spokesmen say. And will continue to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

2 soldiers martyred on Pakistani side ,, I bet there are casualties on Indian side too but they wont tell the media cause they have carried out there MIGHTY SURGICAL STRIKES


----------



## Tipu7

Pakistan is such unfortunate country to have enemy like India.
I mean, even enemies have some ''dignity'' in them.
They have bought propaganda + mass lying to a new whole damn level .............
I feel really so so sorry for them who are part of it and are actually running this propaganda.
Seriously, how low, how low you can be to make up things like that?
I have yet to find such pathetic guy in my life who can rant such plain lies.
Its proved now, that Indian high officials belong to same class.
Too bad, what Modi has done to their nation. Heck even Nazi propaganda machine is nothing compared to it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T90TankGuy

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-a...nst-terrorists-across-loc-dgmo.452200/page-10
Posted dears


----------



## Fireurimagination

Indian media reporting operation carried out 3 km inside LOC by special forces, 6 terrorist launch pads targeted, Defence minister and Army cheif oversaw the operations all night from the war room

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kabooter_maila

Doordie said:


> RAWALPINDI: Two soldiers of Pakistan army embraced martyrdom due to unprovoked firing by the Indian Army on Line of Control (LoC), a statement from army said.
> 
> According to the ISPR, Indian forces opened firing in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel, and Lipa sectors, which was befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.
> 
> Exchange of fire which started at 02:30 am continued till 08:00 am, it stated.
> 
> MUZAFFARABAD: Pakistan, on Thursday morning, responded befittingly to unprovoked Indian shelling across the Line of Control.
> 
> According to details, Indian security forces resorted to unprovoked shelling across the Line of Control at Poonch sector. Pakistani security forces returned fire at the Indian forces. No loss of life occurred due to the shelling between both sides but one person was injured.
> 
> Indian forces made a village and its surrounding areas the target of their shelling.
> 
> Tensions between the two nuclear-armed nations have been on the rise, ever since the Uri attack took place in India, which claimed the lives of 17 soldiers. India, without a proper investigation into the attack, blamed Pakistan for having a hand in the terrorist attack. Pakistan vehemently denied accusations and instead, took the issue of India's human rights violations to the United Nations General Assembly.
> 
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/153579-Pakistan-responds-to-unprovoked-Indian-shelling-at-LoC


The very first thing that Pakistan needs to do is blast away the Indian fence at the so-called Line of Control (LoC). That line acts as a symbol of falsehood, injustice, evil, and a separation imposed on the people (thus resulting in broken and divided families) of J&K. The fence was erected by Indians for blocking Kashmiris to have any interaction with each other. But more than that, it offers occupation soldiers to stage aggressive patrolling along the LoC that amounts facilitating the enemy militarily. Blowing off the fence will hurt the occupation forces in multiple way. First, the billions spent on this evil fence will smoke out in the air. Second, Indians will be exposed to Pak allowing us to target and eliminate occupation troops. Thirds, it'll allow the broken and divided families in J&K to have some interaction. Pakistan needs to ensure that one crucial symbol of injustice, falsehood, and evil gets wiped off.


----------



## hussain0216

Now its all becoming clear


IA launched 20 raids across one of the most heaviest armed borders in the world at a time if heightened tensions 

Hitting random terrorists camps which we conveniently left unguarded and in the open so they can be hit

Then the IA ninja jumped back across LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Rain Man said:


> First there will be denial..
> 
> Then they will measure balls..
> 
> And finally they will leave some balls behind..
> 
> Jusy like the way they did in 1971...


Again, unless India has proof, this was likely nothing more than a border firing violation.


----------



## cocomo

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> yes but they are hiding it to show their glory.
> 
> 
> ispr hinted that too.




If they are really hiding it for glory. ISPR should publish a estimation of the count like 5 Indian soldiers killed so they are forced to correct it.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## !eon

Indian Jatt said:


> LOL dont quote me...hit the gym and kick the punching bag, you will feel happy


That's the thing you should do, to drain out anger of Uri and that too without doing anything, just chest thumping from modi's fan boys.


----------



## darksider

Pakistanis pls dont waste your energy with pdf indians.
If they cross the border the they should some visual proof of raid to embarrass Pakistan.
If there is no proof then its again feel good news as we saw before.
And its only just fighting on loc like before.


----------



## Indian Jatt

coffee_cup said:


> Really this childish nation has to grow up.
> 
> Look at all those fanboys, celebrating LoC artillery firing as " *Sir G Kal* strikes.
> 
> Get ready to read some more tr@sh from loudspeaker Modi. Something like, oh we killed 200 Pakistani soldiers who were crossing into Pakistan in retalitation. etc.
> 
> Simply pathetic this "Dehati Aurat". What kind of idiotic neighbor God has given us, *Sigh*


*Sir G Kal* strikes ho gyi aap ke yaahn, Aur *AAP* So rahe the?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

We shouldnt waste any time and kill their soldiers thru snipers or shelling. I know they dont have balls to cross LOC but we need to take revenge and give full support to Kashmiri mujahideens who have already sent 18 terrorists to hell in Uri.


----------



## coffee_cup

Zarvan said:


> So Indian Army has resorted to lies now that is sad seriously sad. I never expected Indian Army to come down to this low. We are amused



@Horus @Irfan Baloch @waz : Bhai logo, there was no "*Sir G Kal*" strikes, it is just Indian propaganda. I strongly suggest to change the title of the thread. See the forceful rebuttal coming from our side and knowing what both countries people and armies think of each other, there is absolutely no questoin of crossing over to each others side without very heavy casualities and escalation.


----------



## Windjammer

Elsewhere a hoax by a twelve year old makes Indians run like headless chickens. 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ed-Uran-terror-scare/articleshow/54573753.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

Jason bourne said:


> #FLASH We condemn this attack, our desire for peace should not be interpreted as our weakness, says Pak PM Nawaz Sharif - Pak Media



When pigs fly! he is a joke! even a safety pin, has more purpose in this world than him!


----------



## Burhan Wani

*Pakistan denies India's claim of surgical strikes along LoC*

Pakistan on Thursday denied Indian claims of surgical strikes along the Line of Control (LoC) in Azad Jammu and Kashmir.



“There has been no surgical strike by India,instead there had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is existential phenomenon,” the military’s media wing ISPR said.

The statement added, “As per rules of engagement same was strongly and befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.”

“The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects. This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by re branding cross border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded,” the statement said.

Earlier today, India’s military claimed it carried out “surgical strikes” along the de facto border with Pakistan in AJK to thwart a series of attacks being planned against major cities.

“Some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launchpads along the Line of Control,” Lieutenant General Ranbir Singh, the army’s director-general of military operations, said in reference to the unofficial border in divided Kashmir.

*Two Pakistani soldiers killed as India violates ceasefire along LoC*

“The Indian army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads. Significant casualties have been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them,” he told reporters in New Delhi, adding that he had called his Pakistani counterpart to
inform him of the operation.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1190752/india-carries-surgical-strikes-along-loc/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781399037169709056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

Windjammer said:


> Elsewhere a hoax by a twelve year old makes Indians run like headless chickens.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ed-Uran-terror-scare/articleshow/54573753.cms




^^^ Gasbags gone die out of heart attack ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Windjammer said:


> Elsewhere a hoax by a twelve year old makes Indians run like headless chickens.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ed-Uran-terror-scare/articleshow/54573753.cms



Like past half dozen lies, this lie will bust too in few days,
But in besharmoon ko shrm ni ani.
How shameless these people are. Pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

jbgt90 said:


> *Kashmir attack: India 'launches strikes against militants'*
> *India's army says it has carried out "surgical strikes" against suspected militants along the de-facto border with Pakistan in Kashmir.*
> 
> *The operation was aimed at preventing a series of attacks being planned by Pakistan-based militants, a senior army official told reporters.*
> 
> *The army said "significant casualties has been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them".*
> 
> *Pakistan has not yet responded to the claims made by India.*
> 
> *It says two of its soldiers were killed in an early morning exchange of fire with Indian army units on the Line of Control dividing the disputed region*
> *http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308*
> 
> *Sorry about the font. BBC is reporting it . *



Shelling as usual by Indians at Pakistani posts is strategic strikes?


----------



## Indian Jatt

!eon said:


> That's the thing you should do, to drain out anger of Uri and that too without doing anything, just chest thumping from modi's fan boys.


chal duno saath mein jaate hai, punching bag ki bhi zaroorat nahi 20 pushups ke 10 set....200 in 25 min
duno bhai saath mein body banayenge!!!!


----------



## maximuswarrior

*If true and on our side of the border*, Pakistan must respond very very fiercely. If Pakistan doesn't respond, it has failed to live up to its duty.


----------



## T-72M1

Windjammer said:


> Elsewhere a hoax by a twelve year old makes Indians run like headless chickens.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ed-Uran-terror-scare/articleshow/54573753.cms


we're not used to weekly terror attacks like you guys


----------



## coffee_cup

Windjammer said:


> Not sure about surgical strikes but Indian brains certainly needs surgery.
> When tension between the two countries is on knife edge, both are conducting exercises near their borders, both on full alert to counter any misadventure.....but hey the Indians have suicidal tendencies to dare carry some action. ... pathetic.



This.!


----------



## somebozo

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.



Then indian will randi rona that cross border infiltration is happening...Indians have an IQ of cow piss....army posts exisit for guarding the border..if you kill them..its a big gaping hole for infiltration...


----------



## cerberus

Jonah Arthur said:


> *Pakistan denies India's claim of surgical strikes along LoC*
> 
> Pakistan on Thursday denied Indian claims of surgical strikes along the Line of Control (LoC) in Azad Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> “There has been no surgical strike by India,instead there had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is existential phenomenon,” the military’s media wing ISPR said.
> 
> The statement added, “As per rules of engagement same was strongly and befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.”
> 
> “The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects. This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by re branding cross border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded,” the statement said.
> 
> Earlier today, India’s military claimed it carried out “surgical strikes” along the de facto border with Pakistan in AJK to thwart a series of attacks being planned against major cities.
> 
> “Some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launchpads along the Line of Control,” Lieutenant General Ranbir Singh, the army’s director-general of military operations, said in reference to the unofficial border in divided Kashmir.
> 
> *Two Pakistani soldiers killed as India violates ceasefire along LoC*
> 
> “The Indian army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads. Significant casualties have been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them,” he told reporters in New Delhi, adding that he had called his Pakistani counterpart to
> inform him of the operation.
> 
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/1190752/india-carries-surgical-strikes-along-loc/


Pakistan also denied that "vo toh mujahedeen thei in kargil

Liars 

Right now lie making machine ISPR planning how handle this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

*claim of surgical strikes along LoC*
By Agencies / News Desk
Published: September 29, 2016
1





Lieutenant General Ranbir Singh says he had called his Pakistani counterpart to inform him of the operation. PHOTO SOURCE: PTI

Pakistan on Thursday denied Indian claims of surgical strikes along the Line of Control (LoC) in Azad Jammu and Kashmir.

“There has been no surgical strike by India,instead there had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is existential phenomenon,” the military’s media wing ISPR said.

The statement added, “As per rules of engagement same was strongly and befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.”

“The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects. This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by re branding cross border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded,” the statement said.

Earlier today, India’s military claimed it carried out “surgical strikes” along the de facto border with Pakistan in AJK to thwart a series of attacks being planned against major cities.

“Some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launchpads along the Line of Control,” Lieutenant General Ranbir Singh, the army’s director-general of military operations, said in reference to the unofficial border in divided Kashmir.

*Two Pakistani soldiers killed as India violates ceasefire along LoC*

“The Indian army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads. Significant casualties have been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them,” he told reporters in New Delhi, adding that he had called his Pakistani counterpart to
inform him of the operation.

Two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed on Thursday as Indian forces resorted to unprovoked firing along the Loc in Bhimber, Kel and Lipa sectors, ISPR said.

The exchange of fire took place in the Bhimber, Hot Spring, Kel and Lipa sectors, and lasted about six hours early on Thursday, the Pakistani military’s press wing said in a statement. Pakistani troops mounted a fitting response to unprovoked Indian firing.

*PM Modi to decide on air links between India and Pakistan*

India on Thursday announced that air links between Pakistan and India, which including direct flights between the two countries will be decided by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, Times of India reported.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1190752/india-carries-surgical-strikes-along-loc/


----------



## Skull and Bones

BBC and Reuters are not reliable at all.


----------



## $@rJen

Para Commandos were used acc to NDTV


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

BREAKING NEWS:
defence minister khawaja asif:
Indians only used small armys at pakistani posts. equal reply was given. indian forces also suffered casualitied.



nightRider said:


> If they are really hiding it for glory. ISPR should publish a fake count like 5 Indian soldiers killed and 50 injured to steal their thunder.


we are not indians. khawaja asif also hinted at indian casualities. also 9 pakistani got injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

eowyn said:


> ^^^ Gasbags gone die out of heart attack ..



And shameless will eventually just sulk in their dark corners.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soundHound

ha ha ha ha, Pakistani defense minister saying "if they come here next time, we will retaliate", what happened to him saying we will "Nuke" India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spring Onion

GORKHALI said:


> Blame your soldiers ,must be on hangout mode.Phele amriki ,ab Indian aa ke gaye ji.



Ohh bhai there Khassi foji aik dosray ko marnay aur khudkushi say farigh nahi ho tay wo kisi aur ko kia marain gay. tum jaisay chohay chup k hee war kartay hain lagau raho. 18 ki to ussdin phaat gai thi lagda ha abhi tak darad ho raha ha --main unki

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Still can't find surgical strike in activities performed by indians in response to satisfy their hurted ego .Indians badly need encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ejaz007

Fireurimagination said:


> I think they did it using artillery fire



Surgical strikes using artillery. These surgical strikes must be one of its kind.

Can you elaborate how surgical strikes are carried out using artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

nightRider said:


> If they are really hiding it for glory. ISPR should publish a fake count like 5 Indian soldiers killed and 50 injured to steal their thunder.



Don't worry, they will. Sooner than you think


----------



## kabooter_maila

Thunder Bolt said:


> *Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
> *ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian and Pakistani troops exchanged fire over the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The military dismissed an Indian claim that the fatalities were a result of "surgical strikes conducted in Pakistan."*
> 
> The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.
> 
> "Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.
> 
> India claims 'surgical strike'
> The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.
> 
> Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on terror launch pads along the LoC. He also added that the strikes will not continue.
> 
> Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.
> 
> The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.
> 
> Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.


While Indians are desperate to be able to claim inflicting any losses to Pakistan, their false claims (at least twice during last two weeks) of conducting 'surgical strike' in Pakistan along with other false planted news (e.g. Russians cancelling military drills with Pak Army, PAF having only 62% planes worth conducting operations, etc.) reveals their inner state of panic and pain. While countering the falsehood paddled by Indians, it is imperative for Pakistan that our actions speak out volumes negating enemy's false claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kal Muah

Haha!! Pakistan and Denial mode is nothing new. They also denied OBL raid at first. Whats new

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Jatt

darksider said:


> Pakistanis pls dont waste your energy with pdf indians.
> If they cross the border the they should some visual proof of raid to embarrass Pakistan.
> If there is no proof then its again feel good news as we saw before.
> And its only just fighting on loc like before.


honeymoon banane nahi gaye the, terrorist marne gaye the, bande khatam kaam kahtam


----------



## Zarvan

danger007 said:


> Oh so they are inside ...


Yes their are no camps in Azad Kashmir you fool. Your lies are exposed by this very fact. I never expected Indian Army to come down to this low


----------



## Burhan Wani

Once there was a rumor that there are dozen training camps near LOC now these camps are turned into terrorist Launching pads. Wow
Indian army conducted surgical operations last night without any achievement and proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Thunder Bolt said:


>


Thats bul shit ... Whatever the size of weapons were ... They killed two of our soldiers ... We should have killed 4 ...

They are testing our patience ...

We should consider it a declaration of limited war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

nightRider said:


> If they are really hiding it for glory. ISPR should publish a fake count like 5 Indian soldiers killed and 50 injured to steal their thunder.



Why not kill them first and then post..as we dont want to be lying...


----------



## Indian Jatt

ejaz007 said:


> Surgical strikes using artillery. These surgical strikes must be one of its kind.
> 
> Can you elaborate how surgical strikes are carried out using artillery.


*COVERING FIRE!!!!!*


----------



## mshan44



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P@nThEr

It is a real news as said by army,not by some media outlet


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Major General Rashid Qureshi saying that there are a lot of casualties on Indian side but they are not disclosing it ! PAF also denied any surgical strikes by Indian forces .


----------



## cocomo

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> we are not indians. khawaja asif also hinted at indian casualities. also 9 pakistani got injured



In an attempt to make them correct the count.


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Kal Muah said:


> Haha!! Pakistan and Denial mode is nothing new. They also denied OBL raid at first. Whats new


Come up with proof baby ..........
Don't troll your own country men

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

cerberus said:


> Pakistan also denied that "vo toh mujahedeen thei in kargil


It was joint effort of mujahideen and PA.


----------



## Side-Winder

legacytiger said:


> now on BBC
> 
> Kashmir attack: India 'launches strikes against militants'
> bbc_com_news_world-asia-27504308
> 
> 
> 
> India's army says it has carried out "surgical strikes" against suspected militants along the de-facto border with Pakistan in Kashmir.
> 
> The operation was aimed at preventing a series of attacks being planned by Pakistan-based militants, a senior army official told reporters.
> 
> The army said "significant casualties has been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them".
> 
> Pakistan has not yet responded to the claims made by India.
> 
> It says two of its soldiers were killed in an early morning exchange of fire with Indian army units on the Line of Control dividing the disputed region.



Do you even understand what's meant by surgical strike? You can't even dare cross the LoC in your dreams and get way with it. Opening fire across the border is a usual practice.


----------



## Burhan Wani

mshan44 said:


> View attachment 338966


Oh man.
This is a war like scenario. Churian teez kerwa lo.


----------



## That Guy

P@nThEr said:


> It is a real news as said by army,not by some media outlet


They rebranded cross border firing as "surgical strikes". They're playing semantics, nothing more.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

modi trying to copy US president obama. but copy is copy.
steps:
1. sit with indian generals.
2. fire at pakistani posts.
3. call pakistani forces that we had a surgical strike(border firing)
4. tell the world.



YousufSSG said:


> Major General Rashid Qureshi saying that there are a lot of casualties on Indian side but they are not disclosing it ! PAF also denied any surgical strikes by Indian forces .


khawaja asif,ispr hinted that too. they talk onthe basis of intelligence reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781400427531210752

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

kahonapyarhai said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781399037169709056



From the very same twitter page, quoting the very same source i.e. ANI


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781400559303536640

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

@Syed Asif Bukhari 
Sir, what makes you think like that??? don't be naive... Do you know what happened after Pakistan Beheaded a Indian Solider??!! Indian military did cross the LoC, struck back and beheaded a Pakistani Solider.


----------



## kasper95

it will take sometime to sink in, take your time..


----------



## Burhan Wani

Side-Winder said:


> Do you even understand what's meant by surgical strike? You can't even dare cross the LoC in your dreams and get way with it. Opening fire across the border is a usual practice.


Ask them cold start or Hot start.


----------



## Thunder Bolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafael

Its the same like those Pakistani markings on the guns 

Stupid Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Rain Man said:


> First there will be denial..
> 
> Then they will measure balls..
> 
> And finally they will leave some balls behind..
> 
> Jusy like the way they did in 1971...



Last year your Navy claimed that they destroyed a boat of Pakistani militants in Indian waters. Later you people yourself revealed that the boat was of poor fishermen. Indian militarily media cell has a history of false and crafty claims to satisfy your war mongering nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

Thunder Bolt said:


> Come up with proof baby ..........
> Don't troll your own country men


Liars your proved liars multiple times 
Gibraltar ,71 Kargil 

Now Propaganda machine ISPR will be at work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

BREAKING NEWS: pakistan airforce also rejected indian claim. no one came into pakistani airspace.


----------



## Jango

Ref post 212

But then in the very next minute...from the same ANI source


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781400932055588864
Bhai yeh ANI kaheen muhallay ki phupo to nhn hai? Playing both sides? First make up your minds folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## That Guy

kempe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781400427531210752


Is it camps, or is it launch pads? They're two completely different things.

This is how I know that its all BS, no one can get their story straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

Look at the body language of Pakistani defence minister on TV, he was the same guy who was talking about nukes a couple of days back


----------



## Thunder Bolt




----------



## Indian Jatt

Jonah Arthur said:


> Oh man.
> This is a war like scenario. Churian teez kerwa lo.


happy with a random post LOL


----------



## darksider

Indian Jatt said:


> honeymoon banane nahi gaye the, terrorist marne gaye the, bande khatam kaam kahtam



No proof thenit didnot happened.
And dont qoute me again if you didnot have proof.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Seems like the usual firing. BS claims by the Indian army.

*Military rejects Indian claim of 'surgical strikes' as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*

ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian troops fired across the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The Pakistani military confirmed the deaths of its soldiers yet dismissed the Indian claim of 'surgical strikes.'

"There had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is [an] existential phenomenon," said an ISPR statement released shortly after the Indian DGMO held a press conference making claims about surgical strikes.

*India strikes, Pakistan responds*

The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

Read more: The terror of war hysteria

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

*Pakistan military rejects Indian claim*

The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on "terror launch pads along the LoC." He also added that the strikes will not continue.

“Some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launchpads along the Line of Control,” Lieutenant Singh, the director-general of military operations, said.

“The Indian army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads.Significant casualties have been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them,” he told a press conference in New Delhi.

“The operations aimed at neutralising the terrorists have since ceased.” Singh said the decision to launch the strikes had been taken after the military determined the launchpads had been set up with “an aim to carry out infiltration and terrorist strikes in Jammu and Kashmir and various other metros in our country.”

He did not say whether the strikes had been carried out by the Indian air force or by ground troops. Chat Conversation End

However, the Pakistan military swiftly dismissed the notion of a surgical strike.

"The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects," the military statement said.

"This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by rebranding cross border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded."

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1286881/mi...rikes-as-two-pakistani-soldiers-killed-at-loc


----------



## Salza

Skull and Bones said:


> BBC and Reuters are not reliable at all.



They are quoting your sources 'for now'. After few hours, news will updated accordingly, Wait and watch.


----------



## cerberus

Salman Zahidi said:


> Last year your Navy claimed that they destroyed a boat of Pakistani militants in Indian waters. Later you people yourself revealed that the boat was of poor fishermen. Indian militarily media cell has a history of false and crafty claims to satisfy your war mongering nation.


But this time even your army reported 2 soilder killed 

But we know the casualties bare higher 
Like Kargil


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781400932055588864


----------



## That Guy

Trust me, if India conducted a "surgical strikes" using "para commandos", they'd be dead, as soon as they landed on Pakistani territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Don't take our peaceful intent for weakness: Sharif*

*Don't take our peaceful intent for weakness: Sharif*
TNN & Agencies | Updated: Sep 29, 2016, 01.19 PM IST




Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif
NEW DELHI: Pakistan Prime Minister on Thursday condemned the surgical strikes conducted by the Indian Armyon terrorist launchpads at the Line of Control (LoC). Sharif's comments came just minutes after Director General of Miliary Operations(DGMO) Gen. Ranbir Singh announced that that the strikes had taken place.

Sharif described the strikes as "unprovoked and naked aggression," by the Indian Army.

"We condemn this attack. Our desire for peace should not be interpreted as our weakness," Sharif said in a statement. "Our valiant forces are fully capable of defending the territotrial integrity of (our) country and can thwart any evil design made to undermine the sovereignty of Pakistan," he added.

DGMO Singh said significant casualties had been caused by the Army's strikes, and that the operation was now over. There were no Indian casualties during the strikes.

President Pranab Mukherjee, Vice-President Hamid Ansari, Former PM Manmohan Singh, and Jammu and Kashmir Governor Narinder Nath Vohra and J&K Chief Minister Mehbooba Mufti have all been briefed the surgical strikes by the Army.

DGMO Singh's announcement came after Prime Minister Narendra Modi chaired a Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) meeting to review the situation along the LoC earlier today.

Inputs from PTI and ANI


----------



## Indian Jatt

That Guy said:


> Is it camps, or is it launch pads? They're two completely different things.
> 
> This is how I know that its all BS, no one can get their story straight.


launching pads.......media ko toh JET or JATT mein farak nahi pata lol


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Kal Muah said:


> Proof? Your ISI shamelessly denied Kasab was Pakistani, which later was confirmed by Pakistani News. So we know how your country works


Thats your problem you keep an eye on others working and caught in lots of shameful problems in your own country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Salman Zahidi said:


> They are quoting your sources 'for now'. After few hours, news will updated accordingly, Wait and watch.



Exactly, that's what I meant.


----------



## Windjammer

@Irfan Baloch @Tipu7 @Stelth,

Wouldn't be surprised if that Indian post has turned into rubble.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zee-shaun

maximuswarrior said:


> *If true*, Pakistan must respond very fiercely. If Pakistan doesn't respond, it has failed to live up to its duty.



Let's not get carried away by emotions mate, we must analyse the reports from both sides first.

There are a few possibilities:
1- India did carry out limited strikes.

2- India didn't carry out surgical strikes, it was a regular unprovoked cross border firing

3- Modi govt using the unprovoked cross border firing to restore some lost pride as the BJP is under severe pressure.

4- US brokered some deal between the two countries and forced Pakistan to deny the report in order to prevent escalation.

5- Pakistan might have decided to remain calm and buy time to prepare for fitting response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon4

Jango said:


> Ref post 212
> 
> But then in the very next minute...from the same ANI source
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781400932055588864
> Bhai yeh ANI kaheen muhallay ki phupo to nhn hai? Playing both sides? First make up your minds folks.


https://twitter.com/ANI_news


----------



## Manidabest

if the news is reported in indian newspapers then its for domestic audience and played up with words ... LOC firing has been reported as a surgical strikes... it shows indian desperation and their bollywood style reporting ...once again wat a losers they r ....


----------



## Hellfire

That Guy said:


> Is it camps, or is it launch pads? They're two completely different things.
> 
> This is how I know that its all BS, no one can get their story straight.



Launch pads.

They are usually located away from PA centres/posts.

The information is confirmed. Let us now see how things unravel as this is very serious indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Indian Jatt said:


> *COVERING FIRE!!!!!*



For what?


----------



## SBD-3

Fireurimagination said:


> Indian media reporting operation carried out 3 km inside LOC by special forces, 6 terrorist launch pads targeted, Defence minister and Army cheif oversaw the operations all night from the war room


And the launchpads were filled with infiltrators in the time when they know that the indian army has flooded the borders? DGMO could have done some homework. But lets wait till the presser, they have to come with something very convincing else this can backfire. One thing is sure, the exchange last night was very intense. Two soldiers KIA and 9 Injured on Pakistan side. This shows that the main focus of attack were PA posts.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Loc per firing ko surgical strike bol deya . . bicharey


----------



## marj666

So some shit for brain Mod or Dgmo or xyz official said something without any substantial evidence and Indians are having good time so good for you ."BY THE WEAR BROWN SO WE WON'T know WHICH one of you SHIT HIS PANTS FIRST
WHEN you TRY to CROSS LOC



Nexus said:


> UnGA ?


united nations general assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Zee-shaun said:


> Let's not get carried away by emotions mate, we must analyse the reports from both sides first.
> 
> There are a few possibilities:
> 1- India did carry out limited strikes.
> 
> 2- India didn't carry out surgical strikes, it was a regular unprovoked cross border firing
> 
> 3- Modi govt using the unprovoked cross border firing to restore some lost pride as the BJP is under severe pressure.
> 
> 4- US brokered some deal between the two countries and forced Pakistan to deny the report in order to prevent escalation.
> 
> 5- Pakistan might have decided to remain calm and buy time to prepare for fitting response.



They didn't carry out surgical strikes. Read my above post. The Pak military has already rejected the false claims. India is trying to save face.


----------



## That Guy

kahonapyarhai said:


> *Don't take our peaceful intent for weakness: Sharif*
> 
> *Don't take our peaceful intent for weakness: Sharif*
> TNN & Agencies | Updated: Sep 29, 2016, 01.19 PM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif
> NEW DELHI: Pakistan Prime Minister on Thursday condemned the surgical strikes conducted by the Indian Armyon terrorist launchpads at the Line of Control (LoC). Sharif's comments came just minutes after Director General of Miliary Operations(DGMO) Gen. Ranbir Singh announced that that the strikes had taken place.
> 
> Sharif described the strikes as "unprovoked and naked aggression," by the Indian Army.
> 
> "We condemn this attack. Our desire for peace should not be interpreted as our weakness," Sharif said in a statement. "Our valiant forces are fully capable of defending the territotrial integrity of (our) country and can thwart any evil design made to undermine the sovereignty of Pakistan," he added.
> 
> DGMO Singh said significant casualties had been caused by the Army's strikes, and that the operation was now over. There were no Indian casualties during the strikes.
> 
> President Pranab Mukherjee, Vice-President Hamid Ansari, Former PM Manmohan Singh, and Jammu and Kashmir Governor Narinder Nath Vohra and J&K Chief Minister Mehbooba Mufti have all been briefed the surgical strikes by the Army.
> 
> DGMO Singh's announcement came after Prime Minister Narendra Modi chaired a Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) meeting to review the situation along the LoC earlier today.
> 
> Inputs from PTI and ANI


Surgical strike? He's referring to India's unprovoked firing across the LoC. Way to twist his words.


----------



## Zibago

Pak Army denies India’s claim of ‘surgical strikes’ at LoC: ISPR
National22 MINS AGO BY WEB DESK

Pakistan Army has rejected Indian Army’s claim of conducting surgical strikes at LoC (Line of Control).

“There has been no surgical strike by India,instead there had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is existential phenomenon,” the military’s media wing ISPR said.


“The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorist bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects. This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by re branding cross border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded,” the statement said.

Earlier today, India’s military claimed it carried out “surgical strikes” along the de facto border with Pakistan in AJK to thwart a series of attacks being planned against major cities.

“Some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launchpads along the Line of Control,” Lieutenant General Ranbir Singh, the army’s director-general of military operations, said in reference to the unofficial border in divided Kashmir.
“The Indian army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads. Significant casualties have been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them,” he told reporters in New Delhi, adding that he had called his Pakistani counterpart to
inform him of the operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshan44

Paf air chief have also confirmed. That its indian propganda only and no surgical strike was carried out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

kempe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781400427531210752



So you mean to say, that the Indians killed 38 terrorists (who are supposedly under PA control, hence they would naturally inform PA that they were being attacked and call some backup) for about at least 3 hours or something, then went back across the heavily mined, fenced and manned LoC from the Pakistani side to the Indian side?

Nice script for the next Salman Khan flick bro...

As another member has said, ceasefire violations branded surgical strikes, nice move India...I must admit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

I was listening to Indian Army's correspondent and he said "we have recovered GPS and weapons with Pakistani markings from terrorists" and I was like ... *Bhai in ko koi batao Darai walai weapons pe markings nahe hotin*.


----------



## somebozo

sarjenprabhu said:


> Para Commandos were used acc to NDTV



And Pakistanis were busy smoking opium? right?


----------



## Thunder Bolt

cerberus said:


> Liars your proved liars multiple times
> Gibraltar ,71 Kargil
> 
> Now Propaganda machine ISPR will be at work



Picking an AK and going for surgical strikes cool .........


----------



## Counterpunch

Guys please make up your mind first 
Para dropped while PAF is on the highest level of alert (almost cockpit ready) and our radars couldn't get a blip?

Ah! you must have jammed PAF radars before the raid.

It just keeps getting interesting.

P.S but please guys get a single count of destroyed assets, as well as what kind of assets were destroyed. Making me hard to visualize really


----------



## Indian Jatt

darksider said:


> No proof thenit didnot happened.
> And dont qoute me again if you didnot have proof.


Toh bol toh aisa raha hai , jaisa i am the one who conducted these ops, killed terrorists and came back with selfies and video of becoming sunny deol


----------



## That Guy

hellfire said:


> Launch pads.
> 
> They are usually located away from PA centres/posts.
> 
> The information is confirmed. Let us now see how things unravel as this is very serious indeed.


Except nothing has been confirmed. I seriously doubt India launched a "surgical strike using para-commandos".


----------



## Tipu7

cerberus said:


> But this time even your army reported 2 soilder killed
> 
> But we know the casualties bare higher
> Like Kargil


Kargil is very old.
Tell me, Why Russians cancelled their drills on Indian pressure with Pakistan? 



Kal Muah said:


> Proof? Your ISI shamelessly denied Kasab was Pakistani, which later was confirmed by Pakistani News. So we know how your country works


----------



## Side-Winder

Air Chief has also denied any airspace violation last night. Come on grow up neighbours.


----------



## Kal Muah

Thunder Bolt said:


> Thats your problem you keep an eye on others working and caught in lots of shameful problems in your own country


Haha!! retort to personal insults eh? Told you, your ISI as always brainwashing you. DENY DENY DENY. Even when Kasab was proven to be Pakistani, by own Pakistani news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781402276908761089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781402077155110912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781400877361803264


----------



## Spectre

Details will trickle out in a day or two. 

One of two things happened. 

Artillery barrage at suspected launch pads
Para-commandos strike at suspected launch pads and intercept in-transit terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Jatt

ejaz007 said:


> For what?


for party!!!!!


----------



## somebozo

That Guy said:


> They rebranded cross border firing as "surgical strikes". They're playing semantics, nothing more.



Modi has hyped up public sentiments and if they will not resort to some kind of action even if it is media chest thumping..it will be political suicide for BJP...


----------



## Grevion

@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA


----------



## duhastmish

Good first step. Now they should continue as Pakistan will keep denying it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> modi trying to copy US president obama. but copy is copy.
> steps:
> 1. sit with indian generals.
> 2. fire at pakistani posts.
> 3. call pakistani forces that we had a surgical strike(border firing)
> 4. tell the world.
> 
> 
> khawaja asif,ispr hinted that too. they talk onthe basis of intelligence reports.




Mubarak ho Finally !! INDIAN UNICORNS CARRY OUT SURGICAL STRIKES ! Chutia banao sabko yahi kam hai Indian forces ka !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

somebozo said:


> Modi has hyped up public sentiments and if they will not resort to some kind of action even if it is media chest thumping..it will be political suicide for BJP...



yeah go back to your cave that you usually do! Denial


----------



## coffee_cup

Sorry, but can't help it. Here one of those *Sir G Kal* strikers caught by PA, Hor Choopo....:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kempe

Jango said:


> So you mean to say, that the Indians killed 38 terrorists (who are supposedly under PA control, hence they would naturally inform PA that they were being attacked and call some backup) for about at least 3 hours or something, then went back across the heavily mined, fenced and manned LoC from the Pakistani side to the Indian side?
> 
> Nice script for the next Salman Khan flick bro...
> 
> As another member has said, ceasefire violations branded surgical strikes, nice move India...I must admit.


Damage control to save face domestically as they wonder what to do after official declaration of strike.









No wonder *US Security Advisor Calls Ajit Doval after surgical strikes 
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/us-s...ajit-doval-condemns-uri-terror-attack-1467818*


----------



## Thunder Bolt

You Indians forgot to tell them about propaganda you were going to do ...
Next time please inform them too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S.Y.A

Prove the surgical strike drama then too, release some videos and movement of your jets tracked via GPS that they indeed conducted strikes inside Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

duhastmish said:


> Good first step. Now they should continue as Pakistan will keep denying it.



And Indians will start crying when we start responding it...


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

indian claim: commondos acted against terrorists camps 3 km inside pakistan.
question is: why would terrorists have camps just 3 km away from border?
why would they enter just 3 kms when even small weapons can hit them from loc?
they can't kill few terrorists inside iok for many days and they were good enough to complete the operation within 2 hours.


----------



## cerberus

Thunder Bolt said:


>


Kargil , 65 we all know about ISPR lies 

Don't worry they will release causalities figures 10 year later


----------



## Indian Jatt

coffee_cup said:


> Sorry, but can't help it. Here one of those *Sir G Kal* strikers caught by PA, Hor Choopo....:


kya baat hai yaar!!!! dil khush kar dia tune, fir prove kar dia tune ki tu saccha pakistani hai!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rupeshkumar

SBD-3 said:


> The question is how?
> This is the second time this news in around in the week
> http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...oc-target-camps-Azad Kashmir-after-uri-attack



Not sure if the first news was correct, as government did not take any official stand to deny or confirm the news. This time this is DGMO and MEA telling this in press conference. No nation would like to put himself as aggressor without really doing anything....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

They did in twice in 2 weeks and than got exposed..








Surgical chutiyapa-- hearing since 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

coffee_cup said:


> Sorry, but can't help it. Here one of those *Sir G Kal* strikers caught by PA, Hor Choopo....:


Brother it is a training of SSG recruits. Remove it.


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Strange that a country makes false claim of a surgical strike against Pakistan and it's own stock exchange takes a dip of 405 points.





Source =Ground Reality Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## That Guy

kempe said:


> Damage control to save face domestically as they wonder what to do after official declaration of strike.


Or, it could be Modi trying to save face, considering how much he has had to keep backing off from his war rhetoric. This was nothing more than unprovoked firing across the border, using artillery. All India managed to do was martyr 2 Pakistani soldiers, and injure 9 others.

Need I remind you, India claimed the same thing just a week ago, and that also turned out to be a huge lie.


----------



## S.Y.A

Another pathetic attempt by Indian media, just like when they claimed that 20 militants have been killed, their military denied it later.


----------



## somebozo

Rafael said:


> Pakistan carried out counter surgical strikes in India. 15 soldiers killed.
> 
> India denies - Ofcourse they are going to. Can't tell their public about their humiliation.
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> This is how it works with gullible and idiot Indian public.



Typical Indian IQ when i comes to media


----------



## Jango

kempe said:


> Damage control to save face domestically as they wonder what to do after official declaration of strike.



First make up your mind mate, even the Indian media isn't sticking to one story...

Secondly, you want me to believe that when the Northern Airspace is closed, and our AWACS are airborne for almost all the day during the largest PAF exercise in recent times utilizing all assets, the Indians dropped some chaps through a heli and conducted a 4 hour op and killed 38 terrorists? 

Enjoy your daily dose of paranoia fueled mirch masala

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They did in twice in 2 weeks and than got exposed..
> 
> View attachment 338968
> 
> 
> 
> Surgical chutiyapa-- hearing since 2008.


They are celebrating it like they won war or destroyed entire country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

cerberus said:


> Kargil , 65 we all know about ISPR lies
> 
> Don't worry they will release causalities figures 10 year later



An Indian talking about Lies is like a prostitute talking about Moral & Dignity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cocomo

somebozo said:


> Why not kill them first and then post..as we dont want to be lying...



Yup you are right. I intended to say something else. I edited and worded it better.


----------



## somebozo

Thunder Bolt said:


> Strange that a country makes false claim of a surgical strike against Pakistan and it's own stock exchange takes a dip of 405 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source =Ground Reality Twitter



hahahahha hahaha hahhaa...this is Hilarious....such media chest thumping will end up in economic disaster for India!
And seriously shake up investor confidence...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cerberus

S.Y.A said:


> Prove the surgical strike drama then too, release some videos and movement of your jets tracked via GPS that they indeed conducted strikes inside Pakistan.


India giving it at DGMo level 

Your foreign minister given causalities of 2 soilder's and 9 injured of Army but 

They will never accept non mujhahid just like Kargil

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## marj666

sarjenprabhu said:


> That's called a Bluff... Do you think given the condition Paksitan.. you guys would start a all out war with India??? Never


WHY Don't you call our bluff then but first stop taking drugs they may be giving you false information about our readiness and happiness to kill Indians


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

We should be careful all 3 borders Coz in this week Afghanistan and than yesterday Iran and today India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Well all you need to do is just click some dots.... Pakistani media reported it that firing started at 2:30 am , and as DGMO said the strikes carried out after 12am. And most importantly the frantic call to MEA and NSA from USA


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jonah Arthur said:


> They are celebrating it like they won war or destroyed entire country.



Even the so called encounter where Indian army killed 24?.. Than 10 and than 8 "infiltrators" turned out to be nonsense... When asked about the bodies they stfu..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

indian media is a joke. soon i believe that indian media will announce the destruction of all nasr batteries too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Jatt

Salman Zahidi said:


> Last year your Navy claimed that they destroyed a boat of Pakistani militants in Indian waters. Later you people yourself revealed that the boat was of poor fishermen. Indian militarily media cell has a history of false and crafty claims to satisfy your war mongering nation.


coast guard to be precise on the night of new year to be more precise.....


----------



## maximuswarrior

kasper95 said:


> it will take sometime to sink in, take your time..



Just saying things doesn't mean that it actually happened. You can celebrate this false news to satisfy your ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*WajVerified account*‏@WajSKhan
#PAF Spokesperson reiterant: "No #India aircraft crossed or even near Pak boundary / border. Surgical strike claim by India based on lies.






*Akeel Revo Achilles* ‏@IExploreKashmir  22s
@WajSKhan Indian Media Says That They Entred 3kms Across LOC Attacked The Camps And Came Back! And This All Was A Ground Operation.

0 retweets1 like





*Ayush Rampuria* ‏@ayushrampuria  2m
@WajSKhan TRUE. My countrymen and women are failing to use logic!!!

0 retweets0 likes




*Saniya* ‏@SaniyaHayat  32s
@ayushrampuria @WajSKhan must be election time somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Heartiest congratulations to the Indian Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Hello all 
I just watch Indain DGMO press brefing , First of all where the hell on earth he said "there army crossed in to Pakistan" he only said on LoC ,and its more likely from indian side with heavy Guns .
Second Y the hell on earth they did not take any question , and Y in the very end guy said we will inform you when we have more information available ,,,,,
Man r u Fuking Serious u claim u crossed LoC (Surgical Strike) or Attack Pakistan , and u guys did it with out any Plan or briefing to DGMO , Isnt it better that your DG wait for full info , what if Indian Army chief say its a cross border LoC firing exchange.
Please watch his briefing and enjoy, link is here

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...afeguard-our-nation-defence-ministry-3055715/
*
@waz , @MastanKhan , @The Sandman , @shah1398 , @Windjammer , @Zibago , @django , @Moonlight , @WAJsal , and every one.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indian Jatt

somebozo said:


> hahahahha hahaha hahhaa...this is Hilarious....such media chest thumping will end up in economic disaster for India!
> And seriously shake up investor confidence...


the only thing standing between us and you is our economy, the day it it goes.......your laughter would be gone in a flash.....to be precise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

Rain Man said:


> First there will be denial..
> 
> Then they will measure balls..
> 
> And finally they will leave some balls behind..
> 
> Jusy like the way they did in 1971...



Hit the nail on the head, you simply cant take this forum and the Pakistani's seriously can you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Tipu7 said:


> An Indian talking about Lies is like a prostitute talking about Moral & Dignity


2 soilder killed and 9 injured that accepting you think your army accept this that non state actor killed

We know how ISPR work dude was remember kargil daysw Pakistani's Army deneid and lied for months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Well all you need to do is just click some dots.... Pakistani media reported it that firing started at 2:30 am , and as DGMO said the strikes carried out after 12am. And most importantly the frantic call to MEA and NSA from USA



Funny how indian heli crosses border during red alert .. Kills 2000 people n goes back lol .. Without anybody knowing about anything..

More like the chutiyapa script we have been hearing since the past 2 weeks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

Man!! You Indians are so happy just at this and are willing to settle for such a strike (assuming it did happen), that the DGMO has mentioned 'the operation is now over'. Come on guys, who's gonna clean up the 100s of other camps (assumed there are any, as proposed by India)?

Man you have the odds in your favor. Come destroy a couple hundred more since your army is enjoying a bullet-immune week! You can come, kill, go back unscathed! Wowsers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PatriotLover

Time to fo nuclear. No hindu dare touch our honour!


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

cerberus said:


> But this time even your army reported 2 soilder killed
> 
> But we know the casualties bare higher
> Like Kargil



Lol! Should I laugh or die?


----------



## maximuswarrior

S.Y.A said:


> Prove the surgical strike drama then too, release some videos and movement of your jets tracked via GPS that they indeed conducted strikes inside Pakistan.



I'm waiting for proof. We need clear evidence. The onus is on the Indian army.


----------



## S.Y.A

cerberus said:


> India giving it at DGMo level
> 
> Your foreign minister given causalities of 2 soilder's and 9 injured of Army but
> 
> They will never accept non mujhahid just like Kargil


Then India should release a video of the strikes to back up their claims, even WW2 planes had cameras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

ejaz007 said:


> Surgical strikes using artillery. These surgical strikes must be one of its kind.
> 
> Can you elaborate how surgical strikes are carried out using artillery.



Covering fire buddy. Since ages artillery barage has been used a cover for ilfiltration.


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781395407645478912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Thunder Bolt said:


>


----------



## SBD-3

kempe said:


> Damage control to save face domestically as they wonder what to do after official declaration of strike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder *US Security Advisor Calls Ajit Doval after surgical strikes
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/us-s...ajit-doval-condemns-uri-terror-attack-1467818*


Says 'Expect Pak To Act Against Terror'
Probably you missed the news 
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...attack-susan-rice-ajit-doval-kashmir-3055437/
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-act-against-terror/articleshow/54575212.cms?


----------



## That Guy

Soumitra said:


> Heartiest congratulations to the Indian Armed Forces


If this turns out to be true, *and it won't, *there is nothing to congratulate here. All India has done is escalate tensions further, right when it seemed like things were finally on the verge of calming down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

hahahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The_Sidewinder

PatriotLover said:


> Time to fo nuclear. No hindu dare touch our honour!


 bla bla bla


----------



## maximuswarrior

S.Y.A said:


> Then India should release a video of the strikes to back up their claims, even WW2 planes had cameras.



They don't have any footage because they don't have the balls to carry out any strikes. This is another gem by the Indians.


----------



## Indian Jatt

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Lol! Should I laugh or die?


arry bhai tu kuch mat karna warna ek or casualty ho jayegi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

sarjenprabhu said:


> read the post of theoccupiedkashmir's post at #35 you'll realize the truth.... if there's firing across loc there's not going to be many helis and Jets flying ove I0k in large numbers..



It is not necessary that those jets were up for 'sir ji kal' strikes. Those could be combat air patrols (CAP's). Regarding helicopters, they fly more over IoK when they are evacuating the injured.


----------



## Grevion

Congratulations to Indian Armed forces. You guys are the best.

They were saying bring it on.. Well we brought it on.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kasper95

maximuswarrior said:


> *If true and on our side of the border*, Pakistan must respond very very fiercely. If Pakistan doesn't respond, it has failed to live up to its duty.


you not happy if few terrorists getting killed.


----------



## koolio

R.I.P to the jawans, your blood will be avenged, Indians are just bunch of cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

cerberus said:


> 2 soilder and 9 injured that accepting you think your army accept this that non state actor killed
> 
> We know how ISPR work dude was remember kargil daysw Pakistani's Army deneid and lied for months



Apparently IAF carried out surgical strikes using them.
Man we are doomed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparten

So, fire across LOC is a surgical strike now?


----------



## mshan44

Looks like it was surgical strike on indian stock market by their DGMO bcuz it have crashed already lol


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

cerberus said:


> 2 soilder and 9 injured that accepting you think your army accept this that non state actor killed
> 
> We know how ISPR work dude was remember kargil daysw Pakistani's Army deneid and lied for months



Do you really think a surgical strike has been carried and we don't really know? Plus, regarding your claim about Kargil, I suggest you watch this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Pics & videos or this never happened. @cerberus @NirmalKrish @Indian Jatt @kasper95

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

cerberus said:


> But this time even your army reported 2 soilder killed
> 
> But we know the casualties bare higher
> Like Kargil



Yes you killed our 2 soldiers through cross border firing. We will avenge their deaths accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

After Pakistan has effectively called the Hindu-Nationalists' bluff, India had to resort to rebranding routine LOC firing as "surgical strikes" Frankly this is embarrassing for a "super power" wannabe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

That Guy said:


> If this turns out to be true, *and it won't, *there is nothing to congratulate here. All India has done is escalate tensions further, right when it seemed like things were finally on the verge of calming down.



Chest thumping is not new here... You can see both the sides do it.....well if true, things are escalated..... and how much only the forces and agencies would know.......

I am worried about the media of both sides (especially Indian).... Politicians - Same both sides.....



litefire said:


> Congratulations to Indian Armed forces. You guys are the best.
> 
> They were saying bring it on.. Well we brought it on.



No need to chest thump mate...... Escalation is a serious thing.... and it can be two way....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hephaestus

coffee_cup said:


> Sorry, but can't help it. Here one of those *Sir G Kal* strikers caught by PA, Hor Choopo....:


Training video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Tipu7 said:


> Apparently IAF carried out surgical strikes using them.
> Man we are doomed
> 
> View attachment 338971


It para SF and SOG Army 

ISPR just doing what they created for 

Apparently by your minister aour going desperate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

mshan44 said:


> Looks like it was surgical strike on indian stock market by their DGMO bcuz it have crashed already lol



Points went down a bit. So much for a stock market crash.

Who taught you economics in school ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Thunder Bolt said:


>


Thats bul shit ... Whatever the size of weapons were ... They killed two of our soldiers ... We should have killed 4 ...

They are testing our patience ...

We should consider it a declaration of limited war and should respond in kind ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Namaz Sharif made a statement and then went in to a shell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

The biggest denial after OBL fiasco. I am loving it. 

Jai hind

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## !eon

Indian Jatt said:


> chal duno saath mein jaate hai, punching bag ki bhi zaroorat nahi 20 pushups ke 10 set....200 in 25 min
> duno bhai saath mein body banayenge!!!!


You have to write English here.


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781153536503447552

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

SPR Official
There has been no surgical strike by India,instead there had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is existential phenomenon. As per rules of engagement same was strongly and befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.
The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects.This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by rebranding cross border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded.


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Thunder Bolt said:


> hahahahahah



Love for Maria Memon increased


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781404245178232832


----------



## kasper95

S.Y.A said:


> Then India should release a video of the strikes to back up their claims, even WW2 planes had cameras.


on the way, will be released shortly.


----------



## maximuswarrior

koolio said:


> R.I.P to the jawans, your blood will be avenged, Indians are just bunch of cowards.



Make no mistake the blood of our dear soldiers will be avenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

indian media changed the distance 3km to 500m. which is less than the effective range of G3. indians chutya bna rhe han apne logon ko.

ISPR : how is this possible they conducted surgical strike against us and we even don't know until now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Funny how indian heli crosses border during red alert .. Kills 2000 people n goes back lol .. Without anybody knowing about anything..
> 
> More like the chutiyapa script we have been hearing since the past 2 weeks..


 You are free to reject it as always, no body is forcing you to beleive it .......but you have got to admit that john kerry and nancy powell doesnt dail the numbers of MEA and NSA for no reason, the timing of calls clears the shady picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Jatt

!eon said:


> You have to write English here.


lets hit the gym together and do 10 sets of 20 pushups, to be precise.......but i won't go without you!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm unsure about this.



I am sure you were part of the strike group? Have you returned to US so quick?


----------



## Trumpcard

PatriotLover said:


> Time to fo nuclear. No hindu dare touch our honour!


Haha Indian doesn't always mean Hindu! Anyways aaj rehne do kal kardena, aaj bahut kaam khatam krna hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cerberus

Vapnope said:


> Pics & videos or this never happened. @cerberus @NirmalKrish @Indian Jatt @kasper95


Ok how multiple soilders died and injured accepted by ISPR

You foreign minister going berserk on TV
We know how ISPR works dude I know how kargil happened dude

Pakistani Army going beserk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Given chance of trolling can,t be betrayed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafael

Lets recap the Indian lies so far:

1) Russian military exercises
2) Chinese state minister letter
3) Hu Shisheing's statement
4)10/18 more infiltrators
5) Pakistani marking on guns
And now the cross border ops.

These guys are so bloody liars

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tipu7

cerberus said:


> It para SF and SOG Army
> 
> ISPR just doing what they created for
> 
> Apparently by your minister aour going desperate



I never knew India has even stolen Vadic tech from Martians.
i guess they conducted the invasion 

Any way, we Pakistanis are doomed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

Here you go, the unprovoked artillery fire is what the IDIOTS are calling surgical strikes,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hephaestus

Rain Man said:


> First there will be denial..
> 
> Then they will measure balls..
> 
> And finally they will leave some balls behind..
> 
> Jusy like the way they did in 1971...


That reminds me to ask 1 question. I have been thinking about it for a long time.

When '71 happened. If i'm not wrong the major part of the Pak Army was in the western sector. Considering that 1 PA Mujahid = 10 Indian Hindu soldiers. What stopped them from winning the war on the western front. I mean how did that happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781406292262780928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781406397183385600


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rain Man said:


> First there will be denial..
> 
> Then they will measure balls..
> 
> And finally they will leave some balls behind..
> 
> Jusy like the way they did in 1971...



Nah .. We'd fuk you up like we did for the last millennium...

As for balls .. Only chutiyas make threats for decades and lack them..

Than make false claims .. Get busted and than more..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_21

Their newschannels cannot decide whether it was along or across the border. India has the most third class media in the world.


----------



## Spring Onion

Fireurimagination said:


> Indian media reporting operation carried out 3 km inside LOC by special forces, 6 terrorist launch pads targeted, Defence minister and Army cheif oversaw the operations all night from the war room


----------



## SBD-3

Its all becoming normal 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...as-army-foils-infiltration/article9128296.ece
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...jammu-kashmir-terrorists-attack-army-3040769/
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...as-army-foils-infiltration/article9128296.ece
These are all surgical strikes then 

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pti-pat-on-collision-course.449329/#ixzz4LdArgJVf


----------



## phancong

hard to believe India special force paratroop into Pakistan in 8 different location without encounter Pakistan army by the way are on the high alert of India surgical strike on Pakistan soil.


----------



## Vapnope

Indian Jatt said:


> Bhai saab meine thodi kia hai!!! Indian army ne kiya ask them





cerberus said:


> Ok how multiple soilders died and injured accepted by ISPR


LOC firing is nothing new , soldiers and civilians die all the time. So back to the magnificent claim of surgical strike, where is the proof. Indian army must show the proof at least to show that they didn't attack PA but terrorists. 
NO?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

@Jonah Arthur the border is mined by both countries those who live near loc and intl border know how stupid their claim sounds


----------



## sparten

The point that its a joke, artillery fire across LOC is besides the point. Its currently the lead story on BBC and trending on Twitter and creates a perception of impunity and may lead them to escalate.

I do wonder if we should undertake airstrikes using standoff weapons against selected posts.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781404977940074496

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

coffee_cup said:


> Sorry, but can't help it. Here one of those *Sir G Kal* strikers caught by PA, Hor Choopo....:


This is your SSG trainee.Dont make fun of your Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

SBD-3 said:


> The question is how?
> This is the second time this news in around in the week
> http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...oc-target-camps-Azad Kashmir-after-uri-attack


Previous strike was just a report in a blog. No one took it seriouly. This has been officially announced by the DGMO


----------



## kasper95

Rafael said:


> Lets recap the Indian lies so far:
> 
> 1) Russian military exercises
> 2) Chinese state minister letter
> 3) Hu Shisheing's statement
> 4)10/18 more infiltrators
> 5) Pakistani marking on guns
> And now the cross border ops.
> 
> These guys are so bloody liars


want the actual lies Sir,you might not like them.


----------



## cerberus

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nah .. We'd fuk you up like we did for the last millennium...
> 
> As for balls .. Only chutiyas make threats for decades and lack them..
> 
> Than make false claims .. Get busted and than more..


False claim john Kerry just phoned PMO so so EU 

Alerts are given to villages at international borders 

Abe rehne de it take 7 years to accept that it was your soilder's died in kargil 

You not even accepted your soilder's bodies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

Rafael said:


> Lets recap the Indian lies so far:
> 
> 1) Russian military exercises
> 2) Chinese state minister letter
> 3) Hu Shisheing's statement
> 4)10/18 more infiltrators
> 5) Pakistani marking on guns
> And now the cross border ops.
> 
> These guys are so bloody liars



Desperate Indians. That's all I can say. What people do save face and cover their lies.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

The thing with india is the hindutva brigade


They need to be reassured with propaganda to sooth their ego's

So whilst moderate hindus may understand why war is not an option 

The hindutvas need such news to breath, even though news is b.s on their hindutva-brigade.com forum they will celebrate as 100% confirmation of india paratroopers being air dropped into azad kashmir to take out terrorists camps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## NirmalKrish

Tipu7 said:


> Apparently IAF carried out surgical strikes using them.
> Man we are doomed
> 
> View attachment 338971



UFO's are better than a camels back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Rafael said:


> Lets recap the Indian lies so far:
> 
> 1) Russian military exercises
> 2) Chinese state minister letter
> 3) Hu Shisheing's statement
> 4)10/18 more infiltrators
> 5) Pakistani marking on guns
> And now the cross border ops.
> 
> These guys are so bloody liars


Modi's Ego gonna hurt more ...Sympathies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

They rename cross border firing as surgical strikes. They are playing semantics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

I am sure it wouldn't be too tough to prove it. Will wait for any credible source, or evidence...
thread locked-too many speculations.


----------



## Sunan

Indian Brain Fart.These idiots r desperate to fool their public...


----------



## cerberus

Vapnope said:


> LOC firing is nothing new , soldiers and civilians die all the time. So back to the magnificent claim of surgical strike, where is the proof. Indian army must show the proof at least to show that they didn't attack PA but terrorists.
> NO?


LOC firing our Prime minister himself gave statement including

Army DGMO

Lieing is Pakistan narrative
65 to 99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zibago said:


> @Jonah Arthur the border is mined by both countries those who live near loc and intl border know how stupid their claim sounds


Exactly. 
They are just spreading rumors of their bravery to cool down their citizens and families of 18 soldiers who were killed at Uri.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*Army rubbishes Indian 'surgical strikes' claim as two Pakistani soldiers killed at LoC*
AFP | DAWN.COM | SYED SAMMER ABBAS — UPDATED 12 MINUTES AGO

ISLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian troops fired across the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The Pakistani military confirmed the deaths of its soldiers yet dismissed the Indian claim of 'surgical strikes.'

"There had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is [an] existential phenomenon," said an ISPR statement released shortly after the Indian DGMO held a press conference making claims about surgical strikes.

*India strikes, Pakistan responds*
The exchange of fire began at 2:30am, ISPR said, and continued till 8:00am.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC in Bhimber, Hotspring Kel and Lipa sectors," the statement said.

_Read more: The terror of war hysteria_

The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue, days after India accused Pakistan of involvement in the Uri army base attack in India-held Kashmir ─ an allegation that Pakistan has rejected.

Despite a 2003 border ceasefire agreement signed by both countries, cross-border firing along the working boundary is intermittent with both parties frequently accusing the other of breaching it.

*Pakistan military rejects Indian claim*
The Indian ministry of external affairs and ministry of defence addressed a joint press conference on Thursday after fire was exchanged on the LoC.

Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said during the address that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on "terror launch pads along the LoC." He also added that the strikes will not continue.

_Read more: Modi’s new battle lines_

“Some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launchpads along the Line of Control,” Lieutenant Singh, the director-general of military operations, said.

“The Indian army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads.Significant casualties have been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them,” he told a press conference in New Delhi.

“The operations aimed at neutralising the terrorists have since ceased.” Singh said the decision to launch the strikes had been taken after the military determined the launchpads had been set up with “an aim to carry out infiltration and terrorist strikes in Jammu and Kashmir and various other metros in our country.”

He did not say whether the strikes had been carried out by the Indian air force or by ground troops.

However, the Pakistan military swiftly dismissed the notion of a surgical strike.

"The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects," the military statement said.

"This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by rebranding cross border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded."

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the PM said.

*'Small firearms used in attack'*
Defence Minister Khawaja Asif said that small firearms were used during the skirmish and Pakistani forces responded in the same calibre. He added that nine army personnel were injured during the cross-firing on the LoC.

He further said that Indian forces started firing in five sectors and that he was unaware of the causalities on the other side of the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunan

Pak Army should open cross border fire and make claim of Surgical strike also just like Hindutvastanies


----------



## hussain0216

Ajaxpaul said:


> Of course they will deny...what else will you do if you are caught with your pants down ??



You will claim you did sur-ji-cal strikes across the LOC


----------



## maximuswarrior

Ajaxpaul said:


> Of course they will deny...what else will you do if you are caught with your pants down ??



Says a guy who hasn't got any proof.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Lurch Adams said:


> This is actually a wise move by Pak Army. This way Pak Government and military will be saved from the pressure of retaliation. As long as it achieves the desired result of preventing/reducing infiltration, what the Pak Army says does not matter.
> 
> Hopefully Pakistanis will gradually get used to a new equilibrium on the Eastern border, just as they have gotten used to US drone strikes on the Western Border. India is looking forward to Pakistani cooperation in the War on Terror.



LOL Provide proof. Empty words don't mean anything. The whole world knows how Pakistan would respond if India carried out an attack on our soil. You would bleed like a pig.


----------



## hussain0216

Lurch Adams said:


> This is actually a wise move by Pak Army. This way Pak Government and military will be saved from the pressure of retaliation. As long as it achieves the desired result of preventing/reducing infiltration, what the Pak Army says does not matter.
> 
> Hopefully Pakistanis will gradually get used to a new equilibrium on the Eastern border, just as they have gotten used to US drone strikes on the Western Border. India is looking forward to Pakistani cooperation in the War on Terror.



Retaliation?????
Of course we will retaliate and we won't fill the news channels of endless bull plop about our paratroopers being air dropped into IOK


----------



## Vapnope

cerberus said:


> LOC firing our Prime minister himself gave statement including
> 
> Army DGMO
> 
> Lieing is Pakistan narrative
> 65 to 99


So they did surgical strikes and informed DGMO. Hilarious. What vedic potion is being drunk in India now a days?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MadDog

Modi govt took an extreme position and couldnt back down as it would have severe political implications domestically, indians opened fire in 5 sectors and gave it the name of surgical strike to placate and pacify their public, this is going to be a huge embarrassment for modi led govt !!!


----------



## Indian Jatt

Vapnope said:


> LOC firing is nothing new , soldiers and civilians die all the time. So back to the magnificent claim of surgical strike, where is the proof. Indian army must show the proof at least to show that they didn't attack PA but terrorists.
> NO?


War is close....


----------



## maximuswarrior

Vapnope said:


> So they did surgical strikes and informed DGMO. Hilarious. What vedic potion is being drunk in India now a days?



The potion is called cow dung.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

*No surgical strike by India: Pak Army:* 

Pakistan's ISPR, the media arm of the Pak army posts this statement on it's official Facebook page: There has been no surgical strike by India, instead there had been cross-border fire initiated and conducted by India which is an existential phenomenon. As per rules of engagement same was strongly and befittingly responded by Pakistani troops. The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects. This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by rebranding cross border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Even the Indian DGMO didn't mention anywhere of "crossing into pakistani territory" - vaguely named the cross border firing as surgical strikes to give good night sleeps to Indian people and to help modi bail out of pressure to actually conduct surgical strikes across border. 

You know what's funnier? The Indian DGMO says he spoke to Pakistani DGMO earlier today and "informed" him of last night's attack LOL! 
its be like " Hey dude, we conducted a surgical strike last night by crossing into your territoty" BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sunan

I


Ajaxpaul said:


> Of course they will deny...what else will you do if you are caught with your pants down ??


 If it was a surgical strike.Rest assured 2 surgical strikes have been counted in india by now by Pakistan.Ur govt is desperate to show some thing to their public to fool them,thats why lie machine is activated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*PAF REJECTS INDIAN CLAIMS OF SURGICAL STRIKES ACROSS LOC*
*Spokesman emphatically stated that Indian claim was false.*
File Photo






12:57 PM, 29 Sep, 2016

0
Share

Pakistan Air Force has also rejected Indian claims of surgical strikes across the Line of Control.

PAF spokesman emphatically stated that Indian claim was false.

The spokesman said Pakistan's air defence would be ensured at all costs.
http://www.radio.gov.pk/29-Sep-2016/paf-rejects-indian-claims-of-surgical-strikes-across-loc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Lurch Adams said:


> If you read my post carefully, nowhere did I make a positive assertion that Pak Army's claim is false. Let us assume the Pak Army is correct. Everyone wins that way. We get what we want, you get what you want.



LOL Stop stroking your ego. The claim is false until proven otherwise. We need clear evidence.


----------



## PakSword

Joe Shearer said:


> Sure. Why not? He also says Pakistan has nothing to do with terrorists crossing over. There are so many things the Pakistan Army spokesmen say. And will continue to say.



So you will believe. But see, we don't make tall claims. It's just a face saving exercise from Modi government to show Modi's 56" breasts and .56" nipples to Indian public to stop them from asking for revenge.


----------



## marj666

Rain Man said:


> First there will be denial..
> 
> Then they will measure balls..
> 
> And finally they will leave some balls behind..
> 
> Jusy like the way they did in 1971...



There will be shrapnel,There will be lead
Ur daddy won't be home bcz he will be dead
your mom will cry ,your sister will weep
you won't get milk tonight from yours mom teat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lurch Adams

hussain0216 said:


> Retaliation?????
> Of course we will retaliate and we won't fill the news channels of endless bull plop about our paratroopers being air dropped into IOK



No need for any retailiation. This is just empty Indian sabre-rattling, as claimed by Pak Army. Please believe that. And same holds true for all subsequent claims by Indian Army of surgical strikes.


----------



## koolio

Ispr is not going to lie, and Indian false claims of surgical strikes are purely unfounded. Indians love to live in fantasyland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erhabi

marj666 said:


> There will be shrapnel,There will be lead
> Ur daddy won't be home bcz he will be dead
> your mom will cry ,your sister will weep
> you won't get milk tonight from yours mom teat




There will be war
There will be death
They will run out of gao mutar
Because all cows will be dead.


----------



## Stealth

*Indian DGMO didn't mention anywhere of "crossing into Pakistani territory" - Bluff HAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA Indian Media @ Best*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lurch Adams

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL Stop stroking your ego. The claim is false until proven otherwise. We need clear evidence.



Precisely. You are right. Nothing to get worked up over. Pakistan's territorial integrity has never been violated and never will be.


----------



## Devil Soul

*PAF ready to respond if India conducts surgical strikes*

National
4 MINS AGO BY WEB DESK







Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Thursday denied that no Indian plane crossed Line of Control (LoC).

PAF further reported that it is ready to strike if India conducts surgical strikes.

*ALSO READ: India claims *carrying* out ‘surgical strikes’ along LoC in Kashmir*

Earlier today,Pakistan Army also rejected Indian Army’s claim of conducting surgical strikes at LoC, minutes after India’s military claimed that it carried out “surgical strikes” along the de facto border with Pakistan in AJK to thwart a series of attacks being planned against major cities.

“Some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launch pads along the Line of Control,” Lieutenant General Ranbir Singh, the army’s director-general of military operations, said in reference to the unofficial border in divided Kashmir.

*READ MORE: Khawaja Asif condemns unprovoked firing by Indian forces, considers it preplanned*

“The Indian army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads. Significant casualties have been caused by these terrorists and those who are trying to support them,” he told reporters in New Delhi, adding that he had called his Pakistani counterpart to inform him of the operation.

*PAKISTAN RESPONDS*

“There has been no surgical strike by India,instead there had been cross-border fire initiated and conducted by India which is an existential phenomenon,” the military’s media wing ISPR said.

“The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorist bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects. This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by rebranding cross-border fire as the surgical strike is a fabrication of the truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded,” the statement said.
http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...o-respond-if-india-conducts-surgical-strikes/

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/paf-read...nducts-surgical-strikes.452230/#ixzz4LdEgRwtl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

YousufSSG said:


> An army page on FB ISSB & PMA saying that 21 Indian soldiers killed in firing , Asim bajwa also said that Indian forces got a lot of Damage in the skirmishes .


Not possible.
I think government of both countries are hiding some serious event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

So if firing @ LOC is called surgical Strikes, then Pakistan also carried out surgical strikes against those state terrorists who are killing innocent Kashmiri civilians...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781410409731555329

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*Atul KhatriVerified account* ‏@one_by_two  2m2 minutes agoLonavala, India
UNESCO has just declared last night's surgical strike as the best surgical strike in the world. #ModiPunishesPak #*SurgicalStrike*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

A desperation to prove what was claimed before, forced the one to lie more than before to save the face as well. NaMO & Company promised for Sir-G-Kal strikes now people started to ask about such promise while crafted another drama. Firing at LoC and once again the Indian media hype in desperation to prove it what was claimed. There were threats in 1998 prior to our N-Test as well that too with the help of Israelis but none dare to do so, then the cold feet start doctrine yet with this sar-g-kal strike. I must say, NaMO must give it a break to have less humiliation than before that recently was ended with Isolation and so-called strike drama and soon will be questioned by the people of India for keeping them in dark for such long time that too for political gains. Another fail.


----------



## Sunan

Lurch Adams said:


> If you read my post carefully, nowhere did I make a positive assertion that Pak Army's claim is false. Let us assume the Pak Army is correct. Everyone wins that way. We get what we want, you get what you want.


Lie is in your nature.If u have guts then conduct a surgical strike as your modi and others r barking 24 hours.Have some guts indians come on dont fool your public by this drama.Now We know your DGMO is a jocker who is claming cross border firing as surgical strike.This shows the profecionalism of inidan army.


----------



## cocomo

Jonah Arthur said:


> Not possible.
> I think government of both countries are hiding some serious event.




There was a report recently 17 hrs ago on geo 
"
*Senator Sherry Rehman on Wednesday said there were reports that backdoor diplomacy efforts have started between Pakistan and India to normalise relations between the two neighbouring countries*
*"*


----------



## Zibago

http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...--Asim-Bajwa-talks-to-Dunya-News#.V-zPhMfYUl0


----------



## SamantK

Pakistanis I agree with you, this is all false.. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

@Zarvan @Areesh @Windjammer @Side-Winder @DESERT FIGHTER 
@Zibago @Moonlight @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Fireurimagination

Evacuation ordered from border areas


----------



## Devil Soul

*India:* "surgical strikes" 
*Pakistan:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

NirmalKrish said:


> why do you Pakistani's have a lion or tiger as your display pics, you do not have those animals in your country for a start! 2nd of all you can put up a cat or snow leopard would be more suitable, don't disgrace our national animals!
> 
> Something that you do have in that country! pathetic show if bravado


Lol ... what a typical thinking 

that's hybrid tiger and that one don't belong to your country ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Its Obvious that pakistan will rejects these strikes......No surprises!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kasper95

YousufSSG said:


> An army page on FB ISSB & PMA saying that 21 Indian soldiers killed in firing , Asim bajwa also said that Indian forces got a lot of Damage in the skirmishes .


Sharif in a cabinet meeting right now, must have called for emergency meeting to say RIP to the 21 Indian soldiers I guess.


----------



## Viny

I think people forgot this 
https://defence.pk/threads/dont-escalate-situation-with-pakistan-kerry-to-sushma-swaraj.452187/

I am sure kerry didnt call up twice to sushma swaraj in last 48hrs to tell she was looking pretty in that saree at UN.
US had hint and was taken into confidence before the strikes where made, similarly where russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

Tipu7 said:


> @Zarvan @Areesh @Windjammer @Side-Winder @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> View attachment 338973


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Fighter jets flying over the valley...!! Obviously something big did happened , otherwise there wont be any counter measures like these in normal LOC firings , never before there were any!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Its Obvious that pakistan will rejects these strikes......No surprises!!



Did your DGMO mention anywhere crossing into LoC? How does it sound it to you when this guy says, He "Informed" pakistani DGMO of the last night attack earlier today. Seriously dude? You think you will cross into LoC and we will know nothing and do nothing?


----------



## Tipu7



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Ajaxpaul

Sunan said:


> I
> 
> If it was a surgical strike.Rest assured 2 surgical strikes have been counted in india by now by Pakistan.Ur govt is desperate to show some thing to their public to fool them,thats why lie machine is activated.


I dint say you have to believe...whether you believe or not does not make a difference to the dead. You can remain in denial.


----------



## PakSword

Side-Winder said:


> Even the Indian DGMO didn't mention anywhere of "crossing into pakistani territory" - vaguely named the cross border firing as surgical strikes to give good night sleeps to Indian people and to help modi bail out of pressure to actually conduct surgical strikes across border.
> 
> You know what's funnier? The Indian DGMO says he spoke to Pakistani DGMO earlier today and "informed" him of last night's attack LOL!
> its be like " Hey dude, we conducted a surgical strike last night by crossing into your territoty" BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




This is hillarious. The following exchange of words I can imagine.

Indian DGMO: Hello PAK-DGMO
PAK-DGMO: Hello, why are you bothering me?

Indian DGMO: We have conducted cross border strikes last night.
PAK-DGMO: Wrong number

Indian DGMO: O bhai baat tou sun lo
PAK DGMO: Sunao

Indian DGMO: We have conducted cross border strikes last night.
PAK DGMO: Yaar mazak na kar. terey mobile main itna balance aata kahan say hai

Indian DGMO: Wishwas karlay yaar, our boys crossed the border last night
PAK DGMO: Where were you? Have you seen them crossing the border yourself?
Indian DGMO: No I was at a base, I ordered them to do so
PAK DGMO: Lolz.... Chut*ya banadia terey boys nay tujh budhay ko... Ab band kar phone aur sonay day!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zibago

kasper95 said:


> Sharif in a cabinet meeting right now, must have called for emergency meeting to say RIP to the 21 Indian soldiers I guess.


Meeting called over border firing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

SF conducted raids


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Cross border firing has been re branded as 'Surgical Strike', for local consumption of Indian people, Indian media and to satisfy their mar mongering....seems like a political stunt.


----------



## Areesh

T-72M1 said:


> SF conducted raids



They did drama to give you some solace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

CHACHA"G" said:


> *Hello all
> I just watch Indain DGMO press brefing , First of all where the hell on earth he said "there army crossed in to Pakistan" he only said on LoC ,and its more likely from indian side with heavy Guns .
> Second Y the hell on earth they did not take any question , and Y in the very end guy said we will inform you when we have more information available ,,,,,
> Man r u Fuking Serious u claim u crossed LoC (Surgical Strike) or Attack Pakistan , and u guys did it with out any Plan or briefing to DGMO , Isnt it better that your DG wait for full info , what if Indian Army chief say its a cross border LoC firing exchange.
> Please watch his briefing and enjoy, link is here
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...afeguard-our-nation-defence-ministry-3055715/
> *
> @waz , @MastanKhan , @The Sandman , @shah1398 , @Windjammer , @Zibago , @django , @Moonlight , @WAJsal , and every one.



Never he said they had crossed the border conducted strikes and came back. But what he said was that they has observed amassing for infiltration and same was thwarted. For that I have one question that if U can spot anything so means if eye can see it so can ur weapon reach them. In such a case will U fire on them from Ur position or get up, cross the most heated border without any problem, inflict heavy losses while the opposing Army has got no hint of all this firing etc at all and then come back easily? This is just a rubbish being fed there to calm the masses and nothing more than a media stunt and bollywood storyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Lurch Adams said:


> No need for any retailiation. This is just empty Indian sabre-rattling, as claimed by Pak Army. Please believe that. And same holds true for all subsequent claims by Indian Army of surgical strikes.



We wont retaliate to indian dreams of being air dropped into kashmir numb nuts

We will retaliate to 2 soldiers being killed by indian artillery fire


----------



## Areesh

Lurch Adams said:


> This from a guy who lives in a country where even Wikileaks cables are fake.



But at least we don't do fake operation in highest battlefield of the world like Indian army.

http://articles.economictimes.india...5_1_major-surinder-singh-gcm-defence-ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

PakSword said:


> This is hillarious. The following exchange of words I can imagine.
> 
> Indian DGMO: Hello PAK-DGMO
> PAK-DGMO: Hello, why are you bothering me?
> 
> Indian DGMO: We have conducted cross border strikes last night.
> PAK-DGMO: Wrong number
> 
> Indian DGMO: O bhai baat tou sun lo
> PAK DGMO: Sunao
> 
> Indian DGMO: We have conducted cross border strikes last night.
> PAK DGMO: Yaar mazak na kar. terey mobile main itna balance aata kahan say hai
> 
> Indian DGMO: Wishwas karlay yaar, our boys crossed the border last night
> PAK DGMO: Where were you? Have you seen them crossing the border yourself?
> Indian DGMO: No I was at a base, I ordered them to do so
> PAK DGMO: Lolz.... Chut*ya banadia terey boys nay tujh budhay ko... Ab band kar phone aur sonay day!


----------



## T-72M1

Areesh said:


> They did drama to give you some solace.


wait, it's just someone on media, I thought it might have been an official statement.


----------



## Windjammer

A country whose financial capital was shot down for two days by about a dozen rag tags dreaming of surgical strikes against a nuclear neighbour .
Indians you are no Israel and Pakistan certainly isn't Palestine.
Should have learned your lesson from all the chest thumping you did after the so called surgical strikes into Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Devil Soul said:


> *Atul KhatriVerified account* ‏@one_by_two  2m2 minutes agoLonavala, India
> UNESCO has just declared last night's surgical strike as the best surgical strike in the world. #ModiPunishesPak #*SurgicalStrike*



Because it was a peaceful strike and nobody got hurt. UNESCO wants all the wars to be like this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Just as PA refused that the occupiers of Kargil peaks were mujaheddin not regular PA!!

And during next independence day we will see many martyred PA personnel receiving posthumous awards!!


----------



## Tipu7

How India conducted whole mess

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Areesh

thesolar65 said:


> Just as PA refused that the occupiers of Kargil peaks were mujaheddin not regular PA!!
> 
> And during next independence day we will see many martyred PA personnel receiving posthumous awards!!



Lol 2 were martyred. Whose death we would avenge very soon.

Keep fooling yourself with Kargil cr@p.


----------



## Rupeshkumar

Windjammer said:


> A country whose financial capital was shot down for two days by about a dozen rag tags dreaming of surgical strikes against a nuclear neighbour .
> Indians you are no Israel and Pakistan certainly isn't Palestine.
> Should have learned your lesson from all the chest thumping you did after the so called surgical strikes into Myanmar.



Man it happend ! Our DGMO and MEA said this. If your army find it a lie then they should attack us for the insult we are causing to them...


----------



## Zee-Gen

Perception of Indians and Indian Media is such that line of control is some kind of _start line_ where people are lined up with every kind of weapons that they can carry……..and just on the count of 1, 2, 3…...they will rush to the India…….no my Indian Friends it is not like this…….and since there is a tension on both sides, soldiers are on high alert, 24/7 patrolling of border forcers is undergoing, border is fenced and mined on both sides, air forces are conducting day and night operations, presence of Indian Army in J&K and LOC is equal to the total army of Pakistan and when all the international media is focused on Pak and India……..do you guys really think that there are “launching pads and terrorists ready to infiltrate” with no visual proof and no other person on this earth other than Indians can see them……?????

In reality, it was fire exchange at LOC and since Indian Army is calling it a surgical strike and they are claiming it to be conducted and started by them, it also explains that who started this LOC ceasefire violation and it is a proof that whenever something happens in India, they started LOC ceasefire violation and blaming it on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

PakSword said:


> Because it was a peaceful strike and nobody got hurt. UNESCO wants all the wars to be like this...


He is a professional stand up comedian.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

So India thought of doing *Surgical Strikes...*

that turned into,

*Sir Gee Kal*..............kal dekhna India kia karta hai....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Side-Winder said:


> Did your DGMO mention anywhere crossing into LoC? How does it sound it to you when this guy says, He "Informed" pakistani DGMO of the last night attack earlier today. Seriously dude? You think you will cross into LoC and we will know nothing and do nothing?



Do you by any chance missed his statement from 3:00 to 4:00 min ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

thesolar65 said:


> Just as PA refused that the occupiers of Kargil peaks were mujaheddin not regular PA!!
> 
> And during next independence day we will see many martyred PA personnel receiving posthumous awards!!



Because they weren't .. They were Paramil.

As for India a country that destroys its own bunkers and plays as dead enemy troops .. Fake encounters and awarding prothemous medals to soldiers who are later found alive in their villages..

You should be the last ones to talk crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kasper95

Areesh said:


> But at least we don't do fake operation in highest battlefield of the world like Indian army.
> 
> http://articles.economictimes.india...5_1_major-surinder-singh-gcm-defence-ministry


will anything compare to the army which disowned its dead soldiers as not theirs sir.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Obviously pak have every right to deny.. even it happened..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

kasper95 said:


> will anything compare to the army which disowned its dead soldiers as not theirs sir.



Disowned irregular of JeM. 

Still better than screwing eachother's wives. 

http://www.viewstorm.com/2015/05/wife-swapping-a-common-practice-in-the-indian-navy/


----------



## Devil Soul

*




Indian markets crash amid claims of ‘surgical strikes’ *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tipu7

Heck,
Indians are even celebrating these surgical strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## New Resolve

Firing across LOC is now indian definition of surgical strikes, how the mighty have fallen, Next some indian minister will take a selfie with Azad Kashmir in the back ground and say he has captured kashmir (its all word play with these fellows).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*Indian army want to do a surgical strike and attack Pakistan, but due to the bad security situation in Pakistan and law and order problem, they are not doing it....Indian government. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

khakhi_chaddi said:


> He is a professional stand up comedian.



And your DGMO is an unprofessional armchair comedian...


----------



## kasper95

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Because they weren't .. They were Paramil.
> 
> As for India a country that destroys its own bunkers and plays as dead enemy troops .. Fake encounters and awarding prothemous medals to soldiers who are later found alive in their villages..
> 
> You should be the last ones to talk crap.


refused dead bodies because they where paramil.wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Do you by any chance missed his statement from 3:00 to 4:00 min ?



Yeah that's where you guys were made confused by your media and military alike - Cross border firing doesn't mean doing surgical strikes. it's a usual practice along LoC where someday you lose troops someday we.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

khakhi_chaddi said:


> How will this surgical strike play politically in Pakistan. Will there be a military coup once again.



Military coup for something that never happened??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

This highlights the Indian and indian desperation to its limits. A cross border exchange which was bring built up has been branded as a cross border strike to ease the humongous burden on the modi govt. However what this will do is start a border conflict. They fire at our soldiers killing 2 and Injuring 9 and we just sit here. Its time we retaliate as well. 

Some of these Indian posts are beyond nonsensical and extremely foolish and some downright disgusting. 


May Allah grant them heaven.


----------



## T-72M1

thesolar65 said:


> Just as PA refused that the occupiers of Kargil peaks were mujaheddin not regular PA!!
> 
> And during next independence day we will see many martyred PA personnel receiving posthumous awards!!


it is possible they might be under reporting and covering up how big a hit they took, it is also possible our media are hyping up just artillery which killed 2 of their soldiers.

depends what people want to believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Rupeshkumar said:


> Man it happend ! Our DGMO and MEA said this. If your army find it a lie then they should attack us for the insult we are causing to them...



OK we believe. Seriously..


----------



## Areesh

From Twitter: 

The only surgical strikes India ever did successfully were on Anushka's lips & Shilpa Shetty's nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Jatt

Areesh said:


> Lol 2 were martyred. Whose death we would avenge very soon.
> 
> Keep fooling yourself with Kargil cr@p.


2 to 3 rounds of meetings between high command and ministers, two high level party meetings and yet nothing happened, so good na??


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

PakSword said:


> And your DGMO is an unprofessional armchair comedian...


Strikes were carried out in phases with yesterday being the last day. Thats why there was no fly zone declared in Pakistan for past few days.


----------



## marj666

Least Indians could have done is to Photoshop some pictures, common sense is really scarce these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

it is 

*Sir Gee Kal.....not surgical. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Indian Jatt said:


> 2 to 3 rounds of meetings between high command and ministers, two high level party meetings and yet nothing happened, so good na??



They have been having meetings since past 1 week??

So you want to get satisfaction from our meetings???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kasper95 said:


> refused dead bodies because they where paramil.wow



Did we ? Than why did some cunt in Indian army leak video of body exchange ceremony which you cucks upload with fake titles ?

That Fukin retard pissed on your parade.. "Wow".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

Windjammer said:


>


What THE !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

khakhi_chaddi said:


> Strikes were carried out in phases with yesterday being the last day. Thats why there was no fly zone declared in Pakistan for past few days.



I don't believe on Chaddis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

The only line of control that India has crossed is its population's. It's out of control now.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## posedion

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308

Since there is no cross border raid, pak can continue nuclear shouting that falana dingana kardanga


----------



## Windjammer

Tipu7 said:


> Heck,
> Indians are even celebrating these surgical strikes
> 
> View attachment 338976



Meanwhile elsewher they celebrated with whatever was available.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khakhi_chaddi said:


> Strikes were carried out in phases with yesterday being the last day. Thats why there was no fly zone declared in Pakistan for past few days.


lol .. No fly zone was declared in GB for specific time due to PAF ex High Mark:



High Mark pics from GB;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Side-Winder said:


> Yeah that's where you guys were made confused by your media and military alike - Cross border firing doesn't mean doing surgical strikes. it's a usual practice along LoC where someday you lose troops someday we.



Destroying launch pads of Terrorist along the LOC is termed as cross border firing, (?) Everything is clear on this , its you guys , who are confusing yourself with words!


----------



## darksider

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Its Obvious that pakistan will rejects these strikes......No surprises!!



Then prove them wrong.
Tell your gov share some visual proof untill that its a lie.
No cros border raid happened.


----------



## Rafael

https://twitter.com/sameerft/status/781412056163549184







*Sameer S. Bhat* ‏@*sameerft* 


Lot of hype, little details. #*SurgicalStrike* or not, warmongering galore in Indian media. Mill dollar Q is — will #*Pakistan* take the bait?

This is what it is all about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*There was an incursion and surgical strikes, but that incursion was just from some bullets...fired from Indian side of the border....this is the new name of the surgical strikes by India......*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cerberus said:


> Wait for it my boy kargil images came out after 2 years
> 
> And your Army released official casualties after 10 years
> 
> Tab tak keep crying



Really? Chutiye than how did we recieve the body of Capt Karnal Sher Khan with military Honor and award him and other valiant soldiers with medals for valor in 2000?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistan First

I'm pleasantly surprised to see the maturity displayed by Pakistani Politicians, Military and Media during these last few days and the complete lack thereof, on the Indian side. 

The desperation, frustration, lying and internal contradictions, which Indians have demonstrated in front of the whole world, is something which goes in our favour. 

Keep it going Indians. You're shooting yourself in the foot, repeatedly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Grevion

Windjammer said:


>





Tipu7 said:


> What THE !!!
> 
> View attachment 338979



@waz @WAJsal @Oscar 
I am sure the members aren't allowed to do that here.


----------



## Panther 57

sarjenprabhu said:


> ISI accepted three location were struck by IA


namely Islamabad, Kahota and Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indika

Let pakistan provide access to border areas for the reporters to verify that no strike was conducted.


----------



## saad ahmad

They could do surgical strikes only if PA was guarding LOC with water guns


----------



## Side-Winder

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Destroying launch pads of Terrorist along the LOC is termed as cross border firing, (?) Everything is clear on this , its you guys , who are confusing yourself with words!



We'll come to know of the verasity of this claim of destroying launch pads soon just like this bullcrap of surgical strikes. 
Even if you did, you might have inflicted the damage through the artillery fire, which again is a usual practice along LoC we have seen these episodes in the past. What you are being fed crap is 'crossing into Pakistan' to give you guys good night sleeps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

darksider said:


> Then prove them wrong.
> Tell your gov share some visual proof untill that its a lie.
> No cros border raid happened.



There is another Press conference scheduled for 6pm in the evening, more details will come out by then, but i know for sure you guys wont accept it and reject it first hand, Had India been at your place , we would have rejected it the same way you guys doing right now.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Indika said:


> Let pakistan provide access to border areas for the reporters to verify that no strike was conducted.



The border areas are open dear. We are having programs in that region.






Anyone can go and confirm or deny any such drama by Indian forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Side-Winder said:


> We'll come to know of the verasity of this claim of destroying launch pads soon just like this bullcrap of surgical strikes.
> Even if you did, you might have inflicted the damage through the artillery fire, which again is a usual practice along LoC we have seen these episodes in the past. What you are being fed crap is 'crossing into Pakistan' to give you guys good night sleeps.



Feel Free to Reject Indian Claim! No Worries!


----------



## kasper95

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Did we ? Than why did some cunt in Indian army leak video of body exchange ceremony which you cucks upload with fake titles ?
> 
> That Fukin retard pissed on your parade.. "Wow".


so on one hand Pakistan was denying the peaks where not occupied by its men,but keeps accepting the dead bodies of its soldiers ,use you logic bro,I mean brain's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kasper95

Areesh said:


> Disowned irregular of JeM.
> 
> Still better than screwing eachother's wives.
> 
> http://www.viewstorm.com/2015/05/wife-swapping-a-common-practice-in-the-indian-navy/


so you can't counter what I said.


----------



## T-72M1

Indian Jatt said:


> 2 to 3 rounds of meetings between high command and ministers, two high level party meetings and yet nothing happened, so good na??


good point, there would not be such hectic government activity over some simple artillery strikes that killed just 2.

Amit Shah press conference soon, this is looking more and more like it was an SF raid.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Pakistan First said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised to see the maturity displayed by Pakistani Politicians, Military and Media during these last few days and the complete lack thereof, on the Indian side.
> 
> The desperation, frustration, lying and internal contradictions, which Indians have demonstrated in front of the whole world, is something which goes in our favour.
> 
> Keep it going Indians. You're shooting yourself in the foot, repeatedly.


Yup pak looks real matured denying every. Kargil , OBL, terrorist etc. Media, military,polititians everyone...


----------



## Xn Jin

modi had a dream in which he bombed pak but when he wakeup he a** was bombed and wet lol


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Sir gee kal strikes by India....


----------



## Areesh

kasper95 said:


> so you can't counter what I said.



I countered you very well. Your bakwas by bringing issues 18 years old isn't going to prove anything.

We have bharatis here who doubt your claims of this surgical strikes by your army.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781402141491470336
Your DGMO called our DGMO and told him that surgical strikes have happened. What kid of a strike is that nobody knew about it??


----------



## Zibago

Indika said:


> Let pakistan provide access to border areas for the reporters to verify that no strike was conducted.


They are open for media and tourists(except Indians)


----------



## Indika

Areesh said:


> The border areas are open dear. We are having programs in that region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can go and confirm or deny any such drama by Indian forces.


Well we will know about it soon. Did any pakistan channel or reporter reporting/reported from border after India made the press conference?


----------



## Areesh

Indian Jatt said:


> Bhai saab bas kariye, pata hai hume ki kuch aur hai hi nahi aapke pass baat karne ke liye....
> PS: photo wali bhuddi ki tarah baklol ho gye hai aap



Bhai aap bhi thanda paani peejye aur photoshop karna shuru kar dijye.

Aap ki army ko is waqt photoshop ki zaroorat hai.


----------



## Thunder Bolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viny

I think we so many drone strikes that US has done, its like part and parcel of day, so they keep denying that there was any surgical strikes. They are used to mentality of denial.

One need to understand these is a press release by Defence ministry and FO, whole world will take a note of it. Its not some media company cooking up story.


----------



## Areesh

Indika said:


> Well we will know about it soon. Did any pakistan channel or reporter reporting/reported from border after India made the press conference?



Yes. All the channels have their reports in all regions of AJK. There are many local journalists and sources who can confirm or deny this "strike".

We live in 2016 not 1816. I hope you understand that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Viny said:


> I think we so many drone strikes that US has done, its like part and parcel of day, so they keep denying that there was any surgical strikes. They are used to mentality of denial.
> 
> One need to understand these is a press release by Defence ministry and FO, whole world will take a note of it. Its not some media company cooking up story.



World needs proofs dear. You DGMO also said there were Pakistani markings on the weapons used by Uri attackers which was denied 2 days alter. What you say about that??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Thunder Bolt

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So after threatening tactical nuclear strikes against India all that Pakistan can do is deny.


You got satellites ...............
Kindly whatsapp me the pics ...........


----------



## Side-Winder

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Feel Free to Reject Indian Claim! No Worries!



Sure - So do these guys

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Areesh

Thunder Bolt said:


>



Even anyone with little bit of common sense can understand that this is all BS by Modi and Indian military to save face.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Burhan Wani




----------



## PakSword

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So after threatening tactical nuclear strikes against India all that Pakistan can do is deny.



O bhai, tactical nuclear strikes if Indians cross the border!


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

PakSword said:


> O bhai, tactical nuclear strikes if Indians cross the border!


How does it matter if we have really conducted surgical strikes or not. We are claiming it so now show your nuclear weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1297142076971308

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Local sources in AJK confirming only ceasefire violations and no surgical strike in the area.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781389287623389184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haystack

Next thing you can expect from Indian Media: 
JAY HIND INDIAN ARMY HAS CAPTURED LAHORE AND MODI IS TAKING NAWAZ SHAREEF BACK TO DELHI AS A PRISONER OF WAR.

Indian People: JAY HIND, CHUTIYA PORKI DEAD. MODI JINDABAD. MODI MUST DO SECOND TENURE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trumpcard

PakSword said:


> O bhai, tactical nuclear strikes if Indians cross the border!


If? If next time? Haha let there be peace


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zee-shaun said:


> Let's not get carried away by emotions mate, we must analyse the reports from both sides first.
> 
> There are a few possibilities:
> 1- India did carry out limited strikes.
> 
> 2- India didn't carry out surgical strikes, it was a regular unprovoked cross border firing
> 
> 3- Modi govt using the unprovoked cross border firing to restore some lost pride as the BJP is under severe pressure.
> 
> 4- US brokered some deal between the two countries and forced Pakistan to deny the report in order to prevent escalation.
> 
> 5- Pakistan might have decided to remain calm and buy time to prepare for fitting response.


I am little surprised and disappointed that and Indian Army DGMO has been afflicted by rating hungry Indian media & BS politics. conducting a surgical strike is a big deal.

and if there is some evidence then it must be shared which is better than some clippings from training exercises or previous border firings. the power of editing can make anything look real but lets see what is true and what is just horse shite to satiate Indian public war appetite.

if there is any truth in this incident (other than few artillery shells) then there are serious implications.. this is declaration of war and gives Pakistan an excuse to strike back at the place and time of its own choosing (using the same words that Indians used..)


recall when Indian border patrol team was ambushed (across the LoC some time ago)and killed then Indian started complaining about some Ghost force Pakistan has and they even named it Border action team which was tasked with killing unsuspecting innocent Indian soldiers in Indian held Kashmir



Soumitra said:


> Previous strike was just a report in a blog. No one took it seriouly. This has been officially announced by the DGMO


hence a big deal.



jaunty said:


> We are finally showing some spine. Kudos to the govt and IA.


this is more than a spine boy
your DGMO just dropped his pants.. now if he can prove it to world then we will accept that he has big balls.
otherwise he will make an Arse of himself.


whatever the outcome. there wont a dull moment after that. 

hope the warmongers are happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

khakhi_chaddi said:


> How does it matter if we have really conducted surgical strikes or not. We are claiming it so now show your nuclear weapons.



You can also claim to be a super power. That doesn't make you one.

Death of 2 soldiers would be avenged. Other than that there is nothing more to do from our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Indian Casualties .............. 6 indian army men dead

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul

.




.
Pakistan Strikes back after violation at LOC.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Salza

After initial burst in ecstasy , Indians on different social networking websites has started doubting their Army's claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

*4 Hours, Choppers and 38 kills!! Uri avenged!!*

*http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...sualties-caused-dgmo/articleshow/54579855.cms*

*@jaunty @hellfire *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cruizer

*Ro India Ro*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

khakhi_chaddi said:


> How does it matter if we have really conducted surgical strikes or not. We are claiming it so now show your nuclear weapons.



Just like you have conducted your surgical strikes, we have dropped tactical nuclear bombs on your sena!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Even Indians are doubting this drama of their military.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781408998293594112


----------



## foxbat

This denial reminds me of news from Pakistan radio claiming that Pakistan forces are winning on all fronts in 1971, upto 2 days before the Pakistani surrender in Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Sensible indian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mshan44

Destroyed check posts of indian army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Trumpcard said:


> If? If next time? Haha let there be peace



Where did I say next time? First time merey dost first time, and your army will be blown away in fumes.


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Come on Indians who are you fooling?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kempe

After Indian Surgical strike strong statement of support for India from Washington over Pakistan "cross-border terrorism"


*Statement by NSC Spokesperson Ned Price on National Security Advisor Susan E. Rice’s Call with National Security Advisor Ajit Doval of India*

*https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2016/09/28/statement-nsc-spokesperson-ned-price-
national-security-advisor-susan-e

Think this is the strongest statement I've ever seen from DC on an India-Pak crisis. Demands action on Jaish, LeT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

3 check posts of Indian Army have been destroyed with 21 soldiers killed. India has also cancelled the Wagah Border parade and has also started emptying the Indian villages along LOC. 

What a surgical strike, Buahahahaha!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Areesh

foxbat said:


> This denial reminds me of news from Pakistan radio claiming that Pakistan forces are winning on all fronts in 1971, upto 2 days before the Pakistani surrender in Dhaka



Not really. This drama was planned 10 days ago. The stupid internet magazine Quint posted it earlier than planned.

Check this:






Done on 20 September. Denied a day later. And then announced on 29 September. 

Nice drama India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Indian stock market dived as benchmark indices have wiped off all gains and are trading near day’s low after the Indian Army claimed it conducted surgical strikes across LoC in Pakistan, a claimed outrightly rejected by Pakistan.

UR Bhat, managing director, Dalton Capital Advisors said the impact on markets will depend on how the matter plays out, _Business Standard_ reported.

“Further impact on the market will depend on the extent of escalation. As of now the market has reacted to the limited information that has been made available. I don’t think the matter should escalate too much and the market should be able to stabilise,”said Bhat.

The stock markets in Pakistan were unperturbed by the border skirmish. The KSE100 Index was up more than a per cent.

India’s rupee fell 0.6 percent to 66.8850 per dollar as of 1:10 p.m. in Mumbai, halting a five-day gain. The benchmark S&P BSE Sensex dropped 1.2 percent. Pakistan’s benchmark equity gauge pared gains to 0.3 percent from as much as 1.3 percent earlier Thursday. “This will create some short term jitters in the market,” said Abhimanyu

The benchmark S&P BSE Sensex dropped 1.2 percent. Pakistan’s benchmark equity gauge pared gains to 0.3 percent from as much as 1.3 percent earlier Thursday. “This will create some short term jitters in the market,” said Abhimanyu

“This will create some short term jitters in the market,” said Abhimanyu Sofat, vice president at brokerage India Infoline Ltd. in Mumbai. “Investors are selling amid uncertainty on the extent or duration of the actions. If Pakistan does not retaliate then it’s just an event else a major sell-off will be seen.” ns

“Investors are selling amid uncertainty on the extent or duration of the actions. If Pakistan does not retaliate then it’s just an event else a major sell-off will be seen,” Sofat added.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...er-dgmos-claim-about-surgical-strikes-at-loc/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

kempe said:


> After Indian Surgical strike strong statement of support for India from Washington over Pakistan "cross-border terrorism"
> 
> 
> *Statement by NSC Spokesperson Ned Price on National Security Advisor Susan E. Rice’s Call with National Security Advisor Ajit Doval of India*
> 
> *https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...n-ned-price-national-security-advisor-susan-e*



Come on, this is yesterday's one. Stop fooling around mate. Lol, Indians can't find a space to hide themselves now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*Since Indian media, Indian hardliners need such type of bombastic news....they are being spoon fed. Another false flag operation by the Army....one big lie leads to another and to another and it keeps on going. *

DAWN has reported two army men killed in cross border firing, a more reliable source than any Indian media, controlled by the Indian government.


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

sarjenprabhu said:


> @Syed Asif Bukhari
> Sir, what makes you think like that??? don't be naive... Do you know what happened after Pakistan Beheaded a Indian Solider??!! Indian military did cross the LoC, struck back and beheaded a Pakistani Solider.


Sir , i mean if your military can showcase its own crashed mig 21 as PAF aircraft , then it can also spread false rumours for public consumption.simple .so take this news with pinch of salt .


----------



## kempe

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Come on, this is yesterday's one. Stop fooling around mate. Lol, Indians can't find a space to hide themselves now.


Today is 28 september in america you are the fool now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Confirm report : 6 + Indian soldiers killed 3 Indian posts destroyed ! Indian stock exchange got fucked after this "" SURGICAL STRIKE BLUFF "" **** you Indians , You call this Surgical strike ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

SamantK said:


> Pakistan ke atmi bum to phus hogaye chhodne se phele hi... Lol



Apnai desh kai logon ko to satisfy kar lo pehlai is "surgical strike" kai barai main. 

Hum atom bomb bhi use kar lain gai.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Devil Soul said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Pakistan Strikes back after violation at LOC.....


6 Indian soldiers killed


----------



## abrar khan

India conducted surgical strikes last night along the LoC to safeguard our nation, the Defence Ministry said on Thursday. “Significant casualties have been caused to terrorists and those trying to shield them. We don’t have a plan to further conduct such strikes. India has spoken to Pakistan,” DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said.
“… Now, based on very specific and credible information we received yesterday, that some terrorist teams had positioned themeselves at launch pads along the LoC with an aim to carry out infiltration and terrorist strikes in J&K and various other metros in our country. There were launch pads at the LoC where terrorists were present waiting to infiltrate the nation and attack areas in Kashmir and metros across the country,” the DGMO said. No Indian casualties occurred during the surgical strikes that were carried out last night by the Indian Army.


----------



## Areesh

SamantK said:


> Pakistan army ke jhoot bolne ke adat purani hai. Now since they have denied any attack, rest assured we have got the go-ahead to do many more. Akhir threshold to breach ho he gaya hai.



Is dafa waqai aa jana. Nautanki na karna jaisi aaj ki hai .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani till death

SamantK said:


> Pakistan ke atmi bum to phus hogaye chhodne se phele hi... Lol



Violate Pakistani airspace or enter Azad Kashmir and then see whether our nukes work or not! Cross border firing equals surgical strikes xD new low for 'Indian logic'. These ceasefire violations have been a norm since the Loc was established. Nothing new!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781420623851499520


----------



## RPK

Statement by DGMO #IndianArmy on 29 Sep 16
1. It has been a matter of serious concern that there has been continuing and increasing infiltration by terrorists across Line of Control in Jammu and Kashmir. This is reflected, amongst others, in the terrorist attacks on 11 and 18 September 16 in Punch and Uri respectively. Almost 20 infiltration attempts have also been foiled by the Army at or close to the Line of Control during this year.
2. During these terrorist attacks and infiltration attempts, we have recovered various stores including GPS and items that clearly indicate their origins in Pakistan. Furthermore, captured terrorists hailing from Pakistan or Pakistan Occupied Kashmir have confessed to their training and arming in Pakistan or territory under its control. The matter had been taken up at highest diplomatic levels and through military channels. India has also offered consular access to these apprehended terrorists for Pakistan to verify their confessions. Furthermore, we had proposed that fingerprints and DNA samples of terrorists killed in Punch and Uri could be made available to Pakistan for investigation.
3. Despite our persistent urging that Pakistan respect its January 2004 commitment for not allowing its soil or territory under its control to be used for terrorism against India, there has been no let up in infiltration and terrorist actions from across the Line of Control. If damage was limited, this was primarily due to the efforts of our soldiers deployed in our multi-tiered counter-infiltration grid that has been effective in neutralizing infiltrating terrorists. The Indian Armed Forces have been extremely vigilant in the face of this continuing threat.
4. Based on receiving specific and credible inputs that some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launch pads along Line of Control to carryout infiltration and conduct terrorist strikes inside Jammu and Kashmir and in various metros in other states, the Indian Army conducted surgical strikes at several of these launch pads to pre-empt infiltration by terrorists. The operations were focussed on ensuring that these terrorists do not succeed in their design to cause destruction and endanger the lives of our citizens.
5. During these counter terrorist operations significant casualties were caused to terrorists and those providing support to them. The operations aimed at neutralizing terrorists have since ceased. We do not have any plans for further continuation. However, the Indian Armed Forces are fully prepared for any contingency that may arise.
6. I have been in touch with Pakistan Army DGMO and have informed him of our actions. It is India’s intention to maintain peace and tranquillity in the region. But we cannot allow the terrorists to operate across the Line of Control with impunity and attack citizens of our country at will. In line with Pakistan’s commitment in January 2004 not to allow its soil or territory under its control to be used for attacks against India, we expect the Pakistani army to cooperate with us to erase the menace of terrorism from the region.


----------



## Areesh

SamantK said:


> Haan kar loge, dekh liya hamne.. 2 soldiers died from small arms fire



Lol cross border firing. 

Is ka revenge to hum thorai time main lai hi lain gai. 

Bohat maarai hain tumharai shoor veer jawan. Remember this??

http://www.nationalturk.com/en/5-in...der-ambush-pakistan-denies-involvement-41334/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK




----------



## Areesh

SamantK said:


> Does not matter since Pakistan is *fattu *and will keep denying it, hum aate jate rahenge



Woh to Uri attack main pata chal gaya tha kaun hai phattu.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## foxbat

No wonder Pakistan denies this. They still deny that Osama was killed in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Really? Chutiye than how did we recieve the body of Capt Karnal Sher Khan with military Honor and award him and other valiant soldiers with medals for valor in 2000?


See his father interview what said it was Indian Army after told it Pakistani's Army 

He was awarded years later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

RPK said:


>



Even this statement doesn't say that strike was on Pakistani side of LOC. What a f*cking drama. 



foxbat said:


> No wonder Pakistan denies this. They still deny that Osama was killed in Pakistan



Check at least statement of your own military. It nowhere says that they crossed LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kasper95

Pakistani leaders have time and again brought NW ,since the stakes are too high there is no other option for Pakistan other than to deny,now I know where the predator drones will be deployed.


----------



## Shot-Caller

It is obvious this was for public consumption. They fired at LoC and recieved a response thats pretty much all that happened. If there was a 'surgical strike'. They need to prove it by video footage or pictures, otherwise its lies and another attempt to calm their people and give something to their media to shout about.


----------



## Devil Soul

BREAKING NEWS... 1st glimpse of the commandos who was leading surgical strikes...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#Indian forces cancelled Flag-lowering ceremony at #WaghaBorder after False claim of #SurgicalStrike across #LoC





Choti Choti Khushyaan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skywalker

SamantK said:


> Does not matter since Pakistan is fattu and will keep denying it, hum aate jate rahenge


Pakistan ok tumhaarie maan na janam nahien diya jo fattu Ho jaey.


----------



## Stealth

Gogo pan masala.... Shaan Achhar, Lux made in Pakistan found from sakhat walay terrorists..

oo haan.. Sir G kal Strikes fuckd up Indian Stock Exchange rather PAkistan ... From New York Times, Guardian to Washington Post ... not a single World international news agency reported or even copy/paste Indian sources and surgical strike news .... Modi as usual make his nation ***************


----------



## hussain0216

Areesh said:


> Even this statement doesn't say that strike was on Pakistani side of LOC. What a f*cking drama.
> 
> 
> 
> Check at least statement of your own military. It nowhere says that they crossed LOC.



Across the L.O.C has already turned into alongside the L.O.C

Even the statement that terrorists were waiting at 7 Locations to cross into india 

At a time of heightened tensions with both armies on high alert is comical beyond comparison

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Even official Indian military statement doesn't say that it *crossed *LOC. What a drama BC!!


----------



## cerberus

abrar khan said:


> India conducted surgical strikes last night along the LoC to safeguard our nation, the Defence Ministry said on Thursday. “Significant casualties have been caused to terrorists and those trying to shield them. We don’t have a plan to further conduct such strikes. India has spoken to Pakistan,” DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said.
> “… Now, based on very specific and credible information we received yesterday, that some terrorist teams had positioned themeselves at launch pads along the LoC with an aim to carry out infiltration and terrorist strikes in J&K and various other metros in our country. There were launch pads at the LoC where terrorists were present waiting to infiltrate the nation and attack areas in Kashmir and metros across the country,” the DGMO said. No Indian casualties occurred during the surgical strikes that were carried out last night by the Indian Army.


Lie have proved always against Pakistan side
65 to 99 its there probative

2 soilder's killed and 9 injured its official figure we know how ISPR work and reason for which it created

Do you accept them that non state actors killed in their border along their soilder's

Nawaz shareef calling Army Cheif

Or govt leaders and army general going berserk on TV channels if this a minor strike

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Lets wait for the befitting reply -


----------



## Baba Google

Lol





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1068660029898785







Viny said:


> I think we so many drone strikes that US has done, its like part and parcel of day, so they keep denying that there was any surgical strikes. They are used to mentality of denial.
> 
> One need to understand these is a press release by Defence ministry and FO, whole world will take a note of it. Its not some media company cooking up story.



Oye Hoye  Bachi bari tayt laeee howe tu apne dp tey oye  jung hon day zara, chak leni edki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Even indian military statment says that operation was* along side* LOC. And no where in the statement says that it *crossed *LOC.


----------



## M.SAAD

Liar Indians


----------



## Side-Winder

DG ISPR speaks to Media





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1297142076971308

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

SamantK said:


> Abe unki policy hai sab deny kartain hai. Kya karen sach nahi bol sakte, aadat se majboor.



Abay kam sai kam apni military ka statement hi parh lai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Isn't this the same Indian media that claimed Russia had called-off the war games ?

Same shitty masala media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Areesh said:


> Even this statement doesn't say that strike was on Pakistani side of LOC. What a f*cking drama.
> 
> 
> 
> Check at least statement of your own military. It nowhere says that they crossed LOC.



The DGMO statements does not say a surgical strike. Infact some part of their media reports stories of ramboesque operation whilst the other claims that they were transported with a helicopter on the Indian side of the LOC after which they cross either 3km or 500m ( again media bickers on this) into pakistan Kashmir and take down a launch pad. The DGMO also points to this form of the story. 


Last night for nearly 6 hours cross border firing happened in which we lost 2 soldiers and 9 injured. Although the DGMO says that they want deescalation ( as pointed out by his statement where they will be no continuation at all) such cross border firings where pakistan has lost 2 soldiers will result in more cross border firings which will result in a border conflict.


----------



## kasper95

Shot-Caller said:


> It is obvious this was for public consumption. They fired at LoC and recieved a response thats pretty much all that happened. If there was a 'surgical strike'. They need to prove it by video footage or pictures, otherwise its lies and another attempt to calm their people and give something to their media to shout about.


or we can say PA denying it otherwise they will be looking like weaklings . since India has claimed it they will come up with videos and photos.


----------



## Areesh

SamantK said:


> PC dekha hai, tere bolne se kya jhoot ho jayega



To teri military PC aur statement main alag alag baat kar rahi hai. 

Ab yeh to tu apni military sai pooch woh apni statement main alag alag baat kiyun kar rahi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

*India: A country with a history of lying*






Indian army has a long history of concocting tales of covert military operations.
(Web Desk) - India narrates the tales of executing covert military operations and then claims these self-concocted stories to be true; it has a long history of telling lies.

One such claim was made by India last year in Manipur’s district Chandel where it carried out a military operation against separatists. 18 Indian soldiers lost their lives as a result.

Instead of accepting the reality, India avowed to have conducted surgical strikes in Myanmar in the name of face-saving. Indian army claimed to have gunned down several militants along with destroying many camps.

However, the truth was unmasked when Myanmar rejected India’s claim of having conducted surgical strikes. Furthermore, Myanmar issued a warning to all its neighboring countries that it will not tolerate such an operation from any of its neighboring countries.

It is not new for India to fabricate such tales. This, in turn, counter-vindicates its claim of having conducted a surgical operation in Pakistan earlier today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shot-Caller

kasper95 said:


> or we can say PA denying it otherwise they will be looking like weaklings . since India has claimed it they will come up with videos and photos.


Like I said if they prove it then they did it, otherwise its nothing.


----------



## SamantK

Areesh said:


> To teri military PC aur statement main alag alag baat kar rahi hai.
> 
> Ab yeh to tu apni military sai pooch woh apni statement main alag alag baat kiyun kar rahi hai.


Screenshot is not statement bache, tu jaa beta doodh pe..


----------



## Areesh

saiyan0321 said:


> The DGMO statements does not say a surgical strike.



Ona serious note. This DGMO of India is a big drama. First he said that there were Pakistani markings on weapons of Uri attackers. It later turned out to be false. 

Now today he came with new drama. In PC he said that they did a cross border action. And then in official written statement he said it was along side LOC.

Kaisa DGMO hai yeh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarrar

We all know if any Indian aircraft enters Pakistan then same as Kargil would had happened, when Indian aircraft entered Pakistan they didn't go back.


----------



## cerberus

M.SAAD said:


> Liar Indians


At Kargil " vo to ji mujahedeen hain not our guys " 

World knows later how their lies busted later


----------



## Areesh

SamantK said:


> Screenshot is not statement bache, tu jaa beta doodh pe..



Screenshot bhi teri military k statement ka hai bharati dhakkan kisi aur ka nahi.

Ab tu ja aur moot kar soja. Chal shabash.



Trumpcard said:


> And jo abhi hua?



kuch karo to. Cross border firing ko surgical strike keh rahai ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skywalker

SamantK said:


> Screenshot is not statement bache, tu jaa beta doodh pe..


He will drink milk from the same cow while you can enjoy her piss, see the difference of level.


----------



## kempe

cerberus said:


> Common guys they will going kargil line we will except
> 
> They will know how ISPR work
> 
> Chalo Atleast they accepted 2 soilder'skilled and 9 injured officially
> 
> They will goes to same line like kargil " yeh to mujahedeen thei"


why would they accept terrorist camps were targeted?? It would mean there are terror camps are operating on their side...


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781425893293961216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

cerberus said:


> Common guys they will going kargil line we will except
> 
> They will know how ISPR work
> 
> Chalo Atleast they accepted 2 soilder'skilled and 9 injured officially
> 
> They will goes to same line like kargil " yeh to mujahedeen thei"



to save face. Run back to Kargil


----------



## _NOBODY_

@Viper0011. so your prediction turned out to be true after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

SamantK said:


> Lolz. Kyun pareshan ho raha hai itna bache. Doodh pe, ja.



Tu bhi moot kar soja. Shabash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## P@nThEr

kasper95 said:


> or we can say PA denying it otherwise they will be looking like weaklings . since India has claimed it they will come up with videos and photos.


Obviously they are denying..They have canceled the exercise near Wagah border..
If they show that they are aware about that surgical strike it would deweight their threats..


----------



## GurudevSingh

Pakistan was claiming that all is well in East Pakistan before actually losing it. 
Pakistan was claiming Kargil were mujahiddeens and not PA regulars. 
Pakistan is now claiming nothing happened

Lol why would they accept it. If they accept it, it will be tight slap on the face of those who live in the dream that Pakistan is last fort of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

PakSword said:


> So you will believe. But see, we don't make tall claims. It's just a face saving exercise from Modi government to show Modi's 56" breasts and .56" nipples to Indian public to stop them from asking for revenge.



A breast man, I see. Other than those sexual preferences, do you have anything interesting to contribute?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#Pakistan has destroyed three outposts of #India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

kempe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781428965290283009



Lol video shooting. And that too would not be made public.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

kempe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781425893293961216



     like Tomato catch up


----------



## !eon

Modi is selling a lot of pop corns these days. First attack on Pakistan, then no Russians forces coming to Pakistan, then blocking the water now surgical strikes. 
They need popcorns these days.


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781419318298890240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

GurudevSingh said:


> Pakistan was claiming that all is well in East Pakistan before actually losing it.
> Pakistan was claiming Kargil were mujahiddeens and not PA regulars.
> Pakistan is now claiming nothing happened
> 
> Lol why would they accept it. If they accept it, it will be tight slap on the face of those who live in the dream that Pakistan is last fort of Islam.



How are those 200 terrorists you killed in cross border raids last week?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

When cross border firing incidence can be called a surgical strike on Pakistan, just to satisfy the war mongers and help government get some prestige, it gives more credence to the fact that Uri attacks were staged, false flag operations to gain the sympathy in international community and to undermine and sabotage the Kashmir freedom struggle....Goebbels lies here, India is an expert in these lies. 

*"If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.”

-Joseph Goebbels*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MM_Haider

India today be like "2 Down 16 to go" ... if you want to keep it this way let's be it .. if it is war for 1000 years ... perfectly fine ... remember Pakistan will respond at the time and place of its choosing to avenge the blood of its soldiers .. make no mistake Pakistan is not Nepal Bhutan or Bangladesh ..!!!


----------



## sparten

Oh for fucks sake, do you think if they had video proof they would not have uploaded it on Youtube, DailyMotion, Vimeo etc 30 second later?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Areesh said:


> Lol video shooting. And that too would not be made public.



They cant make a non existent video public can they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

Areesh said:


> Tu bhi moot kar soja. Shabash.



moot kar ya moot pee kar? he must be confused now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*ANIVerified account*‏@ANI_news
We have seen our DGMO briefing, saw the Pakistani reaction, besides that we have no official information: Sitaram Yechury, CPI


----------



## SamantK

sparten said:


> Oh for fucks sake, do you think if they had video proof they would not have uploaded it on Youtube, DailyMotion, Vimeo etc 30 second later?


No, cause Pakistan denies and we are fine with Pakistan remaining in denial. Brains, not lacking in our case


----------



## Skywalker

Ok 


SamantK said:


> Haan Pakistan ka level duniya janti hai.. You don't have to stress and embarrass yourself.


Ok piss drinker.


----------



## GurudevSingh

MM_Haider said:


> India today be like "2 Down 16 to go" ... if you want to keep it this way let's be it .. if it is war for 1000 years ... perfectly fine ... remember Pakistan will respond at the time and place of its choosing to avenge the blood of its soldiers .. make no mistake Pakistan is not Nepal Bhutan or Bangladesh ..!!!


Indeed it is not. 
No one has surrendered 90k of its soldiers.
No one of these have faced 4 defeats and have pitched it as wins for local population.


Lol at least come up with an original line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Unofficial sources inside Pak military have claimed that during the firing exchange 3 Indian posts were heavily damaged. Number casualities is not confirmed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## .

Cross border firing which kills our soldiers is an ACT OF WAR AND ACT OF TERRORISM!
India is a terorrist state.


----------



## kasper95

Areesh said:


> Lol video shooting. And that too would not be made public.


they will be released in a week ,UAV too was monitoring the movement of our forces,you will see those recordings too.


----------



## Laozi

Pluralist said:


> *"If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.”
> 
> -Joseph Goebbels*



It applies to all Nations

Pakistan State Included

Think about it


----------



## hussain0216

GurudevSingh said:


> Pakistan cannot accept if the strike happened. If they accept they will have to do lot of face saving viz a viz their claim of almighty army, secondly they will have to accept the terrorist camps.
> 
> This totally goes against the narrative. Let Pakistanis be happy living in the pipe dream that nothing is going on. All is good and happy in God's little Pakistan while India should continue to push for its objectives and international isolation of Pakistan.



We have accepted india has carried out artillery strikes against iur post killing 2 soldiers to which we will try killing more indian soldiers 

But even your brain will tell you that at a time of heightened tensions with thousands of soldiers keeping vigil at LOC launching multiple raids 3 km into Kashmir against 8 to 20 different camps is beyond the scope of believable propaganda


----------



## Burhan Wani

Thunder Bolt said:


> #Pakistan has destroyed three outposts of #India


It is the worst situation ever.
One side is claiming surgical strike and other side claims retaliation.


----------



## SilentAssassin

Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!


Salute to your IQ level dawgs. Read again what i said. Or you need spetacles for that .


----------



## GurudevSingh

hussain0216 said:


> How are those 200 terrorists you killed in cross border raids last week?


Not going by fanboy claims, let me ask you few questions. 

For a second lets say it did happen. Do you think it would be advisable for Pak army to accept it from the viewpoint of local morale and media trials.


----------



## MM_Haider

GurudevSingh said:


> Indeed it is not.
> No one has surrendered 90k of its soldiers.
> No one of these have faced 4 defeats and have pitched it as wins for local population.
> 
> 
> Lol at least come up with an original line.



Four defeats? Stop watching Arnab Gosawami right NOW and thank me later ..


----------



## Winchester

One thing we can deduce from what is otherwise a very funny drama is the blood lust the common hindu nationalist has for Pakistan.
Essentially our neighbor is a caged _mast hati...._this is a long term generational threat and needs to be dealt accordingly !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

*Kashmir attack: India 'launches strikes against militants'*







India's army says it has carried out "surgical strikes" against suspected militants along the de-facto border with Pakistan in Kashmir.

The operation was aimed at preventing a series of attacks being planned by Pakistan-based militants, a senior army official told reporters.

The army said "significant casualties has been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them".

Pakistan has denied any strikes were carried out by India across the border.

"The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists' bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by India to create false effects," the Pakistani military said in a statement.

Pakistan confirmed that two of its soldiers had been killed in an exchange of fire along the Line of Control that divides the disputed region. It said the Indian firing had been "unprovoked".

Tensions have been high since a militant attack on an Indian army base in Kashmir left 18 soldiers dead earlier this month. India blamed the attack on Pakistan, which denied the claim.

*'Evil design'*
India's military gave few details of the operation it says it carried out overnight.

At a joint press briefing by the army and the foreign ministry, officials said the "motive of the operation was to hit out at terrorists who were planning to infiltrate into our territory".

India's Director General of Military Operations, Lt Gen Ranbir Singh, also blamed Pakistan for "being unable to control terror activities in territories under its control".

The "surgical strikes" on alleged "terror launch pads" alongside the de-facto border had caused "significant damage to terrorists".

But there was no mention of where the strikes took place or any casualties.






Pakistani army officials said the fighting started in the early hours of the morning and continued for about six hours.

The country's Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif, criticised the "unprovoked and naked aggression of Indian forces" and said his military was capable of thwarting "any evil design to undermine the sovereignty of Pakistan".

The 18 September attack on the base at Uri in Indian-administered Kashmir was the deadliest of its kind for years.

Islamabad says India's stance is a "blatant attempt" to deflect attention from human rights abuses in the region.

More than 80 people, nearly all anti-government protesters, have died in more than two months of violence against Indian rule.

Both India and Pakistan claim Muslim-majority Kashmir in its entirety but control only parts of it.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-37504308


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

SamantK said:


> No, cause Pakistan denies and we are fine with Pakistan remaining in denial. Brains, not lacking in our case


But our news channels are showing the video proof of three Indian posts completely destroyed lol. And india can't show the video of surgical strikes #epic_fail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Side-Winder said:


> Unofficial sources inside Pak military have claimed that during the firing exchange 3 Indian posts were heavily damaged. Number casualities is not confirmed yet.
> 
> View attachment 338993
> View attachment 338994



Cant confirm number of casualties in a cross border firing unless the Indiana do or we ourselves look at the bodies or the person dying which will mean something else as that seldom happens in a cross border firing conflict. One can at best guess the number of casualties with the amount of of destruction caused but nothing concrete.


----------



## Sharpshooter12

foxbat said:


> This denial reminds me of news from Pakistan radio claiming that Pakistan forces are winning on all fronts in 1971, upto 2 days before the Pakistani surrender in Dhaka


And this news of Surgical strike reminds me of the Indian media reports about Russians cancelling their exercises with us.


----------



## hussain0216

kasper95 said:


> they will be released in a week ,UAV too was monitoring the movement of our forces,you will see those recordings too.



Released in a week after you filmed it in a studio?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

http://www.firstpost.com/india/paki...ed-aggression-by-india-along-loc-3026096.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

sparten said:


> Oh for fucks sake, do you think if they had video proof they would not have uploaded it on Youtube, DailyMotion, Vimeo etc 30 second later?



Bollywood is still working on it and won't be a surprise if we see a fiction laden action filled drama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> But our news channels are showing the video proof of three Indian posts completely destroyed lol. And india can't show the video of surgical strikes #epic_fail


Pakistan can show they are winning war but reality is different. As has happened time and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*This is the Ultimate quote for Indians and can't get any better than this, truer and believable than this....how so much true and they, the Indian Brahmins, the ruling class, the Indian government is doing exactly this to the Indian people, the poor gullible masses.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## .

Winchester said:


> One thing we can deduce from what is otherwise a very funny drama is the blood lust the common hindu nationalist has for Pakistan.


Mr Winchester Abit late to realize that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781432476950466560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

GurudevSingh said:


> Pakistan was claiming that all is well in East Pakistan before actually losing it.
> Pakistan was claiming Kargil were mujahiddeens and not PA regulars.
> Pakistan is now claiming nothing happened
> 
> Lol why would they accept it. If they accept it, it will be tight slap on the face of those who live in the dream that Pakistan is last fort of Islam.


Meanwhile innocent Indians paints Pakistani flag on their own wrecks to dream what it could be like....the so innocent Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MM_Haider

SamantK said:


> Of course none of those countries export terrorism. That is Pakistan's only credible export and we sure want to put a spotlight on it.



Call it export or import... bottom line is that you will soon get a chance to put spotlight on it at the time of PA choosing .. modi wants it this way .. let's be it ..


----------



## hussain0216

GurudevSingh said:


> Not going by fanboy claims, let me ask you few questions.
> 
> For a second lets say it did happen. Do you think it would be advisable for Pak army to accept it from the viewpoint of local morale and media trials.



You mean lets for a moment say that indian SF went across heavily guarded LOC, 3km deep to attack multiple terrorist camps at a time of heightened tensions 

Rather then they started artillery fire, killing soldiers and Pakistan responded


----------



## Thunder Bolt

http://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/09/exclusive-pictures-of-indian-army-posts-destroyed-by-pakistan/


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

My friends in army said yesterday Indian *** was handled to them by Pakistan Army now they are trying to save their face in front of Bollywood fan Indian public haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LOGICAL BOSSS

khakhi_chaddi said:


> So as I said shelling on LOC started after UNGA finished. Now Pakistan Army posts near LOC will be destroyed as punishment.


Target is not Pak Army Post but terrorist Launch Pads, where Terrorists assemble to infiltrate into Kashmir, blown into ashes including its Security guards (Army)


----------



## kasper95

hussain0216 said:


> Released in a week after you filmed it in a studio?


denial and conspiracy theories already,be calm till the video is out.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

SamantK said:


> Pakistan can show they are winning war but reality is different. As has happened time and again.


Ok cool but what about the post destroyed. Don't you think indian soldiers would be inside them. Or was it abandoned?


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

*Okay, it just came in now! Footage of Pakistan Army's bombing over Indian outposts
*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791179154251885





**Updated*

Bombing video revealed!





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791158324253968




*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791137680922699





Sources are also claiming that 21 Indian soldiers have been killed in this crossfire. Pictures of destroyed Indian posts can be clearly seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
38


----------



## hussain0216

kasper95 said:


> denial and conspiracy theories already,be calm till the video is out.



Is saif ali khan and katrina kaif on video too?

What's the release date?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## .

I think India has Infact done surgical strikes,Its an act of war but its maturity on part of Pakistan army and our Government to stop escalating the situation  
Millions are at stake ,Don't see Indians to do any moral decision they're blind from heart soul and mind


----------



## S.Y.A

Would be great if Pakistan does repeat of SSG strike, when they killed and cut off the head of IA soldier and even brought it back to Pakistan, remember that please indians, isko kehtay hain ghuss kar marna, phir say aisa krna chahiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New Resolve

The issue here is that the indians are desperate to save face after successive own goals by the Modi regime, 
They know they cant really do much so old fashioned reliance on gimmickry and it doesn't take much for the bollywood nation to buy into that gimmickry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

BondedByBlood said:


> I think India has Infact done surgical strikes,Its an act of war but its maturity on part of Pakistan army and our Government to stop escalating the situation
> Millions are at stake ,Don't see Indians to do any moral decision they're blind from heart soul and mind

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GurudevSingh

hussain0216 said:


> You mean lets for a moment say that indian SF went across heavily guarded LOC, 3km deep to attack multiple terrorist camps at a time of heightened tensions
> 
> Rather then they started artillery fire, killing soldiers and Pakistan responded


No Positions where the operation took place has been officially revealed. 

I am saying lets assume for a second it did happen. Do you think it will be advisable for Pak army to accept it while afghan and iran border is also being heated up. Once the army accepts that such operation took place, it will put on the pressure on Pak army to respond, which lags in conventional means to thrust into India. 

Although my sources claim otherwise but you can pretend.
So the idea is Pakistan can assume that nothing happened, and everyone can be happy about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

And i am still trying to figure out what the **** is a terrorist launch pad? If they had conducted operation on Hafiz saeed in Lahore then i can understand this terminology but this is seriously messed up properganda by indians lol


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#Pakistan's High Commissioner in #India Abdul Basit receives threating call to leave #India


----------



## Burhan Wani

kasper95 said:


> denial and conspiracy theories already,be calm till the video is out.


When you will release it?


----------



## Winchester

Spring Onion said:


> Bollywood is still working on it and won't be a surprise if we see a fiction laden action filled drama


 
Yes and they will get the 15 or so fair guys they can find in Mumbai to act as Indian soldiers while Pakistani soldiers will be played by your average Indian.






BondedByBlood said:


> Mr Winchester Abit late to realize that


 
Lets be fair this phenomenon is something new....maybe one of the older Pakistani members can give a better view.
But something about this new _hindu _generation is off.


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kasper95 said:


> so on one hand Pakistan was denying the peaks where not occupied by its men,but keeps accepting the dead bodies of its soldiers ,use you logic bro,I mean brain's.



None of that matters boy. 

What matters is that india has been caught pants down several times ...


----------



## Erhabi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Indian Surgical Strike

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Windjammer

*
RAWALPINDI: Forcefully retaliating Indian gunfire attack across Line of Control (LoC) that left two Pakistani soldiers martyred early this morning, Pakistan’s armed forces pounded three vital security posts of India’s border forces on Thursday.*

Pakistan’s security forces cut main supply route of the Indian forces at the LoC.

There are unconfirmed reports that India suffered heavy loss of lives in the retaliation by Pakistan.

Earlier, in its response to India’s claim of having carried out surgical strikes, ISPR issued a statement strongly categorically denying and refuting the claim, calling it cross border fire exchange instead.

“There has been no surgical strike by India, instead there had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is an existential phenomenon, ISPR issued a statement. “As per rules of engagement, the same was strongly and befittingly responded by Pakistani troops.”

“The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects. This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by rebranding cross border fire as surgical strike is a fabrication of truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded,” the statement clarified.

Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on loC in Bhimber and Lipa sectors. Exchange of fire which started at 0230 hrs after midnight continued till 0800 hrs.

Two Pakistani soldiers embraced shahadat in the exchange of gunfire. –SAMAA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

S.Y.A said:


> Would be great if Pakistan does repeat of SSG strike, when they killed and cut off the head of IA soldier and even brought it back to Pakistan, remember that please indians, isko kehtay hain ghuss kar marna, phir say aisa krna chahiye.



There was an ambush as well. Was this 2002 conflict. I think. The thing is we have destroyed three of their posts now and maybe things are going to steadily escalate into a border conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

S.Y.A said:


> Would be great if Pakistan does repeat of SSG strike, when they killed and cut off the head of IA soldier and even brought it back to Pakistan, remember that please indians, isko kehtay hain ghuss kar marna, phir say aisa krna chahiye.


When it had happened previously? Why we are still waiting for. We should get revenge of our two soldiers died today.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781433131471605760


----------



## T-72M1

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> But our news channels are showing...




and this is exactly the problem on both sides for now, we are in a media war. 

hopefully by evening or within a day or so the Indian Army will make some details of the alleged raid official, or they'll deny it and confirm that it was just arty strikes. They don't play media games in the army here. 

for now it sure looks like something much bigger than just cross border shelling has taken place, but we all need to wait a little bit for the dust to settle.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781429328571760640


----------



## T-72M1

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781433131471605760


cant tell anything there, what a joke.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

SamantK said:


> My friend in Army says that there were so many casualties from the attack that Pakistani were seen burying them on the spot.


Is your friend happens to be the dgmo of Indian army lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RuheTag

Why Pakistan accept new Indian strategies? 

India has conducted surgical operations inside Pakistan using AK-47s from its border and immediately also did a surgical press conference. This is a new strategy developed by Indian military strategists guided by Modi ji after decades of research.

If Pakistan cant do the same, it should shut up and let India rejoice the moment of historic victory. Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Jonah Arthur said:


> When it had happened previously? Why we are still waiting for. We should get revenge of our two soldiers died today.



Patience. We have destroyed three posts. We will strike for them as well. You know I wasn't around here when last border conflict happened so this will be interesting covering from PDF. Anyway we will retaliate as well. Already three posts are gone.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Indian restaurant offers discount on all orders in 'celebration' of 'surgical strikes' on Pakistan*
Published: September 29, 2016
2SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL
A restaurant in India is offering a special discount on all orders “in light of the surgical strikes” along the Line of Control.

In a text message, the restaurant called Burger Singh, revealed it was offering 20% off to all its customers with the discount code “fpak20,” after India claimed it carried out “surgical strikes” along the Line of Control on Thursday, killing two Pakistani Army soldiers.

*Pakistan denies India’s claim of surgical strikes along LoC*

“In light of the surgical strike by India defence forces on terrorist camps(Azad Kashmir)”. We offer 20% off on all orders on www.burgersinghonline.com CouponCode: fpak20,” the text reads.





PHOTO: SCREEN GRAB BURGER SINGH





PHOTO: FACEBOOK





PHOTO: FACEBOOK

India on Thursday said it carried out surgical strikes along the LoC. However, Pakistan Army denied the claims.

*India, Pakistan could skid into nuclear war, top expert warns*

“There has been no surgical strike by India, instead there had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India,” ISPR said in a statement. “As per rules of engagement same was strongly and befittingly responded by Pakistani troops. The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists’ bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects.”

“This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by rebranding cross border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth,” it added.

In a statement from his office, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif “strongly condemned the unprovoked and naked aggression of Indian forces”.

The strikes come after the Indian government accused Pakistan-based militants of launching a deadly assault on an army base in Kashmir earlier this month that killed 18 soldiers. India has also been on a diplomatic drive to isolate its arch rival and fellow nuclear power since the raid on September 18, the worst such attack in more than a decade.


----------



## .

Winchester said:


> Lets be fair this phenomenon is something new....maybe one of the older Pakistani members can give a better view.
> But something about this new _hindu _generation is off.


Well New or old Hindu Generation they always blame Pakistan and use it as a moral Justification for Indian Unity.#Rip Human logic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Jonah Arthur said:


> When it had happened previously? Why we are still waiting for. We should get revenge of our two soldiers died today.


 
Yup SSG are ruthless these days especially after fighting the likes of Chechens/Uzbeks.

Feel sorry for the 4 Indian soldiers who are going to lose their heads.


----------



## kasper95

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> None of that matters boy.
> 
> What matters is that india has been caught pants down several times ...


they are saying,they are going to release the video along with the UAV recording of special forces movement in Other side of our border.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781422046630805504


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Okay, looks like India carried out a surgical strike but on their own checkposts.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mrc

T-72M1 said:


> cant tell anything there, what a joke.




More pics soon according to media


----------



## P@nThEr

lol
It's kind of arse saving propaganda..
Where in the video 21 soldiers are mentioned??
All are shouting chooukia choukia by an annoying lady voice..
Destroying bunkers has been happening from both sides since decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## maximuswarrior

That's it. Our lions making sure the enemy feels the pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mentee

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791137680922699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources are also claiming that 21 Indian soldiers have been killed in this crossfire. Pictures of destroyed Indian posts can be clearly seen.


But its not in the bollywood script, I mean, how could you  You were not supposed to play call of duty.
"Possible chu**** reaction from a sanghi, probably watching Blackhawk down"

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## maximuswarrior

P@nThEr said:


> lol
> It's kind of arse saving propaganda..
> Where in the video 21 soldiers are mentioned??
> All are shouting chooukia choukia by an annoying lady voice..



LOL Says a guy who stood by during Mumbai. We provide proof. You only talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

P@nThEr said:


> lol
> It's kind of arse saving propaganda..
> Where in the video 21 soldiers are mentioned??
> All are shouting chooukia choukia by an annoying lady voice..



I have mentioned soruces are claiming, the accurate number of Indian casualties is not confirmed yet.


----------



## boxer_B

Something big has happened for sure, its not just a normal exchange of fire. I am from Delhi and air force is active. This has never been seen before except Republic or Independence day. Couple that with US NSA call in morning to Ajit Doval and BSF on high alert on IB. Some villages have been evacuated too and schools closed. I bet it was not a normal ceasefire violation or shelling.


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PatriotLover

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781422046630805504



India did not cross LOC. No guts.


----------



## mshan44

No intl media gave importace to indian dgmo claim of surgical strike look at cnn headline lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*What is a 'surgical strike'?*
ATIKA REHMAN — UPDATED LESS THAN A MINUTE AGO
WHATSAPP
 1 COMMENT
 PRINT
The latest episode in already simmering Pakistan-India relations is a so-called “surgical strike” – an Indian claim made soon after two Pakistani soldiers were killed at the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir as reported Thursday.

With the Pakistani military rejecting that the episode was a result of a "surgical strike", the media in both countries is now hotly debating the terminology.

_Read: India fires across LoC, two Pakistani soldiers killed_

*DG ISPR Asim Bajwa*
Lt Gen Bajwa, Director General of the Pakistani military’s media wing told Dawn.com that the notion of the deaths being a result of a surgical strike is a false propagation by India.

“How is it possible that the target of a ‘surgical strike’ is not aware that it is taking place?”

"This was an episode of cross LoC fire that they [India] have been doing. Small arms and mortars were used in the fire, similar to what has been used before."

He added that India has been chanting the “surgical strike” mantra just for the consumption of her citizens.

*Retired Air Marshal Shahzad Chaudhry*
Retired Air Marshal Shahzad Chaudhry explained the terminology in a phone interview.

“A surgical strike is one that comes as a surprise and is conducted with surgical efficiency. It happens when an entity does the job and comes out. It is not messy. There is no collateral damage,” said Mr Chaudhry.

“On another level, sometimes what happens is that there is knowledge of the strike but an inability to respond.”

Referring to the incident today, Mr Chaudhry said, “What India has done today is an LoC violation. Not a surgical strike.”

He also dismissed India’s claim that it struck at “terrorist teams had positioned themselves on launchpads along the LoC”.

“In a circumstance when there is so much of tension on the border between India and Pakistan, only a fool would believe that a terrorist would actually infiltrate. Both armies are on high alert, so this is absurd.”

*Security analyst Hasan Askari*
Hasan Askari explains that the term "surgical strike" is usually used to describe military action involving air strikes.

"This was a ground offensive, not a surgical strike. The Indian military initiated cross-fire from their territory," said Mr Askari.

"It is not possible that they entered Pakistani territory because it is all fenced. Entering Pakistani territory would require that they break that fencing. It is likely that they fired from the LoC"

Mr Askari also maintained that Thursday's development mimicked the pattern of earlier cross-border firing. "The LoC violations that occurred in the past happened on exactly this pattern – what have they done today that is different?

*The Indian perspective*
The _Times of India_, however, uses the following terminology:

“For starters, it is not a war or a call for it. Surgical strikes are military operations undertaken by forces across the world to move on the offensive, hit enemy targets and installations, and return to primary positions - all with lightening speed and with the added precaution of suffering limited casualty.”

While the Pakistani military has rejected claims of such a strike and responded with firing, both the Indian military and media persist in reporting it as “surgical” action.

“Some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launchpads along the Line of Control,” Lieutenant Ranbir Singh, the director-general of Indian military operations, said.

“The Indian army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads."

The firing from India and resultant casualties of Pakistani soldiers appear to resemble the frequent skirmishes that occur on the LoC between the two nuclear-armed rivals. Analysts in Pakistan feel India is using the term "surgical strike" to pander to Indian citizens who have been demanding action in the wake of the attack on India's military base in Uri, which resulted in the death of two soldiers.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Winchester said:


> Yup SSG are ruthless these days especially after fighting the likes of Chechens/Uzbeks.
> 
> Feel sorry for the 4 Indian soldiers who are going to lose their heads.


We cannot bear international pressure after that.


----------



## New Resolve

Looks like Indians have bore the brunt of another own goal. Looking at the photos of their posts, they might not admit it but their casualties would be quite high.


----------



## P@nThEr

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL Says a guy who stood by during Mumbai.


Answer my question.Stop giving your manly reply!
If really that had happened then do you really think NDTV,India today will take rest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Lolz at Pakistanis. Dgmo never said that they were paradropped..


----------



## Mrc

Lies to satisfy own public... total bullshiit...

I am surprised that indian army is playing into it...

Same.way they have defeated ghuris ghaznwis mughals british afghans and chinese and pakistan....this is their whole history...lie


----------



## Winchester

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 339003

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

P@nThEr said:


> lol
> It's kind of arse saving propaganda..
> Where in the video 21 soldiers are mentioned??
> All are shouting chooukia choukia by an annoying lady voice..
> Destroying bunkers has been happening from both sides since decades.


Despite of the pathetic Indian chest thumping without any evidence, we just showed the world how the job is done  sir g kal sir g parso sir g rehny he do

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Burhan Wani

saiyan0321 said:


> Patience. We have destroyed three posts. We will strike for them as well. You know I wasn't around here when last border conflict happened so this will be interesting covering from PDF. Anyway we will retaliate as well. Already three posts are gone.


Indians are celebrating deaths of our soldiers like they won a full fledged battle. We want strong reply to turn down their celebration.


----------



## Hyde

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> View attachment 339002
> 
> 
> Okay, looks like India carried out a surgical strike but on their checkposts.


When Modi was standing in election, we all filled thousands of pages on PDF foreseeing the imminent war. This terrorist is bood thirsty, be it Gujarat, Kashmir and now leading to imminent war against Pakistan unless of course their military establishment is sane enough to prevent him from madness.

The only thing common in his action is he has always been anti-Muslims and dreams like crushing them in his fantasies.

May Allah protect us all from the war as it will only lead to devastation of both nations and will pull us back another 50 years or so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

A superpower wannabe has to resort to branding cross border firing as "surgical attacks" Utter madness. India needs to study how surgical strikes are done by its Israeli friends before making these sorts of outlandish and self-humiliating claims.


----------



## New Resolve

Yup, like we suspected another own goal by the own goal specialists.


----------



## saiyan0321

New Resolve said:


> Looks like Indians have bore the brunt of another own goal. Looking at the photos of their posts, they might not admit it but their casualties would be quite high.



That's the thing about cross border firing. You can't ascertain casualties on the opposition. Considering how prepared and alert India was there is a good chance those posts were very well manned which would put casualties and injuries. The rest is on Indian statement on how much casualties. Its a guess work.


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 339003


When did India say that it did not violate Pakistani airspace.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

This is the Ultimate quote for Indians and can't get any better than this, truer and believable than this....how so much true and they, the Indian Brahmins, the ruling class, the Indian government is doing exactly this to the Indian people, the poor gullible masses.....


----------



## P@nThEr

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> I have mentioned soruces are claiming, the accurate number of Indian casualties is not confirmed yet.


You can't confirm the accurate number.But can fantasize.
That's why Nawaz called up emergency cabinet meeting..
What's so emergency if several such cases had happened before & 21 so called Indian soldiers were killed.You people should celebrate.
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Ttp also fires mortar across border...

Shupa pawa is as powerfull as a terrorist group

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

khakhi_chaddi said:


> When did India say that it did not violate Pakistani airspace.



Actually your very DGMO. He no where mentioned crossing into Pak territory go watch out the presser again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

SamantK said:


> Lolz at Pakistanis. Dgmo never said that they were paradropped..



Might wanna lolz at your social media public as well who believe and have been posting that they were paradropped with an Indian chopper going over the loc. In fact I sincerely believe that we might Pakistanis here might have followed the DGMO statement more closely than Indians. Baqi you guys.


----------



## Devil Soul

*This seems to be a ‘real’surgical strike now –in quite a Bollywood style

Follow

i m HINDU @coachsirrules
video has been shot of #SurgicalStrike by drones

12:46 PM - 29 Sep 2016
*


----------



## Stealth

*Question to Indian DGMO ... how IA entered into Pakistan airspace to conduct surgical strikes because till yesterday from Oxford Dictionary to entire world "Surgical Strikes meaning is completely different from what India explain today" 

So how DGMO sahab your forces entered to other country airspace ? by Alienship ? how

Hint: CNN, BBC, Guardian, New York Times, Washington Post all well known international news agency not even post Surgical Strikes BS drama except LOC Violation News.... Mr DGMO, you can fool your nation public but not the world!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

P@nThEr said:


> You can't confirm the accurate number.But can fantasize.
> That's why Nawaz called up emergency cabinet meeting..
> What's so emergency if several such cases had happened before & 21 so called Indian soldiers were killed.You people should celebrate.
> Lol




All the terrorists were killed in URI but your prime minister called on an emergency meeting too, you should have celeberated? Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cocomo

The shamelessness of self aggrandizing Indians is astounding. The whole nation is lying to feed their little egos. Their media is now quoting "sources" from the military on how the "surgical strike" happened, the collective delusion they are living is something like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## New Resolve

Oh boy so the indians have lost more troops then in the Uri False Flagger, becharay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New Resolve

nightRider said:


> The shamelessness of self aggrandizing Indians is astounding. The whole nation is lying to feed their little egos. Their media is now quoting "sources" from the military on how the "surgical strike" happened, the collective delusion they are living is something like this.



This video is so hilarious, gets me everytime. Just hits that Inferiority Complex Nail on the head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamantK

saiyan0321 said:


> Might wanna lolz at your social media public as well who believe and have been posting that they were paradropped with an Indian chopper going over the loc. In fact I sincerely believe that we might Pakistanis here might have followed the DGMO statement more closely than Indians. Baqi you guys.


Yeah our media is quoting sources and many know how credible they are.


----------



## saiyan0321

Jonah Arthur said:


> Indians are celebrating deaths of our soldiers like they won a full fledged battle. We want strong reply to turn down their celebration.



They are celebrating bcz they are frustrated. They have made a cross border firing incident into a osamaesque surgical strike.

Considering how things are escalating, there will only be replies. 

Don't worry. Have faith in the army. We will avenge the two martyred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## sims1729

BBC reporting it now

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

Aether said:


> When Modu was standing in election, we all filled thousands of pages on PDF foreseeing the imminent war. This terrorist is bood thirsty, be it Gujarat, Kashmir and now leading to imminent war against Pakistan unless of course their military establishment is sane enough to prevent him from madness.
> 
> The only thing common in his action is he has always been anti-Muslims and dreams like crushing them in his fantasies.
> 
> May Allah protect us all from the war as it will only lead to devastation of both nations and will pull us back another 50 years or so



This war will be one of narratives in which the Hindu-nationalists in tandem with its media create hysteria and manufacture fictional victories since the space for conventional war is prohibitive. High time your country and countrymen act responsibly and censor Indian trolls that flood your forums with the aim of drowning your narratives. As long as you give them space and microphones, the more you damage your own selves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

A restaurant in India is offering a special discount on all orders “in light of the surgical strikes” along the Line of Control.

In a text message, the restaurant called Burger Singh, revealed it was offering 20% off to all its customers with the discount code “fpak20,” after India claimed it carried out “surgical strikes” along the Line of Control on Thursday, killing two Pakistani Army soldiers.

“In light of the surgical strike by India defence forces on terrorist camps(Azad Kashmir)”. We offer 20% off on all orders on www.burgersinghonline.com CouponCode: fpak20,” the text reads.






http://tribune.com.pk/story/1190779...orders-celebration-surgical-strikes-pakistan/

Well, this is hilarious


----------



## P@nThEr

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> All the terrorists were killed in URI but your prime minister called on an emergency meeting too, you should have celeberated? Lol.


Both are different perspective..URI happened in Indian Kashmir,Indian land..


----------



## M.SAAD

Good.. Fire not only on the LOC but also on International Border.. 

Make India Pay..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKD

Lol Pakistani propaganda at its best...face saving after surgical strike

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## .

Aether said:


> When Modu was standing in election, we all filled thousands of pages on PDF foreseeing the imminent war. This terrorist is bood thirsty, be it Gujarat, Kashmir and now leading to imminent war against Pakistan unless of course their military establishment is sane enough to prevent him from madness.
> 
> The only thing common in his action is he has always been anti-Muslims and dreams like crushing them in his fantasies.
> 
> May Allah protect us all from the war as it will only lead to devastation of both nations and will pull us back another 50 years or so


Dear sir then history will not forgive Modi,Entire Generations will curse them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

And most interesting part wud be that they wud even make a Bollywood movie starring Rajinikanth and Sunny Deol as playing havoc across LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

T-72M1 said:


> and this is exactly the problem on both sides for now, we are in a media war.
> 
> hopefully by evening or within a day or so the Indian Army will make some details of the alleged raid official, or they'll deny it and confirm that it was just arty strikes. They don't play media games in the army here.
> 
> for now it sure looks like something much bigger than just cross border shelling has taken place, but we all need to wait a little bit for the dust to settle.


I can tell you one thing for sure . And i am not even bragging. But Pakistani Military Establishment completely agree on fact in case of any surgical strike Pakistan will respond aggressively. And you guys need to know we have the capability to do so . First targets will be Indian FOB in Kashmir and international border. And it can be done via ballistic missiles or artillery fire. But nothing has happened since yesterday other then cross border firing. If indian government wants to save it's face using this attack then best of luck. And i am suprized by the level of properganda Indian media is doing. That PM of Pakistan condemned the Indian surgical strikes. But instead he clearly condemned Indian cross border firing lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abrar khan

This monkey "Modi' is a lier and Indians believe him, whole indian media news = a joke. Indian media as usual making Bollywood stories. 
Long live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Watch and weep Indians, not sure about the surgical strikes but some surgery must have been done on those inside these posts....as you would say......Maja ahgya.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## maximuswarrior

Are we allowed to order beef?


----------



## Devil Soul

sims1729 said:


> BBC reporting it now
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308


and they are quoting the press conference ..


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

AKD said:


> Lol Pakistani propaganda at its best...face saving after surgical strike



Lol, I must admit your catapult technology that made you capable of throwing soldiers into Pakistani territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## P@nThEr

AKD said:


> Lol Pakistani propaganda at its best...face saving after surgical strike


That's not even their govt source that is saying but Dunia news(As OP mentioned in title but Dunia even hasn't mentioned such)..Most reliable media in the world..LMAO
Now see Pakistanis has started celebrating already..
NO international has even mentioned about Indian causality..
Everything is handled by Darinder Mooodi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*Indian people wanted a surgical strike and they have been provided with this DRAMA, a la Bollywood style, Phantom film kind of eyewash....so what is the big deal. *


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781439957302845441


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

NirmalKrish said:


> Hit the nail on the head, you simply cant take this forum and the Pakistani's seriously can you?


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Windjammer said:


> Watch and weep Indians, not sure about the surgical strikes but some surgery must have been done on those inside these posts....as you would say......Maja ahgya.


Lol Sir nailed it . Now Indians will weep and tell that they still conducted surgical strikes haha


----------



## Areesh

kasper95 said:


> they will be released in a week ,UAV too was monitoring the movement of our forces,you will see those recordings too.



Lol we are waiting for it. Do share it. It would be fun debunking any doctored video .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## malikmohsin

"*Indian claim of 'surgical strikes'* THIS IS JOKE OF THE YEAR


----------



## abrar khan

For India firing on LOC= surgical strike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vinay

maximuswarrior said:


> Are we allowed to order beef?


 You can order pork chops


----------



## Mentee

maximuswarrior said:


> Are we allowed to order beef?


@Indians ? You got a customer here


----------



## idune

Pluralist said:


> *Indian people wanted a surgical strike and they have been provided with this DRAMA, a la Bollywood style, Phantom film kind of eyewash....so what is the big deal. *




best described the indian propaganda for its chest thumping mass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

sims1729 said:


> BBC reporting it now
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308



They are quoting *India *and its media.

Check the surgical strike in inverted commas. Even BBC is in doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.SAAD

Liar Liar Pants on Fire 


You can only do surgical strikes in your dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New Resolve

Bottom line is ceasefire on LOC Is over, indian gimmickry on Sir G Kal strikes notwithstanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

The Simple fact is that Pakistan Army will never admit to the surgical strikes as it reflects bad on them

the Pakistanis can make 1000 memes if it helps them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

vinay said:


> You can order pork chops



LOL Get some burnol biatch.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> Watch and weep Indians, not sure about the surgical strikes but some surgery must have been done on those inside these posts....as you would say......Maja ahgya.



Wonder how many Indian casualties happened in this post .. Has been decimated..


----------



## Joe Shearer

abrar khan said:


> This monkey "Modi' is a lier and Indians believe him, whole indian media news = a joke. Indian media as usual making Bollywood stories.
> Long live Pakistan



It isn't polite to call somebody else's prime minister a monkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Indian Army is said to have video proof of the surgical strike carried out on Pak soil. Also drones recorded footage. Govt mulling making images public.

Indian army targeted 6 camps in Bhimber ,Lipa ,Hotspring and kel sectors .

Operation lasted for more than 4 hours.
Severe casualty inflicted on terrorists and those tried to protect

In another news 
2 Pak soldiers killed 8 injured in Indian cross border firing

MHA has given orders to Punjab govt to evacuate border areas .
Areas near LoC is been evacuated .

Pak army has denied Indian claims about the attack , meanwhile Pak PM has condemned Indian Action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Soumitra said:


> The Simple fact is that Pakistan Army will never admit to the surgical strikes as it reflects bad on them
> 
> the Pakistanis can make 1000 memes if it helps them



Had it been a surgical strike Kaka ... A few exercising PAF fighter Jets would have rained a few bombs on your butt...


Thank your Lord(s) they only flattened a few Indian posts.. In response to your unprovoked firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## P@nThEr

Mentee said:


> @Indians ? You got a customer here


Most of the big restaurants serve beefs.
Most Hindus are beef eaters as well as Pork..
Even I eat that..It's tasty..


----------



## Soumitra

All Party meeting started to give briefing on the strikes to the political leaders


----------



## kasper95

abrar khan said:


> This monkey "Modi' is a lier and Indians believe him, whole indian media news = a joke. Indian media as usual making Bollywood stories.
> Long live Pakistan


bro the news is being beemed all over the world,people are waking up to this news. now people dsnt have time or means to come and verify.so if Pakistan dsnt retaliate or do something with the 48 locations marked by PAF it will be a slap on Pakistani ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

Devil Soul said:


>



That's hilarious hhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Soumitra said:


> All Party meeting started to give briefing on the strikes to the political leaders



Matlab opposition ko bhi chutya banaya jaye ga poorai mulk kai sath.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RPK said:


> Indian Army is said to have video proof of the surgical strike carried out on Pak soil. Also drones recorded footage. Govt mulling making images public.
> 
> Indian army targeted 6 camps in Bhimber ,Lipa ,Hotspring and kel sectors .
> 
> Operation lasted for more than 4 hours.
> Severe casualty inflicted on terrorists and those tried to protect
> 
> In another news
> 2 Pak soldiers killed 8 injured in Indian cross border firing
> 
> MHA has given orders to Punjab govt to evacuate border areas .
> Areas near LoC is been evacuated .
> 
> Pak army has denied Indian claims about the attack , meanwhile Pak PM has condemned Indian Action



Please do ... I remember your army even claiming that the drone shot a couple of months back wasn't Indian .. Later ISPR released video,pics and other data again causing embarrassment to you guys۔۔۔


So when are you releasing the "pics" hopefully not from fake encounters your army is famous for..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Indian Surgical Strike

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

*Exclusive: *

India releases the pictures of soldiers conducting surgical strikes in Pakistan's territory

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## .

Soumitra said:


> The Simple fact is that Pakistan Army will never admit to the surgical strikes as it reflects bad on them
> 
> the Pakistanis can make 1000 memes if it helps them


Unlike you war-mongerers we care about the lives of millions of people,Its your country that does false flags and is willing to risk war over 18 soldiers but doesn't ask its army why it killed 100 Helpless kashmiri civilians.
Dig a hole and bury yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sully3

RPK said:


> Indian Army is said to have video proof of the surgical strike carried out on Pak soil. Also drones recorded footage. Govt mulling making images public.
> 
> Indian army targeted 6 camps in Bhimber ,Lipa ,Hotspring and kel sectors .
> 
> Operation lasted for more than 4 hours.
> Severe casualty inflicted on terrorists and those tried to protect
> 
> In another news
> 2 Pak soldiers killed 8 injured in Indian cross border firing
> 
> MHA has given orders to Punjab govt to evacuate border areas .
> Areas near LoC is been evacuated .
> 
> *Pak army has denied Indian claims about the attack , meanwhile Pak PM has condemned Indian Action*



why is it so difficult for Indians to understand what Nawaz Shariff said, are they plain and dumb stupid or choose not to understand what the PM is saying. 

Pak Army denied any surgical strikes but admitted India was shelling throughout the night, the PM in the morning then says he condemns Indias aggression. Where in his speech did NS admit or talk about surgical strikes taking place. 


Indians carry on acting dumb believing your media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## el che

Bullshit. Surgical strike, cross border firing or death of Pakistani soldiers. The demand is to expedite the dams across western rivers. Indian media and public should keep IWT issue alive. Few soldiers killed doesnt make any impact. India should target Pakistan economy.


----------



## T-72M1

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> I can tell you one thing for sure . And i am not even bragging. But Pakistani Military Establishment completely agree on fact in case of any surgical strike Pakistan will respond aggressively. And you guys need to know we have the capability to do so . First targets will be Indian FOB in Kashmir and international border. And it can be done via ballistic missiles or artillery fire. But nothing has happened since yesterday other then cross border firing. If indian government wants to save it's face using this attack then best of luck. And i am suprized by the level of properganda Indian media is doing. That PM of Pakistan condemned the Indian surgical strikes. But instead he clearly condemned Indian cross border firing lol


that Pakistan will want to respond in kind to any SF raid is a given, change of innings, your turn etc. Hopefully our guys will be prepared.

I'm no fan of the media here and was quick to dismiss reports of a surgical strike right after the Uri incident, even argued with fellow Indians here about it but this one feels different, here's what we have so far, a somewhat obscure statement from DGMO (strike *on* the LOC) perhaps that meant that the teams did not ingress too far inside Pak controlled territory, we don't know.. and then the hectic government activity, all party meet, opposition praising the military etc, very different from that Uri rumor some days ago, the opposition were all mocking Modi then, so.. it really is looking like an SF raid has been conducted this time, things will be clear by evening.

I don't watch TV but will be tuning in to Arnab's show tonight with a beer or 2.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kasper95 said:


> they are saying,they are going to release the video along with the UAV recording of special forces movement in Other side of our border.


Sure do.. Hopefully they aren't from some fake *** encounter in IOK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Side-Winder said:


> Actually your very DGMO. He no where mentioned crossing into Pak territory go watch out the presser again


He did not mention many things. These things are to be understood.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*One False Flag leads to another....just as to prove one lie you have to lie many times....*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

el che said:


> Bullshit. Surgical strike, cross border firing or death of Pakistani soldiers. The demand is to expedite the dams across western rivers. Indian media and public should keep IWT issue alive. Few soldiers killed doesnt make any impact. India should target Pakistan economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

khakhi_chaddi said:


> He did not mention many things. These things are to be understood.



Yeah Yeah LOL! 
I bursted into laughter the moment this guy in presser said, I spoke to Pakistani DGMO earlier today and "informed" him of last night's attack. BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## I.R.A

As an indian I would have asked this ............

Surgical strikes for what? Any high value target killed? Any high value target or most wanted individual arrested? What was the purpose of surgical strikes? .................. To kill couple of guys only.............. Foot soldiers who don't matter? Or to stop potential infiltrators from entering ................ meaning we will send our special forces every time to do this? What was the purpose? And what did we achieve?

But luckily I am not indian and I don't have to ask these things because the minute I would have asked I may have ended up being lynched or labelled a traitor.

And as a Pakistani I refuse the invitation to start a war. indians wanted war they should have balls now to start it. 

Bus ainway he muh chukya tay tv tay a kay keh dita Surgical strike, Surgical strike, q kay surgical strike ai hui c bary zora d................. like when we used to shout goal goal while playing football as young kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sully3

Soumitra said:


> The Simple fact is that Pakistan Army will never admit to the surgical strikes as it reflects bad on them
> 
> the Pakistanis can make 1000 memes if it helps them


the simple fact is PAK would admit these strikes as its seen as a act of war in the UN and if India had carried out these strikes every single foreign ambassador in Islamabad would be called for a meeting and we would be crying foul to the world saying India has started war by staging these so called surgical strikes and Pakistan has no other option but to counter attack now.

My money is India carried out shelling on the LOC all night long and might have used small arms targeting certain places they think was used against them, at no point did they cross the LOC in my opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Laozi

Pakistan took only few hours to respond

While India took Days

Hence its proved that Pakistan's Military and Media is better equipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

RPK said:


> Indian Army is said to have video proof of the surgical strike carried out on Pak soil. Also drones recorded footage. Govt mulling making images public.
> 
> Indian army targeted 6 camps in Bhimber ,Lipa ,Hotspring and kel sectors .
> 
> Operation lasted for more than 4 hours.
> Severe casualty inflicted on terrorists and those tried to protect
> 
> In another news
> 2 Pak soldiers killed 8 injured in Indian cross border firing
> 
> MHA has given orders to Punjab govt to evacuate border areas .
> Areas near LoC is been evacuated .
> 
> Pak army has denied Indian claims about the attack , meanwhile Pak PM has condemned Indian Action



Yup, just like they filmed that fishing boat sail out of Karachi and we know the circus that happened afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Green Ranger

So if u indians claim u did surgical strikes , then it means you are publicly declaring War and proof that u are starting war not us , but if u had done it really then the strike back from pakistan would have been devastating.

In both cases you will get world wide humiliation and not us


----------



## New Resolve

Good to see a befitting reply given to LOC ceasefire violation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Thunder Bolt said:


> Indian Surgical Strike



I was trying to post this gif for last 20 minutes.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## farhan_9909

Hay ye log wohi Puraane indians aur batain surgical strikes ki krte hai.


----------



## Blue Marlin

i dont buy it, only two soliders died in an exchange. worst case scenario it was a targeted unprovoked kill.
if it was a surgical strike there would have been a response by pakistan by now and world markets would have taken a big dump. rather than only indian and pakistani markets.
heck people have been commenting on indian sites saying even they dont buy it and the odd few asking to go all out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nahmed69

take it seriously ....Now international media also supporting Indian Claim of such strikes....the indians have now shown clips taken from Drone ...covering the op. Wht if this was really happened. We are in Pak assuming it is fake propaganda. If it is proved in coming hours otherwise than?????

Will be the pressure back on PA and Govt to launch reply?


----------



## Sully3

Why don't they back up their words for once in their lives and release the footage


----------



## sims1729

Rajdeep Sardesai and Barkha Dutt are slo supporting Modi Govt over this and you know how rare that is ...I think something did go down...i hope cooler heads prevail..this is scary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

How stupid are u people, do u really believe u did a surgical strike???, i mean what the hell is wrong with u goons, not even a shred of commonsense, the media plays its flute and u start dancing like snakes, surgical strike ke hai bc, shugal samjha hua hai, if ur airforce tries crossing the loc we have sam coverage bc, our airforce will intercept with minutes, strikes will be done in retaliation, u know that clearly, what the hell is wrong with u, confising artillery fire with strikes, not one piece of evidence presented, any indian jet involved in a strike could easily snap a shot or two after delivering its payload, where is the evidence...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> Yup, just like they filmed that fishing boat sail out of Karachi and we know the circus that happened afterwards.




Remember this clown who exposed his own lies and caused embarrassment to India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr Shaheryar

Restaurant must be owned by Modi and company.


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Pictures of destroyed Indian outposts!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## P@nThEr

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL Get some burnol biatch.


Why Burnol..
The owner is Sikh,a Khalistani Burger operative..


Dr Shaheryar said:


> Restaurant must be owned by Modi and company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Blue Marlin said:


> i dont buy it, only two soliders died in an exchange. worst case scenario it was a targeted unprovoked kill.
> if it was a surgical strike there would have been a response by pakistan by now and world markets would have taken a big dump. rather than only indian and pakistani markets.
> heck people have been commenting on indian sites saying even they dont buy it and the odd few asking to go all out.



It was unprovoked firing... Indian army for its posts destroyed in response ... Video of previous page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Rafael said:


> Mill dollar Q is — will #*Pakistan* take the bait?



This is exactly what they want .............. don't have balls to start a war yourself then try your luck with forcing enemy to start one. Just pity them their helplessness is killing them already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Even Shoaib Malik is far better than Indian army. He did surgical strike six years ago in India back in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jawad iqbal

no neutral source confirming any surgical strikes inside Pakistan..get your records verified


----------



## Trumpcard

Areesh said:


> Matlab opposition ko bhi chutya banaya jaye ga poorai mulk kai sath.


Nothing happened buddy, You can sleep peacefully!! Stop the tape recorder of eternal denial.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Pictures of destroyed Indian outposts!
> View attachment 339012
> View attachment 339013
> View attachment 339014
> View attachment 339015


Shhhhhh


We didn't tell Indian DGMO about destroying his army's posts..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skywalker

Whose gonna cover up the loss when they find out their dgmo was bullshitting.


----------



## LOGICAL BOSSS

Aether said:


> When Modi was standing in election, we all filled thousands of pages on PDF foreseeing the imminent war. This terrorist is bood thirsty, be it Gujarat, Kashmir and now leading to imminent war against Pakistan unless of course their military establishment is sane enough to prevent him from madness.
> 
> The only thing common in his action is he has always been anti-Muslims and dreams like crushing them in his fantasies.
> 
> May Allah protect us all from the war as it will only lead to devastation of both nations and will pull us back another 50 years or so


Giving Terrorists Safe heaven and providing launching Pads to infiltrate into India under cover fire is not the act of war ?

How can you believe India will let this keep happening forever,

If modi had bad intentions he didn't tried to make friendship with NS. Going to his home without invitation and received what Patankot and URI, everyone even Congress mokes on him for to lenient on Pakistan.

Unnecessary blaming Modi. Keep your house in order and kick these LET and others company out. Then only can peace.


----------



## New Resolve

Awan68 said:


> How stupid are u people, do u really believe u did a surgical strike???, i mean what the hell is wrong with u goons, not even a shred of commonsense, the media plays its flute and u start dancing like snakes, surgical strike ke hai bc, shugal samjha hua hai, if ur airforce tries crossing the loc we have sam coverage bc, our airforce will intercept with minutes, strikes will be done in retaliation, u know that clearly, what the hell is wrong with u, confising artillery fire with strikes, not one piece of evidence presented, any indian jet involved in a strike could easily snap a shot or two after delivering its payload, where is the evidence...



Their just frustrated, their PM has been a big disappointment so they have to create a myth to come out of that depressing state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

nahmed69 said:


> take it seriously ....Now international media also supporting Indian Claim of such strikes....the indians have now shown clips taken from Drone ...covering the op. Wht if this was really happened. We are in Pak assuming it is fake propaganda. If it is proved in coming hours otherwise than?????
> 
> Will be the pressure back on PA and Govt to launch reply?


they haven't got any clips mate 

Had they carried out surgical strikes Pakistan would have gone out on a defensive diplomatically. Its a act of war carrying out these strikes and we would have no other option but to attack them back.


----------



## Areesh

Trumpcard said:


> Nothing happened buddy, You can sleep peacefully!! Stop the tape recorder of eternal denial.



Tell your DGMO. Poor guy didn't know that they crossed LOC and killed terrorists. 

He is in denial too??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Shhhhhh
> 
> 
> We didn't tell Indian DGMO about destroying his army's posts..




Woah Woah! My mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Breaking News:

Another exclusive picture of India's surgical strike against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

T-72M1 said:


> that Pakistan will want to respond in kind to any SF raid is a given, change of innings, your turn etc. Hopefully our guys will be prepared.
> 
> I'm no fan of the media here and was quick to dismiss reports of a surgical strike right after the Uri incident, even argued with fellow Indians here about it but this one feels different, here's what we have so far, a somewhat obscure statement from DGMO (strike *on* the LOC) perhaps that meant that the teams did not ingress too far inside Pak controlled territory, we don't know.. and then the hectic government activity, all party meet, opposition praising the military etc, very different from that Uri rumor some days ago, the opposition were all mocking Modi then, so.. it really is looking like an SF raid has been conducted this time, things will be clear by evening.
> 
> I don't watch TV but will be tuning in to Arnab's show tonight with a beer or 2.


Hahah lol before you get a beer and get drunk . Do you really think during such a massive operation conducted on 20 lauching pads? And currently both army and airforce is on red alert. And so many questions are left unanswered in ur dgmo Press conference. How did the Special Forces arrived at camps? How did they leave? What type of resistance did they faced on Pakistani soil. And as rational thinking do you really think that the so called terrorist lauching pads were 3KM away from border ? And why don't use artillery fire to simply neutralize it lol ?


----------



## saad ahmad

nahmed69 said:


> take it seriously ....Now international media also supporting Indian Claim of such strikes....the indians have now shown clips taken from Drone ...covering the op. Wht if this was really happened. We are in Pak assuming it is fake propaganda. If it is proved in coming hours otherwise than?????
> 
> Will be the pressure back on PA and Govt to launch reply?


In 1965 war Indian army made fake tape like this and claimed that they captured lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iby32

Surgical strike through a bollywood movie how they transported thier troops across loc and done operation for 5 to 6 hours without being detected no airforce involved no proof pictures or video nothing just bullshiting by modi and co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

New Resolve said:


> Their just frustrated, their PM has been a big disappointment so they have to create a myth to come out of that depressing state.


Do they even know that by doing these fake egoistic chest thumping they are actually destroting india's cred as serious nation, these false flashes will turn them into an international joke..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahmed69

The Indian Army Brass is briefing their political Parties in an emergency session....some thing serious has happened. you can't fool entire nation ....let us know ...either side

If indeed surgical strike or attempt has been made...wait for the reply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Trumpcard said:


> Your back to back senseless posts reek of a nervous breakdown! All is well...



Don't waste your time here. 

go tell your DGMO. That poor guy didn't know his forces cross LOC. Go inform him now.


----------



## graphican

Indians are going to earn another historic shame. Just stay tuned, just like "Pakistan Isolate", Indians will themselves demand evidence and Indians will show them excuses. 

Stay tune.. watch the show. Let India fall on its face flat - yet another time.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

P@nThEr said:


> Answer my question.Stop giving your manly reply!
> If really that had happened then do you really think NDTV,India today will take rest?


Your media is w piece of shyt that gets its briefs from your Intel agencies and army... 

*
For the first time Pak army has publically released pics of destroyed Indian posts;*

















We don't talk without proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sully3

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Hahah lol before you get a beer and get drunk . Do you really think during such a massive operation conducted on 20 lauching pads? And currently both army and airforce is on red alert. And so many questions are left unanswered in ur dgmo Press conference. How did the Special Forces arrived at camps? How did they leave? What type of resistance did they faced on Pakistani soil. And as rational thinking do you really think that the so called terrorist lauching pads were 3KM away from border ? And why don't use artillery fire to simply neutralize it lol ?



Mate its going to be the classic story they will come up with and copy US seals raid on abtobad. Saying they came in on 5 stealth helicopters, were in Pak soil for 4 hours and then left. 

Also waiting on the defence ministry selling the rights of this story to bollywood so they can come up with a film


----------



## P@nThEr

https://www.facebook.com/IADnews/ph...if_t=notify_me_page&notif_id=1475078503722413


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Pictures of destroyed Indian outposts!
> View attachment 339012
> View attachment 339013
> View attachment 339014
> View attachment 339015


No smoke. Nothing destroyed. Where do you see Indian military post in these pics.


----------



## Areesh

graphican said:


> Indians are going to earn another historic shame before their audience. Stay tuned!



Exactly. It is just a matter of time before these buggers would be humiliated. 
Count down is on.


----------



## Side-Winder

http://giphy.com/gifs/htlgM9ApAkMOA 

Surgical Strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PatriotLover

nahmed69 said:


> The Indian Army Brass is briefing their political Parties in an emergency session....some thing serious has happened. you can't fool entire nation ....let us know ...either side
> 
> If indeed surgical strike or attempt has been made...wait for the reply



Maybe they made an attempt at crossing the border and we hit back. Their whole special force sqad was butchered. Waiting for more info.


----------



## Danish saleem

Tensions on the rise, internally and externally.


----------



## Armoured Division

False lies exposed.


> An Indian army officer in Kashmir said there had been shelling from the Pakistani side of the border into the Nowgam district, near the Line of Control, and the exchange of fire was continuing.
> *There were no casualties or damage reported on the Indian side of the frontier.*


http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN11Z0IJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

nahmed69 said:


> The Indian Army Brass is briefing their political Parties in an emergency session....some thing serious has happened. you can fool entire nation ....let us know ...either side
> 
> If indeed surgical strike or attempt has been made...wait for the reply



Making sure to the parties for the political support to NaMO as being terribly facing strong opposition for all the claims made in past. It is like craft and execute in manner to gain as much as one can before it is busted. If IA is briefing the political elite, speaks volume about political stunt in the name of so-called strike to save face of NaMO that being under pressure of his political failures in several areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Remember this?
https://www.yahoo.com/news/myanmar-...es-cross-border-pursuit-121443954.html?ref=gs


----------



## abrar khan

Joe Shearer said:


> It isn't polite to call somebody else's prime minister a monkey.


Is it polite ?
7 days ago - “We will give 1 crore rupees to him who will decapitate Nawaz Sharif,” a leader of Rashtriya Karanti Dal said


----------



## Laozi

DETAILS EMERGING

150 Commandoes 5 Teams

Heavy Casualties

DGMO giving presentation in all party meet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

As always!  .. Aj to maza aye ga parade ka!


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

nahmed69 said:


> The Indian Army Brass is briefing their political Parties in an emergency session....some thing serious has happened. you can't fool entire nation ....let us know ...either side
> 
> If indeed surgical strike or attempt has been made...wait for the reply


If there had been any surgical strikes Pakistan would have responded at the same night. Chill nothing has happened lol


----------



## T-72M1

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Hahah lol before you get a beer and get drunk . Do you really think during such a massive operation conducted on 20 lauching pads? And currently both army and airforce is on red alert. And so many questions are left unanswered in ur dgmo Press conference. How did the Special Forces arrived at camps? How did they leave? What type of resistance did they faced on Pakistani soil. And as rational thinking do you really think that the so called terrorist lauching pads were 3KM away from border ? And why don't use artillery fire to simply neutralize it lol ?


like I said in my first post, we have to wait for the details, but the government activity seems to suggest that something more than shelling went down last night.

raid or no raid, I'll be having that beer anyway. This bit of news sure has lit up an otherwise uneventful day so far

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

RPK said:


> Indian Army is said to have video proof of the surgical strike carried out on Pak soil. Also drones recorded footage. Govt mulling making images public.
> 
> Indian army targeted 6 camps in Bhimber ,Lipa ,Hotspring and kel sectors .
> 
> Operation lasted for more than 4 hours.
> Severe casualty inflicted on terrorists and those tried to protect
> 
> In another news
> 2 Pak soldiers killed 8 injured in Indian cross border firing
> 
> MHA has given orders to Punjab govt to evacuate border areas .
> Areas near LoC is been evacuated .
> 
> Pak army has denied Indian claims about the attack , meanwhile Pak PM has condemned Indian Action



So just when PAF is conducting one of it's biggest exercises of recent times, utilizing all assets including AWACS, an Indian drone manages to stay afloat for 4 hours and record footage of the whole op? 

Nice bong you smoking bro!



T-72M1 said:


> This bit of news sure has lit up an otherwise uneventful day so far



That's all it has done...

Pretty heartening to see the callous attitude of Indians towards the situation...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

LOGICAL BOSSS said:


> Giving Terrorists Safe heaven and providing launching Pads to infiltrate into India under cover fire is not the act of war ?
> 
> How can you believe India will let this keep happening forever,
> 
> If modi had bad intentions he didn't tried to make friendship with NS. Going to his home without invitation and received what Patankot and URI, everyone even Congress mokes on him for to lenient on Pakistan.
> 
> Unnecessary blaming Modi. Keep your house in order and kick these LET and others company out. Then only can peace.


These are mere allegations to cover up for their proven infiltration in Pakistan. Your agents were caught in Pakistan and confessed the terrorist activities if you are forgetting.

What terrorist Modi did was to appease its people by visiting the house of PM and making tall claims of peace. When the Pakistani authorities wanted to start dialogue he ran away as he couldn't consume peace with Muslim country. He is a racist and anti-muslim from the core of his heart


----------



## BATMAN

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791137680922699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources are also claiming that 21 Indian soldiers have been killed in this crossfire. Pictures of destroyed Indian posts can be clearly seen.



Since when Pakistan media have started to imitate Indian media.
Listening to commentary.. i couldn't believe i'm watching Pakistani channel.
Sad... becuase of Indian movies Pakistan has lost its identiy, now we talk, walk or may be even think like indinas... what a shame.
Can we sink any lower than this?


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

khakhi_chaddi said:


> No smoke. Nothing destroyed. Where do you see Indian military post in these pics.



Hours have gone past, do you really think there will be smoke? Lol


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

P@nThEr said:


> https://www.facebook.com/IADnews/ph...if_t=notify_me_page&notif_id=1475078503722413









*
Was it destroyed too 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laozi

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 339003


DETAILS EMERGING

150 Commandoes 5 Teams

Heavy Casualties

DGMO giving presentation in all party meet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Hours have gone past, do you really think there will be smoke? Lol


Then show something that has been destroyed.


----------



## sims1729

Barkha dutt reporting that IA went 2 km inside Azad Kashmir..massive casualties


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> Pakistan is behaving like a rape victim who is ashamed to tell the world that it has been raped.


 lol we raped?? Then how come the pictures we are getting are your posts destroyed. Get a life loser


----------



## Trumpcard

khakhi_chaddi said:


> Pakistan is behaving like a rape victim who is ashamed to tell the world that it has been raped.


Buddy please refrain from using such analogies....


----------



## nahmed69

CNN india now discussing how it happened when two Hellis drops Special Ops units on targeted area and IAF was on Red altert for CAS mission .....actually it was a script written for their upcoming movie. anyhow, Indian media is n high notes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

AKD said:


> Lol Pakistani propaganda at its best...face saving after surgical strike


everything you are saying is about India and Modi. 

he couldn't do F all for 2 weeks so decides to start shelling on the LOC and claim it as a surgical strike. 


Lol when the Americans did OBL raid, the whole city knew about it because of the noise, seeing helicopters flying etc. Not one single tweet or anything by the public in this 4 hours of strikes. 

must be one heck of stealth kit your army has got with soundless helicopters that even the USAF doesn't have.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abrar khan

E="Awan68, post: 8746175, member: 177826"]How stupid are u people, do u really believe u did a surgical strike???, i mean what the hell is wrong with u goons, not even a shred of commonsense, the media plays its flute and u start dancing like snakes, surgical strike ke hai bc, shugal samjha hua hai, if ur airforce tries crossing the loc we have sam coverage bc, our airforce will intercept with minutes, strikes will be done in retaliation, u know that clearly, what the hell is wrong with u, confising artillery fire with strikes, not one piece of evidence presented, any indian jet involved in a strike could easily snap a shot or two after delivering its payload, where is the evidence...[/QUOTE]

Meray bhai thanda ho Ja, yay bander Indian media dhol per nachtay hain.


----------



## PatriotLover

Laozi said:


> DETAILS EMERGING
> 
> 150 Commandoes 5 Teams
> 
> Heavy Casualties
> 
> DGMO giving presentation in all party meet



What rubbish!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armoured Division said:


> That's the picture of a hamlet used by Gujjar shepherds



Yeah so is this one..


----------



## sims1729

Multiple teams not just a single one..multiple points crossed..India preparing for a backlash..villages in punjab being evacuated as well


----------



## Areesh

sims1729 said:


> Barkha dutt reporting that IA went 2 km inside Azad Kashmir..massive casualties



2 km???

It is near impossible to come a few meters on LOC and you made it to 2 kms??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Armoured Division said:


> False lies exposed.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN11Z0IJ



Just like yours


----------



## sims1729

Areesh said:


> 2 km???
> 
> It is near impossible to come a few meters on LOC and you made it to 2 kms??


Dude , Barkha Dutt is as anti Modi as it gets and If she is saying this u should accept it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Sully3 said:


> Mate its going to be the classic story they will come up with and copy US seals raid on abtobad. Saying they came in on 5 stealth helicopters, were in Pak soil for 4 hours and then left.
> 
> Also waiting on the defence ministry selling the rights of this story to bollywood so they can come up with a film


Or maybe they took a leaf out of General Musharraf's paying a visit to India, except he went 11Km inside India, instead of four hours, spent the night there and worse of all, forgot to inform the Indian DGMO next day.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...Musharraf-spent-night-India-ahead-Kargil.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PatriotLover

sims1729 said:


> Barkha dutt reporting that IA went 2 km inside Azad Kashmir..massive casualties



Again the rubbish. No hindu have guts to step into Pakistan.


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Joe Shearer said:


> It isn't polite to call somebody else's prime minister a monkey.


Still there are comparisons of the most powerful person in the world...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abrar khan

Laozi said:


> DETAILS EMERGING
> 
> 150 Commandoes 5 Teams
> 
> Heavy Casualties
> 
> DGMO giving presentation in all party meet


His body language saying.......lier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

let the indians get high on a phony news. after so much hysteria and media onslaught the indian public is hungry but food to feed this narrative has run out, thus delivering on a surgical strike to sooth the ego and government of indis's internet indians making mockery, slander and being derogatory in excess is being shown here.


----------



## graphican

PatriotLover said:


> Maybe they made an attempt at crossing the border and we hit back. Their whole special force sqad was butchered. Waiting for more info.



Indians cannot dare escalating situation with Pakistan at this stage. They know Kashmir is charged up and the moment they gave any space to Pakistan, Indians will not be able to keep their hold on Kashmir.

Pakistan on the other side also doesn't want an escalation at this stage either as western operations are 90-95% complete. It wants to get 90s like stability on the western border before focusing towards India. But let there be no doubt, Indian neither can nor they attempted crossing LOC. Gen Raheel is has clearly told what is going to happen if India attempted any misadventure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72M1

Jango said:


> That's all it has done...
> 
> Pretty heartening to see the callous attitude of Indians towards the situation...


well, if true, it is a very serious escalation, no doubt about that, but sadly the atmosphere on this thread is not allowing for any kind of serious discussion, everyone is trolling and bullhorning their respective side's mainstream media propaganda.


----------



## sims1729

PatriotLover said:


> Again the rubbish. No hindu have guts to step into Pakistan.


May be the muslims of IA crossed? 

like come on ..u want to colour this with religion???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armoured Division said:


> That's the picture of a hamlet used by Gujjar shepherds


Or this one

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## P@nThEr

Sully3 said:


> everything you are saying is about India and Modi.
> 
> he couldn't do F all for 2 weeks so decides to start shelling on the LOC and claim it as a surgical strike.
> 
> 
> Lol when the Americans did OBL raid, the whole city knew about it because of the noise, seeing helicopters flying etc. Not one single tweet or anything by the public in this 4 hours of strikes.
> 
> must be one heck of stealth kit your army has got with soundless helicopters that even the USAF doesn't have.


Pakistani army knows the best..What others know don't matter..


----------



## Side-Winder

Laozi said:


> DETAILS EMERGING
> 
> 150 Commandoes 5 Teams
> 
> Heavy Casualties
> 
> DGMO giving presentation in all party meet



Funny how your DGMO was saying he informed his pakistani counterpart of this attack in the morning. This is 21st century grow up. your big fat asses can't hide from radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

sims1729 said:


> Dude , Barkha Dutt is as anti Modi as it gets and If she is saying this u should accept it



It has nothing to do with being anti-Modi and does not validate the authority to buy it. Lie would remain a lie.


----------



## hussain0216

We need to sabre rattle and start scaring indian markets

Killing some indian soldiers may also be required


----------



## Jango

Laozi said:


> DETAILS EMERGING
> 
> 150 Commandoes 5 Teams
> 
> Heavy Casualties
> 
> DGMO giving presentation in all party meet



Pfffttt....150 commandos is a whole company boy...

So you mean to say you chaps dropped a company full of commandos from helis (at least 3-4 helis, Mi-17) and then recorded it whole from a drone, and then 150 people just casually crossed the heavily mined, manned and patrolled LoC just like that after 4 hours of fierce fighting at a terrorist camp supposedly controlled by the Pak Army?

Are you Indians really that gullible?

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

P@nThEr said:


> lol
> It's kind of arse saving propaganda..
> Where in the video 21 soldiers are mentioned??
> All are shouting chooukia choukia by an annoying lady voice..
> Destroying bunkers has been happening from both sides since decades.



Saving our arse from what a Imaginary Indian strike ? Do you guys have any proof of the Strike you did ? If not Indian media nae 1.2 billion Indians ko chutia bana dia !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

sims1729 said:


> Dude , Barkha Dutt is as anti Modi as it gets and If she is saying this u should accept it



Anti Modi or whatever. The thing is she is saying something that is impossible.

Now Parveen Swami raises doubts about this "surgical strike"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781430119906750468

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sims1729

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...uspected-rebels-pakistan-160929072504037.html

Aljazeera reporting it as well


----------



## Skywalker

Guys Indians are right ...surgical strikes did happen but not the place they are referring to, it was in the operation theatre where a major strike done between kegs of modi but hey cold not find the testicals oops sorry terrorist.


----------



## Sully3

Anyone seen the Mumbai stock market crash 

Modi are you sure you want to do this ?


----------



## Areesh

gauravtherad said:


> jab kisi chake ki g**d mar di jati hai na to aesa hi karta hai jaese ye **** kar rahe hai



India ka sub ko pata hai.

Ab bata kiyun raha hai??


----------



## nahmed69

woh briefing dey rahey hein and we are saying jhoot hy jhoot hy...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

P@nThEr said:


> Pakistani army knows the best..What others know don't matter..



"Sowwwy" we didn't tell your "DGMO" about destroying your posts..



Jango said:


> Pfffttt....150 commandos is a whole company boy...
> 
> So you mean to say you chaps dropped a company full of commandos from helis (at least 3-4 helis, Mi-17) and then recorded it whole from a drone, and then 150 people just casually crossed the heavily mined, manned and patrolled LoC just like that after 4 hours of fierce fighting at a terrorist camp supposedly controlled by the Pak Army?
> 
> Are you Indians really that gullible?


Indian govt and indian masses;








YousufSSG said:


> Saving our arse from what Imaginary Indian astrike ? Do you guys have any proof of the Strike you did ? If not Indian media nae 1.2 billion Indians ko chutia bana dia !


How can you make a chutiya .. A chutiya ? That's chutiyapa..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

T-72M1 said:


> well, if true, it is a very serious escalation, no doubt about that, but sadly the atmosphere on this thread is not allowing for any kind of serious discussion, everyone is trolling and bullhorning their respective side's mainstream media propaganda.


Lol i also want to do positive debate but as they say lets flow with the water lol


----------



## sims1729

Areesh said:


> Anti Modi or whatever. The thing is she is saying something that is impossible.
> 
> Now Parveen Swami raises doubts about this "surgical strike"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781430119906750468


 evidence will be made public by Govt/army first..i m sure these media houses already have something or the response and reporting wouldnt be so unanimous


----------



## X-2.

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791137680922699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources are also claiming that 21 Indian soldiers have been killed in this crossfire. Pictures of destroyed Indian posts can be clearly seen.


I want 30 Indians rats dead !! 3 Pakistani jawan =30 rats
Even there dgmo is Randi Rona about surgical strikes 
Even there army got germs of goswamisim 
Now soon Indians coffins will short again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

sims1729 said:


> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...uspected-rebels-pakistan-160929072504037.html
> 
> Aljazeera reporting it as well



*India claims
*
All are quoting you with doubts. Check the headline of al jazeera news.


----------



## A_Poster

M.SAAD said:


> Good.. Fire not only on the LOC but also on International Border..
> 
> Make India Pay..




You are welcome. But remember that most of your population live along border and would be hard hit when India retaliates, while on Indian side, casualties would be wheat crop and some stray cows.

Your army knows this thus has not grown balls to start firing on IB. It does not even allow Jihadis to fire their rockets from Pakistani territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

sims1729 said:


> evidence will be made public by Govt/army first..i m sure these media houses already have something so the response wouldnt be so unanimous



Your media houses are a joke. 

Anyways we are waiting for your proofs. It would be fun dissecting them.


----------



## Armoured Division

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah so is this one..
> 
> View attachment 339024
> View attachment 339025


Rofl.
No damage can be seen in this pics.Anybody can take a photo.
There is zero smoke or debris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahmed69

My guess...situation will be worst in next 24 hrs... possible response PAF put on notice


----------



## graphican

Pakistan has released video of firing across LOC as it destroyed 3 Indian posts.


----------



## Skywalker

sims1729 said:


> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...uspected-rebels-pakistan-160929072504037.html
> 
> Aljazeera reporting it as well


Where does Al Jazeera is claiming...they are only quoting just like other news agency.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

X-2. said:


> I want 30 Indians rats dead !! 3jawan =30 rats


Our 2 Martyrs = 3 indian posts destroyed .. Dozens killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Viny said:


> A country which was born out of state of denial (that hindu muslims can live together) will always keep denying things.
> 1971 your national media was saying they are winning the war when the surrender was taking place.
> At Kargil you kept denying that it was your armed force.
> You kept denying presence of Osama
> 
> you are switched in denial mode, no matter what proof world gives you, the mode doesnt change, so makes no sense to to present you with proofs. Forget world even your regional friends dont trust you anymore, walk out from SAARC meeting is in front you ...keep denying ...
> 
> Being Ostrich is good, if you can run like it and not hide head like it.




tell your DGMO dear. 

Even he is confused where they have conducted and whether it was along side LOC or on the other side of LOC. 

Don't waste time on us. We know you are lying.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

according to confirm news smoke is still rising from indian posts. they left the whole area after pakistan's response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Well done. This is what was needed. 

Next time we should go a little further inside and get Syed Salahuddin, Maulana Masood Azhar and Hafiz Saeed.


----------



## hussain0216

sims1729 said:


> Dude , Barkha Dutt is as anti Modi as it gets and If she is saying this u should accept it



Its the LOC

Get your brain into gear there are tens of thousands of troops manning the LOC and you think helicopters flew 3km into Pakistan then spent 4 hours fighting terrorists?

With tens of thousands of soldiers standing around


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A_Poster said:


> You are welcome. But remember that most of your population live along border and would be hard hit when India retaliates, while on Indian side, casualties would be wheat crop and some stray cows.
> 
> Your army knows this thus has not grown balls to start firing on IB. It does not even allow Jihadis to fire their rockets from Pakistani territory.



Out army doesn't target civilians unlike turds from the other side.

We consider Kashmiris our people ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PatriotLover

nahmed69 said:


> My guess...situation will be worst in next 24 hrs... possible response PAF put on notice



PAF on notice now?


----------



## Areesh

X-2. said:


> I want 30 Indians rats dead !! 3jawan =30 rats



Rest assured. We would take our revenge. Watch this space. Or keep watching this forum.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armoured Division said:


> Rofl.
> No damage can be seen in this pics.Anybody can take a photo.
> There is zero smoke or debris.













Other can be seen on video kakay.


----------



## Joe Shearer

abrar khan said:


> Is it polite ?
> 7 days ago - “We will give 1 crore rupees to him who will decapitate Nawaz Sharif,” a leader of Rashtriya Karanti Dal said



No, it wasn't.

It was a remark made by an arsehole.

Was it made on PDF? Are we going to see reactions on PDF to every damnfool thing said elsewhere? Do we follow PDF rules or the rules that these jokers did not know even existed?

What is the connection to my criticism of that post?


----------



## Trumpcard

India has gone full offensive and now the ball is in pakistans court.... the nuclear bluff has probably been called out successfully!


----------



## Sully3

Jango said:


> Pfffttt....150 commandos is a whole company boy...
> 
> So you mean to say you chaps dropped a company full of commandos from helis (at least 3-4 helis, Mi-17) and then recorded it whole from a drone, and then 150 people just casually crossed the heavily mined, manned and patrolled LoC just like that after 4 hours of fierce fighting at a terrorist camp supposedly controlled by the Pak Army?
> 
> Are you Indians really that gullible?



I died of laughter when i read 150 commandos. who were they planning on fighting? the whole ISIS lol. And indians should be ashamed it took 150 special commandos 4 hours to kill 30 odd so called terrorists in a surgical strike raid.

If you do a strike the indians are claiming to do the whole point is to destroy the target will full force and leave the place within minutes, as even the Americans were worried about the Pak's f16's getting air bourne whilst the americans were still in abtobad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abrar khan

kasper95 said:


> bro the news is being beemed all over the world,people are waking up to this news. now people dsnt have time or means to come and verify.so if Pakistan dsnt retaliate or do something with the 48 locations marked by PAF it will be a slap on Pakistani ego.


Already replied by Pak army, problem is you believe you delusion media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Pakistan army bombing Indian assets. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791158324253968


----------



## sims1729

Can you imagine the backlash to Modi if this is false ...He will NEVER take such a risk..if this is a lie then he is basically finished a politician in India..there is no way he takes that risk...

I do not like violence..but basic common sense tells you that something big went down today


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Your media is w piece of shyt that gets its briefs from your Intel agencies and army...
> 
> *
> For the first time Pak army has publically released pics of destroyed Indian posts;*
> 
> View attachment 339017
> View attachment 339018
> View attachment 339019
> View attachment 339020
> 
> 
> 
> We don't talk without proof.


Good reply from our forces. Their check posts are demolished. 
If Modi want war, then we have right to reply & we are ready.
We have right to protect our civilians. God Bless our armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## P@nThEr

YousufSSG said:


> Saving our arse from what Imaginary Indian astrike ? Do you guys have any proof of the Strike you did ? If not Indian media nae 1.2 billion Indians ko chutia bana dia !





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> "Sowwwy" we didn't tell your "DGMO" about destroying your posts..
> 
> 
> Indian govt and indian masses;
> 
> View attachment 339029
> 
> 
> 
> How can you make a chutiya .. A chutiya ? That's chutiyapa..


Be happy destroying posts while your 2 soldiers got martyred,8 injured.Happy enjoy with Dunia news drone footage..
Your army haven't even issued such statements..
While your Nawaz Shariff has thrown an emergency cerebration party..


----------



## Panther 57

@WebMaster 
This thread can be merged with https://defence.pk/threads/military...ers-killed-at-loc.452216/page-40#post-8746333


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

YousufSSG said:


> Haha right sir . Indians are now Certified Chutia ++ people !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armoured Division

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 339030
> View attachment 339031
> 
> 
> 
> Other can be seen on video kakay.


Again faked
Zero damage can bee seen in this pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Still there are comparisons of the most powerful person in the world...



True, there have been such comparisons, and worse. My point stands; these comparisons are not polite, and contribute nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Raza Mohaiuddin

P@nThEr said:


> lol
> It's kind of arse saving propaganda..
> Where in the video 21 soldiers are mentioned??
> All are shouting chooukia choukia by an annoying lady voice..
> Destroying bunkers has been happening from both sides since decades.



Where the hell was surgical strike happened. Ask your bluff master Government and its puppet army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

P@nThEr said:


> Both are different perspective..URI happened in Indian Kashmir,Indian land..



Uri is part of Pakistan, occupied by India.
Indian army should go back without esclating the issue to the point of no return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

X-2. said:


> I want 30 Indians rats dead !! 3jawan =30 rats


 
Aye aye sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Trumpcard said:


> India has gone full offensive and now the ball is in pakistans court.... the nuclear bluff has probably been called out successfully!



Called our bluff?? With what?? A pathetic press conference with no proofs or details.??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Panther 57 said:


> @WebMaster
> This thread can be merged with https://defence.pk/threads/military...ers-killed-at-loc.452216/page-40#post-8746333



No it shouldn't be this news deserves a seperate thread to counter indian drama.


----------



## Soumitra

Sully3 said:


> Anyone seen the Mumbai stock market crash
> 
> Modi are you sure you want to do this ?


Yes the market reacted and it is natural. But this is a temporary thing and it will bounce back


----------



## graphican

Pakistan has released video footage of firing across LOC which India claims was a "surgical strike". It is clear that this was a firing across LOC where mortars are being fired. Indian has no evidence to back its claims of "Surgical Strike" in Pakistan. Indian media claims there is a footage but *"they would never make it public"* and we all know why

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

gauravtherad said:


> tujh jaese chtk ko samajh ni aa raha



Tujhe to samajh aa gaya na tera mulk kaisa hai.

Bas kafi hai humarai liye. 

Even Ajai Shukla former Indian army colonel has doubts about "surgical strikes" claimed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

P@nThEr said:


> Be happy destroying posts while your 2 soldiers got martyred,8 injured.Happy enjoy with Dunia news drone footage..
> Your army haven't even issued such statements..
> While your Nawaz Shariff has thrown an emergency cerebration party..



Everyone knows your media and army are hiding the casualties on your side , _How is it possible after 6 hours of firing and shelling no Indian injured or killed ,,, not possible .This only happens in Bollywood ! _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

P@nThEr said:


> Be happy destroying posts while your 2 soldiers got martyred,8 injured.Happy enjoy with Dunia news drone footage..
> Your army haven't even issued such statements..
> While your Nawaz Shariff has thrown an emergency cerebration party..



These images were released by our army for the first time .. 

As for our martyrs .. Think about how many your troops got killed when 3 Indian posts were flattened by heavy arty fire .. Or did they retreat from their posts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sims1729

Here is what we know for sure---

LOC was crossed

Happened at multiple points across the border

massive casualties

massive shift in Govt policy from India


----------



## Muhammad Raza Mohaiuddin

P@nThEr said:


> Answer my question.Stop giving your manly reply!
> If really that had happened then do you really think NDTV,India today will take rest?



NDTV is a barking dog which wakes up when someone from your government pinch its tail.


----------



## hussain0216

sims1729 said:


> Can you imagine the backlash to Modi if this is false ...He will NEVER take such a risk..if this is a lie then he is basically finished a politician in India..there is no way he takes that risk...
> 
> I do not like violence..but basic common sense tells you that something big went down today



What you are claiming is not possible on the LOC

This is propaganda for idiots to say you did something after Uri

Crossing the border is difficult as it is
But In helicopters, with 150 men, going 3 km derp and spending 4 hours in Pak with no response 


I mean come on even your deluded indian mind should say this sounds fishy


----------



## Areesh

sims1729 said:


> Here is what we know for sure---
> 
> LOC was crossed
> 
> Happened at multiple points across the border
> 
> massive casualties
> 
> massive shift in Govt policy from India



Only you know this dear. Not anyone else. It is a bluff by your state and your military to fool you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

sims1729 said:


> Can you imagine the backlash to Modi if this is false ...He will NEVER take such a risk..if this is a lie then he is basically finished a politician in India..there is no way he takes that risk...
> 
> I do not like violence..but basic common sense tells you that something big went down today



there have been cease fire violations and cross border shellings after Uri. but no such claim before.

Hell a blog also published reports naming "sources" but Army denied it

this is real that is why this claim


----------



## notorious_eagle

Laozi said:


> DETAILS EMERGING
> 
> 150 Commandoes 5 Teams
> 
> Heavy Casualties
> 
> DGMO giving presentation in all party meet



That's an entire Company

You honestly believe, an entire company managed to sneak past the most heavily mined and fortified border without getting detected. Sunny Deol must be leading the charge i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## omega supremme

http://hamariweb.com/pakistan-tv-channels/express_news.aspx 

Pakistan response to india killing of two pakistani troops from video it looks like we have killed 4 to 5 troops from the video footage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Raza Mohaiuddin said:


> NDTV is a barking dog which wakes up when someone from your government pinch its tail.



In 2 weeks they have been busted so many times that it is embarrassing to say the least..

Pathetic.


----------



## cloud_9

LOL!If they release video's and pictures.


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Wait for few days. China will condemn Indian surgical strikes against Pakistan. Then Pakistanis will believe.


----------



## Viny

Areesh said:


> tell your DGMO dear.
> 
> Even he is confused where they have conducted and whether it was along side LOC or on the other side of LOC.
> 
> Don't waste time on us. We know you are lying.



Please update your english to understand what does along side LOC means in the context to subject.
If not you will for sure understand it in better way in very short term.

Lying or not is different matter, what matters there is change in attitude and will prove very costly to Pakistan. At the same time my chances of getting Pakistan Tourist Visa has been smoked up for next few years


----------



## BATMAN

graphican said:


> Pakistan has released video footage of firing across LOC which India claims was a "surgical strike". It is clear that this was a firing across LOC where mortars are being fired. Indian has no evidence to back its claims of "Surgical Strike" in Pakistan. Indian media claims there is a footage but in the same sentence they said "they would never make it public" and we all know why



This also proves that hindu army chief of Indian army, is a lier and coward...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omega supremme

http://hamariweb.com/pakistan-tv-channels/express_news.aspx 

Pakistan response to india killing of two pakistani troops from video it looks like we have killed 4 to 5 troops from the video footage

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

Viny said:


> Please update your english to understand what does along side LOC means in the context to subject.
> If not you will for sure understand it in better way in very short term.
> 
> Lying or not is different matter, what matters there is change in attitude and will prove very costly to Pakistan.



Tell us more dear. What does "along side" LOC means.

For us it is a hollow term to fool you guys since that is the idea of all this PR exercise. Too fool Indian nation.

As for cost. We are ready for anything. Lets see what you can really do other than PR exercises.


----------



## Baba Google

Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sims1729

people asking this question about how IA could cross LOC without PA noticing are not thinking this thru...Militants cross the LOC all the time even with IA trying to do their best...LOC is a long border and its not a big deal for either side to cross with good intelligence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Exclusive images of Indian Army being briefed on Surgical Strikes, carrying it successfully and then returning back safely










No one can troll better than Pakistanis ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Soumitra said:


> there have been cease fire violations and cross border shellings after Uri. but no such claim before.
> 
> Hell a blog also published reports naming "sources" but Army denied it
> 
> this is real that is why this claim



This time we have a dramaibaaz in Modi ruling India who wants to save his ace in front of his nation. That is why the change in reaction this time.


----------



## notorious_eagle

cloud_9 said:


> LOL!If they release video's and pictures.



That would help establish credibility

So far everyone is calling it a bluff. The story simply does not add up.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jango said:


> Pfffttt....150 commandos is a whole company boy...
> 
> So you mean to say you chaps dropped a company full of commandos from helis (at least 3-4 helis, Mi-17) and then recorded it whole from a drone, and then 150 people just casually crossed the heavily mined, manned and patrolled LoC just like that after 4 hours of fierce fighting at a terrorist camp supposedly controlled by the Pak Army?
> 
> Are you Indians really that gullible?



150 dudes in 6 choppers (even if they use MI-17) enter Pak (which is conducting a nation wide massive exercise and is on high alert) .. Cross LOC... The worlds most militarised border ...

Kill 100000000000 guys and go back ..

And than the Indian DGMO calls Pakistani counterpart and informs him about it?


Meanwhile on the border 3 indian posts are flattened .. And no causality reported from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

watch indian posts getting destroyed on samma news right now. good shot


----------



## Viny

Areesh said:


> For us it is a hollow term to fool you guys since that is the idea of all this PR exercise. Too fool Indian nation.
> 
> As for cost. We are ready for anything. Lets see what you can really do other than PR exercises.



If its so hollow, why are you all getting excited, just brush it side and get into daily routine job and let the world laugh it out. Rather your PM has to rush into federal cabinet meetings and make statements to calm down the public reactions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Do you people think this is funny? Have any of you ever braved 120 mm mortar fire or 155 mm artillery shelling? Ever seen a man die? A good man? There is no glory or dignity to it. Not really. 

I hope the this stops soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dragon4

Youtube videos, memes, slangs, abuses, unrelated aerial photography providing some respite to our neighbors.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Indians were itching for war....It is sad....very sad...They also killed 2 soldiers of ours...What are they smoking?


----------



## DavidSling

Hopefuly, this will solve in a peaceful way.
if not, we'll stand beside our Indian brothers, whatever it takes

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Soumitra

Areesh said:


> This time we have a dramaibaaz in Modi ruling India who wants to save his ace in front of his nation. That is why the change in reaction this time.


My dear Modi was PM that time also. I am talking just after Uri


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage


thats some seriously accurate sht....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baba Google

Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage



Dang man .. Looks like Mortar hits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Viny said:


> If its so hollow, why are you all getting excited, just brush it side and get into daily routine job and let the world laugh it out. Rather your PM has to rush into federal cabinet meetings and make statements to calm down the public reactions.



I am on a Pakistani forum laughing at your claims. Why you are in pain???

Move on and come back when you have some proof for your claims. For now even your DGMO is confused what you have done last night.


----------



## Mrc

omega supremme said:


> http://hamariweb.com/pakistan-tv-channels/express_news.aspx
> 
> Pakistan response to india killing of two pakistani troops from video it looks like we have killed 4 to 5 troops from the video footage



Wow that was bulls eye


----------



## sreekimpact

The Indian decision to conduct a strike against terrorist bases across the Line of Control (LoC) has important implications for nuclear deterrence and Pakistan's so-called nuclear 'red lines'.

Though full details of the strike are still awaited, the fact that India publicly announced it and stated that the Indian Director-General of Military Operations (DGMO) had informed his Pakistani counterpart about the attack reinforces India's decision to challenge these nuclear red lines.Irrespective of whether Pakistan responds or even how it responds, the nuclear deterrence game between India and Pakistan has changed.

Even before this operation, Pakistan's leaders had begun talking of the possibility of nuclear escalation and have threatened to attack India with nuclear weapons if India goes to war in response to the Uri attack.

This was to be expected and it tracks well with previous Pakistani behaviour: in the case of both Kargil and during the Operation Parakram crisis too, Pakistan was the first to suggest the possibility of nuclear war.

Pakistan's threat are perfectly understandable and in keeping with its deterrence strategy. But though these threats are logical, there is little logic to Pakistan actually using nuclear weapons. The Indian cross-LoC strike exposes a basic contradiction between the logic of Pakistan's nuclear threats and the illogic of actually carrying out such threats.
The logic of Pakistan's nuclear threats is understandable. As a state that believes it is conventionally weaker than India, Pakistan sees nuclear weapons as off-setting the relative inferiority of its conventional military power vis-à-vis India.
But while nuclear weapons are the perfect means to ensure national survival of states that worry that their survival itself is at stake, expanding their use beyond simply ensuring national survival is problematic. This is what Pakistan has been attempting to do for the last two decades.

Pakistan has been attempting to use nuclear weapons to shield itself from any retaliation so that it could use terrorists to attack India. It has done this by claiming that any Indian military action will result in a nuclear escalation.
Unfortunately, successive Indian governments, starting with the Vajpayee government, reinforced this logic by refusing to respond to clear and blatant Pakistani support for terrorists attacking India.


It did not have to be so. Immediately after the Kargil war, both the then Defence Minister George Fernandes as well as Army Chief General VP Malik proposed that there was sufficient space between a sub-conventional war and a nuclear escalation for India to consider conventional war options to respond to Pakistan's provocations.

What they were saying was simple and logical: Pakistan was unlikely to use nuclear weapons unless any Indian military operation went so far as to threaten the survival of Pakistan itself.

This meant that Pakistan's leaders would not contemplate nuclear escalation for Indian military actions that stayed well below such objectives. Indeed, no Indian leader has considered threatening the survival of Pakistan.

Thus, as long as Indian objectives and action stayed well below the threshold of threatening Pakistan's survival, India could engage in military action, including across the LoC or the international border.

Their proposal exposed the contradiction of Pakistan attempting to use nuclear weapons to shield Pakistan's support for terrorism against India. If their proposal had been followed up, Pakistan's nuclear shield would have been stripped, at least in so far as using that shield to support terrorism was concerned.

Unfortunately, neither the Vajpayee government nor the Manmohan Singh government followed up on the suggestion that India did not have to worry about Pakistan's nuclear escalation in considering a military response to Pakistan's terrorist attacks.

By not responding, they implicitly reinforced Pakistan's exaggerated nuclear red-lines, which over time straddled the LoC and the border. And Pakistan's rhetoric successfully further reinforced the red-line, as did Pakistan's moves to build 'Tactical Nuclear Weapons' (TNWs).

Pakistan's TNW gambit further illustrates the illogic of Pakistan actually carrying out the implied threat of nuclear escalation. Pakistan's TNWs, based on a short-range missile called the Nasr, are supposed to be used to prevent Indian armoured columns from penetrating deep into Pakistan or capturing Pakistani territory.

But the illogic is in assuming that Pakistan would actually carry out such an action, considering that any Pakistani nuclear attack, even on Indian forces that had penetrated some distance into Pakistani territory, would be met with some kind of nuclear response by India.

India's massive retaliation strategy suffers from its own credibility problem, of course: we are supposed to believe that the Indian leadership has the stomach to launch a full-scale nuclear attack that would kill tens of millions of Pakistani civilians and put at risk tens of millions more Indian civilians in a certain Pakistani retaliation, in response to a limited Pakistani nuclear attack on Indian forces in Pakistani territory.

But even given the illogic of India's massive retaliation doctrine, it would be foolish of any Pakistani commander to assume that there will be no nuclear response from India. And if there is going to be a nuclear response from India to a limited nuclear first use by Pakistan, the damage to both sides will be tremendous.

We are expected to believe that Pakistani commanders will calculate that they would be better off after such an outcome than to suffer a temporary conventional military defeat and loss of limited amount of territory for a limited amount of time (since India will not hold on to captured territory for any length of time).

This basic illogic was what the Fernandes/Malik proposal sought to exploit. *And that is exactly what the Indian strike on Wednesday seeks to do also: to demonstrate to Pakistan that its exaggerated nuclear bluff will no longer go unchallenged.


It will be difficult to argue now, by either the Pakistani military or by well-meaning outsiders




who fear a nuclear escalation and so counsel 'strategic restraint', that Pakistan's maximalist nuclear red-lines have any credibility.
In doing so, it also opens up a whole new set of future military options for India to consider in dealing with Pakistan's nuclear terrorism.
Disclaimer: The author Dr Rajesh Rajagopalan is a Professor of International Politics at Jawaharlal Nehru University. The views expressed here are his own and not that of Network 18*


----------



## Areesh

Soumitra said:


> My dear Modi was PM that time also. I am talking just after Uri



Yeah and after Uri he has to save face and hence this new drama by your PM.


----------



## Dazzler

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 339032



Oh man, thats a good one.. 

Just curious, is it attested?


----------



## omega supremme

@Ghostwhowalks,

@notorious_eagle,

@A.Rafay,

touela,

PurpleButcher,

graphican,

The Eagle,

me_itsme,

Tom M,

Jonah Arthur,

nana41,

salaampakfauj,

aswin,

ThinkLogically,

Kaka420,

Buğra,

zebra7,

F.O.X,

khakhi_chaddi,

Su-35SM3 Flanker-N,

SammiiPryo34,

Viny,

Soumitra,

DavidSling,

Jango,

Riyad,

Major Sam,

litman,

alarabi,

koolio,

meghdut,

Rocky25,

Zibago,

okan tekis,

Areesh,

majid mehmood,

X-2.,

Vatoz,

Valkyrie,

Pluralist,

Khan_21,

Two,

Assailiant,

Quibbler,

PAKISTANFOREVER,

smali183,

Stannis Baratheon,

YousufSSG,

@nahmed69

By the video being showed by the express news it shows that we have killed some four or 5 troops

@Mrc 
@Zarwan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DavidSling said:


> Hopefuly, this will solve in a peaceful way.
> if not, we'll stand beside our Indian brothers, whatever it takes


who gives a fuk boy.. You can stand or sit on their puny dicks .. As if we give a fuk..



Dazzler said:


> Oh man, thats a good one..
> 
> Just curious, is it attested?



Yeah ... Obama signed it during his visit to India .. Attested by Chief Justice Katjoo..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alarabi

Pakistan should call for emergency UN meeting to discuses such an aggressive and unacceptable action/claim from India on Pakistan territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

lol Someone made a video with front camera for this, that also lollywood type. hahaha...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## omega supremme

kempe,

aswin,

Tempest II,

meghdut,

omega supremme,

lcloo,

Dr. Abdul Basit,

Rupeshkumar,

Abdullah Shahid,

alarabi,

majorytyrant,

Skywalker,

PAKISTANFOREVER,

GHOST RIDER,


----------



## $@rJen

Suddenly PA became Superman....

21 soldiers dead....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 150 dudes in 6 choppers (even if they use MI-17) enter Pak (which is conducting a nation wide massive exercise and is on high alert) .. Cross LOC... The worlds most militarised border ...
> 
> Kill 100000000000 guys and go back ..
> 
> And than the Indian DGMO calls Pakistani counterpart and informs him about it?
> 
> 
> Meanwhile on the border 3 indian posts are flattened .. And no causality reported from India.



Sounds like the script of Border is in the works.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## X-2.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Our 2 Martyrs = 3 indian posts destroyed .. Dozens killed.


I heard 3 !! 3 our jawans =30 Indian rats 
So no dozen but 2 1\2 dozens atleast


----------



## Areesh

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage



Oye teriiii bhaiinssss

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

DavidSling said:


> Hopefuly, this will solve in a peaceful way.
> if not, we'll stand beside our Indian brothers, whatever it takes



That would be very unfortunate for you.
I can only extend my sympathies...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

sims1729 said:


> people asking this question about how IA could cross LOC without PA noticing are not thinking this thru...Militants cross the LOC all the time even with IA trying to do their best...LOC is a long border and its not a big deal for either side to cross with good intelligence



150 militants dont cross multiple points in helicopters, fight for 4 hours and return

Use your brain


----------



## $@rJen

alarabi said:


> Pakistan should call for emergency UN meeting to discuses such an aggressive and unacceptable action/claim from India on Pakistan territory.



what do you think is gonna happen after the meeting??


----------



## kempe

*Good !! Diplomatic Offensive now*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781454387809882113


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

X-2. said:


> I heard 3 !! 3 our jawans =30 Indian rats
> So no dozen but 2 1\2 dozens atleast


Irrespective of any nation .. One should respect soldiers.. Even if they belong to our enemy state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PurpleButcher

It's sad that just becasue of the ego of Modi, soldiers (Pakistani and Indian(shown in this video)) had to lay down their lives. At the end of the day, its the poor who die while policy makers will keep on barking .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

saad ahmad said:


> In 1965 war Indian army made fake tape like this and claimed that they captured lahore



Sir,

With today's advancement of technologies, don't you think its so much easier to detect any fake photos/ videos?


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

omega supremme said:


> http://hamariweb.com/pakistan-tv-channels/express_news.aspx
> 
> Pakistan response to india killing of two pakistani troops from video it looks like we have killed 4 to 5 troops from the video footage


Ma bhen karde

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viny

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage



Is it me only who feels its a cheap cgi, where they forgot the light source and shadow directions, forget about camera being on indian side to capture the footage. 

None of the grass stems move, nor does the tree leaves wave a single micron, what kind of precision bombing was it, that the nothing else in nature got any affect of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kinetic

Pakistan can go to any extent for self ego. lol Look at the video, was that solder went for toilet near LoC!! lol

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Hallian_Khan

just chk the accuracy of our arty.... pinpoint...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dazzler said:


> Sounds like the script of Border is in the works.



A flop one ...

Phantom 2.. Starting Saif Ali Khan
Ashwariya Rai 


Includes 4 songs

One sexy AF item number performed by pro yanks chopra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Some one should remind these Indians that although IOK is a disputed area but coming from Delhi to Srinagar and killing some locals in fake encounters and filming it from overhead doesn't exactly qualify as crossing the LOC. 
BTW, any details on Indian casualties. !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Baba Google

Viny said:


> Is it me only who feels its a cheap cgi, where they forgot the light source and shadow directions, forget about camera being on indian side to capture the footage.



Jung hon day bas tu, jedi tu bachi laee hoye na dp tey, enu tey main lazmi chakna wekhin tu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New Resolve

Awan68 said:


> Do they even know that by doing these fake egoistic chest thumping they are actually destroting india's cred as serious nation, these false flashes will turn them into an international joke..



Thats what happens when nutters with a complex take over a country, they turn that country into a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-2.

Areesh said:


> Rest assured. We would take our revenge. Watch this space. Or keep watching this forum.


inshaAllah 
I just back2home and switch on saw this news about Indian propaganda abt surgical strikes then our 3 brothers are shaheeds 
Now couldn't control my anger and I may beat few indians out there lol


----------



## sreekimpact

More cheer for India: Hockey U-18 Asia Cup: India defeat Pakistan 3-1 in Dhaka.


----------



## graphican

On this URL: there is a live video going on in which three Indian soldiers shown losing their lives. *Unfortunate!* but it is a video with evidence of Pakistan's response for Indian firing at LOC.

http://hamariweb.com/pakistan-tv-channels/express_news.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

We know the limit of Indian Military well enough and you can only open artillery fire from your mouth and there is no backup in India's case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kinetic said:


> Pakistan can go to any extent for self ego. lol Look at the video, was that solder went for toilet near LoC!! lol



The ones india claimed Pakistan beheaded were also in toilets...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armoured Division

False lies exposed.



> An Indian army officer in Kashmir said there had been shelling from the Pakistani side of the border into the Nowgam district, near the Line of Control, and the exchange of fire continued during the day.
> There were no casualties or damage reported on the Indian side of the frontier.



http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN11Z0IJ


----------



## sparten

Kinetic said:


> lol Someone made a video with front camera for this, that also lollywood type. hahaha...


This is known as a "gun camera" you idiot. Gun Camera footage is usually pretty grainy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage



Hey boys check this

@Windjammer @DESERT FIGHTER @Tipu7 

Looks like it is BSF that has been hit hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Trolling at its best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PatriotLover

nik141993 said:


> between 125-150 para SF were involved in raid huge causality inflicted on pakodias ,I am loving it...govt going to realse pics of operation



No pics of videos will come. Indians are cowards. Nothing happened.


----------



## Areesh

sreekimpact said:


> More cheer for India: Hockey U-18 Asia Cup: India defeat Pakistan 3-1 in Dhaka.



No issues. We would meet again in the final. We would beat you then.


----------



## Jango

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage



WTF...did ISPR really release that?

Or is it just something made up by our media?


----------



## abrar khan

Joe Shear said:


> No, it wasn't.
> 
> It was a remark made by an arsehole.
> 
> Was it made on PDF? Are we going to see reactions on PDF to every damnfool thing said elsewhere? Do we follow PDF rules or the rules that these jokers did not know even existed?
> 
> What is the connection to my criticism of that post?





Joe Shearer said:


> No, it wasn't.
> 
> It was a remark made by an arsehole.
> 
> Was it made on PDF? Are we going to see reactions on PDF to every damnfool thing said elsewhere? Do we follow PDF rules or the rules that these jokers did not know even existed?
> 
> What is the connection to my criticism of that post?


Your reaction is your connection, please understand.


----------



## DavidSling

BATMAN said:


> That would be very unfortunate for you.
> I can only extend my sympathies...


remains to be seen


----------



## omega supremme

the news is live on the express newa currently
*PurpleButcher*
soldiers (Pakistani and Indian(shown in this video))
the soldiers killed in the video are only of india not Pakistani


----------



## Areesh

Kaka420 said:


> Jung hon day bas tu, jedi tu bachi laee hoye na dp tey, enu tey main lazmi chakna wekhin tu



dil khush kar diya larhkai tu nai. Jeeta reh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

PatriotLover said:


> Again the rubbish. No hindu have guts to step into Pakistan.



Not even Pakistani Hindus???


----------



## Dazzler

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage




If this is not enough an evidence, i wonder what else is. In the mean time, where is the evidence of so called surgical strikes??



DavidSling said:


> remains to be seen



You should stand besides them, theyll need your troops sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jawad iqbal

cmone indians..how can you deny video proofs now


----------



## P@nThEr




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dazzler said:


> If this is not enough an evidence, i wonder what else is. In the mean time, where is the evidence of so called surgical strikes??



They are working on it with collaboration from Bollywood..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X-2.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Irrespective of any nation .. One should respect soldiers.. Even if they belong to our enemy state.


If they are morally good
They raped Assam and Kashmiris women
They disrespect shaheeds dead bodies
They kill babies
Sorry sir I'm not into that
I do respect soldiers or veterans but not such filthy ones

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

http://live.express.pk/ check this out JAWABI KARWAI ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DavidSling said:


> remains to be seen



Last time you chickened out when we threatened to lay waste on demona..


----------



## Areesh

X-2. said:


> inshaAllah
> I just back2home and switch on saw this news about Indian propaganda abt surgical strikes then our 3 brothers are shaheeds
> Now couldn't control my anger and I may beat few indians out there lol



2 soldiers are shaheed as per ISPR. 9 are injured.

We would take the revenge soon. don't worry.


----------



## P@nThEr

BATMAN said:


> That would be very unfortunate for you.
> I can only extend my sympathies...


India & Iran both are mortaring you even time to time Afghanistan does..
What can be more unfortunate?


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781455458200530944


----------



## Kinetic

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The ones india claimed Pakistan beheaded were also in toilets...



You are in toilet, i understand, seeing Indian responses and the actors in the mobile camera video. Cutting head is not beheading but surrendering is real beheading. Shame.



Areesh said:


> 2 soldiers are shaheed as per ISPR. 9 are injured.
> 
> We would take the revenge soon. don't worry.




Another surrender?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Areesh

P@nThEr said:


> View attachment 339036



Bollywood is working hard I guess. 

Anyways we are waiting for them. It would be fun exposing those pictures.


----------



## Hallian_Khan

right now indian media be like " Ab banda mazak b na karay?"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Windjammer said:


> Some one should remind these Indians that although IOK is a disputed area but coming from Delhi to Srinagar and killing some locals in fake encounters and filming it from overhead doesn't exactly qualify as crossing the LOC.
> BTW, any details on Indian casualties. !!!


Till now 6 casualties from indian side .......

Actually 

Pak Army destroyed 3 main Supplies of Indian Army and Killed 6 Indian Soldiers, after the the violation of ceasefire by India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paritosh

RAMPAGE said:


> Do you people think this is funny? Have any of you ever braved 120 mm mortar fire or 155 mm artillery shelling? Ever seen a man die? A good man? There is no glory or dignity to it. Not really.
> 
> I hope the this stops soon.


It's nice to see sane voices on this forum from time to time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Armoured Division said:


> False lies exposed.
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN11Z0IJ



Routers could not confirm anything and it reports news and it clearly says "*In escalation, India says launches strikes on militants in Pakistan"*

Every news resource is using "India says" as there is no confirmation and no evidence provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKD

Lol propaganda at its best no Indian have been killed but two pakistani soldiers lost their life(RIP)..Pakistan only best in *PROPOGANDA & DENIAL




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Kinetic said:


> Another surrender?



Nope anything like this:

http://www.firstpost.com/india/bsf-trooper-dead-sniper-fire-pakistani-soldiers-jk-2335574.html

or this:

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Parliament-outraged/articleshow/21645080.cms

Or anything that is enough to make you whine.


----------



## P@nThEr

Areesh said:


> Bollywood is working hard I guess.
> 
> Anyways we are waiting for them. It would be fun exposing those pictures.


You really think so?
How can take fun out of destroying 3 posts while you have your soldiers martyred & injured?


----------



## I S I

Mot aai BSF ki.


----------



## graphican

AKD said:


> Lol propaganda at its best no Indian have been killed but two pakistani soldiers lost their life(RIP)..Pakistan only best in *PROPOGANDA & DENIAL
> View attachment 339037
> *



Pakistan has given video evidence of killing three Indian soldiers. It is unfortunate video but at least it confirms Pakistan's claims.


----------



## The Eagle

@Jango @mods

Kindly merge under mentioned thread here.

https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...posts-3-indian-posts-destroyed-at-loc.452267/


----------



## PurpleButcher

omega supremme said:


> the news is live on the express newa currently
> *PurpleButcher*
> soldiers (Pakistani and Indian(shown in this video))
> the soldiers killed in the video are only of india not Pakistani


I was referring to the 2 pakistani soldiers who embraced shaddat not those indian soldiers shown in this video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Kinetic said:


> Gun and camera. lol Look at the quality you bitch.


plz give us surgical strikes proves first even single proof


----------



## Areesh

P@nThEr said:


> You really think so?
> How can take fun out of destroying 3 posts while you have your soldiers martyred & injured?



Wew ould get our revenge for sure. I know that. You know that. 

Now do share us the "proofs" when they are ready.


----------



## Meengla

RIP to the dead.
Whether surgical strike or not, if this means a face saving de-escalation then be it. Pakistan can claim inflicting casualties and India can claim to have avenged Uri.
But... I don't think the current Indian govt is interested in de-escalation. It is trying its level best to deflect attention from its political failure in IoK. It is trying its level best to slow down the game-changing CPEC potential for Pakistan. *All this at a time when it was the least in Pakistan's interests to heat up issues with India*--Pakistan is in an economic revival. 

Iam afraid, we are going back to the pre 2003-4 era where Manmohan and Musharraf had came to some kind of detente.


----------



## Khan_21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragon4

Pakistan should do a press briefing and show this video to the world!


----------



## Kinetic

Areesh said:


> Nope anything like this:
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/bsf-trooper-dead-sniper-fire-pakistani-soldiers-jk-2335574.html
> 
> or this:
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Parliament-outraged/articleshow/21645080.cms
> 
> Or anything that is enough to make you whine.




I know Indian solders petrol near to zero line without any fear so killing them with sniper is cowardly act, only you can do.


----------



## Armoured Division

graphican said:


> Routers could not confirm anything and it reports news and it clearly says "*In escalation, India says launches strikes on militants in Pakistan"*
> 
> Every news resource is using "India says" as there is no confirmation and no evidence provided.




India just flushed the pakistani media claim of destroying 3 border posts down the toilet.


----------



## Stealth

cloud_9 said:


> LOL!If they release video's and pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

you can literately see 4 Indian soldiers getting blown to bits ...but somehow it is fake and propaganda .... & Indian strikes are real even though not even 1 picture of proof is present..

you Killed 2 of ours .... we Killed 4 of yours ...... Come again....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The Eagle

Men in uniform are respected for their services to the respective nations. No need to celebrate any casualty or pass insulting remarks. Ethics must be kept in view though opinion is not denied nor prohibited. It is our duty to show morality and responsibility as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Kinetic said:


> I know Indian solders petrol near to zero line without any fear so killing them with sniper is cowardly act, only you can do.



I don't care if it is a military target.

Cowardly act or not. We would hit only military targets for our revenge. Don't worry.


----------



## Thunder Bolt

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154216146097663




Two Indian Soldiers being smoked to Hell By Pakistan Army's Retaliation at LoC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vapnope

637 Comments, Pakistan main India ka jhanda kab tk Lehra rahy Indian posters?


----------



## Tipu7

Areesh said:


> Hey boys check this
> 
> @Windjammer @DESERT FIGHTER @Tipu7
> 
> Looks like it is BSF that has been hit hard.


I know,
i am working on it 
Two BSF were just sent to hell ................
Pakistan Defense offical page is banned in India, so gotta find alternative link inorder to emotionally hurt our Indian friends Sir G Kal strikes celebrations


----------



## New Resolve

Seems indian casualties are high and targets had already been selected, how much more embarrassment can the indians take, another Chai Wala production.


----------



## Windjammer

Areesh said:


> Hey boys check this
> 
> @Windjammer @DESERT FIGHTER @Tipu7
> 
> Looks like it is BSF that has been hit hard.


Holy hell, you can see at least six Indian soldiers killed there, have the Indians said anything about their own casualties.


----------



## Areesh

Windjammer said:


> Holy hell, you can see at least six Indian soldiers killed there, have the Indians said anything about their own casualties.



There have been reports of BSF posts being hit by Indian media.


----------



## graphican

F.O.X said:


> you can literately see 4 Indian soldiers getting blown to bits ...but somehow it is fake and propaganda .... & Indian strikes are real even though not even 1 picture of proof is present..
> 
> you Killed 2 of ours .... we Killed 4 of your ...... Come again....



Pakistan says it killed 6 Indian soldiers. We can see 3 or 4 losing their lives in these videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armoured Division

No casualties on India side confirmed by Cabinet minister:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781459047518044160


----------



## zebra7

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage



@MilSpec 

Its time to resume our earlier debates of the option available with the India.
As your whole argument was that their is no balls in India to do that or that.

Now lets review it again

1. Using Water War -- You might have heard the news of the meeting done by Modi to review the IWT -- A studies done in 2010 indicates that even if we didn't broke the IWT, and fully utilize our share of water of 20%, that would hurt the Pakistan. This option have been activated now.

2. Short tactical moves, and give the tactical commander the freeness -- We won't be hearing any news from the Indian media this time, and guess, why there was so much F-16 flying in the P0K areas, and level of allertness, because something is going on in the background.

3. Surgical Strike -- You called again no balls game, but this won't be the option right now, because Winter is comming, and for a sane PM or the Leaders, this would take place only when we have the justification Solid. So the best option is to make the condition, that makes the enemy to do some foolish action e.g Make the condition of the Water so that they make the first step, which would give India the justification to end the game latter.

4. Corner the Pakistan -- This option have been activated, and very evident from the lattest facts of SAARC meeting in Islamabad conditions. 

5. Remove MFN Status -- Your argument was, that no problem for Pak -- Agreed, but small steps including other steps makes a big one, which is decisive.

6. Internationalize Balluchistan -- Soon it will be the reality, and the lattest Bugti will get the asylum in India. Why Pakistan will have the problem, because he is stuck in Switzerland as the Swiss govt. don't allow him to go outside of their country, and he was not able to accelerate the movement. With the asylum in India (He won't be the first one who will get the asylum, and not the last) he could visit more areas, and could raise the voice more prominently.

7. Covert Operation -- You wrongly understand the word Covert operation, which will be all the options above.

8. Corner the Pakistan Internationally and declare it as Terrorist State -- This option is also been activated, Sushma Swaraj speech indicates the call for the Global agreement to do that and to address the very source which is spreading the terror. There were some news regarding the USA itself, when some senate tries to bring some resolution passed for that, and might know better there.

regards. So where would you like to resume our discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kinetic said:


> I know Indian solders petrol near to zero line without any fear so killing them with sniper is cowardly act, only you can do.




which sniper make a smoke and mess like fire of artillery.. you invented one?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparten

I don't take any pleasure in the deaths of any soldiers.

I am not unhappy that 4 enemy troops have been blown to Kingdom Come.


----------



## SmilingBuddha

All the news about surgical strikes on Pakistan territory is a BIG LIE and pakistan is right in denying of any attack on it's soil as it's all Indian territory.


----------



## Areesh

Armoured Division said:


> No casualties on India side confirmed by Cabinet minister:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781459047518044160



How casualties can happen when there is no surgical strike? 

it is obvious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

PatriotLover said:


> No pics of videos will come. Indians are cowards. Nothing happened.


Pakistan was saying there will be no surgical strikes. But it did happen. Wait for few days you will get video too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kempe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

YousufSSG said:


> http://live.express.pk/ check this out JAWABI KARWAI ,


I just watched it. This is proof we kicked their *** while they just made false claims in press conference. Their soldiers can be seen being blown away. Pak army zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791179154251885





*Footage of Pakistan Army's bombing over Indian outposts. ALLAH O AKBAR!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154216146097663

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

kempe said:


>



Looool

Check the maturity level of our enemy nation. 

@Windjammer @DESERT FIGHTER @Tipu7

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

P@nThEr said:


> lol
> It's kind of arse saving propaganda..
> Where in the video 21 soldiers are mentioned??
> All are shouting chooukia choukia by an annoying lady voice..
> Destroying bunkers has been happening from both sides since decades.



Happy dude?


----------



## F.O.X

graphican said:


> Pakistan says it killed 6 Indian soldiers. We can see 3 or 4 losing their lives in these videos.


Lets say 4 .... we have proof of 4 so lets agree to that .. we may have killed more than 10 but since there is no proof ... we dont count that ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

CHACHA"G" said:


> *Hello all
> I just watch Indain DGMO press brefing , First of all where the hell on earth he said "there army crossed in to Pakistan" he only said on LoC ,and its more likely from indian side with heavy Guns .
> Second Y the hell on earth they did not take any question , and Y in the very end guy said we will inform you when we have more information available ,,,,,
> Man r u Fuking Serious u claim u crossed LoC (Surgical Strike) or Attack Pakistan , and u guys did it with out any Plan or briefing to DGMO , Isnt it better that your DG wait for full info , what if Indian Army chief say its a cross border LoC firing exchange.
> Please watch his briefing and enjoy, link is here
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...afeguard-our-nation-defence-ministry-3055715/
> *
> @waz , @MastanKhan , @The Sandman , @shah1398 , @Windjammer , @Zibago , @django , @Moonlight , @WAJsal , and every one.


They are not capable of launching a effective and stealth like operation across the heavily defended LOC.....and the astute Indian observers are well aware of this.Kudos yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Armoured Division said:


> India just flushed the pakistani media claim of destroying 3 border posts down the toilet.



Pakistan has also released images of those destroyed posts. When there is pictorial evidence, what is left for you to deny them? Claim those images are fake? We expect you to do that as India is an enemy country to Pakistan and it would not accept its defeat. 

India also didn't accept death of any of its soldiers and now we can see at least 3 indian soldiers losing their lives. Now go on and deny them as fake as well as you would naturally do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Soldiers must be respected irrespective of their nationality. Insults may not be done at all or any kind of celebration for deaths. We must show responsibility and pay respect to the fallen in line of duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

Pakistan just taught India a lesson on how to prove its claims; and prove beyond doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Areesh said:


> Looool
> 
> Check the maturity level of our enemy nation.
> 
> @Windjammer @DESERT FIGHTER @Tipu7


Shared thread about it already


----------



## LOGICAL BOSSS

Aether said:


> These are mere allegations to cover up for their proven infiltration in Pakistan. Your agents were caught in Pakistan and confessed the terrorist activities if you are forgetting.
> 
> What terrorist Modi did was to appease its people by visiting the house of PM and making tall claims of peace. When the Pakistani authorities wanted to start dialogue he ran away as he couldn't consume peace with Muslim country. He is a racist and anti-muslim from the core of his heart


I know about RAW activities but these are mostly reply back type much limited, undercover and much smaller in scale then what Pak Army or ISI is doing openly against India. If pak take steps then RAW itself will died. 

Can you denied LeT or other terrorists ORGs operating openly inside your territory under police and Army protection ?

Modi gave serious try and NS also reciprocated but powerful ISI actually made all this only to save there Importance (I know U will not agree wth me)

Modi never differentiate b/w Muslim and Hindus when it comes to development , Gujrat Muslims become most prosperous under Modi only. Still there is not a single indication comes even from Muslims or Opposition that he is doing something called "racist and anti-muslim"


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Areesh said:


> Oye teriiii bhaiinssss


I was trying to explain the same thing to my Indian counterparts that yesterday there army got their *** handled to them. And my source is confirming that but they are doing usual ranting and making fun of my source . Now reality come in front of everyone haha


----------



## Skywalker

khakhi_chaddi said:


> Pakistan was saying there will be no surgical strikes. But it did happen. Wait for few days you will get video too.


Few days..why not now...are you taking off your khaki chaddi to make a fake one.


----------



## SilentSpeaker

Rashid Mahmood said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154216146097663



Now thats called proof

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

There are three superpowers in the world

1. USA - Largest military
2. China - Largest economy (billion plus club
3. India - Largest number of She-Males in the world (billion plus club)

Mess with eagle (USA) or mess with dragon China and watch what happens. Mess with the Holy Cow and this is what happens?










The only thing Pakistan has to* worry about *is if India get's help from Bangla Mukhto's. Then it is time to worry big time. Bangla Mukhto and Indian Cow combination is lethal as we know from 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RuheTag

Someone sane need to intervene to stop any further madness. 

At the time stupid people celebrate death of soldiers of either side,, at homes families of those mourn. I dont think either sides soldiers were bad people. both were doing their duty. 

Well.. It seems this madness will go for a while until Modi jis reputation and ego isnt fully recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New Resolve

Sad to see all this violence but the fact is that this will be deeply embarassing for Modi yet again. How much more can he take.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I S I

Man these indiots are brainwashed as F.


----------



## coffee_cup

Same people who were claiming to be inheritors of IVC or having intergalactic aeroplanes some 7000 years ago or claiming Pakistani bombed Samjhota Express or claiming to having found Pakistani "terrorist boats", or claiming to have conducted "Sir G Kal" strikes a day or two after URI....


are now claiming to have conducted another "Sir G Kal" strikes.

What do you people do in real lives, when you are not living in a parallel universe? Perhaps eat and drink, and then go back to that deep state of delusion?

Indians.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## graphican

Armoured Division said:


> No casualties on India side confirmed by Cabinet minister:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781459047518044160



Wao, India is not even sure if it attacked on 5 places or 6. Look at the level of your maturity that India attacked at 5-6 places and didn't lose a single live or got any soldier injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Areesh said:


> Looool
> 
> Check the maturity level of our enemy nation.
> 
> @Windjammer @DESERT FIGHTER @Tipu7



Check out the menu of that Singh burger. They have a *White Guy burger* 
Why does Mr Singh look like Blackbeard the pirate?


----------



## N.Siddiqui

It takes a lot of time to fake, do doctored and manipulate images and videos, hence the delay from Indian side. 

Pakistan media has shown the real videos and images at the earliest. We all know how lethargic and slow things happen in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alee92nawaz

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> *Okay, it just came in now! Footage of Pakistan Army's bombing over Indian outposts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791172924252508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Updated*
> 
> Bombing video revealed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791158324253968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791137680922699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources are also claiming that 21 Indian soldiers have been killed in this crossfire. Pictures of destroyed Indian posts can be clearly seen.


just few explosions in the dark


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Areesh said:


> Looool
> 
> Check the maturity level of our enemy nation.
> 
> @Windjammer @DESERT FIGHTER @Tipu7


No honor at all what the hell


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

alee92nawaz said:


> just few explosions in the dark



See the first video mate!


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Rashid Mahmood said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154216146097663







Nice shot and this is called proof

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> No honor at all what the hell



Get a discount on burgers because we are fighting a war.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Sir Gee Kal...aaj nahi. 

This is what India meant by Surgical strikes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

PakSword said:


> This is hillarious. The following exchange of words I can imagine.
> 
> Indian DGMO: Hello PAK-DGMO
> PAK-DGMO: Hello, why are you bothering me?
> 
> Indian DGMO: We have conducted cross border strikes last night.
> PAK-DGMO: Wrong number
> 
> Indian DGMO: O bhai baat tou sun lo
> PAK DGMO: Sunao
> 
> Indian DGMO: We have conducted cross border strikes last night.
> PAK DGMO: Yaar mazak na kar. terey mobile main itna balance aata kahan say hai
> 
> Indian DGMO: Wishwas karlay yaar, our boys crossed the border last night
> PAK DGMO: Where were you? Have you seen them crossing the border yourself?
> Indian DGMO: No I was at a base, I ordered them to do so
> PAK DGMO: Lolz.... Chut*ya banadia terey boys nay tujh budhay ko... Ab band kar phone aur sonay day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armoured Division

graphican said:


> Pakistan says it killed 6 Indian soldiers. We can see 3 or 4 losing their lives in these videos.


lolzz.
I saw the whole video.
Forget casualties, not even an ounce of damage can be seen.


----------



## xyxmt

P@nThEr said:


> Answer my question.Stop giving your manly reply!
> If really that had happened then do you really think NDTV,India today will take rest?



oh the NDTV. the flag bearer of truth lol some examples

- Russia cancelled exercises
- China refuses to endorse Pakistan on Kashmir
- Indian surgical strikes deep inside Pakistan killing 200 terrorists
- Indian forces killed 20 terrorists crossing LOC

thats the kinds of reporting you like from NDTV??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F.O.X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781461124269150208

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Laozi

PatriotLover said:


> What rubbish!





abrar khan said:


> His body language saying.......lier





Side-Winder said:


> Funny how your DGMO was saying he informed his pakistani counterpart of this attack in the morning. This is 21st century grow up. your big fat asses can't hide from radars.





notorious_eagle said:


> That's an entire Company
> 
> You honestly believe, an entire company managed to sneak past the most heavily mined and fortified border without getting detected. Sunny Deol must be leading the charge i guess.



NO PARADROPPING !!!

Well Executed Strike


----------



## graphican

Armoured Division said:


> lolzz.
> I saw the whole video.
> Forget casualties, not even an ounce of damage can be seen.



What you are referring to was attack at night when cross-border firing was taking place. Go watch destroyed posts which are shared earlier in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Discussion between Indian DGMO and Pakistani DGMO:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

Laozi said:


> NO PARADROPPING !!!
> 
> Well Executed Strike



Excatly  
Kuddos to Pak Soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guru1

Lol look like typical ISPR propaganda and by the way camera .


----------



## Armoured Division

graphican said:


> What you are referring to was attack at night when cross-border firing was taking place. Go watch destroyed posts which are shared earlier in this thread.


Neither of the pictures actually show any damaged or destroyed posts.


----------



## graphican

It is unfortunate to see these soldiers losing life for Indian Government's Madness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Armoured Division said:


> Saw all the videos.
> Forget casualties; Not even an ounce of damage can be seen in any of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armoured Division

F.O.X said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781461124269150208


Police sources in AJK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Armoured Division said:


> Police sources in AJK.



Indian DGMO

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nadeemkhan110

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154216164967663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

******* these so called peace peace BS brigade... lets start the party... the bluff of Surgical Strike of India badly exposed. 2 Pakistani Soldiers and 6 Indian soldiers killed. IA DGMO didn't share any details, targets infos and cross border air or ground raid details with the international media nor with his own media. But LOC violation is officially admitted by him. 3 Indian Check Posts completely destroyed along with supply route (Pakistan already shared the video)... Pakistan has advantage at this time.. Pakistan SHOULD ATTACK with MRLS... Go ahead lets ******* Soldiers! PAF should ATTACK Indian forward bases... at the end India will responsible of all the consequences because IA DGMO escalate the tensions by using word Surgical Strike "ACT OF WAR"... ki hey yaan nahe ki.. dono sooratoon may India phans gaya hey the reason State Department, Chinese Govt called Indian Govt to stop this BS .... nobody can do anything in case of aggression ... Pakistan is on upper hand @ this time...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New Resolve

I really think after this embarrassment if the Indian public had an ounce of self respect they would force Modi to resign.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Armoured Division said:


> Saw all the videos.
> Forget casualties; Not even an ounce of damage can be seen in any of them.



Check it again.


----------



## Spring Onion

RuheTag said:


> Someone sane need to intervene to stop any further madness.
> 
> At the time stupid people celebrate death of soldiers of either side,, at homes families of those mourn. I dont think either sides soldiers were bad people. both were doing their duty.
> 
> Well.. It seems this madness will go for a while until Modi jis reputation and ego isnt fully recovered.



"Modi's fake ego is never going to be restored by Artillery surgical strikes"" Quote by Spring Onion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Armoured Division said:


> Saw all the videos.
> Forget casualties; Not even an ounce of damage can be seen in any of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## janu.bravo

Armoured Division said:


> Neither of the pictures actually show any damaged or destroyed posts.


sir is chez ki tou baat hi na karein aph...You did all surgical strikes last night virtually and we did something physically and we showed that unlike you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Areesh said:


> Get a discount on burgers because we are fighting a war.


And what type of burger do they eat. I thought beef was banned in India hahha lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

New Resolve said:


> I really think after this embarrassment if the* Indian public had an ounce of self respect *they would force Modi to resign.


they don't


----------



## graphican

Pakistan taking revenge of 2 Pakistani soldiers which India killed by firing across LOC. 3 Indian soldiers can be seen hitting the ground. It unfortunate though that soldiers at both sides lost their lives because Modi is mentally unfit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> And what type of burger do they eat. I thought beef was banned in India hahha lol



They do have veggie burgers in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Side-Winder said:


> Excatly
> Kuddos to Pak Soldiers




Oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee what was that? for real ? is it fresh one?


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Areesh said:


> Discussion between Indian DGMO and Pakistani DGMO:
> 
> View attachment 339053


Hahah


----------



## Armoured Division

Pluralist said:


>


LMAO.
This video Is from 2005 and you can find the same video on ******** uploaded in 2014:


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


@DESERT FIGHTER @graphican @Foxtrot bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

kempe said:


>



 if it is beef burger we will buy plenty to gift to Bharoti soldiers


----------



## Side-Winder

Spring Onion said:


> Oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee what was that? for real ? is it fresh one?



Yep being played on media channels


----------



## django

P@nThEr said:


> lol
> It's kind of arse saving propaganda..
> Where in the video 21 soldiers are mentioned??
> All are shouting chooukia choukia by an annoying lady voice..
> Destroying bunkers has been happening from both sides since decades.


At least their is a video, what the hell have you shown. This is going to backfire as Congress and co will want more info, when their is no info to provide it will be a setback to this RSS governement, we will be having the last laugh


----------



## koolio

Silly typical Indians still live in fools paradise known as supa powah hindia, Hindu faryland has not provided any evidence of so called surgical strikes as claimed by comedy hindian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Side-Winder said:


> Funny how your DGMO was saying he informed his pakistani counterpart of this attack in the morning. This is 21st century grow up. your big fat asses can't hide from radars.


When americans killed osama bin laden and questions were asked about pakistani radars you said there was no electricity so americans sneeked in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Taimoor Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Our 2 Martyrs = 3 indian posts destroyed .. Dozens killed.



We have to keep that ratio considering they are ten times more in numbers then us.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Spring Onion said:


> Oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee what was that? for real ? is it fresh one?


Yes ma'am . And indians still claim they have done surgical strikes. And you know I have a question. If india conducted such a large scale operation if Indian media has claimed why in the world was these soldiers not in alert position? That's the first rule of aggression. You attack then you defend for possible retaliation of enemies. Here the lie of India is proved


----------



## New Resolve

Question is who will take the blame for this fiasco, Indian Army or Modi. I think the IA has been forced into this situation by the Indian Government and they might shift the blame on IA.


----------



## graphican

Armoured Division said:


> LMAO.
> This video Is from 2005 and you can find the same video on ******** uploaded in 2014:
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @graphican @Foxtrot bravo



You are right. I see date uploaded as 2014. How about the other video where two Indians have lost their lives?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder

khakhi_chaddi said:


> When americans killed osama bin laden and questions were asked about pakistani radars you said there was no electricity so americans sneeked in.



hahaha.. i knew you morons will come up with this bullshit. Neither you are americans, nor do you have black hawks. What are you doing on defence forum? go join comedy nights. 
Oh meanwhile better enjoy this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

khakhi_chaddi said:


> When americans killed osama bin laden and questions were asked about pakistani radars you said there was no electricity so americans sneeked in.


This might be hard to swallow; but You.Are.Not.The.United.States.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guru1

Armoured Division said:


> LMAO.
> This video Is from 2005 and you can find the same video on ******** uploaded in 2014:
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @graphican @Foxtrot bravo


----------



## Laozi

Jango said:


> Pfffttt....150 commandos is a whole company boy...
> 
> So you mean to say you chaps dropped a company full of commandos from helis (at least 3-4 helis, Mi-17) and then recorded it whole from a drone, and then 150 people just casually crossed the heavily mined, manned and patrolled LoC just like that after 4 hours of fierce fighting at a terrorist camp supposedly controlled by the Pak Army?
> 
> Are you Indians really that gullible?



YES


----------



## Areesh

eowyn said:


> Stupid Pakistanis very old video of terrorists attack . posted in PDF many times



No issues. We would get revenge anyways. Do pray for your troopers posted along LOC and IB. 

Just saying

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781463045889527808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Side-Winder said:


> Excatly
> Kuddos to Pak Soldiers


Some news channel showing some old clip put on vidspak.com. this is not how real military videos are released.


----------



## Areesh

khakhi_chaddi said:


> Some news channel showing some old clip put on vidspak.com. this is not how real military videos are released.



Jo bhi hai. Do shrae videos and pictures of your "surgical strike". 

We are anxiously waiting to rip them apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Pakistan is continuing its Wahga Border routine which India has feared something and cancelled its flag ceremony. Indians, what are you afraid of? 

And there is a* Sikh Soldier* standing right at the front. Its good to see him there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

abrar khan said:


> Your reaction is your connection, please understand.



I am sorry, but my English is not up to it.What do you mean by that? I criticised somebody who is a member of PDF, you bring in some rascal who said something somewhere, and there is a connection? Or is there not a connection? What reaction? Should any gentleman have said anything even slightly different? 

It is helpful if we communicate clearly with each other, even on difficult matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Areesh said:


> Jo bhi hai. Do shrae videos and pictures of your "surgical strike".
> 
> We are anxiously waiting to rip them apart.


That is for Modi to watch and enjoy. Not ordinary people like you and me.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

khakhi_chaddi said:


> When americans killed osama bin laden and questions were asked about pakistani radars you said there was no electricity so americans sneeked in.


Wow you are one idiot son of a bitch. Where is the proof that Pakistan Army said that. Now don't show your DGMO statement as proof.
American heli were not detected because they had state of art stealth technology. Also they used black or dot spots which radars can't detect. Now don't say India did the same because you didn't one LOC is currently heavily guarded and PAF and Pakistani Army is on red alert due to such statements from India. Second Pakistan is currently conducting largest air combat exercises in which AWACS is been used . Any attempt from India would had been detected by Pakistan Airforce defence systems very soon. And the fighter jets participating in exercise would had been send to engage immediately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

These baniyas are real piece of work. First of all, their DGMO has become Joseph Goebbels.

Indians live in a fake, make-believe world fed on Bollywood trash. This so called 'surgical strike' is just to appease the public which had been promised by Modi sarkar. It was nothing but artillery shells lobbed in frustration. Nonetheless, Pakistan must remain vigilant to the utmost. It is perplexing that our PM is merry-making in London, when he should be in the National Command Centre taking stock of the military situation and our response.

PM is clueless on national security. For him nihari paya and shopping is more important.

We must re activate the open border policy abandoned in 2003. Freedom fighters are not terrorists or extremists. Legitimate struggle must be supported. And our Army and Air Force should be ready for timely response especially the Army. If things escalate, bomb these vermin from above.

Often times there's only one language these baniya FILTH understand. Hit them where it hurts. The death of 2 SHAHEEDS in uniform WILL be avenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

Side-Winder said:


> hahaha.. i knew you morons will come up with this bullshit. Neither you are americans, nor do you have black hawks. What are you doing on defence forum? go join comedy nights.
> Oh meanwhile better enjoy this



Hey dude, can you do some screen grabs of the strikes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

khakhi_chaddi said:


> That is for Modi to watch and enjoy. Not ordinary people like you and me.



So you accept that there are no pictures. OK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage


Mother fucker. IS bc ka to cheerta ur ga hoon ga. To Indians well we have videos to back up our claims what do you have? Modi's 56" chest lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

khakhi_chaddi said:


> When americans killed osama bin laden and questions were asked about pakistani radars you said there was no electricity so americans sneeked in.



abay chaddi we were part of that strike now fix your chuddi


----------



## AKD

Lol pakistan now stated showing old video on vidspak as Pakistani retaliation


----------



## graphican

eowyn said:


> Stupid Pakistanis very old video of terrorists attack . posted in PDF many times



A TV channel is running it, it didn't came from ISPR.

I see one of the two video was uploaded in 2014. What about the other video? Is that recent? Regardless of new vs old, it is sure that Indian soldiers are hitting the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Areesh said:


> They do have veggie burgers in India


Veggie burger? Wtf hahah.
Now I found the root cause why indians are unhappy and angry all the time. It would be my condition also if I had no chicken or beef burger but had to eat veggie burgers Hahah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

graphican said:


> Pakistan is continuing its Wahga Border routine which India has feared something and cancelled its flag ceremony. Indians, what are you afraid of?
> 
> And there is a* Sikh Soldier* standing right at the front. Its good to see him there.
> 
> View attachment 339056



show the difference in confidence between two countries.


----------



## hussain0216

Anyone think the news of cross border strikes and camps hit with 200 dead terrorists about a week ago was supposed to be this story but their was a mix up and it got claimed early

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soundHound

Spring Onion said:


> abay chaddi we were part of that strike now fix your chuddi



this is biggest BS i have heard since OBL was killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kempe

US support to India on #SurgicalStrike is unambiguous. White House statement today(note: India is 10hrs ahead of Washington, DC, USA )
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...n-ned-price-national-security-advisor-susan-e

*Statement by NSC Spokesperson Ned Price on National Security Advisor Susan E. Rice’s Call with National Security Advisor Ajit Doval of India*
National Security Advisor Susan E. Rice spoke today by phone with Indian National Security Advisor Ajit Doval. Ambassador Rice strongly condemned the September 18 cross-border attack on the Indian Army Brigade headquarters in Uri and offered condolences to the victims and their families. Ambassador Rice affirmed President Obama’s commitment to redouble our efforts to bring to justice the perpetrators of terrorism throughout the world. Highlighting the danger that cross-border terrorism poses to the region, Ambassador Rice reiterated our expectation that Pakistan take effective action to combat and delegitimize United Nations-designated terrorist individuals and entities, including Lashkar-e-Tayyiba, Jaish-e-Muhammad, and their affiliates. In the context of the robust U.S.-India partnership, Ambassador Rice discussed our shared commitment with India to pursuing peace and regional stability and pledged to deepen collaboration on counterterrorism matters including on UN terrorist designations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Windjammer said:


> Hey dude, can you do some screen grabs of the strikes....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Pakistani media showing some clips uploaded on vidzpak.com as attack on indian post. i just checked www.vidzpak.com. its a shut down website and domain name is for sale.

pak media showing some old video of attack some where else and saying it is todays attack on indian posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BloodyPak96

khakhi_chaddi said:


> We are better. Keh ke lete hain.



Lololol you dirty darkie. Never compare america to that literal shit hole where you don't even have toilets for your population.


----------



## BloodyPak96

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 339058
> View attachment 339059
> View attachment 339060



Atleast they wont have to shit out on the streets anymore. I'd say they're moving up in life. Oh wait...


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Kaka420 said:


> Pakistan Army attacks Indian Posts - Video Footage




F****** hell. I can count 4 Indian rat soldiers being send to hell in this clip

War isnt bollywood chumps, that is my message to Indians. This is how reality looks like. While the hindu terrorists leaders of India keep on lieing to their nation about so called "Sir J kaal" strikes, we have already done our bit in real life.



DavidSling said:


> Hopefuly, this will solve in a peaceful way.
> if not, we'll stand beside our Indian brothers, whatever it takes



We arent expecting anything other then that from you. But rest assured, you will be paid alongside Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

A Standard Operating Procedure(SOP) after an embarrassment of international order is plausible deniability. This is done to boost the country's morale. Expected Pakistani response. 

When they can deny Abottabad operation by saying PAF scrambled F16 and downed Stealth USAF choppers, this deniability is nothing new. 

DGMO Lt. Gen Ranbir Singh confirming this, verified by Cabinet ministers plus Prime Minister Modi . Started 12:30 am and ended around 3:30am last night . Unit that was involved was Para-Sf - the most elite special operations unit. 

Pakistani journalist Wajahat Jahangir says that he feels that Pakistani Govt/Military is downplaying this incident to save embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tore

Where are proof of Indian surgical strike. I have been following Indian & Pakistani media but see no proof of surgical strike on media.

Indian media is just telling that they did surgical strike inside Pakistan, but i cant see any proof of that. Pak media is reporting that it was no surgical strike but cross border firing.

Can Indian members post proof if there are any proff ?


If strike happend insiden Pakistan, then its very bad performance from Pak army. Pak army should have been ready , as there was no surprise element.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Silence on India Side at Wagha Border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Shushhhh... Dont ask questions that they dont have answers too.... it is too much for their mind to comprehend.....

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kabira

Proof bhi mil jaye gha per Sir G Kal, ajj nai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## soundHound

Alright, lets calms down this burning sensation, we are agreeing this was fake operation/surgical strike or whatever, just FYI next one will also be fake, please be patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

First Pakistani's don't claim any attack happen now they claimed response though TV hilarious 

A Standard Operating Procedure(SOP) after an embarrassment of international order is plausible deniability. This is done to boost the country's morale. Expected Pakistani response. 

When they can deny Abottabad operation by saying PAF scrambled F16 and downed Stealth USAF choppers, this deniability is nothing new. 

DGMO Lt. Gen Ranbir Singh confirming this, verified by Cabinet ministers plus Prime Minister Modi . Started 12:30 am and ended around 3:30am last night . Unit that was involved was Para-Sf - the most elite special operations unit. 

Pakistani journalist Wajahat Jahangir says that he feels that Pakistani Govt/Military is downplaying this incident to save embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

Spring Onion said:


> abay chaddi we were part of that strike now fix your chuddi


K here is my question. Pakistan Army has denied any surgical strikes happened. So what was the retaliation about?


----------



## hussain0216

I switched on to ndtv just for laughs

Some ugly black lady called dutt was interviewing a ex major 

They were talking about how 150 odd soldiers crossed the loc engaged these camps killed scores of terrorists and go back with no indian deaths

Even the poorest journalists would start questioning the facts around these magical surgical strikes


----------



## T-Rex

tore said:


> Where are proof of Indian surgical strike. I have been following Indian & Pakistani media but see no proof of surgical strike on media.
> 
> Indian media is just telling that they did surgical strike inside Pakistan, but i cant see any proof of that.
> 
> Can Indian members post proof if there are any proff ?
> 
> 
> If strike happend insiden Pakistan, then its very bad performance from Pak army. Pak army should have been ready , as there was no surprise element.



*Two Pakistani troops killed as India launches cross-border strike against Kashmir militants*
*COMPILED FROM WIRE SERVICES*
ISTANBUL
Published 5 hours ago




This file photograph taken on December 4, 2003, shows Indian soldiers as they patrol along a barbed-wire fence near Baras Post on the Line of Control (LoC) between Pakistan and India some 174 km northwest of Srinagar. (AFP Photo)
Two Pakistani troops were killed during an hours-long clash with Indian border guards, the Pakistani army said Thursday.

The fresh round of shelling and firing continued from late Wednesday night to Thursday morning at different points of the Line of Control (LoC), the de facto border that divides the disputed Kashmir valley between the hostile neighbors.

India's Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt General Ranbir Singh said India had carried out a "surgical strike" to stop attempted infiltration over the LoC.

Pakistan's army however called the shelling unprovoked and it had responded "befittingly" along the border, near the villages of Bhimber, Kel and Lipa.

Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif condemned "Indian aggression" and said while his country wanted regional peace, it was prepared to respond to any attacks.






The battle followed heightened tensions in recent weeks after the killing of 18 Indian soldiers at their base in Indian-held Kashmir two weeks ago, which India blamed on Pakistan.

The two neighbors have fought three wars -- two of them over Kashmir -- since 1947 and Islamabad last Tuesday warned it would not refrain from using its nuclear arsenal in case of war with India.

Pakistan and India often trade fire in Kashmir, which is split between the two countries and claimed by both in its entirety.

The incident comes a day after Pakistan said India will "disintegrate" when Kashmir gains independence.

India is trying to isolate Pakistan diplomatically after a recent militant attack in Indian-controlled Kashmir that killed 18 Indian soldiers. New Delhi blames a Pakistan-based militant group for the attack. Pakistan denies that.

http://www.dailysabah.com/asia/2016...cross-border-strike-against-kashmir-militants


----------



## Musafir117

surgical strike in dream how they prove it?


----------



## cerberus

In kargil " Vo PAK Army nahi kashmiri mujhahid thei !!!!


A Standard Operating Procedure(SOP) after an embarrassment of international order is plausible deniability. This is done to boost the country's morale. Expected Pakistani response. 

When they can deny Abottabad operation by saying PAF scrambled F16 and downed Stealth USAF choppers, this deniability is nothing new. 

DGMO Lt. Gen Ranbir Singh confirming this, verified by Cabinet ministers plus Prime Minister Modi . Started 12:30 am and ended around 3:30am last night . Unit that was involved was Para-Sf - the most elite special operations unit. 

Pakistani journalist Wajahat Jahangir says that he feels that Pakistani Govt/Military is downplaying this incident to save embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

tore said:


> Where are proof of Indian surgical strike. I have been following Indian & Pakistani media but see no proof of surgical strike on media.
> 
> Indian media is just telling that they did surgical strike inside Pakistan, but i cant see any proof of that.
> 
> Can Indian members post proof if there are any proff ?
> 
> 
> If strike happend insiden Pakistan, then its very bad performance from Pak army. Pak army should have been ready , as there was no surprise element.



The people who need to know, already know, irrespective of their public statements and publicly available press releases. I am sorry that we have the DGMO in front of press people; this is not a position ever meant for such presentations. I am also sorry that there was any information given to the media at all, because sections of the Indian media have already proved that they are irresponsible and immature. 

As far as these incidents are concerned, the only people who need to get the details are the respective leaders of the military, and their reporting authorities in civilian positions of responsibility. 

Not you. Not I.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

What's up with the old videos flooding in the thread?


----------



## Thunder Bolt




----------



## hussain0216

liall said:


> K here is my question. Pakistan Army has denied any surgical strikes happened. So what was the retaliation about?



Killing soldiers through artillery fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

liall said:


> K here is my question. Pakistan Army has denied any surgical strikes happened. So what was the retaliation about?



Your routine Cross LoC firing aka violation of Line of Control which is always retaliated. What else.

Have you ever heard any surgical strike is retaliated in the world immediately within seconds ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

hussain0216 said:


> I switched on to ndtv just for laughs
> 
> Some ugly black lady called dutt was interviewing a ex major
> 
> They were talking about how 150 odd soldiers crossed the loc engaged these camps killed scores of terrorists and go back with no indian deaths
> 
> Even the poorest journalists would start questioning the facts around these magical surgical strikes


Heavily sealed border where a pigeon even can't cross they enter two kilometers I'm these days not watching PDF funny section these jokers enough to make me laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comfortably Numb

liall said:


> K here is my question. Pakistan Army has denied any surgical strikes happened. So what was the retaliation about?[/QUOTE
> cross LoC firing?


----------



## graphican

Indians are afraid of carrying out Wahga Border routine after Pakistan responded India aggressively at LOC. Pakistan on the other hand stand tall and enthusiastic at routine. What are Indians worried of?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asad-Ali

Hindustooro nikal ao bollywood sy bahir  ye Pak Army


----------



## Thunder Bolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Djinn

This blatant lie is a desperate "feel good attempt" to wash away all the embarrassment, which Modi created for India for being able to do squat against Pakistan. Even an American stealth chopper was shot down in OBL fiasco, but here Indians have used some vedic stealth tech rather i think they used teleportation to neutralize imaginary targets in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Musafir117 said:


> Heavily sealed border where a pigeon even can't cross they enter two kilometers I'm these days not watching PDF funny section these jokers enough to make me laugh.



Even some of the more dopey indians would start questioning some of the facts around these alleged strikes.

But nothing


----------



## Stealth

liall said:


> K here is my question. Pakistan Army has denied any surgical strikes happened. So what was the retaliation about?



Cease fire border firing from both side sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Willis Carroll

Hahahahaha


----------



## khakhi_chaddi

Go to Azad Kashmir and you will see dead bodies of terrorists. That is real proof.


----------



## liall

Spring Onion said:


> Your routine Cross LoC firing aka violation of Line of Control which is always retaliated. What else.
> 
> Have you ever heard any surgical strike is retaliated in the world immediately within seconds ?



So a delayed retaliation to cross border firing by Pakistan? Any way I do not like what ever is going on. Soldiers losing lives on both sides of the border and people on the forum celebrating these deaths.


----------



## Soumitra

Pictures speak louder than words - Who is Nationalist and who is not


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781403208048517120

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New Resolve

Problem with this type of LOC ceasefire violations is that incrementally the LOC will open up, its been done before, this is just a poorly attempted face saving for Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Djinn

Even an American stealth chopper was shot down in OBL fiasco, but here Indians have used some vedic stealth tech rather i think they used teleportation to neutralize imaginary targets in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GR!FF!N

Nice,atleast some response that we expected.

And those who are trying to save their face,in 1971,India inserted its force 2 months before official war started.Also,during OBL encounter,Its the civilians who informed Military about it.Of course Pakistan will deny that "It never happened",just like they initially did during OBL incident.Its a big embarrassment that every country will try to hide.But not everyday,tail of a destroyed stealth helo lands in Pakistani soil,right??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Thunder Bolt said:


>


Why is it so dark there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Sir G Kal Strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

khakhi_chaddi said:


> Go to Azad Kashmir and you will see dead bodies of terrorists. That is real proof.


Khaki chaddi get wet even to look at Pakistani border and you claiming you cross it 
How they did that? They cross by a tunnel? By airdrop and airpick? Your planes get in? Oh man you guys more than jokers to make us laugh.


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Thunder Bolt said:


>


Quoting a fake profile is the best you can resort to.

Col. Abhijeet Shami is a name similar to General Raheel Sharma, it doesn't exist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> The Simple fact is that Pakistan Army will never admit to the surgical strikes as it reflects bad on them
> 
> the Pakistanis can make 1000 memes if it helps them


I see that you have changed your signature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Quoting a fake profile is the best you can resort to.


And you resort your stupid DGMO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

GR!FF!N said:


> Nice,atleast some response that we expected.
> 
> And those who are trying to save their face,in 1971,India inserted its force 2 months before official war started.Also,during OBL encounter,Its the civilians who informed Military about it.Of course Pakistan will deny that "It never happened",just like they initially did during OBL incident.Its a big embarrassment that every country will try to hide.But not everyday,tail of a destroyed stealth helo lands in Pakistani soil,right??



India is India A 3rd world country not US... Case Closed stupid 8000 post idiot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

JonAsad said:


> Lets wait for the befitting reply -


reply to what? As per Pakistan, there has been no strike  ....


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Quoting a fake profile is the best you can resort to.
> 
> Col. Abhijeet Shami is a name similar to General Raheel Sharma, it doesn't exist


Actually sharma shit is not in name of General Raheel Shareef ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

notorious_eagle said:


> That would help establish credibility
> 
> So far everyone is calling it a bluff. The story simply does not add up.


Surely no one (even Indian's) will buy the Indian version until some kind of evidence is released.
Going from this





to 






is a bit unbelievable.But I'll enjoy the trolling in the meantime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

liall said:


> So a delayed retaliation to cross border firing by Pakistan? Any way I do not like what ever is going on. Soldiers losing lives on both sides of the border and people on the forum celebrating these deaths.



Artillery shelling is never called surgical strikes. Less you have to coin new terminology for Indians.

As far as the retaliation well I cannot comment if Pakistan responded immediately or it was a delayed one to Indian violation of Line of control, till authentic details pour in .

Indeed this egoistic jingoism is costing lives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

khakhi_chaddi said:


> Go to Azad Kashmir and you will see dead bodies of terrorists. That is real proof.


You dont say...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781461124269150208

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Spring Onion said:


> Artillery shelling is never called surgical strikes. Less you have to coin new terminology for Indians.
> 
> As far as the retaliation well I cannot comment if Pakistan responded immediately or it was a delayed one to Indian violation of Line of control, till authentic details pour in .
> 
> Indeed this egoistic jingoism is costing lives


 You got tricked, just like Neptune Spear. 



Thunder Bolt said:


> Actually sharma shit is not in name of General Raheel Shareef ......


----------



## tore

khakhi_chaddi said:


> Go to Azad Kashmir and you will see dead bodies of terrorists. That is real proof.


---------------

Neither Indias or pakistani have posted photoes of dead Kashmiries in Azad Kashmir. Til i see any proof i belive indians are not telling the trouth.



cerberus said:


> In kargil " Vo PAK Army nahi kashmiri mujhahid thei !!!!
> 
> 
> A Standard Operating Procedure(SOP) after an embarrassment of international order is plausible deniability. This is done to boost the country's morale. Expected Pakistani response.
> 
> When they can deny Abottabad operation by saying PAF scrambled F16 and downed Stealth USAF choppers, this deniability is nothing new.
> 
> DGMO Lt. Gen Ranbir Singh confirming this, verified by Cabinet ministers plus Prime Minister Modi . Started 12:30 am and ended around 3:30am last night . Unit that was involved was Para-Sf - the most elite special operations unit.
> 
> Pakistani journalist Wajahat Jahangir says that he feels that Pakistani Govt/Military is downplaying this incident to save embarrassment.


----------------------

What rubbish yo are talking. Pak army didnt say that it scrambled F-16 to shoot down american choppers. .


----------



## GR!FF!N

Stealth said:


> India is India A 3rd world country not US... Case Closed stupid 8000 post idiot!



But see,India kicked Pakistani @r$3 4 times,no superpower did it. 

When we did it 1971,Pakistan govt resorted to propaganda in West Pakistan. Unfortunately it blew on their own face and Public started riot after 71 loss.It doesn't take a superpower to kick @r$3 of a rogue nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

It's time Pakistan liberated India occupied Kashmir, the time is right, the sacrifices will be worth it. Hopefully butcher of Gujarat's Modi's head will be put on a platter by the Indian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Buy unprovoked ceasefire violations did... Which we replied by levelling 3 of your posts .. Which your media is hiding .. Indian army dictates at work..


foxbat said:


> reply to what? As per Pakistan, there has been no strike  ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*What is a 'surgical strike'?*

The latest episode in already simmering Pakistan-India relations is a so-called “surgical strike” – an Indian claim made soon after two Pakistani soldiers were killed at the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir as reported Thursday.

With the Pakistani military rejecting that the episode was a result of a "surgical strike", the media in both countries is now hotly debating the terminology.


*DG ISPR Asim Bajwa*
Lt Gen Bajwa, Director General of the Pakistani military’s media wing told Dawn.com that the notion of the deaths being a result of a surgical strike is a false propagation by India.

“How is it possible that the target of a ‘surgical strike’ has no idea it took place?” he said. "This was simply an episode of cross LoC fire that they [India] have been doing. Small arms and mortars were used in the fire, similar to what has been used before...we gave a befitting response."

He added that India has been chanting the “surgical strike” mantra just for the consumption of her citizens.

*Retired Air Marshal Shahzad Chaudhry*
Retired Air Marshal Shahzad Chaudhry explained the terminology in a phone interview.

“A surgical strike is one that comes as a surprise and is conducted with surgical efficiency. It happens when an entity does the job and comes out. It is not messy. There is no collateral damage,” said Mr Chaudhry.

“On another level, sometimes what happens is that there is knowledge of the strike but an inability to respond.”

Referring to the incident today, Mr Chaudhry said, “What India has done today is an LoC violation. Not a surgical strike.”

He also dismissed India’s claim that it struck at “terrorist teams had positioned themselves on launchpads along the LoC”.

“In a circumstance when there is so much of tension on the border between India and Pakistan, only a fool would believe that a terrorist would actually infiltrate. Both armies are on high alert, so this is absurd.”

*Security analyst Hasan Askari*
Hasan Askari explains that the term "surgical strike" is usually used to describe military action involving air strikes.

"This was a ground offensive, not a surgical strike. The Indian military initiated cross-fire from their territory," said Mr Askari.

"It is not possible that they entered Pakistani territory because it is all fenced. Entering Pakistani territory would require that they break that fencing. It is likely that they fired from the LoC."

Mr Askari also maintained that Thursday's development mimicked the pattern of earlier cross-border firing. "The LoC violations that occurred in the past happened on exactly this pattern – what have they done today that is different?"

*The Indian perspective*
The _Times of India_, however, uses the following terminology:

“For starters, it is not a war or a call for it. Surgical strikes are military operations undertaken by forces across the world to move on the offensive, hit enemy targets and installations, and return to primary positions - all with lightening speed and with the added precaution of suffering limited casualty.”

While the Pakistani military has rejected claims of such a strike and responded with firing, both the Indian military and media persist in reporting it as “surgical” action.

“Some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launchpads along the Line of Control,” Lieutenant Ranbir Singh, the director-general of Indian military operations, said.

“The Indian army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads."

Indian news reports also quoted sources saying that Indian commandos entered three kilometres across the Line of Control to conduct the 'surgical strikes'.

Despite these claims, the firing from India and resultant casualties of Pakistani soldiers appear to resemble the frequent skirmishes that occur on the LoC between the two nuclear-armed rivals. Analysts in Pakistan feel India is using the term "surgical strike" to pander to Indian citizens who have been demanding action in the wake of the attack on India's military base in Uri, which resulted in the death of 18 soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

Good job by Indian army, 7 terror camp struck, surgical strike is filmed 


Jai Hind!


----------



## Viper0011.

TheGreatOne said:


> @Viper0011. so your prediction turned out to be true after all.




Thanks. Unlike total idiots, I know what I am talking about!!

@Dazzler @Irfan Baloch @Joe Shearer @Oscar @WebMaster @Stealth @hellfire @notorious_eagle @WebMaster @MastanKhan 

Where are the geniuses who were telling me...."you are spreading rumors and sensationalism", "no Indian IBG has moved"?? There were "no evacuations", its "peaceful" around the LOC, "many of us won't be here if there were even a hint of a conflict", "India will never attack Pakistan", etc, etc??

I even told you people how LONG it took for the Indian IBG by Kashmir to get assembled, and you geniuses gave me negative ratings?? All the more reasons to not like this place filled with members who lie, bullshiit and have ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## untitled

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> You got tricked, just like Neptune Spear.



So which stealth helicopter were you using?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

You never launch such an operation without the element of surprise, the Pakistan army was anticipating any such move by the ******** no matter how unlikely, this border is also one of the most heavily secured in the world with minefields, sensors, snipers, night vision devices etc how could the ******** possibly fly over with out being detected and shot down and what about the political implications of this for the RSS government in Delhi, if Hindian commandos are captured and paraded on PTV, it would be a embarrassment of epic proportions hence the ******** would never risk it, as the potential cost massively outweighs the benefits. Honestly I doubt even sensible ******** believe this actually transpired.
@The Sandman @Zibago @Moonlight @PaklovesTurkiye @Jonah Arthur @Shamain

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## T-Rex

*I think the indian forces are desperate to show that they are doing something to avenge the deaths at Uri. An artillery barrage across the LOC serves their purpose as it requires no troops or fighter jets to cross the border.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781463276169363456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

khakhi_chaddi said:


> Go to Azad Kashmir and you will see dead bodies of terrorists. That is real proof.


Wow did you guys carried out Nuclear strike?
Did you guys applied Rifle silencer on your missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

member.exe said:


> So which stealth helicopter were you using?


Nah, our agents enter with a proper visa only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> Thanks. Unlike total idiots, I know what I am talking about!!
> 
> @Dazzler @Irfan Baloch @Joe Shearer @Oscar @WebMaster @Stealth @hellfire @notorious_eagle @WebMaster @MastanKhan
> 
> Where are the geniuses who were telling me...."you are spreading rumors and sensationalism", "no Indian IBG has moved"?? There were "no evacuations", its "peaceful" around the LOC, "many of us won't be here if there were even a hint of a conflict", "India will never attack Pakistan", etc, etc??
> 
> I even told you people how LONG it took for the Indian IBG by Kashmir to get assembled, and you geniuses gave me negative ratings?? All the more reasons to not like this place filled with members who lie, bullshiit and have ego.



Oh, give it a break. 

You talk total rubbish, and you remain as unconvincing as ever. That there was to be retaliation was a foregone conclusion; to keep talking about it is inciting trouble. You took that foregone conclusion and used it to display your attachments to those in high places. 

As if anyone is impressed. 

I wish stupidity attracted negative ratings. You will be very happy to learn that it does not. You will be very unhappy, however, to learn that the administration has been petitioned to remove this restriction, especially for the sake of one or two charlatans still bounding around.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kingofkings

Pakistan strongly condemns surgical strikes & also states the strikes did not take place.

And now killing soldiers ....


----------



## Musafir117

hussain0216 said:


> Even some of the more dopey indians would start questioning some of the facts around these alleged strikes.
> 
> But nothing


Har cheez inko Bollywood trash movies ki tarah lagti hai not their fault

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> You never launch such an operation without the element of surprise, the Pakistan army was anticipating any such move by the ******** no matter how unlikely, this border is also one of the most heavily secured in the world with minefields, sensors, snipers, night vision devices etc how could the ******** possibly fly over with out being detected and shot down and what about the political implications of this for the RSS government in Delhi, if Hindian commandos are captured and paraded on PTV, it would be a embarrassment of epic proportions hence the ******** would never risk it, as the potential cost massively outweighs the benefits. Honestly I doubt even sensible ******** believe this actually transpired.
> @The Sandman @Zibago @Moonlight @PaklovesTurkiye @Jonah Arthur @Shamain



Embarrassing situations are for those who have some dignity and actually do feel embarrassed, these people don't.
Their main concern 24/7 is PAKISTAN.
Most Delusion nation in this entire world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baba Google

Another video footage! Pakistan ki Jawabi Kaarwaye, Indians ki Chookiyaan Tabah!  





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1222194557855573

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

T-Rex said:


> *Two Pakistani troops killed as India launches cross-border strike against Kashmir militants*
> *COMPILED FROM WIRE SERVICES*
> ISTANBUL
> Published 5 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This file photograph taken on December 4, 2003, shows Indian soldiers as they patrol along a barbed-wire fence near Baras Post on the Line of Control (LoC) between Pakistan and India some 174 km northwest of Srinagar. (AFP Photo)
> Two Pakistani troops were killed during an hours-long clash with Indian border guards, the Pakistani army said Thursday.
> 
> The fresh round of shelling and firing continued from late Wednesday night to Thursday morning at different points of the Line of Control (LoC), the de facto border that divides the disputed Kashmir valley between the hostile neighbors.
> 
> India's Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Lt General Ranbir Singh said India had carried out a "surgical strike" to stop attempted infiltration over the LoC.
> 
> Pakistan's army however called the shelling unprovoked and it had responded "befittingly" along the border, near the villages of Bhimber, Kel and Lipa.
> 
> Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif condemned "Indian aggression" and said while his country wanted regional peace, it was prepared to respond to any attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle followed heightened tensions in recent weeks after the killing of 18 Indian soldiers at their base in Indian-held Kashmir two weeks ago, which India blamed on Pakistan.
> 
> The two neighbors have fought three wars -- two of them over Kashmir -- since 1947 and Islamabad last Tuesday warned it would not refrain from using its nuclear arsenal in case of war with India.
> 
> Pakistan and India often trade fire in Kashmir, which is split between the two countries and claimed by both in its entirety.
> 
> The incident comes a day after Pakistan said India will "disintegrate" when Kashmir gains independence.
> 
> India is trying to isolate Pakistan diplomatically after a recent militant attack in Indian-controlled Kashmir that killed 18 Indian soldiers. New Delhi blames a Pakistan-based militant group for the attack. Pakistan denies that.
> 
> http://www.dailysabah.com/asia/2016...cross-border-strike-against-kashmir-militants


Those are normal skirmishes...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/India–Pakistan_border_skirmishes_(2014–present)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001–02_India–Pakistan_standoff
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_India–Pakistan_border_skirmish
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_India–Pakistan_border_skirmishes


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> Wendy, with all due respect (and you are one of the very few people I truly respect on here), this is bullshiit by the ISPR!! I don't want to write more, as one, I shouldn't, and two, no one here really appreciates if someone actually tells them the reality. But I can even pin point location of what, where, when and how!!
> 
> Also, Indian stock market outside of the entire Asian economic eco-system was down a lot. Even the Western companies have started to pull money out due to potential war (as Pakistan is now wanting counter strike and investors fear it would turn into a full war). Here's a little proof for you too, as obviously, everyone will have a tummy ache by Viper's posts coming true yesterday!!
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/28/asia...al-higher-oil-prices-us-gains-and-dollar.html
> 
> 
> 
> I have ONE sentence for effing idiots. Go F**K yourself . This is when low lives try to become "defense analyst"



Just curiousity.

What percentage of your vocabulary consists of emoticons? You have had problems with articulation before, I suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hacker J

cummon everyone was waiting for a indian responce saying that they are well prepared and what not and now that you have seen some on your face you keep rejecting that nothing of this sort ever happened accept some cross order firing.. I KNOW I KNOW where are proofs and all well if every indian leadership in thanking each other then something must have happened you will soon realize once you see lot of pak rallies telling gov to retailiate.. I posted yesterday only you don't have to wait long terroists will be pynished for their menanvce


----------



## raj76

Kaka420 said:


> Another video footage! Pakistan ki Jawabi Kaarwaye, Indians ki Chookiyaan Tabah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1222194557855573


jahan bomg gira wahin chooooooonkiiii ok i get it


----------



## coffee_cup

Please change the title of the thread from "two soldiers killed" to "two soldiers martyred".

@waz @Oscar @Jango @Irfan Baloch 

Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laozi

Nobody can EVER produce any EVIDENCE which can CONVINCE someone of ANY FACT.

It is better for Pakistanis to rely on ISPR and their Media till they change their narrative themselves


----------



## dani958

*THURSDAY, SEPTEMBER 29, 2016 BY INDIANDEFENSE NEWS*




Nearly 10 days after the Uri attack that claimed 18 jawans, India carried out surgical strikes in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir, inflicting heavy casualties on terrorists and 'those protecting them" and indicating a change of stand on the rules of engagement on the disputed line of control.
Indian DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh announced that Pakistan had been informed about the strikes and that India has no intention of continuing the operations but is ready for any reaction from the Pak side.
The response, first of its kind across the Pakistani border during peace time, was based on specific intelligence, claim reports.
*Here's what happened in 4 hours, according to reports:*
_*1. Operation begins around 12.30 am on Wednesday. According to reports, paratroopers from Special Forces were involved.*

*2. The commandos were airdropped at the LoC, from where they crossed over to the Pakistani side.*

*3. According to sources, Indian commandos entered three kilometres across the Line of Control to conduct the 'surgical strikes'*

*4. The strikes were carried out in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel & Lipa sectors, on Pak's side of LoC, according to reports.*

*5. The location was 500 meters-2 Km across LoC, sources said.*

*6. 7 terror launch pads were destroyed during the surgical strike.*

*7. 38 terrorists and 2 Pakistani soldiers were killed in Indian Army surgical strikes, no Indian casualties. Those killed included terrorists, their guides and handlers.*

*8. Helicopters were used. Mission, according to reports, ended at 4.30 am.*_
*Why did India go for this *
The option of surgical strikes was taken in the wake of increase in infiltration bids , the DGMO informed. Terrorists had begun gathering in large numbers along the LoC with the objective of crossing the border and targeting locations in Jammu and Kashmir, as well as other metros. In such a scenario surgical strikes was considered the best option to deal with the threat. 
*Surgical Strikes Does Not Mean War *
Surgical strikes are military operations undertaken by forces across the world to move on the offensive, hit enemy targets and installations, and return to primary positions, all with lightening speed and with the added precaution of suffering limited casualty. 
Surgical strikes require not just detailed and exhaustive planning but need to be carried out with absolute precision to achieve the objective of taking down targets with either no or minimal collateral damage.
http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2016/09/4-hours-choppers-and-38-kills-how-india.html

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Armoured Division

graphican said:


> A TV channel is running it, it didn't came from ISPR.
> 
> I see one of the two video was uploaded in 2014. What about the other video? Is that recent? Regardless of new vs old, it is sure that Indian soldiers are hitting the ground.


The second video is from 2010 LeT's Kashmir maarka jihad.flv


----------



## xyxmt

Joe Shearer said:


> The people who need to know, already know, irrespective of their public statements and publicly available press releases. I am sorry that we have the DGMO in front of press people; this is not a position ever meant for such presentations. I am also sorry that there was any information given to the media at all, because sections of the Indian media have already proved that they are irresponsible and immature.
> 
> As far as these incidents are concerned, the only people who need to get the details are the respective leaders of the military, and their reporting authorities in civilian positions of responsibility.
> 
> Not you. Not I.



I am sorry but this day and age proofs are required, give us the location where surgical strikes were done, Pakistani media and people are free to travel anywhere in Pakistan to confirm it. Otherwise, OK you did it <wink>

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## macnurv

Yes, the whole world should take Indians for their words, no proof is required. I am supposed to believe they came inside 2km and had nothing to show as a proof, your special forces are not that special. Unless they got high and went into some ganja induced trance and went flying like aeroplanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Dunya NewsVerified account*‏@DunyaNews
Nawaz Sharif initially showed his inclination towards good relations with India but now his strategy has taken a u-turn: Gen Javed


----------



## Viper0011.

Joe Shearer said:


> Just curiousity.
> 
> What percentage of your vocabulary consists of emoticons? You have had problems with articulation before, I suppose.



Go get some education and make some connections in the Indian defense establishment. I have more by sitting here. That is what is in my vocabulary and I won't respond to you anymore as you've proven your little, tiny worth to me (NOT)!! What a FI!!


----------



## RedStar86

My heart hurts with the Pakistani nation and families. India need to stop the regular violence!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

xyxmt said:


> I am sorry but this day and age proofs are required, give us the location where surgical strikes were done, Pakistani media and people are free to travel anywhere in Pakistan to confirm it.



That is precisely what they are not free to do. Unlike our irrepressible idiots.


----------



## Imad.Khan

Ok lets look at this objectively and compare it to the Abbottabad attack

1. Conflicting claims - Some Indians are claiming that LOC was crossed and some are claiming that it was artillery fire from with-in Indian Territory

2. If India did infiltrate the LOC then it could only be done in 3 possible ways, on foot, or by helis, or by fighter jets/bombers.

3. Infiltration on foot would not work, as the LOC is heavily mined and fenced, and lets not forget constantly monitored and patrolled. Also it would also take alot longer time which would jeopardize the mission. So very high risk and not viable

4. Attack by helis, well when the US raided Abbottabad that had a few things going for them, which i call the triple 'S' (SSS). Surprise, Stealth, Speed. Indian doesn't have any stealth helis, India doesn't have surprise as Pakistan military has been on high alert, and finally the Navy Seals only stayed for 90mins while India is claiming they were inside Pak side for over 4 hours. So it can't be via helis either

5. So the surgical strikes could have been via fighter jets/bombers, but IAF doesn't have any stealth birds either, so if their were any incursions from the air, Pakistani radars would have picked them and PAF would have engaged them immediately. So it can't be that either.

6. So that leaves artillery bombardment which even ISPR has admitted is happening on the LOC, my best guess is that India is claiming an artillery bombardment as surgical strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Devil Soul said:


>




The real question is, why hasn't Pakistan responded? Per my understanding, they had the targets picked out and an automatic response was to be generated the second any surgical strike was to take place......


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> Go get some education and make some connections in the Indian defense establishment. I have more by sitting here. That is what is in my vocabulary and I won't respond to you anymore as you've proven your little, tiny worth to me (NOT)!! What a FI!!



Education? Connection with the Indian Defence establishment? Ah, NOW I know what was missing!

What would PDF DO without your awesome networking?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## !eon

No proofs, Modi dreamed about strikes, now all his babies believe it and they expect same from outside India.


----------



## Viper0011.

manojb said:


> Good job by Indian army, 7 terror camp struck, surgical strike is filmed!



I will be honest. I was very surprised by the assembly of the IBG within 3 days. Last time, there was an exercise to do so in realistic, battle like scenarios. It took the IA 27 days to assemble one. So tremendous improvement over assembly and preparedness.



Joe Shearer said:


> Education? Connection with the Indian Defence establishment? Ah, NOW I know what was missing!
> 
> What would PDF DO without your awesome networking?



Keep crying. Need some emotional support, go hug your mama. You'll find peace in her, she might give you some motherly advise to "stay away from the Vipers"   MUHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## notorious_eagle

Laozi said:


> NO PARADROPPING !!!
> 
> Well Executed Strike



I was talking about infiltration. The axis of advancement for a Company Size force is too difficult without being spotted. The LOC is extremely well mined, and well protected. The Company Size force would have to infiltrate God knows how, sneak pass the Defenses, attack the so called Terrorist Camp and make their way back without being detected. 

Sorry i call that B.S. I would need proof to believe this Bollywood Fantasy Masala Story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> *Okay, it just came in now! Footage of Pakistan Army's bombing over Indian outposts
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791179154251885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Updated*
> 
> Bombing video revealed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791158324253968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791137680922699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources are also claiming that 21 Indian soldiers have been killed in this crossfire. Pictures of destroyed Indian posts can be clearly seen.


so Pakistani are responding to a Surgical Strike .. which never happened !! makes sense !!


----------



## haviZsultan

tore said:


> Where are proof of Indian surgical strike. I have been following Indian & Pakistani media but see no proof of surgical strike on media.
> 
> Indian media is just telling that they did surgical strike inside Pakistan, but i cant see any proof of that. Pak media is reporting that it was no surgical strike but cross border firing.
> 
> Can Indian members post proof if there are any proff ?
> 
> 
> If strike happend insiden Pakistan, then its very bad performance from Pak army. Pak army should have been ready , as there was no surprise element.


I agree. The papers on both sides have been incredibly silent. If dozens were killed there would be some report. The only report coming in is of 2 Pakistani soldiers being killed-which deserves a strong response from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Viper0011. said:


> Thanks. Unlike total idiots, I know what I am talking about!!
> 
> @Dazzler @Irfan Baloch @Joe Shearer @Oscar @WebMaster @Stealth @hellfire @notorious_eagle @WebMaster @MastanKhan
> 
> Where are the geniuses who were telling me...."you are spreading rumors and sensationalism", "no Indian IBG has moved"?? There were "no evacuations", its "peaceful" around the LOC, "many of us won't be here if there were even a hint of a conflict", "India will never attack Pakistan", etc, etc??
> 
> I even told you people how LONG it took for the Indian IBG by Kashmir to get assembled, and you geniuses gave me negative ratings?? All the more reasons to not like this place filled with members who lie, bullshiit and have ego.



Only one question - what is an IBG?

@notorious_eagle I will request you to leave it .... you remember he is talking cold start and we have had discussion on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

Viper0011. said:


> The real question is, why hasn't Pakistan responded? Per my understanding, they had the targets picked out and an automatic response was to be generated the second any surgical strike was to take place......


Ur question also contains the answer....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

India mein is waqt sab say zayada jisay miss kia ja reha hai woh "nani" hai -


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Wow 50 pages of denial. And it's only evening. More to come surely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

*
The strikes were launched last night based on "very specific and credible information that some terrorist units had positioned themselves to infiltrate," said Lt General Ranbir Singh, the army's Director General of Military Operations to reporters this morning.*

But the Pakistani military's press wing said India had killed two of its soldiers in unprovoked cross-border firing. "This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by rebranding cross-border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth," it said in a statement.


"Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, same will be strongly responded."

Pakistan and India have been locked into a crisis since an army camp in Uri in Kashmir was attacked by terrorists from across the border earlier this month. 18 soldiers were killed. The Uri attack came after weeks of violence in the Kashmir Valley which was funded and instigated by Pakistan, India has said at international forums including the United Nations.
*
"Pakistan's denial of India's strikes last night should be seen as its attempt to defuse the situation," said Vivek Katju, a former senior diplomat and an expert in India-Pak relations.*

*"My gut feeling is that we certainly can expect some retaliation," said former air force chief Fali Major, though he added that Pakistan's denial suggests that it is against escalating military action.*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/by-d...ants-experts-1467967?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Crazy Indians. Just look at the obsession.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

cerberus said:


> A Standard Operating Procedure(SOP) after an embarrassment of international order is plausible deniability. This is done to boost the country's morale. Expected Pakistani response.
> 
> When they can deny Abottabad operation by saying PAF scrambled F16 and downed Stealth USAF choppers, this deniability is nothing new.
> 
> DGMO Lt. Gen Ranbir Singh confirming this, verified by Cabinet ministers plus Prime Minister Modi . *Started 12:30 am and ended around 3:30am last night . *Unit that was involved was Para-Sf - the most elite special operations unit.
> 
> Pakistani journalist Wajahat Jahangir says that he feels that Pakistani Govt/Military is downplaying this incident to save embarrassment.



They were in hostile territory for 3 hours without any blowback Hahahaha

And they managed to cross back to the Indian territory without any harm. Who was leading the attack? Colonel Sunny Deol


----------



## Viper0011.

notorious_eagle said:


> I was talking about infiltration. The axis of advancement for a Company Size force is too difficult without being spotted. The LOC is extremely well mined, and well protected. The Company Size force would have to infiltrate God knows how, sneak pass the Defenses, attack the so called Terrorist Camp and make their way back without being detected.
> 
> Sorry i call that B.S. I would need proof to believe this Bollywood Fantasy Masala Story.



This is JUST a small proof for you. If you have respect for yourself and this forum, you should remove all the negative ratings you've given me on this topic!! 

@Oscar @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch: this is what I call moral win and actual real knowledge of the situation. Everything I was saying, was true and it finally came out today!!

The Indian stock market has lost in $$ over 5 billion in one night, while the entire Asian markets were up. The investors think there is a war coming.

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/28/asia...al-higher-oil-prices-us-gains-and-dollar.html


----------



## indiatester

notorious_eagle said:


> I was talking about infiltration. The axis of advancement for a Company Size force is too difficult without being spotted. The LOC is extremely well mined, and well protected. The Company Size force would have to infiltrate God knows how, sneak pass the Defenses, attack the so called Terrorist Camp and make their way back without being detected.
> 
> Sorry i call that B.S. I would need proof to believe this Bollywood Fantasy Masala Story.



I'd have believed you if some fanboy was peddling those stories. When you have DGMO and other senior officials telling it, shouldn't you take it more seriously.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Interesting that Indian minister was who mocked for claiming there would similar response to Pak after Myanmar strike happened was meaning business

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-strikes-too-message-to-pakistan-56inchrocks/

*After Army’s Myanmar strike, Rathore tweets: ‘Message to Pak, #56inchrocks’*
*Asked how deep the Indian Army’s Special Forces went inside the Myanmar territory, Rathore said that “it was deep enough for the terrorists to feel safe”.*
1087 535 Google +3
Written by Raghvendra Rao | New Delhi | Updated: June 11, 2015 4:40 am


The special forces team which took part in the cross border raid in Myanmar.
Hours after the Army’s operations in Myanmar, Minister of State for Information & Broadcasting Rajyavardhan Rathore said tonight that the strikes were a message to all countries, including Pakistan, and groups harbouring “terror intent” towards India that “we will strike at a place and at a time of our choosing.”


Speaking to The Indian Express, Rathore, a retired Colonel from the Army, said, “It was a much-needed decision that was taken by the Prime Minister. This decision was extremely bold in nature. And it involved our Special Forces crossing the border and going deep into another country.”
https://twitter.com/Ra_THORe


Rathore added that intelligence reports were that “there were two camps preparing another strike on India” and these two camps were geographically distant from each other. “Both camps were struck and were completely annihilated. The Special Forces returned without a single casualty,” the minister said.

Earlier, choosing #ManipurRevenge and #56inchRocks as hashtags in his tweets, Rathore tweeted, “A salute to Indian Army for #ManipurRevenge strike. Massive political will displayed by our strong @PMOIndia @narendramodi @manoharparrikar.”

WATCH VIDEO




In another tweet, Rathore said, “Indian Army strikes into the heart of militants.

Desh ke dushmano ko karara jawab. Kushal netritva, mazboot sarkar PM@narendramodi #56inchRocks.”

The minister said that today’s action could become possible because of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visits to various countries wherein “India’s intention towards a friendly neighbourhood and commitment towards mutual development was made as evident as its zero-tolerance towards terror”.

“We will not tolerate any strikes on India or Indians. We’ll always wield the initiative on either being friendly or engaging in aggressive action. We will strike at a place and at a time of our choosing,” Rathore said, underlining this as the “essence of warfare”.

Asked whether India could engage in similar surgical strikes on terror groups in Pakistan, Rathore said, “This is a message for all countries, including Pakistan, and groups harbouring terror intent towards India. A terrorist is a terrorist and has no other identity. We will strike when we want to.”

Asked how deep the Indian Army’s Special Forces went inside the Myanmar territory, Rathore said that “it was deep enough for the terrorists to feel safe”. On whether Myanmar’s help was taken, he said, “Myanmar is a friendly nation and they always cooperate.”


----------



## litman




----------



## JonAsad

Which bollywood movie is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Devil Soul said:


> Ur question also contains the answer....


Lol


----------



## maximuswarrior

Stop posting such rubbish Indian sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Athen

Taimoor Khan said:


> F****** hell. I can count 4 Indian rat soldiers being send to hell in this clip
> 
> War isnt bollywood chumps, that is my message to Indians. This is how reality looks like. While the hindu terrorists leaders of India keep on lieing to their nation about so called "Sir J kaal" strikes, we have already done our bit in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> We arent expecting anything other then that from you. But rest assured, you will be paid alongside Indians.


yo bro hold your excitement... that was old video from 2014 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

 see the upload date


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> I will be honest. I was very surprised by the assembly of the IBG within 3 days. Last time, there was an exercise to do so in realistic, battle like scenarios. It took the IA 27 days to assemble one. So tremendous improvement over assembly and preparedness.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep crying. Need some emotional support, go hug your mama. You'll find peace in her, she might give you some motherly advise to "stay away from the Vipers"   MUHAHAHAHAHA!!



She already advised me. Avoid fools, whether as friend or as enemy. She didn't unfortunately include PDF posters who depend on emoticons to communicate.



Ajaxpaul said:


> Wow 50 pages of denial. And it's only evening. More to come surely.



Yes, but out of that, one windbag actually contributes to the entertainment of the rest of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

hussain0216 said:


> Even some of the more dopey indians would start questioning some of the facts around these alleged strikes.
> 
> But nothing


if nothing happened .. then calm down and enjoy the show!!


----------



## Mrc

Two words "bull shiit"


----------



## AKD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781480355656265728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Viper0011. said:


> Windy, with all due respect (and you are one of the very few people I truly respect on here), this is bullshiit by the ISPR!! I don't want to write more, as one, I shouldn't, and two, no one here really appreciates if someone actually tells them the reality. But I can even pin point location of what, where, when and how!!
> 
> Also, Indian stock market outside of the entire Asian economic eco-system was down a lot. Even the Western companies have started to pull money out due to potential war (as Pakistan is now wanting counter strike and investors fear it would turn into a full war). Here's a little proof for you too, as obviously, everyone will have a tummy ache by Viper's posts coming true yesterday!!
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/28/asia...al-higher-oil-prices-us-gains-and-dollar.html


Sorry dude, i missed your earlier post the @TheGreatOne is referring to.
Send me a link.
Found the following image on the net claiming an Indian post destroyed by Pakistani shelling.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

django said:


> You never launch such an operation without the element of surprise, the Pakistan army was anticipating any such move by the ******** no matter how unlikely, this border is also one of the most heavily secured in the world with minefields, sensors, snipers, night vision devices etc how could the ******** possibly fly over with out being detected and shot down and what about the political implications of this for the RSS government in Delhi, if Hindian commandos are captured and paraded on PTV, it would be a embarrassment of epic proportions hence the ******** would never risk it, as the potential cost massively outweighs the benefits. Honestly I doubt even sensible ******** believe this actually transpired.
> @The Sandman @Zibago @Moonlight @PaklovesTurkiye @Jonah Arthur @Shamain



I don't want Indian soldiers dead....They killed our two....Its very hard for me to have sympathy for Indian soldiers....

Its very sad....Fuckin coward Hindutuva RSS Modi (who hails from Gujrat, a state from where people less likely to go in armed forces) is sending other kids to get killed so that he can win elections.....

MORON MODI......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AKD

To save them from Humiliation and public outrage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

whenever nawaz is under threat india comes for help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Windjammer said:


> Sorry dude, i missed your earlier post the @TheGreatOne is referring to.
> Found the following image on the net claiming an Indian post destroyed by Pakistani shelling.



Windy - Of-course there will be Indian posts destroyed too, it is now a conflict. So there is no one denying that Indians won't lost anything. But the topic was the surgical strikes and folks saying they didn't take place, including the ISPR. And that's just a lie. The Pakistani-Held Kashmir was attacked from 7 sides!! I don't want to expose more than I am authorized to but I can even name places that were hit, how (IA-SF vs. IAF or Missiles),etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

So Pakistan makes direct, real strike on Indian forces in IOK sending 17 Indian soldiers to get washed in the Ganga to get recycled/reincarnated.

And India responds with "imaginery surgical strikes".

Wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hellfire

@Viper0011.

The specific area where one strike has taken place - opposite Machchil ... the area, the terrain, the topography and the launch pas, has been very clearly described by me a couple of times. No go looking for them ....


There is nothing called an IBG as per what you are talking .. in IA ... so the damn joke is on you


IBG in indian army is a consolidated Infantry Brigade Group which is any standard infantry brigade group on either side of IB

Even PA has the same - 03 x Infantry units, 01 x Artillery Unit (field), 01 x battery 155 mm, ASC, EME, Engrs 01 x Company, Attached medical elements,

So the joke is on you .... IBG moving indeed.

Please get your facts correct.

Cross border raids have occurred earlier also, targeting launch pads, which are in vicinity of LC. So ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

P@nThEr said:


> Most of the big restaurants serve beefs.
> Most Hindus are beef eaters as well as Pork..
> Even I eat that..It's tasty..


Don't tell me the menu, serve your customer , who asked for it


----------



## dani958

what the problem about the source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Indians have faked all their history ... this is just a border skirmish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

indiatester said:


> I'd have believed you if some fanboy was peddling those stories. When you have DGMO and other senior officials telling it, shouldn't you take it more seriously.



It appears to me that DGMO is confusing a 'Surgical Strike' with 'LOC Violation'. There is a world of difference between them. 

Forgive me, but i cannot logically see how a Company Sized Force managed to infiltrate the LOC without raising any flags. The Force reaches the so called 'Terror Camp', engage them for 3 hours and than manage to go back and cross the LOC back into India without facing any resistance. Can you honestly believe this nonsense? Logic would have to be defied for me to actually believe this.


----------



## AKD

dani958 said:


> what the problem about the source?


Nothing,Pakistani's are in Denial as usual...


----------



## thrilainmanila

i'm a neutral party, i'm a real kashmiri and my people have suffered the most. I say 1 party is lying and talking bullshit. And that particular party will be exposed for there lies. India says it has UAV footage put up or shut up.


----------



## IndoCarib

Kaptaan said:


> So Pakistan makes direct, real strike on Indian forces in IOK sending 17 Indian soldiers to get washed in the Ganga.
> 
> And India responds with "imaginery surgical strikes".
> 
> Wow.



http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/surg...-say-sources-1468004?pfrom=home-lateststories

The video will be out soon. And yes, denial is best option for Pakistan right now. It is already in too many wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Praveen Swami* ‏@praveenswami  6h6 hours ago
No details yet on location of strikes, but firing reported in Kel, Lipa, Bimbar areas last night, and early this morning @IndianExpress


----------



## Joe Shearer

notorious_eagle said:


> They were in hostile territory for 3 hours without any blowback Hahahaha
> 
> And they managed to cross back to the Indian territory without any harm. Who was leading the attack? Colonel Sunny Deol



I'm sorry, he's on leave. Learning to fly Raptors in the US. There's a really big operation coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hacker J

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Buy unprovoked ceasefire violations did... Which we replied by levelling 3 of your posts .. Which your media is hiding .. Indian army dictates at work..




RIGHT so if you did level 3 of our posts and indian media is as useless and im mature as said then why they are hiding , they should just try to get their TRP up of any such news and so should have been the formal announcement with a mention atleast, give it a thought


----------



## dani958

news all the time can be false you cant know the true


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Rest in peace brothers.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New Resolve

Evidence will be produced in the upcoming Bollywood Movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

punit said:


> if nothing happened .. then calm down and enjoy the show!!


No
It's actually happen and here are the proves

Planning of attack





Few by road 





Special commandos from mountains 





Surgical attack 





Mission completed






And we calm down just enjoying a comedy show from third class jokers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Laozi

notorious_eagle said:


> I was talking about infiltration. The axis of advancement for a Company Size force is too difficult without being spotted. The LOC is extremely well mined, and well protected. The Company Size force would have to infiltrate God knows how, sneak pass the Defenses, attack the so called Terrorist Camp and make their way back without being detected.
> 
> Sorry i call that B.S. I would need proof to believe this Bollywood Fantasy Masala Story.



Call it B.S. You at liberty to call it B.S. even after Nawaz Sharif calls meeting of National Security Council 

I know video footage will not convince you.

Just watch HOW Political leadership and Establishment people will react in Pakistan in next 24 hours. THAT MIGHT CONVINCE YOU !!!!


----------



## thrilainmanila

i dont trust ISPR i have my people on the ground trust me, I Have my own sources who tell me what happened on the LOC. no bullshit indo/pak media brovado but my own sources.


----------



## Spectre

Kaptaan said:


> So Pakistan makes direct, real strike on Indian forces in IOK sending 17 Indian soldiers to get washed in the Ganga.
> 
> And India responds with "imaginery surgical strikes".
> 
> Wow.



Now back to reality

- Pakistan denies any connection with uri terrorists just like they denied connection with kargil terrorists and countless other terrorists who loose their way and stumble on to Indian soil and are helpfully guided back to their lord courtesy IA

- India owns the strikes today just as it owned the '71.

Form your own conclusions.

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## manojb

Imad.Khan said:


> Ok lets look at this objectively and compare it to the Abbottabad attack
> 
> 1. Conflicting claims - Some Indians are claiming that LOC was crossed and some are claiming that it was artillery fire from with-in Indian Territory
> 
> 2. If India did infiltrate the LOC then it could only be done in 3 possible ways, on foot, or by helis, or by fighter jets/bombers.
> 
> 3. Infiltration on foot would not work, as the LOC is heavily mined and fenced, and lets not forget constantly monitored and patrolled. Also it would also take alot longer time which would jeopardize the mission. So very high risk and not viable
> 
> 4. Attack by helis, well when the US raided Abbottabad that had a few things going for them, which i call the triple 'S' (SSS). Surprise, Stealth, Speed. Indian doesn't have any stealth helis, India doesn't have surprise as Pakistan military has been on high alert, and finally the Navy Seals only stayed for 90mins while India is claiming they were inside Pak side for over 4 hours. So it can't be via helis either
> 
> 5. So the surgical strikes could have been via fighter jets/bombers, but IAF doesn't have any stealth birds either, so if their were any incursions from the air, Pakistani radars would have picked them and PAF would have engaged them immediately. So it can't be that either.
> 
> 6. So that leaves artillery bombardment which even ISPR has admitted is happening on the LOC, my best guess is that India is claiming an artillery bombardment as surgical strikes.


If loc is mined then your own terrorist would killed along with gai,bakriand bhaloos.. mines are prohibited as per international law


----------



## Viper0011.

hellfire said:


> @Viper0011.
> 
> The specific area where one strike has taken place - opposite Machchil ... the area, the terrain, the topography and the launch pas, has been very clearly described by me a couple of times. No go looking for them ....
> 
> 
> There is nothing called an IBG as per what you are talking .. in IA ... so the damn joke is on you
> 
> 
> IBG in indian army is a consolidated Infantry Brigade Group which is any standard infantry brigade group on either side of IB
> 
> Even PA has the same - 03 x Infantry units, 01 x Artillery Unit (field), 01 x battery 155 mm, ASC, EME, Engrs 01 x Company, Attached medical elements,
> 
> So the joke is on you .... IBG moving!!!



You don't need to "defend yourself". I know, and everyone else reading these threads also knows what I reported was right. Its called Moral Victory. Now let me tell you something "more", lol, the Pakistani Kashmir was hit from 7 sides. The IA-SF, the IAF both worked in a very coordinated manner, the IAF acted like it was going to come in, in large numbers from one side. The Pakistan AD moved and focused on that larger threat, while the IA-SF went in, helped by the long range artillery and MLR's.

And you don't have to respond to me, nor will I respond to you. You can keep your opinions to yourself. I know what I am talking about and I said it last week when you and others were bi*ching about stuff. End of the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New Resolve

thrilainmanila said:


> i'm a neutral party, i'm a real kashmiri and my people have suffered the most. I say 1 party is lying and talking bullshit. And that particular party will be exposed for there lies. India says it has UAV footage put up or shut up.




Yep waiting for that massive Indian Incursion across the LOC


----------



## YeBeWarned

Pakistan has Conducted Surgical Strike against US Forces in Afghanistan .... we don't give you any proof because they are classified .. just believe me because i said so !! Indian Logic


----------



## Windjammer

notorious_eagle said:


> It appears to me that DGMO is confusing a 'Surgical Strike' with 'LOC Violation'. There is a world of difference between them.
> 
> Forgive me, but i cannot logically see how a Company Sized Force managed to infiltrate the LOC without raising any flags. The Force reaches the so called 'Terror Camp', engage them for 3 hours and than manage to go back and cross the LOC back into India without facing any resistance. Can you honestly believe this nonsense? Logic would have to be defied for me to actually believe this.


Specially when Pakistani forces are on full alert and expecting some misadventure from India and that India is also aware of Pakistani preparations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hacker J said:


> RIGHT so if you did level 3 of our posts and indian media is as useless and im mature as said then why they are hiding , they should just try to get their TRP up of any such news and so should have been the formal announcement with a mention atleast, give it a thought



Your media runs on Indian military dictates .. 

It didn't even have any shame questioning the half baked statement of your DGMO.. Why didn't it also ask for proof ? Details and so on?

Why is there no proof of the chutiyapa being claimed ? Not even a single detail is available why? Ask yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Mrc said:


> There will be 1.2billion people.masterbating today on imaginary victory



How can you be so coarse and vulgar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hacker J

graphican said:


> Indians are afraid of carrying out Wahga Border routine after Pakistan responded India aggressively at LOC. Pakistan on the other hand stand tall and enthusiastic at routine. What are Indians worried of?
> 
> View attachment 339071
> View attachment 339071




TWO different pics clubbed together and no pak side is shown with people and indian side without people, your claim rejected from my side bro


----------



## Mrc

Its not possible that indian came inside the loc and no civilians heard firing and blasts...
Total bullshiit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

Musafir117 said:


> No
> It's actually happen and here are the proves
> 
> Planning of attack
> View attachment 339082
> 
> 
> Few by road
> View attachment 339082
> 
> 
> Special commandos from mountains
> View attachment 339084
> 
> 
> Surgical attack
> View attachment 339085
> 
> 
> Mission completed
> 
> View attachment 339086
> 
> 
> And we calm down just enjoying a comedy show from third class jokers.



You realize that the animal shown above is a Holy Figure for Hindu's .. so don't underestimate the power Hanumaan


----------



## notorious_eagle

Joe Shearer said:


> I'm sorry, he's on leave. Learning to fly Raptors in the US. There's a really big operation coming up.



Sir

I really want to believe the DGMO, after all that's a very responsible position. But the logical part of me cannot. I cannot see how a Company Size Force managed to cross one of the most heavily mined and defemded border undetected, reach the camp, engage a force for 3 hours and than manage to cross back the LOC into India without getting detected. It just does not sound right to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pandora

dani958 said:


> what the problem about the source?



Our Air defense is on High Alert and this BS indian source is saying a helicopter actually came in and killed 38 then went back 

What else do you expect from an indian defense blog

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

India to decide if to release footage. They will still deny, coz denial is their state religion. What the heck, they even denied Osama was living in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abrar khan

Lindia: post: 8746602 said:


> NO PARADROPPING !!!
> 
> Well Executed Strike


Times of india : The sources said the commandos were air-dropped close to the LoC and they struck at seven terrorist launch pads around 2km to 3km inside Pakistan territory -- across the LoC in the Poonch and Kupwara sectors.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> You don't need to "defend yourself". I know, and everyone else reading these threads also knows what I reported was right. Its called Moral Victory. Now let me tell you something "more", lol, the Pakistani Kashmir was hit from 7 sides. The IA-SF, the IAF both worked in a very coordinated manner, the IAF acted like it was going to come in, in large numbers from one side. The Pakistan AD moved and focused on that larger threat, while the IA-SF went in, helped by the long range artillery and MLR's.
> 
> And you don't have to respond to me, nor will I respond to you. You can keep your opinions to yourself. I know what I am talking about and I said it last week when you and others were bi*ching about stuff. End of the story.



You dolt, he just told you there isn't anything called an IBG. That's the big green pumpkin that impressed you by moving so fast. 

Don't you laugh at yourself once in a while?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Viper0011. said:


> You don't need to "defend yourself". I know, and everyone else reading these threads also knows what I reported was right. Its called Moral Victory. Now let me tell you something "more", lol, the Pakistani Kashmir was hit from 7 sides. The IA-SF, the IAF both worked in a very coordinated manner, the IAF acted like it was going to come in, in large numbers from one side. The Pakistan AD moved and focused on that larger threat, while the IA-SF went in, helped by the long range artillery and MLR's.
> 
> And you don't have to respond to me, nor will I respond to you. You can keep your opinions to yourself. I know what I am talking about and I said it last week when you and others were bi*ching about stuff. End of the story.



so don't tag or quote me


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Mrc said:


> There will be 1.2billion people.masterbating today on imaginary victory


For killing some malnutritioned terrorist ? No 1.2 billion people are greatful that our Army was pro active in saving our citizens life's. Terrorist will die this side or that side.


----------



## thrilainmanila

New Resolve said:


> Yep waiting for that massive Indian Incursion across the LOC


pakistan could also be talking shit, maybe it did happen. the proof is in the UAV footage india says it has, if they don't put up the footage then there the ones talking shit. As i said i'm neutral anyone feels sore about what i said they can come meet me.



Mrc said:


> Its not possible that indian came inside the loc and no civilians heard firing and blasts...
> Total bullshiit


obviously you would say something like this


----------



## Dazzler

The pattern seems to be that "The proof is that there is no proof, take our word for it or we will conduct another surgical strike".


----------



## Mrc

Joe Shearer said:


> How can you be so coarse and vulgar?


Deleted


----------



## notorious_eagle

Laozi said:


> Call it B.S. You at liberty to call it B.S. even after Nawaz Sharif calls meeting of National Security Council
> 
> *I know video footage will not convince you.*
> 
> Just watch HOW Political leadership and Establishment people will react in Pakistan in next 24 hours. THAT MIGHT CONVINCE YOU !!!!



That would definitely convince me

As i said, the story that is coming out from the Indian side is not believable. Do you honestly believe an Indian Company Size Force can engage a target in Pakistan for 3 hours without facing any resistance?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

they should have March towards Islamabad and capture it as well .. After all this unit was based on Bollywood Actors and you'll know one Sunny deol = 1 billion Normal Human being

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viper0011.

hellfire said:


> so don't tag or quote me



There is reason to. I don't quote people that have no knowledge, yet they have fancy titles and powers given for no reason. I just wanted to remind you, the big daddy was right!!


----------



## abrar khan

hacker J said:


> TWO different pics clubbed together and no pak side is shown with people and indian side without people, your claim rejected from my side bro


Today it was live on tv


----------



## Joe Shearer

notorious_eagle said:


> Sir
> 
> I really want to believe the DGMO, after all that's a very responsible position. But the logical part of me cannot. I cannot see how a Company Size Force managed to cross one of the most heavily mined and defemded border undetected, reach the camp, engage a force for 3 hours and than manage to cross back the LOC into India without getting detected. It just does not sound right to me.



Well, actually, 'usually reliable sources' state that that was not quite the operation. I can't say more, because I got this information second hand and under conditions of secrecy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

notorious_eagle said:


> That would definitely convince me
> 
> As i said, the story that is coming out from the Indian side is not believable. Do you honestly believe an Indian Company Size Force can engage a target in Pakistan for 3 hours without facing any resistance?



Here is a Western source for you. And I will give it to you, irrespective of how many times you ignore me. If you have a 
"man" inside of you and some respect. You should feel a little ashamed and go reverse the negative ratings. But I doubt that.

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/28/asia...al-higher-oil-prices-us-gains-and-dollar.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> There is reason to. I don't quote people that have no knowledge, yet they have fancy titles and powers given for no reason. I just wanted to remind you, the big daddy was right!!



Wrong again, stupe.

@hellfire has neither title nor powers. Just information and experience.

Don't you wish you had either of those?


----------



## notorious_eagle

Joe Shearer said:


> Well, actually, 'usually reliable sources' state that that was not quite the operation. I can't say more, because I got this information second hand and under conditions of secrecy.



I will take your word for it Sir due to your background.

I guess its time for me to make some calls on the Pakistani Side, and see what the hell is happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Areesh said:


> Looool
> 
> Check the maturity level of our enemy nation.
> 
> @Windjammer @DESERT FIGHTER @Tipu7


Are beef burgers on discount too ? or they are giving it for free?


----------



## Pandora

Indian media has turned all indians into biggest phudu on this planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viper0011.

Joe Shearer said:


> Wrong again, stupe.
> 
> @hellfire has neither title nor powers. Just information and experience.
> 
> Don't you wish you had either of those?



Do not effing quote me in your posts. Go learn a few things about your own country's military. I know more while I am sitting thousands of miles away. Learn not to call others information false when you have no clue about real life. Over and out!!


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> Here is a Western source for you. And I will give it to you, irrespective of how many times you ignore me. If you have a
> "man" inside of you and some respect. You should feel a little ashamed and go reverse the negative ratings. But I doubt that.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/28/asia...al-higher-oil-prices-us-gains-and-dollar.html



@notorious_eagle 

So, since he can't disentangle his garbled version, he has shifted goalposts and will from this point onwards talk only about market reactions. The further away, the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hacker J

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 339058
> View attachment 339059
> View attachment 339060




TOTAL BULLSHIT 
1.you had cameras on indian side really ??
2. They just captured small artillary response which was on a small scale to show indian side getting killed???
3. How can the camera not moved even a bit with explosion was it mounted on concreate base ??
4. The sound and vedio combination looks faked anyone can tell that
5. why are you having all bullshit background comments and movements n already low quality video are you trying to hide poor editing ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

Joe Shearer said:


> The people who need to know, already know, irrespective of their public statements and publicly available press releases. I am sorry that we have the DGMO in front of press people; this is not a position ever meant for such presentations. I am also sorry that there was any information given to the media at all, because sections of the Indian media have already proved that they are irresponsible and immature.
> 
> As far as these incidents are concerned, the only people who need to get the details are the respective leaders of the military, and their reporting authorities in civilian positions of responsibility.
> 
> Not you. Not I.



Joe, these kind of things have taken place before. Both you know it and people who have any kind of background in the armed forces, know it. What has changed is that it is being publicly accepted. There is only one reason, this could have been done. To send a message, saying, "limited war as we have explained is possible. And it will not escalate to a nuclear exchange. We are calling your bluff".

There is no other reason to accept the cross border strike. This has put the PA into a quagmire.

1. You deny it ever happened. This puts a cog in the response. If it never happened, the response cannot be proportionate.

2. If you accept that it happened, then, you have lost face and you will need to respond. If you do not respond, the bluff is called.

Hence, I think, message was sent and received. There will be a few artillery duels now and then diplomats will step in.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> Do not effing quote me in your posts. Go learn a few things about your own country's military. I know more while I am sitting thousands of miles away. Learn not to call others information false when you have no clue about real life. Over and out!!



No IBGs, stupe. Try harder.


----------



## xyxmt

AKD said:


> To save them from Humiliation and public outrage



wink wink
who wouldn't want India as an enemy, the country only attacks in words.

so the new broke out in Indian nedia 4 days ago about a surgical strikes, Pakistan was like duh, where...but cant find it, this must be plastic surgical strike where you cant find the traces....Indian govt denies it then army denies it, then suddenly another "Plastic Surgical" strike...cant find no signs, where...bata to do yaar verna hum ne khailty. We even show you a video how to do it


----------



## Viper0011.

Joe Shearer said:


> @notorious_eagle
> 
> So, since he can't disentangle his garbled version, he has shifted goalposts and will from this point onwards talk only about market reactions. The further away, the better.



Like I said, go cry on your mom's shoulders. No need to quote me on any of your garbage gibberish called "posts"!


----------



## noksss

maximuswarrior said:


> That's it. Our lions making sure the enemy feels the pain.



Exactly man you should change your flag atleast now


----------



## Dazzler

JonAsad said:


> Which bollywood movie is that?



Sit tight, the early script of Border 2 is here, you'll love to watch it in theaters soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tipu7

thrilainmanila said:


> pakistan could also be talking shit, maybe it did happen. the proof is in the UAV footage india says it has, if they don't put up the footage then there the ones talking shit. As i said i'm neutral anyone feels sore about what i said they can come meet me.
> 
> 
> obviously you would say something like this



I doubt they will have ''UAV'' proof as no UAV in India can ''look'' as deep inside Pakistan as those ''militant camps'' are located.
Any way, proof may be video/snaps of Recon pod which is operational in IAF and can look deep inside during flight.
But I personally belive its all piece of crap and what ever ''proof'' they will share, it will be some fabricated random video of air strike in Iraq/Syria/Afghanistan/Yemen/Mali/Gaza.


----------



## Armani

smuhs1 said:


> Our Air defense is on High Alert and this BS indian source is saying a helicopter actually came in and killed 38 then went back
> 
> What else do you expect from an indian defense blog



Helicopters intruding in pak airspace to kill terrorists. Hmm. ...that's happened before. 

It's impossible to keep whole Loc under surveillance 24x7. If choppers don't want to be seen, they can fly low and they won't be seen by any long range airspace surveillance radar.


----------



## hacker J

abrar khan said:


> Today it was live on tv



YES your media but just give me a solid proof with a vedio showing both side in one shot and anyays both side must be empty not just one.. its just amking up news


----------



## Dazzler

dani958 said:


> news all the time can be false you cant know the true



And you just shared a false news here, is it on purpose?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

dani958 said:


> what the problem about the source?


Indian sources also told the world that Russia cancelled the excercise and it was a breaking news for whole time until the Russians landed in Pakistan. Still they were in disbelief.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Laozi

Kaptaan said:


> So Pakistan makes direct, real strike on Indian forces in IOK sending 17 Indian soldiers to get washed in the Ganga to get recycled/reincarnated.
> 
> And India responds with *"imaginery surgical strikes".*
> 
> Wow.




Thank You

We needs people like you WHO can diffuse SITUATIONS by being a VISIONARY

Keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

At least Imran Khan is not in denial. Does that mean Imran Khan is not a Pakistani !

*Surgical strikes: Will show Nawaz Sharif how to respond to Narendra Modi, says Imran Khan*

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...-respond-to-narendra-modi-imran-khan-3056439/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> Embarrassing situations are for those who have some dignity and actually do feel embarrassed, these people don't.
> Their main concern 24/7 is PAKISTAN.
> Most Delusion nation in this entire world.


delusional - a most befitting word for their so called media people like Arnab Goswami and Rubika Liaqat.Kudos


----------



## ThinkLogically

Viper0011. said:


> The real question is, why hasn't Pakistan responded? Per my understanding, they had the targets picked out and an automatic response was to be generated the second any surgical strike was to take place......


And the automatic response is "The surgical strike did not happen!"


----------



## xyxmt

dani958 said:


> *THURSDAY, SEPTEMBER 29, 2016 BY INDIANDEFENSE NEWS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 10 days after the Uri attack that claimed 18 jawans, India carried out surgical strikes in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir, inflicting heavy casualties on terrorists and 'those protecting them" and indicating a change of stand on the rules of engagement on the disputed line of control.
> Indian DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh announced that Pakistan had been informed about the strikes and that India has no intention of continuing the operations but is ready for any reaction from the Pak side.
> The response, first of its kind across the Pakistani border during peace time, was based on specific intelligence, claim reports.
> *Here's what happened in 4 hours, according to reports:*
> _*1. Operation begins around 12.30 am on Wednesday. According to reports, paratroopers from Special Forces were involved.*
> 
> *2. The commandos were airdropped at the LoC, from where they crossed over to the Pakistani side.*
> 
> *3. According to sources, Indian commandos entered three kilometres across the Line of Control to conduct the 'surgical strikes'*
> 
> *4. The strikes were carried out in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel & Lipa sectors, on Pak's side of LoC, according to reports.*
> 
> *5. The location was 500 meters-2 Km across LoC, sources said.*
> 
> *6. 7 terror launch pads were destroyed during the surgical strike.*
> 
> *7. 38 terrorists and 2 Pakistani soldiers were killed in Indian Army surgical strikes, no Indian casualties. Those killed included terrorists, their guides and handlers.*
> 
> *8. Helicopters were used. Mission, according to reports, ended at 4.30 am.*_
> *Why did India go for this *
> The option of surgical strikes was taken in the wake of increase in infiltration bids , the DGMO informed. Terrorists had begun gathering in large numbers along the LoC with the objective of crossing the border and targeting locations in Jammu and Kashmir, as well as other metros. In such a scenario surgical strikes was considered the best option to deal with the threat.
> *Surgical Strikes Does Not Mean War *
> Surgical strikes are military operations undertaken by forces across the world to move on the offensive, hit enemy targets and installations, and return to primary positions, all with lightening speed and with the added precaution of suffering limited casualty.
> Surgical strikes require not just detailed and exhaustive planning but need to be carried out with absolute precision to achieve the objective of taking down targets with either no or minimal collateral damage.
> http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2016/09/4-hours-choppers-and-38-kills-how-india.html



there was exactly the same story 4 days ago.



AKD said:


> Nothing,Pakistani's are in Denial as usual...



 Modi Govt is now trolling their own people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

From what I have heard, they did attack a post, which is a common occurance there. After a regular exchange of fire everything quietened down.


----------



## Skywalker

Yes they crossed the loc, stayed there for 4 hours enjoyed the Kashmiri tea and left, in the meantime ssg units which are only 20 mins helicopter flight away watching phantom. Nobody asked for cover and help, when these delusional Indians wake up from their wet dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

User said:


> As an indian I would have asked this ............
> 
> Surgical strikes for what? Any high value target killed? Any high value target or most wanted individual arrested? What was the purpose of surgical strikes? .................. To kill couple of guys only.............. Foot soldiers who don't matter? Or to stop potential infiltrators from entering ................ meaning we will send our special forces every time to do this? What was the purpose? And what did we achieve?
> 
> But luckily I am not indian and I don't have to ask these things because the minute I would have asked I may have ended up being lynched or labelled a traitor.
> 
> And as a Pakistani I refuse the invitation to start a war. indians wanted war they should have balls now to start it.
> 
> Bus ainway he muh chukya tay tv tay a kay keh dita Surgical strike, Surgical strike, q kay surgical strike ai hui c bary zora d................. like when we used to shout goal goal while playing football as young kids.


Most valued targets killed ......TERRORIST.....who blow themselves with no remorse of innocent life. These terrorists can only be termed as cowards who can not do any thing in his life except blew up but out of hate and in competence he becomes suicide bomber. Even hell will not allow them.



Awan68 said:


> How stupid are u people, do u really believe u did a surgical strike???, i mean what the hell is wrong with u goons, not even a shred of commonsense, the media plays its flute and u start dancing like snakes, surgical strike ke hai bc, shugal samjha hua hai, if ur airforce tries crossing the loc we have sam coverage bc, our airforce will intercept with minutes, strikes will be done in retaliation, u know that clearly, what the hell is wrong with u, confising artillery fire with strikes, not one piece of evidence presented, any indian jet involved in a strike could easily snap a shot or two after delivering its payload, where is the evidence...


If nothing happened then why are you so nervous and for your information this is not the first time when Indian troops walked in Pak.


----------



## Viper0011.

Joe Shearer said:


> No IBGs, stupe. Try harder.





Joe Shearer said:


> No IBGs, stupe. Try harder.



Posts reported for constant trolling. I've asked you nicely not to include me in your posts

@Oscar @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Slav Defence : guys, I've asked this genius above to not quote me and I've reported his posts for trolling. I expect an answer. Read this thread, your other genius "notorious eagle" has become notorious liar. What I wrote last week, ended up being truth. Tomorrow is Friday, don't forget that


----------



## New Resolve

thrilainmanila said:


> pakistan could also be talking shit, maybe it did happen. the proof is in the UAV footage india says it has, if they don't put up the footage then there the ones talking shit. As i said i'm neutral anyone feels sore about what i said they can come meet me.
> 
> 
> obviously you would say something like this



Less talk More Proof


----------



## django

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I don't want Indian soldiers dead....They killed our two....Its very hard for me to have sympathy for Indian soldiers....
> 
> Its very sad....Fuckin coward Hindutuva RSS Modi (who hails from Gujrat, a state from where people less likely to go in armed forces) is sending other kids to get killed so that he can win elections.....
> 
> MORON MODI......


In the event of war they will send in Sikhs whilst the folks from the south will be in charge of logistics lol.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

notorious_eagle said:


> Ouu Sir
> 
> You just revealed his inner aspirations. @hellfire is a Professional, everyone knows that. He just has to accept the Title.





Viper0011. said:


> And the others writing posts are fools right? The only two professional are notorious eagle and hellfire and they can't report ONE thing right. There may be other "professionals" on here, much above both of your pay-grades, combined. Never say never.




I don't like talking about it.

SOME of the others writing posts are not fools.

They are jackasses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Okay so according to "Indian sources" (which are world-renowned for egoistic bullshit). 

These "choppers" managed to miraculously evade the most militarized border, sneak past an advanced network of air defenses, pass through several alerted patrolling squadrons armed with hi-tier radars, get completely ignored by one of Pakistan's largest aerial exercises, fly over layers of man-pad squads, undetected by radars dotted throughout the region, *-* then land on one of the most mountainous regions (that too being undetected by hundreds of patrols) and then repeat all that to get back to the right side of the border. They managed to be soo stealthy that no one in Azad Kashmir heard or saw of this. 

I'm sorry, but this can only happen in Bollywood - not reality. 

This story was just a cookie given to the angry public to appease them and increase their false-ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Why is ISPR not releasing the correct figure ? considering strike in the video I doubt it would be 21 casualties on our side it should be somewhere around *2134566* ................................


----------



## Laozi

IndoCarib said:


> At least Imran Khan is not in denial. Does that mean Imran Khan is not a Pakistani !
> 
> *Surgical strikes: Will show Nawaz Sharif how to respond to Narendra Modi, says Imran Khan*
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...-respond-to-narendra-modi-imran-khan-3056439/


*Imran Khan Questions uncomfortable for both the Sharifs*


----------



## Viper0011.

ThinkLogically said:


> And the automatic response is "The surgical strike did not happen!"



Yea, you are right. But instead of talking about that, and why, etc, you'll have geniuses like notorious eagle and hellfire tell you some weird version of the story. But no one will talk about what should be discussed. Learned all about this weird place!!


----------



## T-Rex

* Pakistan fury after India conducts military strikes on Kashmir border *
India on attacks in Pakistan controlled Kashmir Play! 01:42


Andrew Marszal, New Delhi
29 September 2016 • 9:37am
Indiasaid on Thursday it had launched military strikes on "terrorists" across the de facto border into Pakistan-controlled Kashmir, an unprecedented move that would mark a major escalation between the two nuclear powers.

The strikes late on Wednesday night were in direct response to a recent attack on India’s Uri army base, which left 18 soldiers dead and was blamed on Pakistan-backed militants, Lt. Gen. Ranbir Singh, India’s head of army operations, told reporters.

“Surgical strikes” on suspected terrorist “launch pads” in Pakistan-controlled Kashmir were designed to thwart further terrorist incursions, and caused “significant casualties” to terrorists and “those who are trying to support them”, he said.

New Delhi frequently accuses Islamabad of supporting anti-Indian militant groups.

Pakistan on Thursday sought to play down the incident, denying that any such strikes had taken place.






An Indian policeman fires a teargas shell towards demonstrators during a protest in Kashmir Credit: REUTERS
The Pakistan army’s media wing said two of its soldiers had been killed in overnight cross-border fire, but described the incident as a regular or “existential” phenomenon that New Delhi was seeking to portray in more dramatic terms to satisfy its own public.

“Indian army opened up small arm fire last night on five sectors across the line of control,” said Pakistan's defence minister Khawaja Asif, referring to the de facto border between the Indian and Pakistani controlled parts of Kashmir.

“If India tries to do this again we will respond forcefully. India is doing this only to please their media and public.”

In a statement from his office, Nawaz Sharif, Pakistan's prime minister, "strongly condemned the unprovoked and naked aggression of Indian forces".

Villages close to the Pakistan border in Indian Punjab were told to prepare to evacuate on Thursday, while the public was banned from the Wagah border closing ceremony. 

Narendra Modi, India’s prime minister, has been under intense pressure from his own party and the Indian public to respond to the Uri army base attack on September 18 - the worst strike on Indian troops for more than a decade.

Kashmir: 17 soldiers killed by militants at Indian army base Play! 00:47

Mr Modi came to power pledging to toughen India’s response to cross-border incursions from Pakistan.

He vowed earlier this month that the Uri raid “will not go unpunished”.

However, until Thursday Mr Modi had chosen a diplomatic response, by seeking to isolate Pakistan at the UN, withdrawing his country from the Islamabad-hosted regional SAARC summit, and publicly reviewing an important water-sharing treaty between the two countries.

The purported strikes on Pakistani-controlled Kashmir soil mark a dramatic departure from that strategy.

The exact nature and location of the strikes was not shared by Indian officials, although military sources said they took place up to two miles inside Pakistan-controlled Kashmir, on up to eight so-called “launch pads”, and involved Indian army special forces as well as ground troops.

Kashmir is claimed in its entirety by both India and Pakistan, but controlled in part by each.

Pakistan denies any role in the Uri army base attack.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...india-conducts-military-strikes-on-kashmir-b/


----------



## xyxmt

Did your surgical strikers bring any souvenir back, a made is Azad Kashmir blanket, a candy wrapper or toilet papers (used ones)..anything? anyone?? no??

did they clean up the area, level it, buried all the bodies (how much was it this time 40, last time was 200) and put fresh Sod on the land so no one can notice...sala dushman bahut chalak ho gya hay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Armani said:


> Helicopters intruding in pak airspace to kill terrorists. Hmm. ...that's happened before.
> 
> It's impossible to keep whole Loc under surveillance 24x7. If choppers don't want to be seen, they can fly low and they won't be seen by any long range airspace surveillance radar.



Unless you have stealth helos which make almost zero noise secondly i think the monstrosities like Dhurv you have can be heard miles away.

Dont try to portray yourself on the level of Americans as you people dont even have enough bullet proof vests to serve you entire army. You people are neither technologically nor mentally advanced enough to carry out such a bold move. If india had carried out such an activity then they would have flooded their media with pics and videos of operation as we all know indians love to brag.


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abrar khan

hacker J said:


> YES your media but just give me a solid proof with a vedio showing both side in one shot and anyays both side must be empty not just one.. its just amking up news


It was one clip . I believe my source , you don't. Be happy in fools Paradise.


----------



## django

xyxmt said:


> Did your surgical strikers bring any souvenir back, a made is Azad Kashmir blanket, a candy wrapper or toilet papers (used ones)..anything? anyone?? no??


----------



## Viper0011.

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't like talking about it.
> 
> SOME of the others writing posts are not fools.
> 
> They are jackasses.



Post reported for trolling AGAIN. @Oscar @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch : Waiting on you to ban this member. Three posts reported for trolling and he keeps doing that when I've told him to stop adding me to his posts. Action please.


----------



## hacker J

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Your media runs on Indian military dictates ..
> 
> It didn't even have any shame questioning the half baked statement of your DGMO.. Why didn't it also ask for proof ? Details and so on?
> 
> Why is there no proof of the chutiyapa being claimed ? Not even a single detail is available why? Ask yourself




ammmm OK I GOTTA ASK MYSELF

1. Such covert missions do not have proof such as vedio or pics taken THATS Y THEY ARE COVERT/SECRET/SURGICAL STRIKES
2. All your leaders , military leaders, political leaders, everyone is telling you the same not everyone can be telling same story if nothing at all have happened 
3. Our military govers media hahahahahahahaha biggest joke else you would never see all B S indian media makes all the time just for example see chinese media
4. All the CHUTIYAPA as said by you is claimed because its true, you may see strikes in your neighbour if this news came out(BIGGEST FEAR OF PAK GOV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

New Resolve said:


> Evidence will be produced in the upcoming Bollywood Movie.


starring sunny deol and sunny leonne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viper0011.

Stealth said:


> View attachment 339088



Nice slide......what's the point, it didn't happen? . When the stock markets go down, there is a reason for it!!

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/28/asia...al-higher-oil-prices-us-gains-and-dollar.html


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

"Experts" how hilarious.



IndoCarib said:


> At least Imran Khan is not in denial. Does that mean Imran Khan is not a Pakistani !
> 
> *Surgical strikes: Will show Nawaz Sharif how to respond to Narendra Modi, says Imran Khan*
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...-respond-to-narendra-modi-imran-khan-3056439/


He never spoke about "Surgical strikes" - India media (as always) pitched that part in. He was talking about the skirmish that claimed the life of 2 Pakistani soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

noksss said:


> Why is ISPR not releasing the correct figure ? considering strike in the video I doubt it would be 21 casualties on our side it should be somewhere around *2134566* ................................



Videos not released by ISPR or your have a proof however, details to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jobless Jack

Laozi said:


> Nobody can EVER produce any EVIDENCE which can CONVINCE someone of ANY FACT.
> 
> It is better for Pakistanis to rely on ISPR and their Media till they change their narrative themselves


ya but when us got OBL in abbottabad, they actually produced images and lots of other proofs. so far its been 6 hours and all we have got is the word of the High mighty and lordly modi sarkar. surely indian army would like to produce some proof of these " terrorists " killed in the surgical strike ? it would only further indian cause


----------



## Hellfire

Viper0011. said:


> Posts reported for constant trolling. I've asked you nicely not to include me in your posts
> 
> @Oscar @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Slav Defence : guys, I've asked this genius above to not quote me and I've reported his posts for trolling. I expect an answer. Read this thread, your other genius "notorious eagle" has become notorious liar. What I wrote last week, ended up being truth. Tomorrow is Friday, don't forget that




You started by tagging us .. why would you complain on that?

Please respond on facts:


What IBG are you talking of? IA and PA have the integrated brigade groups .. that is an open secret. So you mean to say a brigade takes so many days to get in position?

Ah ... where is the integrated air component of the cold start IBG? Still looking are we?

No one has a problem with what you post, but when you post non-sense, like 100s of shells being fired per minute as per you that day, that is incorrect and you were called out for it.

You post facts, no one will have a problem

Here is something I posted to a Pakistani member on 02 Sep 2016


*I shall tell you .. Ringsar - Machchal Nar across LC Eastern Spur off Lunda Ridge, is your launch pad for all militants being sent in from Kel. The ingress is into Pachnar and into Kupwara. There is no retaliation. Yes the days of 100s coming are over, but active support in terms of UAV surveillance and sweep into our territory with guided ingress is a fact. Yours truly will someday tell you about his own experience in details *

look at the areas where strike has taken place .... how do I know this and how did I anticipate it?

maybe you should calibrate and post .. and not get personal. Your getting personal is self defeating

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fitpOsitive

India wants to lable a border clash as surgical strike. By doing that they wants to push Pakistan to do a same strike too, and here goes Pakistan in trap. So Pakistan, let them shout. Do whatever is necessary, but with free mind, not under Indian media pressure.


----------



## indiatester

notorious_eagle said:


> It appears to me that DGMO is confusing a 'Surgical Strike' with 'LOC Violation'. There is a world of difference between them.
> 
> Forgive me, but i cannot logically see how a Company Sized Force managed to infiltrate the LOC without raising any flags. The Force reaches the so called 'Terror Camp', engage them for 3 hours and than manage to go back and cross the LOC back into India without facing any resistance. Can you honestly believe this nonsense? Logic would have to be defied for me to actually believe this.


Well there has been an earlier case where it has happened. Not by India nor company sized. I do doubt if India has those capabilities, but a few kilometers should be possible don't you think?
Regardless, there are only 2 possibilities

1: Strikes indeed happened: In which case it is a clear case of Indian army showing intent and capability. A paradigm shift in policy on how to engage with the militancy
2: Strikes did not happen: In which case its a propaganda war still declaring intent. Still a paradigm shift in policy.

For Pakistan there is a risk in either ignoring and then possibly seeing the video released or retaliating and then escalating the situation. Either way the gauntlet is thrown and its Pakistan's move now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hacker J

abrar khan said:


> It was one clip . I believe my source , you don't. Be happy in fools Paradise.



OOUCH did I heart your sentiments SORRY BRO but thats how it is , you can ryt anything you want in posts and YES I am happy as i live in paradise no need to argue on that and most of all FINALLY pak people have somthing on their face as a responce they were so eagerly waiting, now nobody says I am waiting for reply hahahahaha


----------



## xyxmt

django said:


>



they could have brought at least "Gheesi wali matti" if you know what i mean

Thank you India!! and thank you Indians for providing us with the unlimited entertainment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Max

hacker J said:


> . All your leaders , military leaders, political leaders, everyone is telling you the same not everyone can be telling same story if nothing at all have happened





If nothing wrong happen, they are suppose to say the same.. if something wrong will happen they will say the same, why should we hide any surgical strike by bharat which will present bhartis as aggressors and Pakistan as victims of bharti jingoism.,.

2nd i have listen your and our generals all these dys. both sides say surgical and counter surgical strikes are possible but once it started. no one know where it will end..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

hellfire said:


> You started by tagging us .. why would you complain on that?
> 
> Please respond on facts:



Notorious Eagle gave me another negative rating. Speaks volume of his prissiness and same goes for you. Cowards attack from behind, and don't have the balls to face anything.

My point has been made, validated and reported. I am done and proved your bullshiit wrong in terms of the surgical strikes and they did take place. Thank you, continue crying!!


----------



## ranadd

If India doesn't do any ops... Pakistan says I dare you
If India does any ops... Pakistan says nah ahh.. you didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hacker J said:


> ammmm OK I GOTTA ASK MYSELF
> 
> 1. Such covert missions do not have proof such as vedio or pics taken THATS Y THEY ARE COVERT/SECRET/SURGICAL STRIKES



Wow and than you come on tell and announce and inform the neighbours about 150 guys in 6 choppers invading their territory and having a firefight for 3 hours without them knowing .. At a time there is a massive exercise and escalation in tensions between 2 nuclear armed rivals?

Releasing 0 details .. 

The Indians must be wearing invisible saffron coloured chadis which not only made them invisible but also the firefight and the details and proof of such a big development that would definitely lead to counter strikes or war?

FUKIN fantasise..


> 2. All your leaders , military leaders, political leaders, everyone is telling you the same not everyone can be telling same story if nothing at all have happened
> 3. Our military govers media hahahahahahahaha biggest joke else you would never see all B S indian media makes all the time just for example see chinese media
> 4. All the CHUTIYAPA as said by you is claimed because its true, you may see strikes in your neighbour if this news came out(BIGGEST FEAR OF PAK GOV)




Lots of caps .. No substance .. Rants..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Don't mix internal politics with external realities. USA got hit once and look what it did to Afghanistan. India has been again and again shafted yet she has done nothing. 

I guess expect a Bollywood Movie though "Misson Sirjjikal Strike".

Ps. Hey I guess we going to have war of "Sirjjikal" strikes. Today Indian Army will claim. Tomorrow Pak Army will claim. Everybody will be happy.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Can someone, @waz bring descipline in this thread. Please.

The matter is too serious to be dragged in the mud...of personal animosities.

If all this strike business is true or not... remains to be seen. Regardless- situation is very very serious for both sides.

If it has happened then the most hineous beast is coming out of hell to engulf this region. None can be victorious only destruction everywhere. Young boys always fancy wars...

If this strikes have not happened as claimed then we are in a media war cycle and controlled escalations once again. Zerosum games until winter comes.

More claims and counter claims... until behind the scences world powers calm the situation down. Disfunctionality of states in the region...

Hope - the hell of war remains frozen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kempe

@Viper0011. Your thoughts on this 

US support to India on #SurgicalStrike is unambiguous. White House statement today(note: India is 10hrs ahead of Washington, DC, USA )
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...n-ned-price-national-security-advisor-susan-e

*Statement by NSC Spokesperson Ned Price on National Security Advisor Susan E. Rice’s Call with National Security Advisor Ajit Doval of India*
National Security Advisor Susan E. Rice spoke today by phone with Indian National Security Advisor Ajit Doval. Ambassador Rice strongly condemned the September 18 cross-border attack on the Indian Army Brigade headquarters in Uri and offered condolences to the victims and their families. Ambassador Rice affirmed President Obama’s commitment to redouble our efforts to bring to justice the perpetrators of terrorism throughout the world. Highlighting the danger that cross-border terrorism poses to the region, Ambassador Rice reiterated our expectation that Pakistan take effective action to combat and delegitimize* United Nations-designated terrorist individuals and entities, including Lashkar-e-Tayyiba, Jaish-e-Muhammad, and their affiliates.* In the context of the robust U.S.-India partnership, Ambassador Rice discussed our shared commitment with India to pursuing peace and regional stability and pledged to deepen collaboration on counterterrorism matters including on UN terrorist designations


----------



## indiatester

Joe Shearer said:


> Well, actually, 'usually reliable sources' state that that was not quite the operation. I can't say more, because I got this information second hand and under conditions of secrecy.


Ow man... would a blue label help get some information? Assuming ofcourse you are still in Bangalore.


----------



## Armani

smuhs1 said:


> Unless you have stealth helos which make almost zero noise secondly i think the monstrosities like Dhurv you have can be heard miles away.
> 
> Dont try to portray yourself on the level of Americans as you people dont even have enough bullet proof vests to serve you entire army. You people are neither technologically nor mentally advanced enough to carry out such a bold move. If india had carried out such an activity then they would have flooded their media with pics and videos of operation.



Firstly you're a bland moron. Secondly, stealth only reduces the distance at which you're detected, doesn't make anything invisible. Unless you're saying there is absolutely no radar between Abbotabad and Afghan border, the US helos didn't get there simply because they were stealthy, but because they choose to fly where you weren't looking.

No one needs to be carrying a camera to convince some retard on a forum.

But I'm not complaining, if you want to not believe anything happened, don't believe it. You can also choose to not believe in the existence of Bangladesh, and still choose to think it is East Pakistan. Anything is possible if you choose denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranadd

smuhs1 said:


> Unless you have stealth helos which make almost zero noise secondly i think the monstrosities like Dhurv you have can be heard miles away.
> 
> Dont try to portray yourself on the level of Americans as you people dont even have enough bullet proof vests to serve you entire army. You people are neither technologically nor mentally advanced enough to carry out such a bold move. If india had carried out such an activity then they would have flooded their media with pics and videos of operation as we all know indians love to brag.



I agree. However the opposite side is Pakistani military, we just need to be better than them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurlang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viper0011.

notorious_eagle said:


> I will take your word for it Sir due to your background.
> 
> I guess its time for me to make some calls on the Pakistani Side, and see what the hell is happening.




You gave me another negative rating without a reason. Continue with that. Tells me the kind of life you've lived.



notorious_eagle said:


> I will take your word for it Sir due to your background.
> 
> I guess its time for me to make some calls on the Pakistani Side, and see what the hell is happening.



@WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Oscar

I got another negative rating from this genius, without a reason. And none of you have responded to the thread in the GHQ asking this guys to reverse his ratings and power abuse. Friday is tomorrow, don't forget that.


----------



## graphican

Armoured Division said:


> The second video is from 2010 LeT's Kashmir maarka jihad.flv



There is no such video. Why not share its URL instead?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nakash Ahsan

I S I said:


> Wow did you guys carried out Nuclear strike?
> Did you guys applied Rifle silencer on your missiles?


They used laser guided GOOBER missile fully stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

IndoCarib said:


> At least Imran Khan is not in denial. Does that mean Imran Khan is not a Pakistani !
> 
> *Surgical strikes: Will show Nawaz Sharif how to respond to Narendra Modi, says Imran Khan*
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...-respond-to-narendra-modi-imran-khan-3056439/



Imran Khan didn't say that the surgical strikes took place. He only said that he would show NS how he would reply to that killer and coward Modi.



Kaptaan said:


> Don't mix internal politics with external realities. USA got hit once and look what it did to Afghanistan. India has been again and again shafted yet she has done nothing.
> 
> I guess expect a Bollywood Movie though "Misson Sirjjikal Strike".
> 
> Ps. Hey I guess we going to have war of "Sirjjikal" strikes. Today Indian Army will claim. Tomorrow Pak Army will claim. Everybody will be happy.



These Indians couldn't reply after Mumbai. Expecting them to carry out surgical strikes now is very far fetched. This is only for public consumption. The Indians have been red-faced and Kashmir is getting out of control. Blaming Pakistan is convenient. It won't get them far because tomorrow it will be business as usual in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

xyxmt said:


> they could have brought at least "Gheesi wali matti" if you know what i mean
> 
> Thank you India!! and thank you Indians for providing us with the unlimited entertainment


The only surgical strike that occurred was on the Bombay stock market

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Armani said:


> Firstly you're a bland moron. Secondly, stealth only reduces the distance at which you're detected, doesn't make anything invisible. Unless you're saying there is absolutely no radar between Abbotabad and Afghan border, the US helos didn't get there simply because they were stealthy, but because they choose to fly where you weren't looking.



Mabrook you killed Pakistanis now sleep well as if i have time for phudus like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New Resolve

Sad to see how desperately the indian public wants a win, even if its make believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

The whole world has laughed off the surgical strike claim. BBC is reprting it as "surgical strikes". The pun should tell us something. Over here in The Netherlands much of the media isn't even reporting it. Like it never happened.

Modi's India is extremely desperate after Kashmir riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Armani

smuhs1 said:


> Mabrook you killed Pakistanis now sleep well as if i have time for phudus like you



Lol, make sure to read the edited post.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> You gave me another
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Oscar
> 
> I got another negative rating from this genius, without a reason. And none of you have responded to the thread in the GHQ asking this guys to reverse his ratings and power abuse. Friday is tomorrow, don't forget that.



Why don't you say something appropriate, so I can give you one (look at my signature for possible options). Today's the day. Everyone's playing pin the tail on the donkey.


----------



## manojb

Windjammer said:


> Sorry dude, i missed your earlier post the @TheGreatOne is referring to.
> Send me a link.
> Found the following image on the net claiming an Indian post destroyed by Pakistani shelling.


you're so gullible, That is old picture http://www.news18.com/news/india/two-infiltration-bids-along-loc-foiled-by-army-1294660.html  yesterday you were retweeting nakli tom hanks


----------



## Pandora

ranadd said:


> I agree. However the opposite side is Pakistani military, we just need to be better than them.



Well good luck and let us know when you will get better


----------



## Viper0011.

Rajeev_Anand said:


> What wasthe reason of KSE losing over 500pts, it means more than once Indians hit Pakis in their territory that too after giving a message that we are are coming. Please also ask the same to your PA chief and PM how this happened that too in a hostile and tense environment.



The intrusion took place on 7 different places!!


----------



## graphican

hacker J said:


> TWO different pics clubbed together and no pak side is shown with people and indian side without people, your claim rejected from my side bro



Watch 12:50 onward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Its a good oppertunity to escalate...
Pak army shud go for it


----------



## Agent_47

Was PA part of kargil aggression ? Was there a heli raid in abbottabad to kill OBL? 

Pakistan denied all these at first, But we all know the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

@Joe Shearer @hellfire @notorious_eagle 

As per my understanding ( and heavy lack of understanding of some chest thumpers) the Indian sources claim that they airlifted the soldiers near the LOC from where they made a raid 500m-1km and took out a launch pad whilst pakistan states that no infiltration happened and cross border firing happened at night which resulted in 2 soldiers being martyred. Pakistan has now has cross border firings which resulted in three posts being destroyed. 

Now I am aware that cross border raids can happen and have been done by both sides near the LOC multiple of times. 

The question I am asking is how does the situation deescalates now? Where do both sides go from here as situation is getting worse and escalating. Do you see this situation going towards a full blown border conflict?


----------



## HttpError

Lol these darpoks can only do this in movies, If Pakistan was the size of India we would have eaten them alive.


----------



## Musafir117

xyxmt said:


> they could have brought at least "Gheesi wali matti" if you know what i mean
> 
> Thank you India!! and thank you Indians for providing us with the unlimited entertainment


Public ko ......ya banana tha bann gai the embraced Modi face in past few weeks need another drama after topi drama of uri Public happy Modi happy joe and punit happy


----------



## Joe Shearer

indiatester said:


> Ow man... would a blue label help get some information? Assuming ofcourse you are still in Bangalore.





Come to Hyderabad and Uncle will tell you all. (don't forget the bottle).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

As we all know recently the bjp following international news is losing g fame and one way to regain fame of a gov is by going to war , I reading many books on military history have found that the most reappearing reason for war is to gain popularity in ones own country as by spreading lies one can lead the 'sheeple' to believe that they did this or Thayne generally paint an antagonist their entire life and then spread lies about doing this and that to him and blaming your mishaps on him and thus give your people something else to think about , so in conclusion I believe that India launched the so called strikes because of rising kashmiri freedom movement and believe it or not I would have done the same thing . Look Anthe proofs people even if Russia attacked Azerbaijan the azeris would retaliate in one way or another so had it been a real strike it would have had an appropriate retaliation 
Please discuss with out rhetoric bull shix from both sides 
@Sarge @Windjammer @Arsalan @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

punit said:


> if nothing happened .. then calm down and enjoy the show!!



and miss out all this fun...no way josey


----------



## Hellfire

Viper0011. said:


> Notorious Eagle gave me another negative rating. Speaks volume of his prissiness and same goes for you. Cowards attack from behind, and don't have the balls to face anything.
> 
> My point has been made, validated and reported. I am done and proved your bullshiit wrong in terms of the surgical strikes and they did take place. Thank you, continue crying!!



Strikes took place on two occasions

1. Post Uri attack on night 20-21 Sept which was retracted two days back

2. When that failed to drive in the point, a cross border anti-terror operation has been carried out and DGMO IA invited DGMO PA to undertake "_future strikes in joint operations to beat the menace of terror_". There.. gave you the wordings used to the affect.

Stop tagging people and then not expect to be called out for incorrect information.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paki_rambo

The indian claims of surgical strikes gives Pakistan enough reasons to retaliate as it is an act of war
Pakistan now has a upper hand


----------



## hussain0216

dani958 said:


> news all the time can be false you cant know the true



Maybe its because your a israeli jew that you think we are unarmed Palestinians 

But we are not 

Conflict and war has gone on in Kashmir and LOC for 70 years now

It is one of the most heavily manned borders in the world, tension is high after indian soldiers were killed so even MORE troops and vigilance is apparent as well as other surveillance apparatus 



The indians claim

To have 150 no less paratroopers air dropped in
Who then crossed loc on numerous locations 
Went between 500m and 3km into Azad Kashmir 

Located and attacked "terrorists" camps

*Battled for freaking 4 HOURS*
Then made their way back across LOC

Without any casualties 
Or making any noise during a 4 hour battle

Or alerting Pakistani military during a heightened time of vigilance or tension 



You dont know the indians like we do but this is bollywood bull plop even for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

maximuswarrior said:


> The whole world has laughed off the surgical strike claim. BBC is reprting it as "surgical strikes". That should tell us something. Over here in The Netherlands much of the media isn't even reporting it. Like it never happened.


I can confirm there was "surgical strike". Yesterday a Indian doctor removed a growth on my arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## graphican

Armoured Division said:


> The video has been removed by ********.



Your claim doesn't have weight unless there is an evidence.


----------



## Viper0011.

Joe Shearer said:


> Why don't you say something appropriate, so I can give you one (look at my signature for possible options). Today's the day. Everyone's playing pin the tail on the donkey.




There is nothing I've told you that was outside of the forum rules. People like you, notorious eagle and a couple of others are high on power and abusing members is what you guys do. Like I said, don't add me to your post. You'd be a fool not to realize I do know a thing or two about these subjects when I type.


----------



## IndoCarib

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> "Experts" how hilarious.
> 
> 
> He never spoke about "Surgical strikes" - India media (as always) pitched that part in. He was talking about the skirmish that claimed the life of 2 Pakistani soldiers.



Again Denial !! Did you even read the article? 

Reacting to Indian Army’s surgical strikes at the terror launchpads in Azad Kashmir, Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) Chairperson Imran Khan on Thursday said he will show his prime minister Nawaz Sharif how to react to such aggressions*.*

“Initially I had to give a message to Nawaz Sharif, but tomorrow I will send a message to Modi too,” Khan said. The cricketer-turned-politician also urged people to participate in the march. “People from all over Pakistan should participate in the march to display unity,” said Khan, adding “I will show Nawaz Sharif how to respond to Modi.


----------



## hacker J

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Wow and than you come on tell and announce and inform the neighbours about 150 guys in 6 choppers invading their territory and having a firefight for 3 hours without them knowing .. At a time there is a massive exercise and escalation in tensions between 2 nuclear armed rivals?
> 
> Releasing 0 details ..
> 
> The Indians must be wearing invisible saffron coloured chadis which not only made them invisible but also the firefight and the details and *proof of such a big development that would definitely lead to counter strikes or war?*
> 
> FUKIN fantasise..
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of caps .. No substance .. Rants..




can you please tell how did you imagined 150 soilders and 6 choppers crossing ???
and you yourself proved my point of no details being released accept that fact that how many terror launch pads where destroyed 
By way do you count how many you killed in such operations ?? thats what you need


----------



## Tipu7

Armoured Division said:


> The video has been removed by ********.
> 
> 
> Each and everyone of this incident are from over 5 year old LeT videos.



Plz, don't exhaust your self ................
If you have proof, then share. If not then get moving...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Actually Indian army don't know the difference between cross border firing and surgical strike.......lolzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thrilainmanila

like i said im neutral in this debate, but the question i would like to put to the pakistani brothers is why would the indian DGMO go through the effort of contacting Pakistans DGMO if only 2 people were killed in crossfire shelling.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Viper0011. said:


> You gave me another negative rating without a reason. Continue with that. Tells me the kind of life you've lived.
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Oscar
> 
> I got another negative rating from this genius, without a reason. And none of you have responded to the thread in the GHQ asking this guys to reverse his ratings and power abuse. Friday is tomorrow, don't forget that.



Be lucky

I just gave you one negative ratings. Look at your fu**king tone in this thread. At least i am whatever i say i am. I don't pretend to be an American, and pretend to socialize in the Pakistani Elites. Seriously, you're a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sathya

LCH get ready soon..


----------



## Viper0011.

hellfire said:


> Strikes took place on two occasions
> 
> 1. Post Uri attack on night 20-21 Sept which was retracted two days back
> 
> 2. When that failed to drive in the point, a cross border anti-terror operation has been carried out and DGMO IA invited DGMO PA to undertake "_future strikes in joint operations to beat the menace of terror_". There.. gave you the wordings used to the affect.
> 
> Stop tagging people and then not expect to be called out for incorrect information.



WRONG!! 7, S.E.V.E.N!! Go beyond an IA Captain once. You might find the truth and peace . First, your discredited everything I've said for over a week. Finally you came around in your post above and agreed to surgical strikes. But, you will now argue with me on how many places the attacks were done. I don't need to be involved with this dram and bullshiit. I say 7, you don't agree, stay with your opinion. I don't need it!!


----------



## Indus Pakistan

IndoCarib said:


> Again Denial


Okay. You got me.Time to spill the beans. Hands up. I accept there was a surgical strike. Yesterday a Indian doctor removed a growth on my arm.


----------



## Mufflerman

News reports say lots of video footage available and may be released. Careful what you wish for


----------



## HAIDER

SLAMABAD: At least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian troops fired across the Line of Control in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Thursday. The Pakistani military confirmed the deaths of its soldiers yet dismissed the Indian claim of 'surgical strikes'.

"There had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is [an] existential phenomenon," said an ISPR statement released shortly after the Indian Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) held a press conference making claims about surgical strikes.

*India strikes, Pakistan responds*
An exchange of fire between Pakistani and Indian LoC troops began at 2:30am and continued till 8:00am in the Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel and Lipa sectors in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, the ISPR statement said.

"Pakistani troops befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing on the LoC."



Defence Minister Khawaja Asif said nine soldiers were injured during the incident, and added that small firearms were used to respond in a "befitting manner".

Shortly after the exchange of fire, the Indian Ministry of External Affairs and Ministry of Defence held a joint press conference in New Delhi in which DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh alleged that surgical strikes were conducted by the Indian army on "terror launch pads along the LoC". The strikes will not continue, he said.



The Indian DGMO claimed that "some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launchpads along the Line of Control".

"The Indian army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads. Significant casualties have been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them... The operations aimed at neutralising the terrorists have since ceased."

Sources quoted by Indian media alleged that Indian para commandos went 2-3 kilometres into AJK in Mi-17 choppers and destroyed six 'terror camps', killing at least 38 suspected terrorists along with Pakistan Army troops.

Singh said the decision to launch the strikes had been taken after the military determined the launchpads had been set up with "an aim to carry out infiltration and terrorist strikes in Jammu and Kashmir and various other metros in our country."

An Indian military source said the operation was carried out on the Pakistani side of the Line of Control where there were between five and seven infiltration “launchpads”.

“It was a shallow strike. The operation began at around midnight and it was over before sunrise,” this source, who had been briefed by his superiors on the operation, said. “All our men are back. Significant casualties inflicted. Damage assessment still going on.”

A Pakistani military officer at Chhamb, near the LoC, contradicted the Indian version, saying the attack had been repelled. “They ran back, leaving many dead bodies on their side,” this senior officer said.

_Read more: Modi’s new battle lines_

*Military rubbishes notions of surgical strike*
The Pakistan military swiftly rubbished notions of a surgical strike.

"The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by Indian to create false effects," a military statement said.

"This quest by the Indian establishment to create media hype by rebranding cross-border fire as a surgical strike is fabrication of the truth. Pakistan has made it clear that if there is a surgical strike on Pakistani soil, the same will be strongly responded."

The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) said Pakistan’s airspace would be safeguarded at any cost. "PAF is always alert and ready to issue a befitting response to foreign aggression," a spokesperson said.

Indian authorities ordered the evacuation of villages in Punjab near the Pakistan border on Thursday amid fears of retaliation from Islamabad following India’s claim of surgical strikes against “terror launchpads” across the LoC, Hindustan Times reported

*'India fooling its own people'*
Pakistan, rejecting ‘baseless’ Indian claims that it carried out surgical strikes in Pakistan, condemned unprovoked ceasefire violations across the LoC, Radio Pak reported.

_Read more: The terror of war hysteria_

Foreign Office Spokesperson Nafees Zakaria said, "India’s falsified, concocted, and irresponsible statements can only escalate the already-fragile security situation in the region."

Zakaria added that India had deliberately escalated tension at the LoC in order to divert attention from the deteriorating situation in held-Kashmir. “India is trying to make fool of its own people and the international community,” he maintained.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif strongly condemned the incident, according to Radio Pakistan. "Our intent for a peaceful neighbourhood should not be mistaken as our weakness," the premier said.

National Security Adviser Lt Gen (retd) Nasser Khan Janjua submitted a comprehensive report on the LoC situation to the prime minister, Radio Pakistan reported. Nawaz is also being briefed regularly on the situation along the LoC by security institutions.

*Soaring tensions*
The latest incident of cross-border firing comes as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India over the Kashmir issue.

Last week, India initiated a diplomatic drive to isolate Pakistan after blaming it for the Sept 18 attack on the Uri army camp in IHK which killed 18 soldiers ─ a claim which Pakistan has rejected.

Tensions between the South Asian rivals have been high since an Indian crackdown on dissent in IHK following the killing by Indian forces of Burhan Wani, a young separatist leader, in July.

On Wednesday, India pulled out of the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (Saarc) summit scheduled to be held in November in Islamabad. Several other Saarc members followed suit, leading to the postponement of the summit.


----------



## SrNair

We expect a total cooperation from Pakistan Army in destroying terrorist hideouts in LoC .We both hates terrorists.
RIP two Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

To Pakistani's here, please try to understand, their helis are powered by Vedic technologies , we cannot even come close to that ... hel* they went to moon when man invented wheel..... please try to understand.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

graphican said:


> How India did recovered its soldiers back? Did India air-lift them or they walked back to India on foot crossing LOC? Entire LOC is permanently blocked using multi-layered barb-wire, land-mines and fences, is well lit and monitored by both India and Pakistan. How Indian soldiers from multiple locations walked back and not got seen or fired at by any of Pakistani check-posts? How did they managed to cross fenced, mined and impermeable boundary without being seen, caught or injured?


 How do you maintain multi-layered concertina wire over an area of different contours that receives 5-6 feet of snow fall annually ? I must applaud the civil engineering feat of Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Mrc said:


> Indians have faked all their history ... this is just a border skirmish


At Least We Did Not rejected Bodies of our Soldiers

"Vo Pak Army Kahan vo toh Mujahideen they"

And release Official casualty Figure 10 years later


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> There is nothing I've told you that was outside of the forum rules. People like you, notorious eagle and a couple of others are high on power and abusing members is what you guys do. Like I said, don't add me to your post. You'd be a fool not to realize I do know a thing or two about these subjects when I type.



Actually my bemusement is due to the fact that you know so little and yet think that you will get away with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

IndoCarib said:


> Again Denial !! Did you even read the article?
> 
> Reacting to Indian Army’s surgical strikes at the terror launchpads in Azad Kashmir, Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) Chairperson Imran Khan on Thursday said he will show his prime minister Nawaz Sharif how to react to such aggressions*.*
> 
> “Initially I had to give a message to Nawaz Sharif, but tomorrow I will send a message to Modi too,” Khan said. The cricketer-turned-politician also urged people to participate in the march. “People from all over Pakistan should participate in the march to display unity,” said Khan, adding “I will show Nawaz Sharif how to respond to Modi.


Yes, and where exactly did he talk about "surgical strikes"...?


----------



## Viper0011.

notorious_eagle said:


> Be lucky
> 
> I just gave you one negative ratings. Look at your fu**king tone in this thread. At least i am whatever i say i am. I don't pretend to be an American, and pretend to socialize in the Pakistani Elites. Seriously, you're a joke.



And look at your Fu**ing power abuse in this thread. If this site gets shut down, or webby goes bankrupt trying to fight "cases" in the courts. It's ALL on you buddy. I treat people with respect. But when they abuse power, I am more than happy to have this site shut down through legal means. This site is out of compliance on a million different laws as-is!!

And I socialize with way more "elites" than just India - Pakistan. Its not my issue that you don't seem to respect someone's opinion.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Mufflerman said:


> video footage available and may be released


Why? Plenty of stuff for Bollywood. No?


----------



## LOGICAL BOSSS

Pakistan refused US raid at abbotabad as well similarly Myanmar Refused 6 months back. Nothing here to debate.
Our objectives meet. Pakistan denied but venting out its frustration at LOC and International Borders. 
Hope in future similar anti terrorist ops, killing them in hole instead of wait them to enter our home and hunt down.

Thanks Modi for home delivery of hell to these terrorists. 

My request : Plz instruct forces to burnt there bodies to ashes as well before leaving back


----------



## Jobless Jack

In the excitement of imaginary success indians have forgotten how to count  


graphican said:


> India claims it destroyed 5-6 “Terrorist” launch pads

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

After the death of two Pakistani soldiers this is what happened with the indian soldiers
Booommmmmmmmmmmmm 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154466185415528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

graphican said:


> Debunking Indian Claims of “Surgical Strike” in Pakistan.
> 
> Let any Indian general or representative come forward and answer these questions.
> 
> 
> *Where did India conducted this surgical strike?*
> India says it had credible evidence of terrorists who were to cross LOC. Why not show those locations to the world as well and prove they actually existed - which Indian needs desperately to prove its point that Pakistan is sponsoring terrorism in India. Why is India not proving Pakistan a terrorist sponsoring state using evidence of location which it destroyed? India has no answer.
> 
> *India claims it destroyed "terrorist launch-pads" – How do they look like?*
> Were they buildings, bunkers, rooms, hide-outs or runway strips? India has no answer.
> 
> *India claims it destroyed 5-6 “Terrorist” launch pads.*
> When India was so sure that it conducted operation across Pakistan, why is there a confusion between number 5 and 6? – Why is it itself confused?
> 
> 
> *Were all launch-pads standing together or distant from each other?*
> 5-6 locations means they have to be distant from each other and India conducted at least 5-6 operations to neutralise them. How India did crossed LOC at 5-6 locations without being tracked, stopped or fired at? India has no answer.
> 
> *Assuming Indians crossed LOC using helicopters;*
> A slightest violation of air-space strikes response from Pakistan, and Pakistan is currently at high-alert state with active preparedness. How India did came in and went out without alerting PAF? India has no answer.
> 
> 
> *How did Indian soldiers got back?*
> How India did recovered its soldiers back? Did India air-lift them or they walked back to India on foot crossing LOC? Entire LOC is permanently blocked using multi-layered barb-wire, land-mines and fences, is well lit and monitored by both India and Pakistan. How Indian soldiers from multiple locations walked back and not got seen or fired at by any of Pakistani check-posts? How did they managed to cross fenced, mined and impermeable boundary without being seen, caught or injured? India has no answer.
> 
> *If Indian soldiers were recovered using helicopters:*
> That means 5-6 Indian helicopters must have landed inside Pakistani territory at 5-6 different locations and their helicopters were neither heard, tracked by soldiers, guards, radars nor PAF responded? PAF response time is under 3 minute. How could 5-6 Indian helicopters violated world's most well-guarded boarded and yet they came-and-went-back without getting noticed. India cannot answer that.
> 
> *India attacked terrorist launch-pads - were terrorists empty handed then?*
> India didn’t lose a single soldier to any bullet, nor did they get injured even when they “destroyed” 5-6 terrorist launch-pads. Was there 1 terrorist per launch-pad who was also un-armed and had no Pakistani Military companion? India claims Pakistani Army back terrorists, does that mean Pakistani army was not backing terrorists and terrorist too were unarmed who allowed Indians to conduct operation, kill them as well as destroy their launch-pads and no response was seen from Pakistani Army either? Indians have no answer.
> No stupidity expected from any Indian member and I would request @mods to watch this thread closely. These are legitimate questions and by answering them, without showing any evidence, India might be able to get some credibility of its claims. Let the informed members come in and give answers to these questions and lets see if Indian claims make any sense.




Lies have no foundation.
Soon this propaganda building will collapse on its own.
Just like it happened in near past.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armoured Division

Tipu7 said:


> Plz, don't exhaust your self ................
> If you have proof, then share. If not then get moving...........





graphican said:


> Your claim doesn't have weight unless there is an evidence.



It is you guys claims that do not have any weight now.
The fact is the video footage is from the same source express news and also any one with a pea size brain will realize that the second video clearly shows an ied/mine attack in fact the angle of the blast itself makes that clear.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Viper0011. said:


> WRONG!! 7, S.E.V.E.N!! Go beyond an IA Captain once. You might find the truth and peace . First, your discredited everything I've said for over a week. Finally you came around in your post above and agreed to surgical strikes. But, you will now argue with me on how many places the attacks were done. I don't need to be involved with this dram and bullshiit. I say 7, you don't agree, stay with your opinion. I don't need it!!



Did your English teacher in primary school help you figure out the difference between two OCCASIONS and seven LOCATIONS? 

That's why I like your posts. So much clean, innocent fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Viper0011. said:


> WRONG!! 7, S.E.V.E.N!! Go beyond an IA Captain once. You might find the truth and peace . First, your discredited everything I've said for over a week. Finally you came around in your post above and agreed to surgical strikes. But, you will now argue with me on how many places the attacks were done. I don't need to be involved with this dram and bullshiit. I say 7, you don't agree, stay with your opinion. I don't need it!!




Read what I wrote and what you wrote ... you are confused. Stop responding .. and stop tagging .. and definitely do not post personal remarks ... it is a two way street


----------



## Khan_21

Viper0011. said:


> You gave me another negative rating without a reason. Continue with that. Tells me the kind of life you've lived.
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Oscar
> 
> I got another negative rating from this genius, without a reason. And none of you have responded to the thread in the GHQ asking this guys to reverse his ratings and power abuse. Friday is tomorrow, don't forget that.



Why are you so worried about negative ratings?its just a forum chill.


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

graphican said:


> *India attacked terrorist launch-pads - were terrorists empty handed then?*
> India didn’t lose a single soldier to any bullet, nor did they get injured even when hey “destroyed” 5-6 terrorist launch-pads. Was there 1 terrorist per launch-pad who was also un-armed and had no Pakistani Military companion? India claims Pakistani Army back terrorists, does that mean Pakistani army was not backing terrorists and terrorist too were unarmed who allowed Indians to conduct operation, kill them as well as destroy their launch-pads and no response was seen from Pakistani Army either?


 It's called element of surprise, just like Neptune Spear was held stone-throw away from Military Academy of PA.


----------



## Jobless Jack

LOGICAL BOSSS said:


> Pakistan refused US raid at abbotabad as well similarly Myanmar Refused 6 months back. Nothing here to debate.
> Our objectives meet. Pakistan denied but venting out its frustration at LOC and International Borders.
> Hope in future similar anti terrorist ops, killing them in hole instead of wait them to enter our home and hunt down.
> 
> Thanks Modi for home delivery of hell to these terrorists.
> 
> My request : Plz instruct forces to burnt there bodies to ashes as well before leaving back


ya but us released images and videos of OBL raid. where are yours ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

manojb said:


> you're so gullible, That is old picture http://www.news18.com/news/india/two-infiltration-bids-along-loc-foiled-by-army-1294660.html  yesterday you were retweeting nakli tom hanks


Dimwit, i said i found i on the net as someone posted it, that's not too difficult to comprehend but then who am i talking to.


----------



## indiatester

hellfire said:


> No airlift. It was across ... there were _ghatak _level operations also launched simultaneously to distract/flush out forests.
> 
> You must understand that offensive operations in the area are undertaken at night and thick forest, where even militants are in something called '_harbour_' when they wait to cross LC ...
> 
> hence it was only a ground offensive ... no air asset crossed LC
> 
> There was overhead CAP and air support, that is right and correct.
> 
> De-escalation - the PA has done very correct denying the surgical strike. By doing so, it allows PA room to gauge the reaction and asses options. So deniability of this actually taking place remains. If PA decides to retaliate immediately, they risk being portrayed as supporters. If they do not, they loose credibility. We are expecting retaliation, there is no doubt it will come. But again .. it is time and place of own choosing.
> 
> Please understand that India did not take the action without tacit understanding ... you can see from the muted reactions of the Governments of other nations so far.


Then what is this news on Times Now about ALH Dhruv being used in this operation?


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

DG ISPR Asim Bajwa declining the claims of indian of surgical strikes. He said the indian media is doing nothing more than just satisfying their own peoples





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1762781307342769


----------



## egodoc222

smuhs1 said:


> Our Air defense is on High Alert and this BS indian source is saying a helicopter actually came in and killed 38 then went back
> 
> What else do you expect from an indian defense blog


Read it again!!



F.O.X said:


> To Pakistani's here, please try to understand, their helis are powered by Vedic technologies , we cannot even come close to that ... hel* they went to moon when man invented wheel..... please try to understand.....


Excellent analysis by a think-tank!lol


----------



## Viper0011.

Khan_21 said:


> Why are you so worried about negative ratings?its just a forum chill.



No one is worried. But humans should be treated nicely. You can't be giving negative ratings on whole sale to one person you don't like, when his content has always come out to be true, whether all or partial. Human integrity and respect should never be abused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

graphican said:


> *Assuming Indians crossed LOC using helicopters;*
> A slightest violation of air-space strikes response from Pakistan, and Pakistan is currently at high-alert state with active preparedness. How India did came in and went out without alerting PAF or its own airfare? India has no answer.


 Helicopter usage is hyper-inflated story. It was on-foot insertion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

indiatester said:


> Then what is this news on Times Now about ALH Dhruv being used in this operation?




Rudra ... ALH-WSI and CasEvac standby

The area is easy to penetrate .. chill out

Anti-terror strike has occurred. we have not attacked PA.

That is a different thing that at two points PA camps were co-located. That is their problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mpk1988

Joe Shearer said:


> Did your English teacher in primary school help you figure out the difference between two OCCASIONS and seven LOCATIONS?
> 
> That's why I like your posts. So much clean, innocent fun.



Why are you breaking your head on his posts? This is the guy who once talked about Einsteins theory of Gravity.. 
Other that blabbing crap with a fake persona, he says nothing of consequence and can be debunked on every single statement. Quite figuratively a child.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Pakistani Establishment Not Even Accepted Kargil infiltration officially Yet Let Alone these Strikes


----------



## xyxmt

from a concerned Pakistani to Indians, please dont make your self the laughing stock, the whole world already laughs are you. just keep quiet, if you are planning to attack then stop talking and start walking, otherwise just go on doing your daily routines.


----------



## Army research

@Irfan Baloch


----------



## hacker J

graphican said:


> Watch 12:50 onward.




ok now thats is what i asked for.. agreed bro


----------



## IndoCarib

Kaptaan said:


> Okay. You got me.Time to spill the beans. Hands up. I accept there was a surgical strike. Yesterday a Indian doctor removed a growth on my arm.



Good for you sir ! See how by accepting the fact that you had a unwanted growth, you could seek help !!



Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Yes, and where exactly did he talk about "surgical strikes"...?



Where exactly did he speak of skirmish ? Skirmishes happen all the time between Indian and Pak soldiers. Why is he so worked up this time ?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Athen said:


> yo bro hold your excitement... that was old video from 2014 see the upload date




What about the next one where three Indian soldiers were neutalised, or perhaps 4?


----------



## Joe Shearer

mpk1988 said:


> Why are you breaking your head on his posts? This is the guy who once talked about Einsteins theory of Gravity..
> Other that blabbing crap with a fake persona, he says nothing of consequence and can be debunked on every single statement. Quite figuratively a child.




 Spoilsport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

Viper0011. said:


> Nice slide......what's the point, it didn't happen? . When the stock markets go down, there is a reason for it!!
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/28/asia...al-higher-oil-prices-us-gains-and-dollar.html


No sorry mate, I wouldn't let the stock movement conclude it for me. Stocks plummet on speculations and rise likewise. You don't have to have a real war threat for them to do zigzag

However, I do think, little border incursions (by foot patrols) are a norm apart from exchange of lead while sitting in your bunkers. For the current situation, there are many questions eluding sanity. But, then again we do not have the requisite variables available to conclude. So, based on official accounts from both sides (and in absence of access to any classified information) I won't give it to the Indians

And please, just because we do not have access to information that you are saying you are aware of, should not be construed as proving you a liar, so let our sane minds do the maths till the cat is out of the bag

Happy commenting & Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

graphican said:


> That means 5-6 Indian helicopters must have landed inside Pakistani territory at 5-6 different locations and their helicopters were neither heard, tracked by soldiers, guards, radars nor PAF responded? PAF response time is under 3 minute. How could 5-6 Indian helicopters violated world's most well-guarded boarded and yet they came-and-went-back without getting noticed.


 They trekked back under the cover of artillery barrage. Artillery barrage is used as distraction and is a cover fire for foot soldiers.


----------



## Pandora

egodoc222 said:


> Read it again!!



No Thanks i dont have enough mental stamina like you indians to absorb BS. I tend to avoid indians on PDF but this time i have officially seen how Indian media and government can make a bittch out of their public. I have spent enough time on PDF to steer away from indians when they are high on their own brand of phuduism.


----------



## Areesh

thrilainmanila said:


> if only 2 people were shaheed why would the indian DGMO call up the pak DGMO over something like that, its a small incident. ''oh by the way we killed 2 of your boys in a surgical strike''



Someone ban this *Indian *please. How long this guy would continue with this false flag crap??

@waz @WAJsal


----------



## manojb

Windjammer said:


> Dimwit, i said i found i on the net as someone posted it, that's not too difficult to comprehend but then who am i talking to.


Yeah it was friendly advice not to believe in everything on the net


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

F.O.X said:


> You dont say...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781461124269150208


It is being claimed by a journalist sitting in Islamabad but not by the mighty PA and worst part they are not claiming it. You are digging your own grave dear.



Musafir117 said:


> No
> It's actually happen and here are the proves
> 
> Planning of attack
> View attachment 339082
> 
> 
> Few by road
> View attachment 339082
> 
> 
> Special commandos from mountains
> View attachment 339084
> 
> 
> Surgical attack
> View attachment 339085
> 
> 
> Mission completed
> 
> View attachment 339086
> 
> 
> And we calm down just enjoying a comedy show from third class jokers.


Sharif issued a statement after watching them also......
What will he do after knowing the real men in uniform are coming...Even SA will not give him asylem for doing crime against India.



xyxmt said:


> Did your surgical strikers bring any souvenir back, a made is Azad Kashmir blanket, a candy wrapper or toilet papers (used ones)..anything? anyone?? no??
> 
> did they clean up the area, level it, buried all the bodies (how much was it this time 40, last time was 200) and put fresh Sod on the land so no one can notice...sala dushman bahut chalak ho gya hay


No they left their own souvenir so that there is no confusion....


----------



## NKVD

Mufflerman said:


> News reports say lots of video footage available and may be released. Careful what you wish for


Already Shown To congress and Opposition Leaders In DGMO briefing They are Pretty convinced

Look at ghulam nabi azad Statement


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781462632280694784


----------



## Areesh

NKVD said:


> Pakistani Establishment Not Even Accepted Kargil infiltration officially Yet Let Alone these Strikes



Running to Kargil won;t help. Share the proof or else STFU.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Joe Shearer said:


> Actually my bemusement is due to the fact that you know so little and yet think that you will get away with it.



Dear indian,

Kindly, do not waste time on lost causes. The matter is too serious to be destracted. Hope, sincerely, there be sanity pervailing in the region. We are into unknown territory here.

Do your part in this, please. Sanity and rationality is a must.

We can disagree and beat up each other in different context / at different times. This is too serious a situation for distractions.

So, do you think your forces crosess into Pak lands?

Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defence Bug

hussain0216 said:


> Maybe its because your a israeli jew that you think we are unarmed Palestinians
> 
> But we are not
> 
> Conflict and war has gone on in Kashmir and LOC for 70 years now
> 
> It is one of the most heavily manned borders in the world, tension is high after indian soldiers were killed so even MORE troops and vigilance is apparent as well as other surveillance apparatus
> 
> 
> 
> The indians claim
> 
> To have 150 no less paratroopers air dropped in
> Who then crossed loc on numerous locations
> Went between 500m and 3km into Azad Kashmir
> 
> Located and attacked "terrorists" camps
> 
> *Battled for freaking 4 HOURS*
> Then made their way back across LOC
> 
> Without any casualties
> Or making any noise during a 4 hour battle
> 
> Or alerting Pakistani military during a heightened time of vigilance or tension
> 
> 
> 
> You dont know the indians like we do but this is bollywood bull plop even for them


No noise because they use water guns to kill the ATUNKWAADIzzz since they are allergic to water and Indian kills them using water guns which they used in HOLY also.


----------



## F.O.X

I Have just obtained the Images of Indian SirGKal strike ...


*Here is how indian Army Flew towards LOC *








*And in this picture you clearly see them Destroying Camps*






*And here you can see the EVAC *





And here is Indian Media after Hearing the Glorious victory of IA





Happy Now Pakistanis ? as you can see it is all real.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Jobless Jack said:


> ya but* us released images and videos of OBL* raid. where are yours ?


 Bull-crap, unless you're referring to Zero Dark Thirty movie.


----------



## Arbiter

Indians- Pakistan is in denial and ISPR along with the army is trying to save itself from humiliation after the surgical strike. But there is no way Modi and co would do a cross border firing, claim it as surgical strike to save itself from the mounting pressure to deliver what was promised 2 weeks ago.

Logic is completely lost to indians.


----------



## Laozi

*MEA Briefs Envoys of 22 Nations on Thursday’s Surgical Strikes*
Envoys of as many as 22 nations, including the P5 countries, have been briefed by MEA about India's position after the strikes against the terrorists.

Meanwhile, responding to the attack, Bangladesh has said that “India has right to respond to attack on its sovereignty,” reports _India Today_.

WOW India is making fool of herself in front of 22 Big Nations


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I think Pakistan has nothing to worry. Holy Cow has the moo but no bite. However I would strongly warn Pakistani's to be on the watch out anything that resembles these guys below. If you see them then there is every reason to to worry. The deadly Mukhto Banglas.








Okay lads have fun with your "surjikkal strikes". Out and over !


----------



## LOGICAL BOSSS

graphican said:


> Debunking Indian Claims of “Surgical Strike” in Pakistan.
> 
> Let any Indian general or representative come forward and answer these questions.
> 
> 
> *Where did India conducted this surgical strike?*
> India says it had credible evidence of terrorists who were to cross LOC. Why not show those locations to the world as well and prove they actually existed - which Indian needs desperately to prove its point that Pakistan is sponsoring terrorism in India. Why is India not proving Pakistan a terrorist sponsoring state using evidence of location which it destroyed? India has no answer.
> 
> *India claims it destroyed "terrorist launch-pads" – How do they look like?*
> Were they buildings, bunkers, rooms, hide-outs or runway strips? India has no answer.
> 
> *India claims it destroyed 5-6 “Terrorist” launch pads.*
> When India was so sure that it conducted operation across Pakistan, why is there a confusion between number 5 and 6? – Why is it itself confused?
> 
> 
> *Were all launch-pads standing together or distant from each other?*
> 5-6 locations means they have to be distant from each other and India conducted at least 5-6 operations to neutralise them. How India did crossed LOC at 5-6 locations without being tracked, stopped or fired at? India has no answer.
> 
> *Assuming Indians crossed LOC using helicopters;*
> A slightest violation of air-space strikes response from Pakistan, and Pakistan is currently at high-alert state with active preparedness. How India did came in and went out without alerting PAF? India has no answer.
> 
> 
> *How did Indian soldiers got back?*
> How India did recovered its soldiers back? Did India air-lift them or they walked back to India on foot crossing LOC? Entire LOC is permanently blocked using multi-layered barb-wire, land-mines and fences, is well lit and monitored by both India and Pakistan. How Indian soldiers from multiple locations walked back and not got seen or fired at by any of Pakistani check-posts? How did they managed to cross fenced, mined and impermeable boundary without being seen, caught or injured? India has no answer.
> 
> *If Indian soldiers were recovered using helicopters:*
> That means 5-6 Indian helicopters must have landed inside Pakistani territory at 5-6 different locations and their helicopters were neither heard, tracked by soldiers, guards, radars nor PAF responded? PAF response time is under 3 minute. How could 5-6 Indian helicopters violated world's most well-guarded boarded and yet they came-and-went-back without getting noticed. India cannot answer that.
> 
> *India attacked terrorist launch-pads - were terrorists empty handed then?*
> India didn’t lose a single soldier to any bullet, nor did they get injured even when they “destroyed” 5-6 terrorist launch-pads. Was there 1 terrorist per launch-pad who was also un-armed and had no Pakistani Military companion? India claims Pakistani Army back terrorists, does that mean Pakistani army was not backing terrorists and terrorist too were unarmed who allowed Indians to conduct operation, kill them as well as destroy their launch-pads and no response was seen from Pakistani Army either? Indians have no answer.
> No stupidity expected from any Indian member and I would request @mods to watch this thread closely. These are legitimate questions and by answering them, without showing any evidence, India might be able to get some credibility of its claims. Let the informed members come in and give answers to these questions and lets see if Indian claims make any sense.


 You can find some of the Answers here as well
https://defence.pk/threads/4-hours-...a-avenged-the-uri-attack.452284/#post-8746968


----------



## Mrc

Although its all pack of lies....its a good oppertunity for pakistan to escalate a bit...



Rajeev_Anand said:


> That you have to investigate where you have been hit, only thing coming out of this the bluff of Pakis is over.




On dreams


----------



## salarsikander

Viper0011. said:


> I am more than happy to have this site shut down through legal means. This site is out of compliance on a million different laws as-is!!


I have a good suggestion for you. Instead of going through all pain and misery that you speak of, why dont you just leave the forum and be as it is ? How hard is that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## satishkumarcsc

hussain0216 said:


> Maybe its because your a israeli jew that you think we are unarmed Palestinians
> 
> But we are not
> 
> Conflict and war has gone on in Kashmir and LOC for 70 years now
> 
> It is one of the most heavily manned borders in the world, tension is high after indian soldiers were killed so even MORE troops and vigilance is apparent as well as other surveillance apparatus
> 
> 
> 
> The indians claim
> 
> To have 150 no less paratroopers air dropped in
> Who then crossed loc on numerous locations
> Went between 500m and 3km into Azad Kashmir
> 
> Located and attacked "terrorists" camps
> 
> *Battled for freaking 4 HOURS*
> Then made their way back across LOC
> 
> Without any casualties
> Or making any noise during a 4 hour battle
> 
> Or alerting Pakistani military during a heightened time of vigilance or tension
> 
> 
> 
> You dont know the indians like we do but this is bollywood bull plop even for them



That shows how inept your armed forces are for the 'second' time. Remember the Americans managed to fly in a Chopper from the Afghan Border to Abottabad, Crashed their helicopter, then overloaded another, on the way back it had engine failure and another CH-47 came to pick up those soldiers. What were your armed forces doing at that time? These guys are fooling you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Do you have any proof lol? If this was true it would've been all over even Indian army denied this lmao.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sinopakfriend said:


> Dear indian,
> 
> Kindly, do not waste time on lost causes. The matter is too serious to be destracted. Hope, sincerely, there be sanity pervailing in the region. We are into unknown territory here.
> 
> Do your part in this, please. Sanity and rationality is a must.
> 
> We can disagree and beat up each other in different context / at different times. This is too serious a situation for distractions.
> 
> So, do you think your forces crosess into Pak lands?
> 
> Thank you!



Dear Dutchman speaking Cantonese,

Please keep your sententious advice to yourself. The matter is over and done with. 

Our forces crossed over, and not in the way that idiots in the media, and on PDF, have been speculating. One of the members has given away every detail - almost every detail. One critical piece of the puzzle has been kept out, and that makes the difference. There is nothing left to be argued about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

Modi Is Failing in India.... he is unable to keep any of his promises ... all the macro economic indicators are falling & the elections are coming closer, He needs to create war hysteria to keep the Indian public occupied and focused on Pakistan instead of questioning his performance ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Areesh said:


> Running to Kargil won;t help. Share the proof or else STFU.


Proof Already shared With Relative agencies India called Envoys of 30 nations 

And Sharing Proof Pakistan Did you guy accepted Kargil Infiltration you even rejected bodies of your soldiers at glance


----------



## Defence Bug

Indians celebrating after the successful SIR G KAL strikes







satishkumarcsc said:


> Remember the Americans managed to fly in a Chopper from the Afghan Border to Abottabad


They used stealth chopper even our forces not alert, did Indian forces used same helos?


----------



## HttpError

lol these poor kiddies need some face saving  what happend to the chai wala's 56 inch chest. lol SupaPowa ? My ***


----------



## WaLeEdK2

satishkumarcsc said:


> That shows how inept your armed forces are for the 'second' time. Remember the Americans managed to fly in a Chopper from the Afghan Border to Abottabad, Crashed their helicopter, then overloaded another, on the way back it had engine failure and another CH-47 came to pick up those soldiers. What were your armed forces doing at that time? These guys are fooling you.



It's amazing how you Indians are so brainwashed lol. This is the same media that said Russia cancelled the exercises. Oh well can't fix stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## satishkumarcsc

WaLeEdK2 said:


> It's amazing how you Indians are so brainwashed lol. This is the same media that said Russia cancelled the exercises. Oh well can't fix stupid.



Stick to the topic...Do you have an answer for the question I asked? And this is not the media but the DGMO who is giving a statement. India is not Pakistan and people in posts like DGMO are not allowed to talk to the media without the approval of the civillian government.


----------



## egodoc222

smuhs1 said:


> No Thanks i dont have enough mental stamina like you indians to absorb BS. I tend to avoid indians on PDF but this time i have officially seen how Indian media and government can make a bittch out of their public. I have spent enough time on PDF to steer away from indians when they are high on their own brand of phuduism.


Lol...I know your behind is burning....but comments like that will only make us more happy!!


----------



## Stealth

Viper0011. said:


> Nice slide......what's the point, it didn't happen? . When the stock markets go down, there is a reason for it!!
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/28/asia...al-higher-oil-prices-us-gains-and-dollar.html



lol the reason is not surgical strike ... by pulling or by stopping $$$ investment - hint of war especially in foreign investor idiot 



Nexus said:


> ghar main ghoos ke hi maar dia BC


woh bhi apnay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Photon

Pakistan has literally axed their own foot here, the face saving exercise, of official denial that any Indian army operation took place in Pakistani territory, they have for forgone their excuse to retaliate overtly.

Now in a few days, when threat of overt Pakistani retaliatory strikes would have passed, Indian government will release/leak the pictures and video of evidence of these operations.

Pakistani government would have been left red faced (though it will still deny the strike happened Pakistani territory)
and India would achieved its goals of

1.soothing public anger
2. Showing to Pakistani establishment, that this government is willing to escalate conflict , if required.
3. Not having suffered Pakistani retaliation, because of Pakistan's denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laozi

*MEA Briefs Envoys of 22 Nations on Thursday’s Surgical Strikes*
*Envoys of as many as 22 nations, including the P5 countries, have been briefed by MEA about India's position after the strikes against the terrorists.*

*Meanwhile, responding to the attack, Bangladesh has said that “India has right to respond to attack on its sovereignty,” reports *_*India Today*_*.*

All Right India is making fool of herself in front of 22 Big Nations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

hellfire said:


> Rudra ... ALH-WSI and CasEvac standby
> 
> The area is easy to penetrate .. chill out
> 
> Anti-terror strike has occurred. we have not attacked PA.
> 
> That is a different thing that at two points PA camps were co-located. That is their problem.


I am so somewhat actually very surprised. You know why ?
A presstitute media that has a habit of making mole out of mountain even if it is doing humanitarian work in nepal, where the Govt and local citizen had to intervene as the presstitutes reporters were hamper the rehab efforts by reporting. 

Now IF so-called strike has taken place, It would be a trophy for Indian population and Media they would have surely shown the destruction and hwat not, after all attacking Pakistan is indeed a prize that every indian admins wants


----------



## Joe Shearer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Dazzler. @Irfan Baloch. @notorious_eagle @Oscar. @Windjammer. @Joe Shearer
> 
> There was no incursion ...
> 
> The reality is that indians had moved heavy arty and a lot of troops on the border...
> 
> 
> PA started aggressive patrolling and the Indians opened fire on them... That's how 2 of our troops embraced martyrdom!
> 
> 8th NLI put the Indians to test inflicting heavy casualties... Which lead to PA opening up on Indian posts .. Destroying 3..
> 
> 
> The general thinking is that* indians are testing waters ... International and Pakistani reactions ...With fake news/rumours.. And in future they might try incursions..*



Do you know or are you speculating? 

There are at least two Indians on this forum who know and they have not really said much in detail, nor are they likely to. 

Your reconstruction is ingenious but incorrect. 

And, to quote a very famous film character, That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Kambojaric

"Operation Ghar Mein Ghus Ke Marein Ge", Coming soon to a cinema near you.


----------



## Musafir117

Ok everyone calm down we claim a sergical strike as well and achieve to destroy a spefic target 20 mile inside India but I don't have prove only few top military and govt Officals knows that and they seems very happy and was hugging each other kesa hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

SrNair said:


> We expect a total cooperation from Pakistan Army in destroying terrorist hideouts in LoC .We both hates terrorists.
> RIP two Rangers.


and 6 BSF


----------



## AyanRay

For all those who are questioning how Indian helicopters crossed LOC without being getting detected, please read this.



dani958 said:


> *The commandos were airdropped at the LoC, from where they crossed over to the Pakistani side.*


----------



## P@nThEr

Mentee said:


> Don't tell me the menu, serve your customer , who asked for it


It's so opposite of what media portrays..


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Defence Bug said:


> Indians celebrating after the successful SIR G KAL strikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used stealth chopper even our forces not alert, did Indian forces used same helos?



Stealth means VLO which expands into Very low observability. It does not mean that it is Invisible. And if it flew from Afghan border to Abottabad which is alost 400 kms into your territory it means that you were not looking at all. Pakistani armed forces or any armed forces for that instance have every right to shoot down the enemy.


----------



## salarsikander

Laozi said:


> All Right India is making fool of herself in front of 22 Big Nations


It sure did to the wolrf after Uri Attack, so why would it be ay different this time ?


----------



## #hydra#

litman said:


>





maximuswarrior said:


> Stop posting such rubbish Indian sources.


India's army says it has carried out "surgical strikes" against suspected militants along the de-facto border with Pakistan in Kashmir.

The operation was aimed at preventing a series of attacks being planned by Pakistan-based militants, a senior army official told reporters.

The army said "significant casualties has been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them".

Pakistan has denied any strikes were carried out by India across the border.

"The notion of surgical strike linked to alleged terrorists' bases is an illusion being deliberately generated by India to create false effects," the Pakistani military said in a statement.

Pakistan confirmed that two of its soldiers had been killed in an exchange of fire along the Line of Control that divides the disputed region. It said the Indian firing had been "unprovoked".

Tensions have been high since a militant attack on an Indian army base in Kashmir left 18 soldiers dead earlier this month. India blamed the attack on Pakistan, which denied the claim.

*'Evil design'*
India's military gave few details of the operation it says it carried out overnight.

At a joint press briefing by the army and the foreign ministry, officials said the "motive of the operation was to hit out at terrorists who were planning to infiltrate into our territory".

India's Director General of Military Operations, Lt Gen Ranbir Singh, also blamed Pakistan for "being unable to control terror activities in territories under its control".

The "surgical strikes" on alleged "terror launch pads" alongside the de-facto border had caused "significant damage to terrorists".

But there was no mention of where the strikes took place or any casualties.





Image copyrightAFP
Pakistani army officials said the fighting started in the early hours of the morning and continued for about six hours.

The country's Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif, criticised the "unprovoked and naked aggression of Indian forces" and said his military was capable of thwarting "any evil design to undermine the sovereignty of Pakistan".

The 18 September attack on the base at Uri in Indian-administered Kashmir was the deadliest of its kind for years.

Islamabad says India's stance is a "blatant attempt" to deflect attention from human rights abuses in the region.

More than 80 people, nearly all anti-government protesters, have died in more than two months of violence against Indian rule.

Both India and Pakistan claim Muslim-majority Kashmir in its entirety but control only parts of it.


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781494636422402048


----------



## #hydra#

smuhs1 said:


> Our Air defense is on High Alert and this BS indian source is saying a helicopter actually came in and killed 38 then went back
> 
> What else do you expect from an indian defense blog


Oops ,heard about Osama binladen assassination?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Starlord said:


> like your army do ? i guess we have much to learn from our Nautanki Neighbors



Yes.

You do.


----------



## SrNair

Three posts and 21 soldiers.
Our media will report instantly if we lost one soldiers life .

We are doing a favour to PA .We are destroying terrorists.


----------



## Stealth

JonAsad said:


> Which bollywood movie is that?


Israel India chutyapaa...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## egodoc222

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Dazzler. @Irfan Baloch. @notorious_eagle @Oscar. @Windjammer. @Joe Shearer
> @The Eagle
> There was no incursion ...
> 
> The reality is that indians had moved heavy arty and a lot of troops on the border...
> 
> 
> PA started aggressive patrolling and the Indians opened fire on them... That's how 2 of our troops embraced martyrdom!
> 
> 8th NLI put the Indians to test inflicting heavy casualties... Which lead to PA opening up on Indian posts .. Destroying 3..
> 
> 
> The general thinking is that* indians are testing waters ... International and Pakistani reactions ...With fake news/rumours.. And in future they might try incursions..*


Did you see that in your dream??
I get the news is hard to digest for you...but that doesn't mean you write your own story here!!
There is a press release from dgmo....the specifics of the surgical strike were explained to envoys of 22 countries....including the 5 permanent members of security council!!


----------



## thrilainmanila

they say they filmed it show proof, if they can back it up that pakistan will be the ones with the red face if they cant then they need to shut the hell up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> Indian sources also told the world that Russia cancelled the excercise and it was a breaking news for whole time until the Russians landed in Pakistan. Still they were in disbelief.


Just check with BBC too reported.


----------



## thrilainmanila

Kurlang said:


>


allot of the footage is old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Stealth said:


> and 6 BSF



Where?
There is no report.
Post if you got any


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

smuhs1 said:


> Our Air defense is on High Alert and this BS indian source is saying a helicopter actually came in and killed 38 then went back
> 
> What else do you expect from an indian defense blog


That should be cause of concern to you that how they defied your radars and came in such numbers and PA couldnt do anything.



ranadd said:


> If India doesn't do any ops... Pakistan says I dare you
> If India does any ops... Pakistan says nah ahh.. you didn't.


Best One


----------



## YeBeWarned

Joe Shearer said:


> Yes.
> 
> You do.



we'll catch up don't worry .. we don't have Kamolika's and prayerna's and bajaj in our Army  
we don't need Weapons but ekta kapoor


----------



## The_Sidewinder

dani958 said:


> *THURSDAY, SEPTEMBER 29, 2016 BY INDIANDEFENSE NEWS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 10 days after the Uri attack that claimed 18 jawans, India carried out surgical strikes in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir, inflicting heavy casualties on terrorists and 'those protecting them" and indicating a change of stand on the rules of engagement on the disputed line of control.
> Indian DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh announced that Pakistan had been informed about the strikes and that India has no intention of continuing the operations but is ready for any reaction from the Pak side.
> The response, first of its kind across the Pakistani border during peace time, was based on specific intelligence, claim reports.
> *Here's what happened in 4 hours, according to reports:*
> _*1. Operation begins around 12.30 am on Wednesday. According to reports, paratroopers from Special Forces were involved.*
> 
> *2. The commandos were airdropped at the LoC, from where they crossed over to the Pakistani side.*
> 
> *3. According to sources, Indian commandos entered three kilometres across the Line of Control to conduct the 'surgical strikes'*
> 
> *4. The strikes were carried out in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel & Lipa sectors, on Pak's side of LoC, according to reports.*
> 
> *5. The location was 500 meters-2 Km across LoC, sources said.*
> 
> *6. 7 terror launch pads were destroyed during the surgical strike.*
> 
> *7. 38 terrorists and 2 Pakistani soldiers were killed in Indian Army surgical strikes, no Indian casualties. Those killed included terrorists, their guides and handlers.*
> 
> *8. Helicopters were used. Mission, according to reports, ended at 4.30 am.*_
> *Why did India go for this *
> The option of surgical strikes was taken in the wake of increase in infiltration bids , the DGMO informed. Terrorists had begun gathering in large numbers along the LoC with the objective of crossing the border and targeting locations in Jammu and Kashmir, as well as other metros. In such a scenario surgical strikes was considered the best option to deal with the threat.
> *Surgical Strikes Does Not Mean War *
> Surgical strikes are military operations undertaken by forces across the world to move on the offensive, hit enemy targets and installations, and return to primary positions, all with lightening speed and with the added precaution of suffering limited casualty.
> Surgical strikes require not just detailed and exhaustive planning but need to be carried out with absolute precision to achieve the objective of taking down targets with either no or minimal collateral damage.
> http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2016/09/4-hours-choppers-and-38-kills-how-india.html




* Choppers werr not used *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher-e-India

Areesh said:


> Running to Kargil won;t help. Share the proof or else STFU.


Didn't I tell you we had our strikes ready? We did it quick, like you requested . Enjoy 

So what are you guys gonna do now, run to China like crying baby for help?


----------



## Jobless Jack

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Bull-crap, unless you're referring to Zero Dark Thirty movie.


Every single media outlet was reporting about op neptune spear when it was done. every one was talking about it. kindly do a search on youtube and on google images about obls dead body pics.

even if we may not be able to see as graphic details, atleast operational details about how SF guys crossed should be put to the public no ? the US did that

mind boggles to think that not even a single PAF fighter will not be alerted to the op espacially when they are there to counter such incursions

and no dont say because USA did it why is it so unbelievable that india can do it too , because USA is USA and pakistan secretly consented to the raid. if Pak armed forces where this sleepy , their nuke war head would long have been lost to USA in similiar surgical strikes indentical to OP Neptune

and do care to explain how india managed to stay in one of the most fortified order regions on earth for 4 hours when uncle sam only managed to stay for 90 min and that too on the western front

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

NKVD said:


> Proof Already shared With Relative agencies India called Envoys of 30 nations
> 
> And Sharing Proof Pakistan Did you guy accepted Kargil Infiltration you even rejected bodies of your soldiers at glance



After giving the "proof" to those 30 nations. Do share it with us too. 

It would be fun debunking and exposing lies of those "proofs" too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

egodoc222 said:


> Did you see that in your dream??
> I get the news is hard to digest for you...but that doesn't mean you write your own story here!!
> There is a press release from dgmo....the specifics of the surgical strike were explained to envoys of 22 countries....including the 5 permanent members of security council!!



Ok sunny.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

satishkumarcsc said:


> Stick to the topic...Do you have an answer for the question I asked? And this is not the media but the DGMO who is giving a statement. India is not Pakistan and people in posts like DGMO are not allowed to talk to the media without the approval of the civillian government.



Did the DGMO actually say this or is this just Indian media saying he said it? Open your eyes. Your media is the spewing out propaganda. Of an attack already happened Pakistan would've responded by now.


----------



## kempe

*As precaution and also to dominate every step of escalation ladder. IN moving into Arabian sea in full force.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781455408544096256*
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...only-sea-trade-route/articleshow/54573494.cms


----------



## Joe Shearer

Starlord said:


> we'll catch up don't worry .. we don't have Kamolika's and prayerna's and bajaj in our Army
> we don't need Weapons but ekta kapoor



If your fighting was as good as your writing, you would be masters of the universe.

Now, contribute or shut up. Learn something about what is what and then comment.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

#hydra# said:


> Just check with BBC too reported.


It's reporting indian statement ..


----------



## Laozi

salarsikander said:


> It sure did to the wolrf after Uri Attack, so why would it be ay different this time ?


No difference

but the point is :

Envoys of as many as 22 nations, including the P5 countries, have been briefed by MEA about India's position after the strikes against the terrorists.

This Time we are doing it openly in front of Big Nations


----------



## P@nThEr

django said:


> At least their is a video, what the hell have you shown. This is going to backfire as Congress and co will want more info, when their is no info to provide it will be a setback to this RSS governement, we will be having the last laugh


What Congress says no one gives a diddly squat practically..They are dead.
Secret operations are meant to be secret..
It proves Pakistan is insecure & released some bunker ops image as fast as possible to hide humiliation on other side of Kashmir..Even a cabinet meeting..


----------



## #hydra#

smuhs1 said:


> No Thanks i dont have enough mental stamina like you indians to absorb BS. I tend to avoid indians on PDF but this time i have officially seen how Indian media and government can make a bittch out of their public. I have spent enough time on PDF to steer away from indians when they are high on their own brand of phuduism.


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308


----------



## Areesh

Sher-e-India said:


> Didn't I tell you we had our strikes ready? We did it quick, like you requested . Enjoy
> 
> So what are you guys gonna do now, run to China like crying baby for help?



Lol attacking in dreams???

Do it in real kid not in press conferences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@JonAsad. It's called andheri raat mein diya Bharat k ... mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Laozi said:


> *MEA Briefs Envoys of 22 Nations on Thursday’s Surgical Strikes*
> Envoys of as many as 22 nations, including the P5 countries, have been briefed by MEA about India's position after the strikes against the terrorists.
> 
> Meanwhile, responding to the attack, Bangladesh has said that “India has right to respond to attack on its sovereignty,” reports _India Today_.
> 
> WOW India is making fool of herself in front of 22 Big Nations


Nothing special, India as made herself a fool in front of several more nations.
Btw, if you get a report that tomorrow 100+ Indian soldiers are killed from cross border raids by Pakistan will you believe it?
Or will you see the source to check if it's a the one which will save your face?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defence Bug

Stealth said:


> Israel India chutyapaa...


They are just want to access our military response by posting fake news.


----------



## salarsikander

Laozi said:


> No difference
> 
> but the point is :
> 
> Envoys of as many as 22 nations, including the P5 countries, have been briefed by MEA about India's position after the strikes against the terrorists.
> 
> This Time we are doing it openly in front of Big Nations


You have already done that several times, with no response so far ? mumbai attacks 
Pathanakot and now this bulls shit which has been debunked by your very own abhay or sanjay police officer guy and tey still no link or offical source from your claim


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781496197261373440


----------



## soundHound

ROFL, Pakistan is giving befitting reply using decade old video's, funny part people are buying it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

If anybody believes this... He's a Fukin certified cunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

Defence Bug said:


> Indians celebrating after the successful SIR G KAL strikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used stealth chopper even our forces not alert, did Indian forces used same helos?


Ohk,and one that destroyed due to crash also exploded stealthily Hugh.... Man it just happened near to ur military base. Even crackers sounds are enough to be heated abotabad military base. Yet nothing has happened.
@smuhs1 oops read it.


----------



## Armoured Division

Taimoor Khan said:


> What about the next one where three Indian soldiers were neutalised, or perhaps 4?


Also very old, uploaded in 2011.


----------



## MilSpec

zebra7 said:


> @MilSpec
> 
> Its time to resume our earlier debates of the option available with the India.
> As your whole argument was that their is no balls in India to do that or that.
> 
> Now lets review it again
> 
> 1. Using Water War -- You might have heard the news of the meeting done by Modi to review the IWT -- A studies done in 2010 indicates that even if we didn't broke the IWT, and fully utilize our share of water of 20%, that would hurt the Pakistan. This option have been activated now.
> 
> 2. Short tactical moves, and give the tactical commander the freeness -- We won't be hearing any news from the Indian media this time, and guess, why there was so much F-16 flying in the P0K areas, and level of allertness, because something is going on in the background.
> 
> 3. Surgical Strike -- You called again no balls game, but this won't be the option right now, because Winter is comming, and for a sane PM or the Leaders, this would take place only when we have the justification Solid. So the best option is to make the condition, that makes the enemy to do some foolish action e.g Make the condition of the Water so that they make the first step, which would give India the justification to end the game latter.
> 
> 4. Corner the Pakistan -- This option have been activated, and very evident from the lattest facts of SAARC meeting in Islamabad conditions.
> 
> 5. Remove MFN Status -- Your argument was, that no problem for Pak -- Agreed, but small steps including other steps makes a big one, which is decisive.
> 
> 6. Internationalize Balluchistan -- Soon it will be the reality, and the lattest Bugti will get the asylum in India. Why Pakistan will have the problem, because he is stuck in Switzerland as the Swiss govt. don't allow him to go outside of their country, and he was not able to accelerate the movement. With the asylum in India (He won't be the first one who will get the asylum, and not the last) he could visit more areas, and could raise the voice more prominently.
> 
> 7. Covert Operation -- You wrongly understand the word Covert operation, which will be all the options above.
> 
> 8. Corner the Pakistan Internationally and declare it as Terrorist State -- This option is also been activated, Sushma Swaraj speech indicates the call for the Global agreement to do that and to address the very source which is spreading the terror. There were some news regarding the USA itself, when some senate tries to bring some resolution passed for that, and might know better there.
> 
> regards. So where would you like to resume our discussion.



I have exhausted myself repeating myself over the years. I don't like to criticize our own people over and over again. If you think India is taking the right steps, then good for you, I envy your optimism, I continue to be underwhelmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## satishkumarcsc

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Did the DGMO actually say this or is this just Indian media saying he said it? Open your eyes. Your media is the spewing out propaganda. Of an attack already happened Pakistan would've responded by now.








I think this would suffice that the DGMO arranged a press meet to tell it.


----------



## P@nThEr

Kurlang said:


>


What a propaganda!
Do you really think they will roam around that calm while mortar fire is going on? One is putting napkin on shoulder like a easy day..Try harder next time


----------



## Stealth

kempe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781494636422402048



Your PM met your armed forces commanders 10 times in past 4 consecutive days. So how many Surgical Strikes did by Pakistan can you please tell us ? because as per your logic, meeting with PM means surgical strikes was done by the enemy


----------



## Jobless Jack

Stealth said:


> View attachment 339100


they borrowed harry potters invisibility cloak


----------



## ranadd

smuhs1 said:


> Well good luck and let us know when you will get better



I sincerely hope that it was a sarcastic post.

Reason for Pakistani army to use militants and non state actors is due to the non parity with the Indian military. All the past major conflicts were stalemates or decisive victory for the Indian Army. Please read some Non Indian and Pakistani sources once in a while.


----------



## Hellfire

salarsikander said:


> I am so somewhat actually very surprised. You know why ?
> A presstitute media that has a habit of making mole out of mountain even if it is doing humanitarian work in nepal, where the Govt and local citizen had to intervene as the presstitutes reporters were hamper the rehab efforts by reporting.
> 
> Now IF so-called strike has taken place, It would be a trophy for Indian population and Media they would have surely shown the destruction and hwat not, after all attacking Pakistan is indeed a prize that every indian admins wants


ex
It is the usual cross border strike .. nothing in depth. On launch pads. Launch pads are usually located away from the Pakistani posts. So it is only different in the sense that India has made it public.

Aircrafts did not cross. And as long as PA can deny, it can think carefully and decide how it wants to proceed.

You must understand that this can not be dismissed as a lie which is being tried as ramifications are too large. Right now, Pakistan is justified in retaliating, but by covering it into selective anti-terror operation across LC, PA has to carefully gauge it's response.

I avoid taking sides. What I know, I have posted. 

There has been no 'retaliation' like videos being posted. The cross border fire started with India opening up to push in forces. Small teams entered. Happens.

Thats all for now.

PS:

And Indian strike corps are still lying in their respective spots .... if there was indeed a 'war' they would be moving and many here would not be on net arguing things out

It was a very localised and normal operation .. only publicly acknowledged. Proximity was not greater than 2 kms on other side, hence PA can easily claim a LOC limited op.

Negotiations/diplomacy remains alive and I hope sense prevails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Armoured Division said:


> Also very old, uploaded in 2011.



Link it with proofs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chauvinist

In the overnight operation of attacking terror “launch pads” in Pakistan occupied Kashmir, para-commandos of the Army, struck at as many as seven locations, possibly more, and exacted casualties in “double digits”, officials privy to the operations tell _The Hindu_. Photographs and videos of the operation will be released soon, sources confirmed.

According to officials present at one of several briefings given by the military, MoD and MEA in the course of Thursday morning, the Army was given the go-ahead for a “counter-terror operation” in the aftermath of the Uri attack.

“The government gave the Army a free hand to plan and carry out the attack,” a senior member of the government said. Even before the Uri attack, the Army was concerned by what they saw as a build-up at the terror “launch pads” just across the LoC.

“Despite repeated requests from the government to Pakistan’s High Commissioner, the warnings were not taken seriously,” MEA officials said. The government has pointed to 19 infiltration attempts in the past two months along similar routes in four sectors along the LoC, but say they met with no support from Pakistan.

“This was in response to specific intelligence inputs. No aerial strikes were undertaken. The Pakistan Army has accepted that they lost two of their soldiers and that nine were injured. Usually, the Indian Army fires from the Indian side of the LoC on such infiltrators after they cross over the LoC. The launch camps are temporary in nature, unlike training camps. It is where infiltrators gather before crossing over,” Minister of State for Information and Broadcasting Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore told _The Hindu _shortly after the DGMO announced the strikes to the media.


Officials said heavy casualties were inflicted on the militants present in the terror camps. According to one source, some of the troops crossed the LoC on foot, while others flew in on Mi-17 gunship helicopters that also gave the Indian commandos cover from fire. However, Rathore denied the story, saying helicopters had not crossed the LoC and were not involved in the operation.

Meanwhile, with dawn and the safe return of the para-commandos, the government began to work the phones, DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh called his Pakistani counterpart to say that the strikes were over and India didn’t intend to escalate the conflict. The Prime Ministeri and the Cabinet Committee on Security were briefed, as were President Pranab Mukherjee, Vice President Hamid Ansari, former Prime Ministers Manmohan Singh and H.D. Deve Gowda.

Foreign Secretary S. Jaishankar and External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj spoke to their counterparts in all Security Council member countries and key countries in West Asia to inform them of the operation.

According to Pakistan’s Defence Minister Khwaja Asif military spokesperson, two Pakistani soldiers were killed and 9 were injured. Pakistan’s DG, Inter Services Public Relations, said they hwere killed in crossfire at the LoC. “There has been no surgical strike by India, instead there had been a cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is existential phenomenon,” the spokesperson said.

*http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ssloc-attack/article9163217.ece?homepage=true*


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Via : https://www.facebook.com/sanjivbhattips

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

hellfire said:


> No airlift. It was across ... there were _ghatak _level operations also launched simultaneously to distract/flush out forests.
> 
> You must understand that offensive operations in the area are undertaken at night and thick forest, where even militants are in something called '_harbour_' when they wait to cross LC ...
> 
> hence it was only a ground offensive ... no air asset crossed LC
> 
> There was overhead CAP and air support, that is right and correct.
> 
> De-escalation - the PA has done very correct denying the surgical strike. By doing so, it allows PA room to gauge the reaction and assess options. So deniability of this actually taking place remains. If PA decides to retaliate immediately, they risk being portrayed as supporters. If they do not, they loose credibility. We are expecting retaliation, there is no doubt it will come. But again .. it is time and place of own choosing.
> 
> Please understand that India did not take the action without tacit understanding ... you can see from the muted reactions of the Governments of other nations so far.



Welcome to Pakistan Defence Forum J.P dutta 
Hope you enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

#hydra# said:


> Oops ,heard about Osama binladen assassination?



Ops Its was done by Americans
They had stealth and balls you people have neither.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @JonAsad. It's called andheri raat mein diya Bharat k ... mein



The idiots are comparing to the worlds most militarized border to the our western border lol. LoC is constantly watched. Any solder could see a helo crossing the border. How stupid do they think we are?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

punit said:


> so Pakistani are responding to a Surgical Strike .. which never happened !! makes sense !!



Responding to unprovoked firing along LOC. Why you guys are always so dumb?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soundHound

saiyan0321 said:


> @Joe Shearer @hellfire @notorious_eagle
> 
> As per my understanding ( and heavy lack of understanding of some chest thumpers) the Indian sources claim that they airlifted the soldiers near the LOC from where they made a raid 500m-1km and took out a launch pad whilst pakistan states that no infiltration happened and cross border firing happened at night which resulted in 2 soldiers being martyred. Pakistan has now has cross border firings which resulted in three posts being destroyed.
> 
> Now I am aware that cross border raids can happen and have been done by both sides near the LOC multiple of times.
> 
> The question I am asking is how does the situation deescalates now? Where do both sides go from here as situation is getting worse and escalating. Do you see this situation going towards a full blown border conflict?



Message from India is loud and clear, we are not interested in war against Pakistan, but are interested in war against terror. Stop harbouring them, from this point I can only see situation coming In control, if Pakistan fall's in line and takes all necessary measure for preventing its land getting used for spreading terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P@nThEr

F.O.X said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781461124269150208


Who is the police there?
Why didn't they take the photo?


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo




----------



## jermankill

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Okay so according to "Indian sources" (which are world-renowned for egoistic bullshit).
> 
> These "choppers" managed to miraculously evade the most militarized border, sneak past an advanced network of air defenses, pass through several alerted patrolling squadrons armed with hi-tier radars, get completely ignored by one of Pakistan's largest aerial exercises, fly over layers of man-pad squads, undetected by radars dotted throughout the region, *-* then land on one of the most mountainous regions (that too being undetected by hundreds of patrols) and then repeat all that to get back to the right side of the border. They managed to be soo stealthy that no one in Azad Kashmir heard or saw of this.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this can only happen in Bollywood - not reality.
> 
> This story was just a cookie given to the angry public to appease them and increase their false-ego.


hmmmmm they used vedic technology in their helicopter which is undetectable for any technology in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Starlord said:


> Welcome to Pakistan Defence Forum J.P dutta
> Hope you enjoy your stay



Sorry I did not say that to you. My apologies. You are new? Or new id?

Anyways. Welcome .. JP Dutta? Is that your name? 

Anyways enjoy your stay .. and we look forward to suitable and meaningful posts from you.

Regards


----------



## P@nThEr

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Responding to unprovoked firing along LOC. Why you guys are always so dumb?


Watch the real video claimed by a Pakistani few above your post..
Pakistanis are doing unprovoked firing,not Indians..Ab bol


----------



## LOGICAL BOSSS

thrilainmanila said:


> they say they filmed it show proof, if they can back it up that pakistan will be the ones with the red face if they cant then they need to shut the hell up.


First you guys said dare to try surgical Strikes, Now when news coming from highest level at Army, also claiming even Pak Army also has been informed, but Now demanding proof.
Tell me let suppose Army release Video later then what will be you next demand for droping 1-2 pops (nuclear ones) on India as you guys were claiming we are Nuclear Power, If India dare we will nuke India  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Athen

P@nThEr said:


> Who is the police there?
> Why didn't they take the photo?


dont ask them they will post a random photo from the past!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WaLeEdK2 said:


> The idiots are comparing to the worlds most militarized border to the our western border lol. LoC is constantly watched. Any solder could see a helo crossing the border. How stupid do they think we are?



Unprovoked firing incident ..



#hydra# said:


> Oops ,heard about Osama binladen assassination?



Son.. You aren't America.. neither are you Israel and we Palestine..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

smuhs1 said:


> Ops Its was done by Americans
> They had stealth and balls you people have neither.


U threatened us by saying nuking us,now our military announced that we had carried out strike deep inside pak occupied Kashmir. Even our political/administives informed pak govt officially about the strike.
Yet u and ur govt is in denial mode... Now I decide who doesn't have balls? If u have some self pride or balls u should start ear with us after this official channel information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

#hydra# said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308



BBC is quoting indian news whats your point? No wait dont answer that i already had enough of it. 

You people have done a splendid job killed dozens of people in *SURGICAL STRIKE* so sleep tight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

#hydra# said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308



This line is important from that link:

"But the (Indian) army did not say whether troops had entered Pakistan-administered Kashmir or had fired across the border."


----------



## kempe

*Indian military enters Pakistan-controlled Kashmir, attacks "terror launch pads"*
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-09/29/c_135723049.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

hellfire said:


> ex
> It is the usual cross border strike .. nothing in depth. On launch pads. Launch pads are usually located away from the Pakistani posts. So it is only different in the sense that India has made it public.
> 
> Aircrafts did not cross. And as long as PA can deny, it can think carefully and decide how it wants to proceed.
> 
> You must understand that this can not be dismissed as a lie which is being tried as ramifications are too large. Right now, Pakistan is justified in retaliating, but by covering it into selective anti-terror operation across LC, PA has to carefully gauge it's response.
> 
> I avoid taking sides. What I know, I have posted.
> 
> There has been no 'retaliation' like videos being posted. The cross border fire started with India opening up to push in forces. Small teams entered. Happens.
> 
> Thats all for now.
> 
> PS:
> 
> And Indian strike corps are still lying in their respective spots .... if there was indeed a 'war' they would be moving and many here would not be on net arguing things out
> 
> It was a very localised and normal operation .. only publicly acknowledged. Proximity was not greater than 2 kms on other side, hence PA can easily claim a LOC limited op.
> 
> Negotiations/diplomacy remains alive and I hope sense prevails.


Si it was the usual cross border shelling?
Perhaps the Indian satellites can share the pics of the so called heli pad i mean terrorist launching pads being destroyed.

I am still amazed no pics or anything solid so far. Again too much risky and highly unlikly for Indian troops stepping on the other side of borders, I am sure it just for public consumption, after all something had to be done to bring it under control after all the unnecessary hyper nationalism was brewed

By the way the over hype created by a ranter here of IBG moving in forward and what not, we all know is just as phoney as his credentials are, few negative rating and so called maturity and his contacts all got popped out. Anyone with sane and mature mind wouldn't really require someone's certification on one's credibility, but few virtual negatives rating just went on to show the immature mind would threaten to close down the entire PDF This alone shows that we should not take natunki very seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

S.Y.A said:


> Prove the surgical strike drama then too, release some videos and movement of your jets tracked via GPS that they indeed conducted strikes inside Pakistan.



you really Expect Indians to release any Prove ? I salute you Sir ..


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

All Pakistani members must stop counter trolling here untill India releases video footage of the ops.

I wonder what is going to be the excuse of not releasing the video footage.

Believe me,every news outfit in the 7 continents is going to feature that video bcz it's going to be a one of it's kind op.


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Chauvinist said:


> In the overnight operation of attacking terror “launch pads” in Pakistan occupied Kashmir, para-commandos of the Army, struck at as many as seven locations, possibly more, and exacted casualties in “double digits”, officials privy to the operations tell _The Hindu_. Photographs and videos of the operation will be released soon, sources confirmed.
> 
> According to officials present at one of several briefings given by the military, MoD and MEA in the course of Thursday morning, the Army was given the go-ahead for a “counter-terror operation” in the aftermath of the Uri attack.
> 
> “The government gave the Army a free hand to plan and carry out the attack,” a senior member of the government said. Even before the Uri attack, the Army was concerned by what they saw as a build-up at the terror “launch pads” just across the LoC.
> 
> “Despite repeated requests from the government to Pakistan’s High Commissioner, the warnings were not taken seriously,” MEA officials said. The government has pointed to 19 infiltration attempts in the past two months along similar routes in four sectors along the LoC, but say they met with no support from Pakistan.
> 
> “This was in response to specific intelligence inputs. No aerial strikes were undertaken. The Pakistan Army has accepted that they lost two of their soldiers and that nine were injured. Usually, the Indian Army fires from the Indian side of the LoC on such infiltrators after they cross over the LoC. The launch camps are temporary in nature, unlike training camps. It is where infiltrators gather before crossing over,” Minister of State for Information and Broadcasting Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore told _The Hindu _shortly after the DGMO announced the strikes to the media.
> 
> 
> Officials said heavy casualties were inflicted on the militants present in the terror camps. According to one source, some of the troops crossed the LoC on foot, while others flew in on Mi-17 gunship helicopters that also gave the Indian commandos cover from fire. However, Rathore denied the story, saying helicopters had not crossed the LoC and were not involved in the operation.
> 
> Meanwhile, with dawn and the safe return of the para-commandos, the government began to work the phones, DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh called his Pakistani counterpart to say that the strikes were over and India didn’t intend to escalate the conflict. The Prime Ministeri and the Cabinet Committee on Security were briefed, as were President Pranab Mukherjee, Vice President Hamid Ansari, former Prime Ministers Manmohan Singh and H.D. Deve Gowda.
> 
> Foreign Secretary S. Jaishankar and External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj spoke to their counterparts in all Security Council member countries and key countries in West Asia to inform them of the operation.
> 
> According to Pakistan’s Defence Minister Khwaja Asif military spokesperson, two Pakistani soldiers were killed and 9 were injured. Pakistan’s DG, Inter Services Public Relations, said they hwere killed in crossfire at the LoC. “There has been no surgical strike by India, instead there had been a cross border fire initiated and conducted by India which is existential phenomenon,” the spokesperson said.
> 
> *http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ssloc-attack/article9163217.ece?homepage=true*




Do you really believe in this shit?


----------



## soundHound

Pakistan has long list of "not accepting", its complete BS to provide them video for it and I do not support it, it might reveal our future strike strategies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armoured Division

Taimoor Khan said:


> Link it with proofs.


Search Lashkar e taiba Kashmir maarka jihad.flv


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781499125821009920


----------



## I S I

Nakash Ahsan said:


> They used laser guided GOOBER missile fully stealth


makes sense.


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

It was also reported that ground troops were lead by Major Sunny Deol, while Air Commodore Saif Ali Khan was overseeing the operation from the Helicopter. Sources also revealed that Pakistani Major General Prem Chopra begged for mercy before dying a coward death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## P@nThEr

Athen said:


> dont ask them they will post a random photo from the past!!


Their army outlet didn't even say that.All Geo,Dunia things we have enough in India too..They just craaps what viewers want to see.


----------



## SQ8

Joe Shearer said:


> Dear Dutchman speaking Cantonese,
> 
> Please keep your sententious advice to yourself. The matter is over and done with.
> 
> Our forces crossed over, and not in the way that idiots in the media, and on PDF, have been speculating. One of the members has given away every detail - almost every detail. One critical piece of the puzzle has been kept out, and that makes the difference. There is nothing left to be argued about.


Then lets keep the discussion civil. There needs to be a distinction between common members and the baby seals fighting over olives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hacker J

Jobless Jack said:


> Every single media outlet was reporting about op neptune spear when it was done. every one was talking about it. kindly do a search on youtube and on google images about obls dead body pics.
> 
> even if we may not be able to see as graphic details, atleast operational details about how SF guys crossed should be put to the public no ? the US did that
> 
> mind boggles to think that not even a single PAF fighter will not be alerted to the op espacially when they are there to counter such incursions
> 
> and no dont say because USA did it why is it so unbelievable that india can do it too , because USA is USA and pakistan secretly consented to the raid. if Pak armed forces where this sleepy , their nuke war head would long have been lost to USA in similiar surgical strikes indentical to OP Neptune
> 
> and do care to explain how india managed to stay in one of the most fortified order regions on earth for 4 hours when uncle sam only managed to stay for 90 min and that too on the western front




wait a bit bro have some paitence releasing evidence now is like asking for war, even US didn do that , strike has just happened just wait and all will be available


----------



## Hellfire

salarsikander said:


> Si it was the usual cross border shelling?
> Perhaps the Indian satellites can share the pics of the so called heli pad i mean terrorist launching pads being destroyed.
> 
> I am still amazed no pics or anything solid so far. Again too much risky and highly unlikly for Indian troops stepping on the other side of borders, I am sure it just for public consumption, after all something had to be done to bring it under control after all the unnecessary hyper nationalism was brewed
> 
> By the way the over hype created by a ranter here of IBG moving in forward and what not, we all is just as phoney as his credentials are, few negative rating and so called maturity and his contacts all got popped out. Anyone with sane and mature mind wouldn't really require someones certification on his credibility, but few negatives rating just went on to show the immature mind would threaten to close down the entire PDF for some ritual negative ratings. This alone shows that we should not take natunki very seriously


No cross border artillery fire ..

and it is not heli pad

it is a tanzeem launch pad .. where the local tanzeem commander puts up his recce team and main ingress team till gets a clearance to cross 

Usually away from Pakistani posts ..

It is a normal cross border ingress raid ....

Photographs may not be put out immediately .. for obvious reasons.
Lets wait and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Areesh said:


> After giving the "proof" to those 30 nations. Do share it with us too.
> 
> It would be fun debunking and exposing lies of those "proofs" too.


*! Pakistani Establishment Never accepted Kargil Infiltration Officially Till Now Let Alone these *Strike

after ObL accident your Media was claiming shooting down USAF steath Helos by f-16


----------



## Areesh

Even former Indian colonel has doubts about veracity of today's "surgical strikes" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781474843569057792
Indian military and government should at least satisfy its own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## YeBeWarned

Not completely, but I dont go ahead and start exaggerating on grapevines like many members here.
@hellfire is somewhat right in that it was a ground incursion with more than usual number of troops, but the term casualties is misleading. 35 or 38 may have been hit but the number killed may not be beyond 5-10. In addition, the attack was in a pretty heavy forested area which does give pretty good cover; so the correct military term is "probing" or "provocation" rather than anything surgical. 

The rest of the chest thumping is just ridiculous.



Source: https://defence.pk/threads/military...rs-killed-at-loc.452216/page-59#ixzz4Leg7R79X

@Dazzler @DESERT FIGHTER @fatman17 your thoughts over this ?


----------



## Windjammer

*AAMIR KHAN* ‏@aamirsagar  32m32 minutes ago
#PAF keeping full eyes on #LoC . Reports of Any #SurgicalStrike are total Lies - PAF Air Chief Sohail Aman #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChennaiDude

GTM900 said:


> Those **** dogs praising the Mumbai attacks should know that for every blast in India there are 100 blasts in Paksmohomoamadganduland. What did Pakistan do after 132 rotten APS school kids were shot down like dogs and turned into fertilizer? Nothing! Like Oink Oink Oink Oink............ like their holy pig. Anyway its good that those rotten kids died, they grew up drinking their mother's menstrual blood instead of milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol So funny hahahaha just like Mass effect, Dead space and Left 4 dead games.


Hey!..please delete your post!..These were kids, for heavens sake......Humble request!


----------



## Armoured Division

Stealth said:


> and 6 BSF


No bad personell were killed.


----------



## Areesh

NKVD said:


> *! Pakistani Establishment Never accepted Kargil Infiltration Officially Till Now Let Alone these *Strike
> 
> after ObL accident your Media was claiming shooting down USAF steath Helos by f-16



Running back to Kargil and OBL is useless buddy.

Even former Indian personnel have problem believing in oyur drama


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781474843569057792

Go satisfy them before us.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Laozi

Mr.Meap said:


> Nothing special, India as made herself a fool in front of several more nations.





salarsikander said:


> You have already done that several times, with no response so far ?


*"MEA Briefs Envoys of 22 Nations on Thursday’s Surgical Strikes"*
*
All I am telling you that we are trumpeting our foolishness in front of 22 Big Nations

You should be happy that we will be laughed at Internationally *
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kempe

Laozi said:


> *"MEA Briefs Envoys of 22 Nations on Thursday’s Surgical Strikes"*
> *
> All I am telling you that we are trumpeting our foolishness in front of 22 Big Nations
> 
> You should be happy that we will be laughed at Internationally *
> .


Diplomatic offensive very Good!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

@WebMaster @waz @Horus @WAJsal 
Administration is requested to immediately ban all members posting baseless news on the forum.


----------



## Azadkashmir

sunny deol has awaken to take revenge.


----------



## Skywalker

Rajeev_Anand said:


> Lies is the most common word find in Pakistan may be all o
> 
> So be happy and enjoy nothing happened...
> Todays raid has put Pakis out of option where they can neither say yes nor no. It has also given Indians the right to attack in future and the best part nuclear bluff etc etc of Pakis vanished in thin air. You are unable to comprehend the results of this raid and Modi is a genius hats off to him and IA paras who did the job to perfection who let no traces giving the message "Dont mess with me".


You can bark as much as you can, show us the prove or fcuk from here, we had enough of chest thumping from cowards.


----------



## HAIDER

India is diverting world attention from Kashmir freedom movement. Indian giving message Kashmiri freedom movement is run by terrorist. Also looking to abandon the water pact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Athen

i heard in news that there will be a debriefing tonight,who knows they may release a video!


----------



## salarsikander

hellfire said:


> No cross border artillery fire ..
> 
> and it is not heli pad
> 
> it is a tanzeem launch pad .. where the local tanzeem commander puts up his recce team and main ingress team till gets a clearance to cross
> 
> Usually away from Pakistani posts ..
> 
> It is a normal cross border ingress raid ....
> 
> Photographs may not be put out immediately .. for obvious reasons.
> Lets wait and watch.



I am not sure how should I respond to this news as during past fews days we have seen how Indian media went onto create unnecessary stories out of thin air


----------



## Morse_Code

Mufflerman said:


> News reports say lots of video footage available and may be released. Careful what you wish for


I am afraid


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

All it took to avenge their Uri 'martyrs' was this one ceasefire violation plus a press conference by the DGMO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

SURGICAL STRIKE
only possible in Bollywood movies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

LOGICAL BOSSS said:


> First you guys said dare to try surgical Strikes, Now when news coming from highest level at Army, also claiming even Pak Army also has been informed, but Now demanding proof.
> Tell me let suppose Army release Video later then what will you next demand to get proof for droping 1-2 pops (nuclear ones) on India as you guys were claiming we are Nuclear Power, If India dare we will nuke India  ?





Athen said:


> i heard in news that there will be a debriefing tonight,who knows they may release a video!


Please analytical views only about why this PR stunt was done in the way it was


----------



## Morse_Code

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Helicopter usage is hyper-inflated story. It was on-foot insertion.


You mean "Ghuss key Maara?" that's horrific...
ill propagandas


----------



## Defence Bug

.


Salahuddin Ayubi said:


> @WebMaster @waz @Horus @WAJsal
> Administration is requested to immediately ban all members posting baseless news on the forum.


Many Indian news channel reported this even India DGMO done the press conference, there is something fishy and may be someone trying to hide info from our side. Lets see what ISPR has to say about Indian claims.


----------



## NKVD

Official Pakistani Lines till now 

ISPR - Denies Strike
Govt - Condemns Strike
FO - "Getting more information"

Maybe Nawaz is celebrating right now, Raheel can quietly go..


----------



## HAIDER

Its all public consumption statement Plus diverting world attention from Kashmir and water issue.


----------



## kempe

Janjua admits Surgical Strikes !! LOL






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781446831138017280


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781446831138017280


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

Skywalker said:


> You can bark as much as you can, show us the prove or fcuk from here, we had enough of chest thumping from cowards.


Dear understand what you have read and I have not included no country till now came with Pak including China. Please use your energy by asking PA what the terrorist were doing in Azad Kashmir when so much army presence is there.


----------



## Hellfire

salarsikander said:


> I am not sure how should I respond to this news as during past fews days we have seen how Indian media went onto create unnecessary stories out of thin air




Nothing to do. Just hope sense prevails. We need to clamp down on terror camps .. everyone's and everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morse_Code

Jobless Jack said:


> ya but us released images and videos of OBL raid. where are yours ?


Do they really have one? 



NKVD said:


> Official Pakistani Lines till now
> 
> ISPR - Denies Strike
> Govt - Condemns Strike
> FO - "Getting more information"
> 
> Maybe Nawaz is celebrating right now, Raheel can quietly go..


Is that what your media telling you?
you need to correct your vocabulary... violations are not synonymous to strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

thrilainmanila said:


> they say they filmed it show proof, if they can back it up that pakistan will be the ones with the red face if they cant then they need to shut the hell up.



Sure, after all, it takes time record a video, the costumes and actors and lightning and scripts and equipment and all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Laozi said:


> *"MEA Briefs Envoys of 22 Nations on Thursday’s Surgical Strikes"*
> *
> All I am telling you that we are trumpeting our foolishness in front of 22 Big Nations
> 
> You should be happy that we will be laughed at Internationally *
> .



giving briefing to 22 nations means India did surgical strikes  and representatives of those nations listening like this way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781446831138017280



Lol where is the acceptance??


----------



## Pakistani till death

Why India isn't releasing attack videos??
Modi had boxed himself up in retaliation rhetoric and had to stage something for public consumption. 
This is the sh*t he has finally dished out to Hindustanis which they are very fondly eating to satisfy their egoist appetite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Armoured Division said:


> Search Lashkar e taiba Kashmir maarka jihad.flv



You are claiming that the first clips where one single Indian soldier was neutralized to be from past, what I am saying to you what about other one where 3 or 4 are send packing? i have serached as you claimed, nothing is coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Areesh said:


> Lol where is the acceptance??


I hope twitter is not banned there? Please use VPN or proxy.


----------



## [Bregs]

karakoram said:


> starring sunny deol and sunny leonne



lol


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781446831138017280


Everyone here is talking about the Skirmish, not the fake "surgical strike".

We'll avenge the two martyred soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Media lol.. he didn't said anything like this in the video ? Indian itnay chutya pan chukay hain modi ke waja say kay jo b kahdo woh foran maan jatay han....


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*India claims it carried out surgical strikes against Pakistani-based militants across the de facto border in the disputed Himalayan region of Kashmir* – *a claim which Islamabad denies, accusing India of firing across the border and killing two soldiers.*

Referring to the alleged strikes, India’s Director General of Military Operations Lt. Gen. Ranbir Singh said in a Thursday statement that _“some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launchpads along the Line of Control.” ( Another evidence from indian side  )_

_“The Indian Army conducted surgical strikes last night at these launchpads. Significant casualties have been caused to these terrorists and those who are trying to support them.” _

_“The operations aimed at neutralizing the terrorists have since ceased,”_ he told a press conference in the Indian capital New Delhi, as quoted by AFP.

*He did not elaborate on the nature of the operations, or whether Indian troops had entered Pakistani-controlled territory.*

Singh said the action followed _“specific and credible information”_ that terrorists were waiting to carry out attacks on India’s territory.

He said the Indian Army had informed Pakistan about the operation, and is _“prepared for any contingency that may arise.”_ Singh claimed that India’s military has foiled 20 infiltration attempts by terrorists this year.

*“India is doing this only to please their media and public,” Pakistani Defense Minister Khawaja Asif replied in a statement cited by Reuters.*

*The Pakistani military said, “there has been no surgical strike by India, instead there had been cross border fire initiated and conducted by India.” It said that Indian troops fired across the de facto border known as the ‘Line of Control,’ killing two Pakistani soldiers and injuring nine others.*

*It called Delhi’s statements a “fabrication” and added that its soldiers “befittingly responded to Indian unprovoked firing."*

*“This quest by Indian establishment to create media hype by rebranding cross border fire as surgical strike is fabrication of truth,” the military said.*

*The exchanges of gunfire, which lasted about six hours, took place in the Bhimber, Hot Spring, Kel, and Lipa sectors in Pakistan-administered Kashmir, the military’s press wing said in an earlier statement cited by Reuters.*

*An Indian Army officer said there had been shelling from the Pakistani side of the border into Nowgam district in Kashmir, Reuters adds. The Indian side did not report any casualties or damage.*

The Thursday incident comes just one day after Pakistan said that India will_ “disintegrate”_ when Kashmir gains independence.

*Meanwhile, Pakistani Defense Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif told SAMAA TV channel earlier this week that Islamabad is open to using tactical devices against India – a reference to nuclear weapons which Pakistan is believed to possess.*

*Threatening to “annihilate” India if Pakistan feels its safety is threatened, Asif said: “Tactical weapons, our programs that we have developed, they have been developed for our protection. We haven’t kept the devices that we have just as showpieces.”*

Long-standing tensions between the two countries escalated earlier this month, when an attack on an Indian Army base killed 18 soldiers. The assault prompted Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi to warn that the crime _“would not go unpunished.”_

*Relations also worsened over the summer, when India launched a crackdown on dissent in Kashmir following the killing of separatist leader Burhan Wani by security forces in July.*

*Both Pakistan and India claim Kashmir in its entirety, but govern separate parts of the disputed area. The two sides have fought four wars since independence from British colonial rule in 1947, two of them over Kashmir.


Source : RT


in a meanwhile the most favorite journalist of Indians who quote them most of the time is telling us something else 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781461124269150208*


----------



## SrNair

F.O.X said:


> Modi Is Failing in India.... he is unable to keep any of his promises ... all the macro economic indicators are falling & the elections are coming closer, He needs to create war hysteria to keep the Indian public occupied and focused on Pakistan instead of questioning his performance ......



Such gimmicks wont work here.
If you gives a promise in economic sector ,you should do the job in that sector .Otherwise people will voted out the govt.
So far NDA Govt did pretty well in their administration .
I know that because I am an Indian.
And for the first time we are giving tough response to terrorism which is unanimously welcomed by all society


----------



## Flash_Ninja

hacker J said:


> wait a bit bro have some paitence releasing evidence now is like asking for war, even US didn do that , strike has just happened just wait and all will be available




So releasing evidence is going to war, but calling your Pakistani counterpart, and publishing in the media about violating the border isn't?

Wow, the mental gymnastics happening here is too much


----------



## Thunder Bolt

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1820544551492658











So much afraid ........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## .

I saw couple of jets in Formation like 2 F-16s,3 couldn't identiy Going over margalla hills towards murree today.
Seemed more like if PAF was instead of high mark exercise was going for CAP's!


----------



## PatriotLover

kempe said:


> *Indian military enters Pakistan-controlled Kashmir, attacks "terror launch pads"*
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-09/29/c_135723049.htm



Rubbish, Chinese are parroting Indian sources. They have stopped thinking.


----------



## I S I

Azadkashmir said:


> sunny deol has awaken to take revenge.


you wasted 3 minutes of my life.


----------



## Armoured Division

Taimoor Khan said:


> You are claiming that the first clips where one single Indian soldier was neutralized to be from past, what I am saying to you what about other one where 3 or 4 are send packing? i have serached as you claimed, nothing is coming up.


The second one is also from Lashkar e Taiba video series
Infant even the angle of the blast makes it clear it is an ied attack


----------



## el che

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I don't want Indian soldiers dead....They killed our two....Its very hard for me to have sympathy for Indian soldiers....
> 
> Its very sad....Fuckin coward Hindutuva RSS Modi (who hails from Gujrat, a state from where people less likely to go in armed forces) is sending other kids to get killed so that he can win elections.....
> 
> MORON MODI......


Do you remember your mighty army beheaded Indian soldier. Don't be hypocrite


----------



## ashok321

If Pakistan retaliates. There was Indian surgical strike.
If it does not, there was no Indian surgical strike.

Crux of the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy




----------



## NKVD

Morse_Code said:


> Is that what your media telling you?


Not Media the statement was Made by Non other than DGMO Indian army


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Armoured Division said:


> The second one is also from Lashkar e Taiba video series
> Infant even the angle of the blast makes it clear it is an ied attack



I have searched it, cant find it, link the video.


----------



## hussain0216

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Do you really believe in this shit?



If your indian its make believe medicine that eases the pain for 4 freedom fighters killing 20 indian soldiers


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781459335696310273
Pakistan defense minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif talking about the _cross border firing and indian violation of cease fire on LOC_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781402845442633728


----------



## Areesh

GreenFoe said:


> I hope twitter is not banned there? Please use VPN or proxy.




He is talking about ceasefire violations not any imaginary surgical strike.


----------



## cloud4000

Mr.Meap said:


> Btw, if you get a report that tomorrow 100+ Indian soldiers are killed from cross border raids by Pakistan will you believe it?



That is why it's useless to trust sources from either India or Pakistan given that both countries are, for the moment, in a frenzy. I rather read the BBC, at least they are sober about it. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

My Indian friends, you guys, here and everywhere else on internet, are arguing to prove that surgical strikes actually DID happen. Now take a deep breath and ask a question from yourselves, if your so called surgical strike was so striking and you dispatched the terrorists to hell without a doubt, then why would you need to argue and prove that?

It could be called anything but successful surgical strikes!!


----------



## PatriotLover

ashok321 said:


> If Pakistan retaliates. There was Indian surgical strike.
> If it does not, there was no Indian surgical strike.
> 
> Crux of the matter.



Because of your rubbish lies, you will force us to retaliate.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Surgical strikes never happened. Now have biryani and go to bed.


----------



## abrar khan

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...endra-modi-massacre-next-prime-minister-india


Joe Shearer said:


> I am sorry, but my English is not up to it.What do you mean by that? I criticised somebody who is a member of PDF, you bring in some rascal who said something somewhere, and there is a connection? Or is there not a connection? What reaction? Should any gentleman have said anything even slightly different?
> 
> 
> Dear, going through your post so far, you seems to be a nice Indian, but you prime minister is more than that what I referred in my previous post for which you have given me a negative rating.May be the guardian post will help you to reverse this/your views.
> Let's look at the carnage of 2002 first. On 27 February that year, a train coach carrying Hindu pilgrims caught fire in Godhra station in Gujarat. Fifty-eight people died. Within hours and without a shred of evidence, Modi declared that the Pakistani secret services had been to blame; he then had the charred bodies paraded in the main city of Ahmedabad; and let his own party support a state-wide strike for three days. What followed was mass bloodshed: 1,000 dead on official estimates, more than 2,000 by independent tallies. The vast majority of those who died were Muslim. Mobs of men dragged women and young girls out of their homes and raped them. In 2007, the investigative magazine Tehelka recorded boasts from some of the ringleaders. One, Babu Bajrangi, boasted of how he slit open the womb of a pregnant woman.
> 
> It is helpful if we communicate clearly with each other, even on difficult matters.


----------



## hussain0216

Indian's deserve what they get if they are willing to believe this much senseless propaganda



#hydra# said:


> U threatened us by saying nuking us,now our military announced that we had carried out strike deep inside pak occupied Kashmir. Even our political/administives informed pak govt officially about the strike.
> Yet u and ur govt is in denial mode... Now I decide who doesn't have balls? If u have some self pride or balls u should start ear with us after this official channel information.



Yeah you dont have balls

All you have given us is dramabazi and some unproven story of sending helicopters and 150 men across the most militarised border in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wet Shirt Contest

I have friends in Indian army and their holidays are canceled, Yes, Strikes did took place idk why are we in denial mode when 2 of our fine men attained martyrdom.



PS: after a second thought i think its a sensible move by our side.


----------



## noksss

Areesh said:


> Even former Indian colonel has doubts about veracity of today's "surgical strikes"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781474843569057792
> Indian military and government should at least satisfy its own people.



Wait until your journalist Barkha dutt too confirms the report


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Also, your tower of wisdom and bravery Mr. Modi has forgot almost everything like "Make in India", "Digital India", "Ganesh's head transplant by vedic methods" etc, and paranoid with Pakistan. Dont you think that is a victory for ISI itself??


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Its looks all political and to gain the hardliners constituency which Modi has lost or loosing, and also a large part of educated/middle class who believe in war mongering rhetoric and talked about revenge, showing some guts to Pakistan.

It is like Modi attacking Arvind Kejrival in a political battle and remind him that look I am stronger than you. Modi is a shrewd politician, he cannot let loose his RSS/VHP extremist constituency by being lenient to Pakistan.

Also one False flag leads to another, Uri and this, just like one big lie leads to many more lies. The Uri attack reaction by the Indian public entails this pseudo surgical strike....Modi was left with no choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Everyone here is talking about the Skirmish, not the fake "surgical strike".
> 
> We'll avenge the two martyred soldiers.



There are 8 out of 10 dead bodies laying on their side of the LOC right now. Guess what's stopping them from retrieving them. I can even tell you exactly where they are. Surgical strikes...lol! They shelled across the LOC and got responded. Their government is very desperate to back up their previous hot air. 

Wait till tomorrow morning and Insha' Allah you might even see those 8.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Azadkashmir

I S I said:


> you wasted 3 minutes of my life.



but you had a choice not to watch it.


----------



## Hassan Guy

dani958 said:


> *THURSDAY, SEPTEMBER 29, 2016 BY INDIANDEFENSE NEWS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 10 days after the Uri attack that claimed 18 jawans, India carried out surgical strikes in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir, inflicting heavy casualties on terrorists and 'those protecting them" and indicating a change of stand on the rules of engagement on the disputed line of control.
> Indian DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh announced that Pakistan had been informed about the strikes and that India has no intention of continuing the operations but is ready for any reaction from the Pak side.
> The response, first of its kind across the Pakistani border during peace time, was based on specific intelligence, claim reports.
> *Here's what happened in 4 hours, according to reports:*
> _*1. Operation begins around 12.30 am on Wednesday. According to reports, paratroopers from Special Forces were involved.*
> 
> *2. The commandos were airdropped at the LoC, from where they crossed over to the Pakistani side.*
> 
> *3. According to sources, Indian commandos entered three kilometres across the Line of Control to conduct the 'surgical strikes'*
> 
> *4. The strikes were carried out in Bhimber, Hotspring, Kel & Lipa sectors, on Pak's side of LoC, according to reports.*
> 
> *5. The location was 500 meters-2 Km across LoC, sources said.*
> 
> *6. 7 terror launch pads were destroyed during the surgical strike.*
> 
> *7. 38 terrorists and 2 Pakistani soldiers were killed in Indian Army surgical strikes, no Indian casualties. Those killed included terrorists, their guides and handlers.*
> 
> *8. Helicopters were used. Mission, according to reports, ended at 4.30 am.*_
> *Why did India go for this *
> The option of surgical strikes was taken in the wake of increase in infiltration bids , the DGMO informed. Terrorists had begun gathering in large numbers along the LoC with the objective of crossing the border and targeting locations in Jammu and Kashmir, as well as other metros. In such a scenario surgical strikes was considered the best option to deal with the threat.
> *Surgical Strikes Does Not Mean War *
> Surgical strikes are military operations undertaken by forces across the world to move on the offensive, hit enemy targets and installations, and return to primary positions, all with lightening speed and with the added precaution of suffering limited casualty.
> Surgical strikes require not just detailed and exhaustive planning but need to be carried out with absolute precision to achieve the objective of taking down targets with either no or minimal collateral damage.
> http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2016/09/4-hours-choppers-and-38-kills-how-india.html





AKD said:


> Nothing,Pakistani's are in Denial as usual...





ranadd said:


> If India doesn't do any ops... Pakistan says I dare you
> If India does any ops... Pakistan says nah ahh.. you didn't.





satishkumarcsc said:


> That shows how inept your armed forces are for the 'second' time. Remember the Americans managed to fly in a Chopper from the Afghan Border to Abottabad, Crashed their helicopter, then overloaded another, on the way back it had engine failure and another CH-47 came to pick up those soldiers. What were your armed forces doing at that time? These guys are fooling you.


Indians on this Forum got me like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

It's very clever and well thought over move by India. By claiming cease fire violations as surgical strike India have achieved 5 things
1. GoI have full filled the fantasy of public and got out of public pressure.
2. Unrest of J&K will not be in focus again.
3. Tried to make point that every thing happening in J&K is just because of Pakistan.
4. India can claim that Pakistan is denying it because it is embarrassed or don't want to admit that 100s of people were sitting next to LOC to infiltrate.
5. As there will be no extra ordinary reaction from Pak (except usual tit for tat) for cease fire violations which are common afair on LOC, Modi sarkar can claim that Pakistan is now afraid of India.

We instead of rejecting claims should tell world that yes India crossed the border and attacked Pakistan but didn't find any one waiting to infiltirate but as precedence now have been set by India, so we reserve the right to eliminate Indian sponsored terrorists and handlers by conducting cross border raids on our eastern and western borders. After that go on hunting season.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

Gul_Khan_Peshawar said:


> My Indian friends, you guys, here and everywhere else on internet, are arguing to prove that surgical strikes actually DID happen. Now take a deep breath and ask a question from yourselves, if your so called surgical strike was so striking and you dispatched the terrorists to hell without a doubt, then why would you need to argue and prove that?
> 
> It could be called anything but successful surgical strikes!!


If nothing happened in Pakistan by India then why you are responding.


----------



## hussain0216

Wet Shirt Contest said:


> I have friends in Indian army and their holidays are canceled, Yes, Strikes did took place idk why are we in denial mode when 2 of our fine men attained martyrdom



Because we had people targeted and killed in the usual artillery barrages that can occur on the L.O.C

The indians have come up with a story 9f helicopter, 150 men, 3km into Kashmir, 4 hour battle with militants and then a trek back across the LOC
All without the Pak Military wondering all the noise for 4 hours was all about


The indian story is beyond absurd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Even this big fat lie of surgical strike will give Pakistan Army free hand to strike back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sohailbarki

National Security adviser statement is mistaken by many Indians here, What he is referring here 'for surgical strikes they will pay heavy price'. which is what Pak army and government are saying if there is a surgical strike India will have to pay the price.


----------



## hussain0216

ashok321 said:


> If Pakistan retaliates. There was Indian surgical strike.
> If it does not, there was no Indian surgical strike.
> 
> Crux of the matter.



2 of our soldiers were killed through artillery barrage that is enough to respond to


----------



## Sipahi

Indian bhaiyo apne 6 bande utha lo hm kuch nahi kahain gey 

@Areesh @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

LoveIcon said:


> It's very clever and well thought over move by India. By claiming cease fire violations as surgical strike India have achieved 5 things
> 1. GoI have full filled the fantasy of public and got out of public pressure.
> 2. Unrest of J&K will not be in focus again.
> 3. Tried to make point that every thing happening in J&K is just because of Pakistan.
> 4. India can claim that Pakistan is denying it because it is embarrassed or don't want to admit that 100s of people were sitting next to LOC to infiltrate.
> 5. As there will be no extra ordinary reaction from Pak (except usual tit for tat) for cease fire violations which are common afair on LOC, Modi sarkar can claim that Pakistan is now afraid of India.


I second that, a very calculated response by India. Saved face at home and didn't do anything to get International backlash. However the propaganda surrounding all this too much, naming this "strike" (usually common across LOC, although on a much smaller scale) as a surgical one lowers Indian Army's credibility at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## I S I

Azadkashmir said:


> but you had a choice not to watch it.


couldn't resist.


----------



## abrar khan

kempe said:


> Janjua admits Surgical Strikes !! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781446831138017280


Where is the word of surgical strike. Indian delusion.E


----------



## Moon

cloud4000 said:


> That is why it's useless to trust sources from either India or Pakistan given that both countries are, for the moment, in a frenzy. I rather read the BBC, at least they are sober about it.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37504308


The thing which is suspicious is that Indian's did not even tell the location of the so called "strike" nor has there been evidence that Indian's even entered Pakistan.
Secondly there is no third source or anything else to back up Indian claims. I read here that they made some videos or took photos of the operation, what's the delay in releasing them?.
Lastly why haven't the locals in AJK reported a sort of "attack" backed with "helicopters and ground forces"? 
All in all the BBC report is sadly based on sources by Indian media, so it's the same thing without the jingoistic flair.


----------



## ashok321

hussain0216 said:


> 2 of our soldiers were killed through *artillery barrage* that is enough to respond to



Artillery barrage means there was no surgical strike.


----------



## New Resolve

Now that this LOC skirmish drama has also been exposed what is Modi going to do to try and get his old Macho image back, 
Achey Din Fail, 
Uri Fail, 
Sir G Kul Fail, 
what next.



The Deterrent said:


> I second that, a very calculated response by India. Saved face at home and didn't do anything to get International backlash.



The thing is though, if thats the kind of drama it takes to save face at home, they might as well have made a bollywood movie, the vegie public would have swallowed that as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

LoveIcon said:


> It's very clever and well thought over move by India. By claiming cease fire violations as surgical strike India have achieved 5 things
> 1. GoI have full filled the fantasy of public and got out of public pressure.
> 2. Unrest of J&K will not be in focus again.
> 3. Tried to make point that every thing happening in J&K is just because of Pakistan.
> 4. India can claim that Pakistan is denying it because it is embarrassed or don't want to admit that 100s of people were sitting next to LOC to infiltrate.
> 5. As there will be no extra ordinary reaction from Pak (except usual tit for tat) for cease fire violations which are common afair on LOC, Modi sarkar can claim that Pakistan is now afraid of India.
> 
> We instead of rejecting claims should tell world that yes India crossed the border and attacked Pakistan but didn't find any one waiting to infiltirate but as precedence now have been set by India, so we reserve the right to eliminate Indian sponsored terrorists and handlers by conducting cross border raids on our eastern and western borders. After that go on hunting season.



We can do that anyway

We should look to strike across and start racking up some indian deargs


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Rajeev_Anand said:


> If nothing happened in Pakistan by India then why you are responding.


if they did respond and surgical strikes were carried out then show me the evidence, i bet you are clueless  Indian media and Your army is trying to fool you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wet Shirt Contest

hussain0216 said:


> Because we had people targeted and killed in the usual artillery barrages that can occur on the L.O.C
> 
> The indians have come up with a story 9f helicopter, 150 men, 3km into Kashmir, 4 hour battle with militants and then a trek back across the LOC
> All without the Pak Military wondering all the noise for 4 hours was all about
> 
> 
> The indian story is beyond absurd



Trust me, We are denying because we are mature and don't want to escalate the already tense situation in LOC. 
It's a sensible move considering you have a warmongering neighbor on the east.


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Rajeev_Anand said:


> If nothing happened in Pakistan by India then why you are responding.



If I come to your home and tell you that Mr. Rajeev I just slapped you last night, what would you do? I am sure you will tell me that Khan sahib you have gone mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

Does it make any sense ...commandoes go 2 km inside.. how.do you extract them?? What if there are casualities?? Injured ?? Dead?? U wont be able to use helicopters any more...its a military joke


----------



## Diggy

Mr.Meap said:


> The thing which is suspicious is that Indian's did not even tell the location of the so called "strike" nor has there been evidence that Indian's even entered Pakistan.
> Secondly there is no third source or anything else to back up Indian claims. I read here that they made some videos or took photos of the operation, what's the delay in releasing them?.
> Lastly why haven't the locals in AJK reported a sort of "attack" backed with "helicopters and ground forces"?
> All in all the BBC report is sadly based on sources by Indian media, so it's the same thing without the jingoistic flair.



it was a surgical strike my dear , not some picnic that they release photos on facebook taking selfies with dead jihadi fundoos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Won't hesitate to nuke India: Pak defence minister*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Zebra said:


> it was a surgical strike my dear , not some picnic that they release photos on facebook taking selfies with dead jihadi fundoos


Has your army specified that they crossed the border?


----------



## PatriotLover

ashok321 said:


> *Won't hesitate to nuke India: Pak defence minister*



So, whats it doing in this thread, proves nothing.


----------



## Super Falcon

Khakhi chaddi your name speaks it all how chaddi mentality you have itni hi akar ha na apna baap se kaho seedhi surgical strike karden choti motion goli bari hamari Pathan ka bacho ka kam ha jo tum karta ho baap ki sulado ho tu ajao Medan ma khana karke tumhara badan pa chaddi bhi nahe rahega baki


----------



## Sugarcane

hussain0216 said:


> We can do that anyway
> 
> We should look to strike across and start racking up some indian deargs



I am more concerned about India scums and their hired terrorists in Afghanistan. We can make this as a grounds to kill the cultural workers and their hired pigs holed up there and also announce every success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Wet Shirt Contest said:


> Trust me, We are denying because we are mature and don't want to escalate the already tense situation in LOC.
> It's a sensible move considering you have a warmongering neighbor on the east.



We don't give a toss about the tense situation 

Two soldiers have been killed through artillery and indians have come up with a cock and bull story of some magical strike across the most militarised borders in the world 

A response is necessary and coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Mr.Meap said:


> The thing which is suspicious is that Indian's did not even tell the location of the so called "strike" nor has there been evidence that Indian's even entered Pakistan.
> Secondly there is no third source or anything else to back up Indian claims. I read here that they made some videos or took photos of the operation, what's the delay in releasing them?.
> Lastly why haven't the locals in AJK reported a sort of "attack" backed with "helicopters and ground forces"?
> All in all the BBC report is sadly based on sources by Indian media, so it's the same thing without the jingoistic flair.



There's a reason why journalism is often called the "first draft of history." Because it's often wrong. This is why I like to wait for the dust to settle and see what emerges, if anything emerges.


----------



## PatriotLover

Hahaha, Indian news say, they are monitoring our air space with satellites, lol with their scat weather sat?


----------



## Windjammer

No surgical strikes but.....
Pakistan did surgery on Indian soldiers.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1820544551492658

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sankpal

my office friend's brother is in Indian army and he is send a message to him on phone. This news is true......................Indian army is on very alert in border too


----------



## Psychic

That awkward moment when you have to inform the target that you have conducted 'surgical strikes' on them. (By using artillery)

Another face saving maneuver by Modi sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Surgical strike against Pakistan recorded on drone camera by Indian Army; government to decide whether to release footage*

*Drones and other cameras recorded the offensive against terrorists in Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) in the wee hours of Thursday, September 29.*

New Delhi, September 29: *The surgical strike carried out by India against Pakistan was recorded on camera by the Indian Army, reports NDTV Managing Editor Barkha Dutt. Drone cameras recorded the offensive against terrorists in Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) in the wee hours of Thursday. The operation began at 12.30 am and ended at 4.30 am IST on September 29. “The surgical strikes in Azad Kashmir that were carried out by India last night were recorded on cameras; the government will decide whether and when to release the footage, including some obtained through drones, said top sources,” writes Barkha Dutt,* adding, “The strikes, which included para commandos and helicopters, are India’s first direct military response to the attack in Uri which left 18 soldiers dead. Four terrorists from Pakistan attacked the base on September 18 with AK-47s and grenades.” She also tweeted about Minister of State for Information & Broadcasting Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore‘s statement on the issue, “Very IMP point by @Ra_THORe : “this was an Anti Terror Operation not military action &, Azad Kashmir is part of India, we have not violated anything”

*The Indian Army went deep inside the Line of Control (LoC), about 3 km as reported, to counter and kill terror launchpads. The operation killed about 35 to 40 terrorists in seven terror camps, say unofficial reports. ”Significant casualties have been caused to terrorists and those trying to shield them. We don’t have a plan to further conduct such strikes. India has spoken to Pakistan,” Lt Gen Ranbir Singh, Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) said. Even after this announcement, Pakistan was in denial and said the surgical strike never happened rather it was cross-firing. But Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Shariflater said that their silence on the issue doesn’t mean that they will not retaliate. This comes days after the Uri attack and alleged F-16s flying in Pakistan to show their preparation for war against India.*

Here is what DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said in an official statement on the surgical strike by India against Pakistan to combat terrorism:

“_It has been a matter of serious concern that there has been continuing and increasing infiltration by terrorists across Line of Control in Jammu and Kashmir. This is reflected, amongst others, in the terrorist attacks on 11 and 18 September 16 in Punch and Uri respectively. Almost 20 infiltration attempts have also been foiled by the Army at or close to the Line of Control during this year._

_During these terrorist attacks and infiltration attempts, we have recovered various stores including GPS and items that clearly indicate their origins in Pakistan. Furthermore, captured terrorists hailing from Pakistan or Pakistan Occupied Kashmir have confessed to their training and arming in Pakistan or territory under its control. The matter had been taken up at highest diplomatic levels and through military channels. India has also offered consular access to these apprehended terrorists for Pakistan to verify their confessions. Furthermore, we had proposed that fingerprints and DNA samples of terrorists killed in Punch and Uri could be made available to Pakistan for investigation._

_Despite our persistent urging that Pakistan respect its January 2004 commitment for not allowing its soil or territory under its control to be used for terrorism against India, there has been no let up in infiltration and terrorist actions from across the Line of Control. If damage was limited, this was primarily due to the efforts of our soldiers deployed in our multi-tiered counter-infiltration grid that has been effective in neutralizing infiltrating terrorists. The Indian Armed Forces have been extremely vigilant in the face of this continuing threat._

*Based on receiving specific and credible inputs that some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launch pads along Line of Control to carryout infiltration and conduct terrorist strikes inside Jammu and Kashmir and in various metros in other states, the Indian Army conducted surgical strikes at several of these launch pads to pre-empt infiltration by terrorists. The operations were focussed on ensuring that these terrorists do not succeed in their design to cause destruction and endanger the lives of our citizens.*

_During these counter terrorist operations significant casualties were caused to terrorists and those providing support to them. The operations aimed at neutralizing terrorists have since ceased. We do not have any plans for further continuation. However, the Indian Armed Forces are fully prepared for any contingency that may arise_.”


----------



## S.U.R.B.

LoveIcon said:


> We instead of rejecting claims should tell world that yes India crossed the border and attacked Pakistan but didn't find any one waiting to infiltirate but as precedence now have been set by India, so we reserve the right to eliminate Indian sponsored terrorists and handlers by conducting cross border raids on our eastern and western borders. After that go on hunting season.



The military would have been the first to present (and play) this in front of the public,which is not the case here.
And what proof actually we have on our part that they have crossed the border to execute a planned mission else the evidence of an ordinary skirmish at the LOC?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PatriotLover

PatriotLover said:


> Hahaha, Indian news say, they are monitoring our air space with satellites, lol with their scat weather sat?



They will now predict rain in Karachi.


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

Gul_Khan_Peshawar said:


> If I come to your home and tell you that Mr. Rajeev I just slapped you last night, what would you do? I am sure you will tell me that Khan sahib you have gone mad.


If I feel slapped I will respond else doston mein baatein hoti rehti hain. Actions speak louder than words old but worth saying.


----------



## PatriotLover

Fawad Masīd said:


> *Surgical strike against Pakistan recorded on drone camera by Indian Army; government to decide whether to release footage*
> 
> *Drones and other cameras recorded the offensive against terrorists in Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) in the wee hours of Thursday, September 29.*
> 
> New Delhi, September 29: *The surgical strike carried out by India against Pakistan was recorded on camera by the Indian Army, reports NDTV Managing Editor Barkha Dutt. Drone cameras recorded the offensive against terrorists in Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) in the wee hours of Thursday. The operation began at 12.30 am and ended at 4.30 am IST on September 29. “The surgical strikes in Azad Kashmir that were carried out by India last night were recorded on cameras; the government will decide whether and when to release the footage, including some obtained through drones, said top sources,” writes Barkha Dutt,* adding, “The strikes, which included para commandos and helicopters, are India’s first direct military response to the attack in Uri which left 18 soldiers dead. Four terrorists from Pakistan attacked the base on September 18 with AK-47s and grenades.” She also tweeted about Minister of State for Information & Broadcasting Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore‘s statement on the issue, “Very IMP point by @Ra_THORe : “this was an Anti Terror Operation not military action &, Azad Kashmir is part of India, we have not violated anything”
> 
> *The Indian Army went deep inside the Line of Control (LoC), about 3 km as reported, to counter and kill terror launchpads. The operation killed about 35 to 40 terrorists in seven terror camps, say unofficial reports. ”Significant casualties have been caused to terrorists and those trying to shield them. We don’t have a plan to further conduct such strikes. India has spoken to Pakistan,” Lt Gen Ranbir Singh, Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) said. Even after this announcement, Pakistan was in denial and said the surgical strike never happened rather it was cross-firing. But Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Shariflater said that their silence on the issue doesn’t mean that they will not retaliate. This comes days after the Uri attack and alleged F-16s flying in Pakistan to show their preparation for war against India.*
> 
> Here is what DGMO Lt Gen Ranbir Singh said in an official statement on the surgical strike by India against Pakistan to combat terrorism:
> 
> “_It has been a matter of serious concern that there has been continuing and increasing infiltration by terrorists across Line of Control in Jammu and Kashmir. This is reflected, amongst others, in the terrorist attacks on 11 and 18 September 16 in Punch and Uri respectively. Almost 20 infiltration attempts have also been foiled by the Army at or close to the Line of Control during this year._
> 
> _During these terrorist attacks and infiltration attempts, we have recovered various stores including GPS and items that clearly indicate their origins in Pakistan. Furthermore, captured terrorists hailing from Pakistan or Pakistan Occupied Kashmir have confessed to their training and arming in Pakistan or territory under its control. The matter had been taken up at highest diplomatic levels and through military channels. India has also offered consular access to these apprehended terrorists for Pakistan to verify their confessions. Furthermore, we had proposed that fingerprints and DNA samples of terrorists killed in Punch and Uri could be made available to Pakistan for investigation._
> 
> _Despite our persistent urging that Pakistan respect its January 2004 commitment for not allowing its soil or territory under its control to be used for terrorism against India, there has been no let up in infiltration and terrorist actions from across the Line of Control. If damage was limited, this was primarily due to the efforts of our soldiers deployed in our multi-tiered counter-infiltration grid that has been effective in neutralizing infiltrating terrorists. The Indian Armed Forces have been extremely vigilant in the face of this continuing threat._
> 
> *Based on receiving specific and credible inputs that some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launch pads along Line of Control to carryout infiltration and conduct terrorist strikes inside Jammu and Kashmir and in various metros in other states, the Indian Army conducted surgical strikes at several of these launch pads to pre-empt infiltration by terrorists. The operations were focussed on ensuring that these terrorists do not succeed in their design to cause destruction and endanger the lives of our citizens.*
> 
> _During these counter terrorist operations significant casualties were caused to terrorists and those providing support to them. The operations aimed at neutralizing terrorists have since ceased. We do not have any plans for further continuation. However, the Indian Armed Forces are fully prepared for any contingency that may arise_.”



Source?


----------



## MM_Haider

http://www.dawn.com/news/1286910/pakistan-captures-one-indian-soldier-eight-killed-at-loc-overnight

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sliver

What is the official Indian Army statement? without any "opinions" or "sources" adding any more spin to it?


----------



## Psychic

Surgical strikes on what exactly? As far as I know, the militant training camps are not on the LoC but deep inside Punjab and AJK.


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Sankpal said:


> my office friend's brother is in Indian army and he is send a message to him on phone. This news is true......................Indian army is on very alert in border too



My friend's brother lives in your neighbourhood and he is send a message to him on phone that someone has kidnapped your Gao Mata with "very bad intentions". This news is true...............Indian police is on very alert in your neighbourhood too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

http://www.dawn.com/news/1286910/pakistan-captures-one-indian-soldier-eight-killed-at-loc-overnight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

cloud4000 said:


> There's a reason why journalism is often called the "first draft of history." Because it's often wrong. This is why I like to wait for the dust to settle and see what emerges, if anything emerges.


Agreed, chest thumping right now is right now the same as shooting in the dark. A waste of energy and resources and a headache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

Fawad Masīd said:


> if they did respond and surgical strikes were carried out then show me the evidence, i bet you are clueless  Indian media and Your army is trying to fool you


Surgical strikes killed terrorists your burden should lower down. Why you are not asking your army and PM for this and nothing happened. There are many ways we can live happy together just look at present Pak and before 1947 Paks cities you will understand who is doing saazish...


----------



## Sankpal

MM_Haider said:


> View attachment 339113
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1286910/pakistan-captures-one-indian-soldier-eight-killed-at-loc-overnight



Now doing recovery after denied by Pak Got and army???

Yes ................ now time to make some fake news.... but we say " ab pachtaye hote kya jab chidiya chubh gaye khet"


----------



## MM_Haider

For those randians who get their knowledge from Arnab Goswami regarding Surgical Strike need to know this is called a surgery .. feel for 22 year old youth who will Roy in Pakistani jail for whole of his life now because Modi's 
Hindutava.. http://www.dawn.com/news/1286910/pakistan-captures-one-indian-soldier-eight-killed-at-loc-overnight


----------



## Skywalker

Just in..dawn is reporting that pa just apprehended one Indian soldier namely chandu babu Chohan and has been taken to the undisclosed location, as per the news there are about 8 dead bodies of Indian soldiers are Lying at the lc but IA is not picking them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

Sliver said:


> What is the official Indian Army statement? without any "opinions" or "sources" adding any more spin to it?



"We conducted surgical strikes"

"We cant comment until further notice"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Zebra said:


> lol if allowed these pakistani generals would even go on to say abbottabad operation never happened its a hollywood script , this is the same army which din't accept their soldiers bodies during kargil what else can be expected from them , they are a joke , i am happy unlike these loosers india din't use proxies to hit back this time and infact when out and carried out a full fledged surgical strike eliminating all the garbage that was getting pilled up for decades , good job modi someone in the neighborhood needs to have spine to take care of these cowards.


The stupidity in your post is well off the charts. I mean how stupid can one really be? The indo Pak border is one of the most heavily fortified border of the world. Other is of course between the North and South Korea. A pic from Nasa showed the border lits up like a Christmas tree even when seen from space And here you are claiming that Indians were able to penetrate such a heavily fortified border, stayed there for hours and get back without any repercussions or causality? wow at the super shakti Indians. Even the americans lost one of their choppers when they went in the border and that was not even done by the military but supposedly the guards who were defending Osama. 
All hail the new shupa power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

nahmed69 said:


> take it seriously ....Now international media also supporting Indian Claim of such strikes....the indians have now shown clips taken from Drone ...covering the op. Wht if this was really happened. We are in Pak assuming it is fake propaganda. If it is proved in coming hours otherwise than?????
> 
> Will be the pressure back on PA and Govt to launch reply?



It didn't. The guy responsible for this whole region is sipping tea with my father as we speak. 

They shelled across the LOC and we responded. There are currently 8 out of 10 dead bodies laying on their side of the LOC which for some mystical reason they are unable to retrieve. Guess we'll have to do this for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

S.U.R.B. said:


> The military would have been the first to present (and play) this in front of the public,which is not the case here.
> And what proof actually we have on our part that they have crossed the border to execute a planned mission else the evidence of an ordinary skirmish at the LOC?



I think we gave knee-jerk reaction by quickly rejeting instead of thinking on ways to get maximum benefit from the move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

Sankpal said:


> Now doing recovery after denied by Pak Got and army???
> 
> Yes ................ now time to make some fake news.... but we say " ab pachtaye hote kya jab chidiya chubh gaye khet"



Since morning this news is there .. but you just can't comprehend it .. because you are being told that their was no casualty .. still deadbodies are their at LoC ... Got balls come and pick


----------



## Sankpal

Gul_Khan_Peshawar said:


> My friend's brother lives in your neighbourhood and he is send a message to him on phone that someone has kidnapped your Gao Mata with "very bad intentions". This news is true...............Indian police is on very alert in your neighbourhood too [/QUOT E]
> 
> Today I very happy..... frustrated ho so... I could say...ignore


----------



## PatriotLover

Sankpal said:


> Now doing recovery after denied by Pak Got and army???
> 
> Yes ................ now time to make some fake news.... but we say " ab pachtaye hote kya jab chidiya chubh gaye khet"



Lol now what, we captured you surgical strike group.

Could be true. A military friend told me, its lot more than being told. I hinted previously. India did conduct or try to conduct a Sir g kal attack, we practically wiped the force out. Now its open news so I am saying this.

We are downplaying it to prevent escation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hacker J

Kash_Ninja said:


> So releasing evidence is going to war, but calling your Pakistani counterpart, and publishing in the media about violating the border isn't?
> 
> Wow, the mental gymnastics happening here is too much




Oh please grow up
don't you belive a full proof video is just embarrisig other countries army, status can you please dare explain why did US has still not released the videos lemme tell you why
1. They had their achievements fullfilled and needed not to prove anyone
2. It becomes very big issue releasing and can face international hatred
pictures where only realeased officially when things calmed down while pak media was claiming to have shot down the chopper UNCLE SAM lost in accident
3. Situations are very delicate and indian armed forces have always been very secretive about releasing their tactics 
lastly calling is anathor good will gesture to show the strike was against terroists and not pak army thats why its a protocol to formally inform


----------



## $@rJen

Psychic said:


> Surgical strikes on what exactly? As far as I know, the militant training camps are not on the LoC but deep inside Punjab and AJK.



Not training camps but launch pads


----------



## Sankpal

MM_Haider said:


> Since morning this news is there .. but you just can't comprehend it .. because you are being told that their was no casualty .. still deadbodies are their at LoC ... Got balls come and pick



Nope..............now time to save time for Pak army face. Story making time from pak govt and army


----------



## The Eagle

India availing the opportunity.

Firing at LOC was replied from PA in well mannered fashion that IA did not expected in such scale though was to give an impression that there is so-called strike. IA raid was (most probably) inside IoK, dark forest or near the LoC but no crossing to Azad Kashmir or Pakistan side at all. Chosen night for the success of Op and to minimize the chances to recognize the raided area. Every movement in back days was to validate the later claim. The most needed goal was achieved by diverting the focus from Kashmir while many Kashmiris lost their lives in the name of raid that IA couldn't do so in IoK against protesters due to pressure of Intentional communities and satisfying the public for the promises made under the political umbrella while pushing away the opposition parties by verifying such through IA briefing to them. There will be more atrocities in coming days in IoK.


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Rajeev_Anand said:


> If I feel slapped I will respond else doston mein baatein hoti rehti hain. Actions speak louder than words old but worth saying.



I am not dost of course.

"Actions speak louder than words" 

To that I agree. Just like capture of "Chandu Babulal Chohan"


----------



## Cool_Soldier

From logical point of view Indian claim looks FALSE even though whole drama is being played very seriously.
A surgical strike within LOC area killing of 38 militants at least and destroying 7 points needs a sleeping and silent force from other side and needs long hours of fight. It also requires attackers transport facility i-e helicopters must be stealth and without a fear of attack from opposite side.

1: Pak Army is one the best Force in the world which has lot of experience of fighting in all situations which is a proven fact.
2: Technological equivalence is there as both forces have nearly balanced equipment's to respond.

If they were so comfortable, they should have some proof of attack or Indian Army can identify the exact location so that independent observer can check their claim which is a blame.


So, I must say stop this Propaganda as by doing so India wont get any edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Indian defence forces still face operational gaps*


----------



## ashok321

*Pakistan rubbishes India's claim of surgical strikes, says it was cross-border fire*


----------



## sohailbarki

*India to face strong response in case of any surgical strike: DG ISPR*

By *Web Desk*September 29, 2016 13:36






*Related Articles*

India, Pakistan urged to stop ceasefire violations and restore peace along border
IG Prison Sindh Nusrat Mangan escapes deadly attack on his convoy
Moin ventured over $ 10,000 at casino: eye witness
*RAWALPINDI: Director General Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Lt. Gen. Asim Salim Bajwa categorically rejected India’s claim of conducting “surgical strikes” along the Line of Control and said Pakistan Army is ready to effectively respond to any such aggression.
*
Speaking exclusively to ARY News, Gen Bajwa said India was trying to tamper facts after Pakistan forces befittingly responded to them in the border fire.

“You (India) can make such claims to satisfy your own public, but there is no substance in these reports,” said the Pakistan military spokesperson.

“India often leads aggressive escalations along the border and their act falls under different violations.”

He said Indian Director General Military Operations Lt Gen Ranbir Singh held a briefing and made claims of surgical strikes, which is totally false.


The DG ISPR said India violated the LoC ceasefire and after Pak Army response, they diverted attention with baseless claims.

“We have given our clear response in the United Nations on Indian brutality in the Occupied Kashmir.”

He said Pakistan is already pursuing its anti-terror fight in full swing. Zarb-e-Azb is going well and India may not be pleased with it.

He said India must refrain from such acts as it won’t serve them any purpose.

http://arynews.tv/en/pak-army-ready-strongly-respond-india-dares-conduct-surgical-strike-dg-ispr/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Morse_Code said:


> You mean "Ghuss key Maara?" that's horrific...
> ill propagandas


Like I said, we enter only through legal routes


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

Gul_Khan_Peshawar said:


> I am not dost of course.
> 
> "Actions speak louder than words"
> 
> To that I agree. Just like capture of "Chandu Babulal Chohan"


Still you are on little platform widen yourself.


----------



## untitled

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Nah, our agents enter with a proper visa only.



Is there a mutual agreement between Pakistan and India which allows special forces, infiltrators, militants and ghus bhethyas to cross the LOC and working boundary provided they can produce a valid visa? Is that why militants are found with passports?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan captures one Indian soldier, eight killed at LoC overnight

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...killed-at-loc-overnight.452327/#ixzz4LewoZ0LC


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

el che said:


> Do you remember your mighty army beheaded Indian soldier. Don't be hypocrite



What? U mad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Tipu7 @Stelth,
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if that Indian post has turned into rubble.
> 
> View attachment 338967


they killed a Pashton through shelling now that we have their soldier so I guess its only fair that he is handed over to the Pashton brothers.. then they can do their own surgical strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sankpal

JonAsad said:


> Pakistan captures one Indian soldier, eight killed at LoC overnight
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...killed-at-loc-overnight.452327/#ixzz4LewoZ0LC



Nope.... 2 injured but returned safe in India.


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

Rajeev_Anand said:


> Still you are on little platform widen yourself.



And what exactly this pearl of wisdom mean??


----------



## Irfan Baloch

notorious_eagle said:


> I will take your word for it Sir due to your background.
> 
> I guess its time for me to make some calls on the Pakistani Side, and see what the hell is happening.


Hi 
please refrain from negative rating I think it has become personal with viper so use of your privilege is unfair

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Sankpal said:


> Nope.... 2 injured but returned safe in India.






I guess indians will disown their own guy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ajaxpaul

While PAK is busy in LOC. We might slip our assets through Afghanistan. Pak Afghan border is very very porous. This is why indo Afghan relations are a nightmare to Pak. 

Not related to topic, but if I were making decisions, it would be my first priority.


----------



## $@rJen

Cool_Soldier said:


> From logical point of view Indian claim looks FALSE even though whole drama is being played very seriously.
> A surgical strike within LOC area killing of 38 militants at least and destroying 7 points needs a sleeping and silent force from other side and needs long hours of fight. It also requires attackers transport facility i-e helicopters must be stealth and without a fear of attack from opposite side.
> 
> 1: Pak Army is one the best Force in the world which has lot of experience of fighting in all situations which is a proven fact.
> 2: Technological equivalence is there as both forces have nearly balanced equipment's to respond.
> 
> If they were so comfortable, they should have some proof of attack or Indian Army can identify the exact location so that independent observer can check their claim which is a blame.
> 
> 
> So, I must say stop this Propaganda as by doing so India wont get any edge.



When did indian army said they killed 38 terrorists???


----------



## MM_Haider

Sankpal said:


> Nope..............now time to save time for Pak army face. Story making time from pak govt and army



Naaahhhhh ... Come on don't disown your country man .. at least ask for counselar access like Sushma requested for Kal Bhoshan Yadav

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Viper0011. said:


> You gave me another negative rating without a reason. Continue with that. Tells me the kind of life you've lived.
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Oscar
> 
> I got another negative rating from this genius, without a reason. And none of you have responded to the thread in the GHQ asking this guys to reverse his ratings and power abuse. Friday is tomorrow, don't forget that.


reversed for now

please dont get personal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

PatriotLover said:


> Source?


there's no evidence...just empty words...

*Source *::: http://www.india.com/news/india/sur...to-decide-whether-to-release-footage-1522541/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flash_Ninja

hacker J said:


> Oh please grow up
> don't you belive a full proof video is just embarrisig other countries army, status can you please dare explain why did US has still not released the videos lemme tell you why
> 1. They had their achievements fullfilled and needed not to prove anyone
> 2. It becomes very big issue releasing and can face international hatred
> pictures where only realeased officially when things calmed down while pak media was claiming to have shot down the chopper UNCLE SAM lost in accident
> 3. Situations are very delicate and indian armed forces have always been very secretive about releasing their tactics
> lastly calling is anathor good will gesture to show the strike was against terroists and not pak army thats why its a protocol to formally inform




They didn't release a video due to sensitive information regarding their stealth technology/capability, and their special forces personnel and tactics.

and stop trying to change the topic, the US and Pakistan don't have disputed territory and have never been to war with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

MM_Haider said:


> Naaahhhhh ... Come on don't disown your country man .. at least ask for counselar access like Sushma requested for Kal Bhoshan Yadav



Don't worry...... u will know the truth in near future


----------



## sohailbarki

Common sense questions from Indian members

1) During this heightened tense times why would the so called terrorists gather at launch pad to go across border where they know the security will be at highest.

2) If India really killed 35 or so people across LOC then they will defiantly make news, in this age of social media people always share news or eye witness accounts on social media, but so for nothing has come out. 

3) If Indian troops carried out cross border attack they should have footage of it. specially some of their drones or surveillance assets must have been in the area.

4) can Indian members share the specifics of this operation for example how many troops, how many choppers and what kind to prove it really happened across LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morse_Code

Thunder Bolt said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1820544551492658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much afraid ........


They are always afraid


----------



## HSM

Sankpal said:


> Don't worry...... u will know the truth near future


Yeah, now you showuld be relived. Nothing will happen to you people now. 

But of course it will happen. It will not stop Haha


----------



## Thunder-17

Time is right for unleash our weapons. Lets flatten Bhindiaa!!  We have been waiting for this for so long. If we attack India in retaliation strike we will end the war on our own people in Waziristan and have the afghan Taliban and Pakistan Taliban and Haqqani, everyone will be on our side and fight along side us.
For heaven sakes, lets get the party going!!


----------



## Morse_Code

NKVD said:


> Not Media the statement was Made by Non other than DGMO Indian army


Oh man! don't tell me .. he loves to create propagandas as well  is that your country's official game?


----------



## NKVD

Morse_Code said:


> Oh man! don't tell me .. he loves to create propagandas as well  is that your country's official game?


Like Kargil "Yeh hamare Bande Hi nahi hain Mujahideen hain"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morse_Code

ashok321 said:


> If Pakistan retaliates. There was Indian surgical strike.
> If it does not, there was no Indian surgical strike.
> 
> Crux of the matter.


If India exaggerates, it is a white lie!

Crux of the matter!


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kurlang said:


>


lets not go there .

you know what Indian trolls will post? TTP has made enough material for them which is far more graphic and sick


----------



## Morse_Code

NKVD said:


> Like Kargil "Yeh hamare Bande Hi nahi hain Mujahideen hain"


You people love to live in past! 
What a pity!



nomi007 said:


> View attachment 339120


But Lahoris Indians ko nhi khayein gey ... IUKWIM


----------



## HSM

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> You mean to say OBL was there and ISI was aware of it, yet couldn't conduct a raid inside OBL's compound, so sought help of Navy Seals ?


You people think that you are a superpower or that you are America when in reality you are a very timid and uncivilized nation.
This is where you stand even with all this support from powers like Israel, USA and Russia. All you can do is propaganda about surgical strikes that never happened. It was just a crosss border exchange of fire and you have multiple casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Sankpal said:


> Nope.... 2 injured but returned safe in India.


Your dead are still laying there - come and take their bodies -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HSM

NKVD said:


> So do you 65 yaad hai


haan yaad hai 65. tumhara General apni jeep chor ke bhaag gaya tha. Waiting for tea and assortments at Gymkhana since 65

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DR HAMMAD CHEEMA

Trumpcard said:


> The dancing banana and the "dawg" support your IQ level!


MR INDIAN IDIOT!!!!! DO U UNDERSTAND THE MEANING OF SURGICAL STRIKE???? HOW IDIOTIC ANYONE CAN BE???? U GUYS SET NEW LEVELS....... ASK UR DGMO TO SEND SOME MORE TROOPS TO PICK UR DEAD DOGS FROM LOC....


----------



## Morse_Code

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Like I said, we enter only through legal routes


Ceasefire violations of an Internationally accepted boundary is legal though.....
Cool I thought you people have no brains you proved that!


----------



## Skillrex

its hilarious from pakistani members.. they are asking for proof.. from international news agency.. when Army itself hold press conf and openly announced about surgical strikes across d border.. 2ndly pakistani memebrs want proof as videos.. as selfies.. WTF.. US never provided proof of any video of killing OBL saying its too violent from common citizens.. what do you expect? no country will ever accept that any sort of attack happend on its border.. and yes i believe Army head more than some mumbo-jumbo across the border..  
adios.. !!


----------



## S.U.R.B.

LoveIcon said:


> I think we gave knee-jerk reaction by quickly rejeting instead of thinking on ways to get maximum benefit from the move.


Diplomacy is trying to deal with the "whole issue" in a better way.It was neutralized in fact.The LOC skirmish shows the desperation and the shyness towards attending the SAARC summit is their diplomatic cover up and respite.
Military is doing it's job and they did what they had to do.


It's not just the NS who's behind all that diplomatic effort.He has a very limited capacity.
Please play the following video to draw your own conclusions.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154210183252663


----------



## Thunder-17

In the confusion of war, we should kill a few cows and infuriate the Cow Protection force. When they attack the muslims & indigenous people(dalits)in india, it will create a civil war in India. This is going to be awesome!  Lets do this!


----------



## Morse_Code

NKVD said:


> So do you 65 yaad hai


yaad to apko hona chahiyey bhai jo naashta apney lahore me kiya ho ga


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

HSM said:


> You people think that *you are a superpower *or that *you are America *when in reality you are a very timid and uncivilized nation.
> This is where you stand even with all this support from powers like Israel, USA and Russia. All you can do is propaganda about surgical strikes that never happened. It was just a crosss border exchange of fire and you have multiple casualties


You're high on sheesha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DR HAMMAD CHEEMA

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> You mean to say OBL was there and ISI was aware of it, yet couldn't conduct a raid inside OBL's compound, so sought help of Navy Seals ?


BABY DONT WORRY ABOUT US..... PLEASE GO TO LOC AND PICK THE BODIES OF UR KUTTAY IN UNIFORM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morse_Code

Skillrex said:


> its hilarious from pakistani members.. they are asking for proof.. from international news agency.. when Army itself hold press conf and openly announced about surgical strikes across d border.. 2ndly pakistani memebrs want proof as videos.. as selfies.. WTF.. US never provided proof of any video of killing OBL saying its too violent from common citizens.. what do you expect? no country will ever accept that any sort of attack happend on its border.. and yes i believe Army head more than some mumbo-jumbo across the border..
> adios.. !!


Your army did and WE DON'T TRUST THEM!



Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Waah good logic


----------



## DR HAMMAD CHEEMA

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> That shows your maturity.


WHATEVER..... I DONT CARE..... GO TO HELL......


----------



## Thunder-17

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> That shows your maturity.


Look, your country is lying to you. Even you know how corrupt your govt and military is.
BTW, what is your caste?


----------



## Morse_Code

DR HAMMAD CHEEMA said:


> WHATEVER..... I DONT CARE..... GO TO HELL......


Brother don't use abusive language .... six stars would have done better IUKWIM


----------



## ashok321

Treacherous BJP & RSS with its photoshop:


----------



## Moonlight

Sipahi said:


> Indian bhaiyo apne 6 bande utha lo hm kuch nahi kahain gey
> 
> @Areesh @Moonlight



Hahahahaha so abhi tak Nahi uthaya Gaye? Chalen hain war karne.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trumpcard

DR HAMMAD CHEEMA said:


> MR INDIAN IDIOT!!!!! DO U UNDERSTAND THE MEANING OF SURGICAL STRIKE???? HOW IDIOTIC ANYONE CAN BE???? U GUYS SET NEW LEVELS....... ASK UR DGMO TO SEND SOME MORE TROOPS TO PICK UR DEAD DOGS FROM LOC....


Take a sip of water and calm down!! Why so hysterical and anxious? All is well...


----------



## salarsikander

hellfire said:


> Nothing to do. Just hope sense prevails. We need to clamp down on terror camps .. everyone's and everywhere.


In addition to that we should also work hand in hand to to actually root out the "Cause'' which forces one to choose such path

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder-17

ashok321 said:


> Treacherous BJP & RSS with its photoshop:
> 
> View attachment 339128


Hahahaha, this shows the mentality of Bhindia.  What a poor photoshop.
So pathetic! Always want others to cheer them, like a woman wants. All Indian men should wear bangles.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

ashok321 said:


> Treacherous BJP & RSS with its photoshop:
> 
> View attachment 339128



Oh my god. This has gone too far lmao.


----------



## salarsikander

CorporateAffairs said:


> Surgical strikes never happened. Now have biryani and go to bed.


Hey no jokes with Biryani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Ajaxpaul said:


> While PAK is busy in LOC. We might slip our assets through Afghanistan. Pak Afghan border is very very porous. This is why indo Afghan relations are a nightmare to Pak.
> 
> Not related to topic, but if I were making decisions, it would be my first priority.




Try it, you will be wiped out like TTP and then you might find place to hide yourself in Kabul Palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

salarsikander said:


> In addition to that we should also work hand in hand to to actually root out the "Cause'' which forces one to choose such path



Long process ... and sense needed .... a rarity


----------



## Sipahi

Moonlight said:


> Hahahahaha so abhi tak Nahi uthaya Gaye? Chalen hain war karne.



Ahahahaha dar gye hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

sarjenprabhu said:


> When did indian army said they killed 38 terrorists???



Read your Indian news papers and claims.


----------



## salarsikander

Abingdonboy said:


> Predictable response. To this day many Pakistanis claim May 2 2011 was a charade and *OBL wasn't found in Abbotobad*.
> 
> The go to response is to lie and deny.


Sir, If you have any proof otherwise to state it wrong please present it further


----------



## MM_Haider

Alphacharlie said:


> My Army Proud of you.
> Jai Hind-- Jai Bharat
> 
> *Boli Sau Nihal.........*


http://thediplomat.com/2016/09/is-india-capable-of-a-surgical-strike-in-pakistan-controlled-kashmir/

Indian doesn't even have capability of Sir G Kal Strike

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

salarsikander said:


> Sir, If you have any proof otherwise to state it wrong please present it further


So you really think OBL wasn't killed in Abbotobad on that night of May 2 2011?


----------



## DR HAMMAD CHEEMA

Trumpcard said:


> Take a sip of water and calm down!! Why so hysterical and anxious? All is well...


YES BABY...... ALL IS WELL...AND ALL WILL BE WELL... DONT WORRY


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Cool_Soldier said:


> Try it, you will be wiped out like TTP and then you might find place to hide yourself in Kabul Palace.



You have been wiping out TTP for ages...why Kabul palace , i might hide in pakistan itself in between the Countless Afghan refugees.
Anyways going out of topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Abingdonboy said:


> So you really think OBL wasn't killed in Abbotobad on that night of May 2 2011?


Does it matter what I think ? Do u have picture of his body ? Or are you going to digest it like that fake WMD's of iraq


----------



## Cool_Soldier

India is trying to compare itself with USA.
No, you are not.


----------



## hacker J

Kash_Ninja said:


> They didn't release a video due to sensitive information regarding their stealth technology/capability, and their special forces personnel and tactics.
> 
> and stop trying to change the topic,* the US and Pakistan don't have disputed territory and have never been to war with each other*.



BUT INDIA AND PAK DOES
That is why its more sensitive to release vedios at the moment can't you understand a simple logic


----------



## $@rJen

Cool_Soldier said:


> Read your Indian news papers and claims.



Does indian news represent indian military or gov!!??


----------



## Morse_Code

Moonlight said:


> Hahahahaha so abhi tak Nahi uthaya Gaye? Chalen hain war karne.


Ghuss k utha bhi nhi skey ..... tch tch


----------



## hacker J

salarsikander said:


> Does it matter what I think ? Do u have picture of his body ? Or are you going to digest it like that fake WMD's of iraq




exactly when you cant even belive that and then you support people who belive US strike as well as ask india about proofs


----------



## Morse_Code

ashok321 said:


> Treacherous BJP & RSS with its photoshop:
> 
> View attachment 339128


Congratulations bro!

 oops wake up now! mommy is packing your lunches go to school


----------



## Trumpcard

DR HAMMAD CHEEMA said:


> YES BABY...... ALL IS WELL...AND ALL WILL BE WELL... DONT WORRY


Baby? Dude can you please not address other guys as baby and turn the damn capslock off...
P.S. you are one acting anxious and worried


----------



## Morse_Code

Ajaxpaul said:


> You have been wiping out TTP for ages...why Kabul palace , i might hide in pakistan itself in between the Countless Afghan refugees.
> Anyways going out of topic


I would recommend you to hide in Adiala jail 
Have a happy hide and seek!


----------



## alee92nawaz

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> See the first video mate!


just saw...it sickens me


----------



## salarsikander

hacker J said:


> exactly when you cant even belive that and then you support people who believe US strike as well as ask india about proofs


Could you please speak more clearly and less in Gibberish


----------



## Army research

Obl quoting people most pakis think that Americans did not kill obl as they belived he died long ago (conspiracy theory I don't believe it ) any way no one rejects the fact that they did enter **** airspace and did conduct raid however because of majority rural pakis hating USA with their guts the government all though allowing Americans and even providing air cover (air force patrolled from start till end ) denied that they knew about it


----------



## Articulate

Good job Indian Army in killing the terrorists in Pakistan.

Next time, we will kill more.


----------



## WaLeEdK2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Morse_Code said:


> Ghuss k utha bhi nhi skey ..... tch tch



Bheegi billi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morse_Code

Articulate said:


> Good job Indian Army in killing the terrorists in Pakistan.
> 
> Next time, we will kill more.


welcome bro!
next time??? you think you were able to do this time?


----------



## HSM

This is an attempt to make Pakistan escalate the situation as I see it


----------



## Articulate

Morse_Code said:


> welcome bro!
> next time??? you think you were able to do this time?


Yes. Indian Army has conducted such operations before.

It was never publicized or even publicly acknowledged by the Govt of India though. This time they did.


----------



## Morse_Code

Moonlight said:


> Bheegi billi.


ghussne ka raasta bhi nhi diya


Articulate said:


> Yes. Indian Army has conducted such operations before.
> 
> It was never publicized or even publicly acknowledged by the Govt of India though. This time they did.


oh how sweet ! em impressed


----------



## Great Janjua

Articulate said:


> Yes. Indian Army has conducted such operations before.
> 
> It was never publicized or even publicly acknowledged by the Govt of India though. This time they did.



Yeah they did the operation in Indonesia and China as well just shut the **** up mate


----------



## Mrc

HSM said:


> This is an attempt to make Pakistan escalate the situation as I see it




Pakistan should escalate....
Other wise just get ready for shiit storm of lies for rest of our lives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Articulate said:


> Next time, we will kill more.



Right! In your dreams that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Incredible india...
Faking victories for 1100 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Articulate said:


> Good job Indian Army in killing the terrorists in Pakistan.
> 
> Next time, we will kill more.



Can you show where the ones you killed today are???

Because no one can find them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Any video proof from Indian side?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flash_Ninja

hacker J said:


> BUT INDIA AND PAK DOES
> That is why its more sensitive to release vedios at the moment can't you understand a simple logic




Exactly, so is India now trying to avoid war? 

Every other day there's a new narrative, but the current agenda of today is that India suddenly doesn't want war. We'll see how that 180's by tomorrow


----------



## Morse_Code

A.M. said:


> Any video proof from Indian side?


they are deliberately trying to create one


----------



## P@nThEr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781545189559050241

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pakdefender

Abingdonboy said:


> So you really think OBL wasn't killed in Abbotobad on that night of May 2 2011?



Forget about OBL , this is how your army actually behaves when in real battle

Posted on: April 22, 2011 at 12:44 PM

*Posted by: NIRBHAI SINGH*

after joining BSF and only six months of training i was sent to ulloke bop with 15 other new recruites in oct 1971.all the new jawans were placed in bunkers under the bundh near to pak post. on 3rd dec eve pak artillery started shelling.after 15 minutes a head constable came to our bunker and ordered new recruites to their positions.then he asked me to join him.he told me that he will command the coy as no other senior was there.all at bop then knew that all the officers were veiwing a film at ferozepur on that day..it was once or twice we had a visit of our coy comdt in a week and that just for few minutes.so that havildar from majitha in amritsar had command and i was his assistant.we went bunker to bunker to support our fighting jawans it was very heavy shelling from pak army.we heard pak tanks not far from us in the direction of checkpost.then me and him we went to store and picked up rum and distributed it to every jawan in every bunker.while we went to mmg bunker our jawans complained that they have no more firing pins so they can,t fire.then we sent a wireless message to our hq to supply the needed pins.we got the response that they cant help us and we can bring it ourselves.it was river in between and no boat.our jawans fought in courge but without firing power it was use less.then around 0300 am we got a wireless message from 15 punjab that the bridge was captured..our wireless operator did knew little english and asked me what it means.in the meantime we heard that a major in 15 punjab is fighting fiercly with his forces against pak army at the bridge.now bsf- we didnot had any officer to lead our forces,they all were at ferozepur.but bsf nco,s and jawans fought bravely whole night.i am still proud of this little i could do for my country.i quit bsf in 1974 after 3 years.


----------



## P@nThEr

An Indian army soldier patrols along a highway on the outskirts of Srinagar, September 29, 2016. PHOTO: REUTERS

ISLAMABAD / NEW DELHI: Pakistan Army denied on Thursday reports that it had captured an Indian army soldier alongside the Line of Control (LoC) near the disputed Kashmir valley.

*The military’s media wing, ISPR, when contacted, denied that an Indian soldier was in Pakistan Army’s custody.*

The development came in the wake of rising tensions between the two nuclear-armed neighbours following an unprovoked cross-border firing from the Indian side of the border which left at least two Pakistani soldiers dead. However, the Indian military had dubbed the action as “surgical strikes” against militants on the Pakistani side of Kashmir.



“It is confirmed one soldier from 37 Rashtriya Rifles with weapons has inadvertently crossed over to the Pakistan side of the Line of Control,” Reuters had quoted an Indian army official as saying. He said such incidents of people including civilians crossing the frontier by mistake have happened in the past from both sides and those who strayed are returned.
http://tribune.com.pk/story/1190903/pakistan-army-denies-capturing-indian-soldier-along-loc/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

P@nThEr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781545189559050241



And then Movies ends..............


----------



## el che

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> What? U mad?


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-20954975


----------



## P@nThEr

Tipu7 said:


> And then Movies ends..............


You can continue your movie..


----------



## Centurion2016

SOMETHING HAS HAPPEN LAST NIGHT ,,,,,,,,,,,,that much is obvious .........Pak media sending messages of nuclear strikes and fighting back comments

I have got in from work............. THIS IS WHAT THEY saying on NDTV news

Indian army (no air power) attacked 7 camps along LOC accross an ARC of 250km

Indian penetrated 2km inside the LOC in Azzad Kashmir

38 enemy killed not sure if soldiers or freedom fighters etc.

5 camps destroyed

All soldiers returned across LOC

5 PERMANENT MEMBERS OF SECURITY COUNCIL debriefed of operation by indian foreign minster inckluding china


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PAKISTANIS denying this but a lot of firing and sabre rattling tonight INDICATING something took place

india media HAVE CHEST PUFFED out on Television especially x serviceman on shows like NDTV

" YOU GUYS CAN TELL US WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED " appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Irrelevant. It would be confirmed soon. Your monkey is with us. *Again*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Whats going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kempe

Tipu7 said:


> And then Movies ends..............


No Movie has not ended..!!

*As precaution and also to dominate every step of escalation ladder. IN moving into Arabian sea in full force now.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781455408544096256
Around 36 warships and submarines along with Indian Air Force aircraft are said to take part in this show of strength in Arabian Sea*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vrindavan

the big problem with pakistani army and the pakistani people is that it overestimates itself and foolishly underestimates their enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## P@nThEr

Areesh said:


> Irrelevant. It would be confirmed soon. Your monkey is with us. *Again*.





P@nThEr said:


> ISLAMABAD / NEW DELHI:
> *Pakistan Army denied on Thursday reports that it had captured an Indian army soldier alongside the Line of Control (LoC) near the disputed Kashmir valley.*
> *The military’s media wing, ISPR, when contacted, denied that an Indian soldier was in Pakistan Army’s custody.*


----------



## AKD

Lol Pakistani false bravados(14 dead 1 captured) busted again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Centurion2016

very nice warships

If only the Vikrant Carrier was ready also to work along vikramditya carrier


----------



## Great Janjua

vrindavan said:


> the big problem with pakistani army and the pakistani people is that it overestimates itself and foolishly underestimates their enemy.



Like said turn the sentence around and punch yourselves you bunch of arrogant indians mate


----------



## PatriotLover

My sources say multiple members of the infiltration force injured and in our captivity receiving medical aid. Just wait for the fig of war to clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Centurion2016

If you keep searching for trouble ultimately you will get found out.

The onus is now on Pakistan to respond lets see


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

PatriotLover said:


> My sources say multiple members of the infiltration force injured and in our captivity receiving medical aid. Just wait for the fig of war to clear.


Yaar please post pictures of dead body.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Nothing Happened like that.

This was Zee TV serial Drama written by RAW , produce by Modi and Directed by Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Centurion2016

Cool_Soldier said:


> Nothing Happened like that.
> 
> This was Zee TV serial Drama written by RAW , produce by Modi and Directed by Indian Army.




Normally I would agree

But why the threats from Pak Media about Nuke strikes tonight


----------



## pakdefender

vrindavan said:


> the big problem with pakistani army and the pakistani people is that it overestimates itself and foolishly underestimates their enemy.



Indians just have big mouths and talk big , 650 million people in india shit in the open and then you come here to tell us that we overestimate ourselves



Centurion2016 said:


> If you keep searching for trouble ultimately you will get found out.
> 
> The onus is now on Pakistan to respond lets see



We have already responded by eliminating the indians that attacked Pakistan


----------



## Post Colonnial

Surgical strike: 

- If Pak leaders do not respond to reports of surgical strikes by India, it has no effect to the rest of the world, but Pakistanis will see through the facade of bravado that's been built to date by their leaders. 
- If Pak leaders say it never happened and then India releases video, they will be proven bumbling fools. 
- If it in reality never happened, and it is all a fictional event created by Indians, unless Pakistan is able to prove it never happened, it is as if it happened!
- Any which way Pak leaders have already blundered very seriously : they are caught either in the lie about capturing parts of the strike force (in which case they admit it happened!) or they are caught in the lie about 'it was all just cross border firing'.

Results: 
1) Either Raheel Sharief or Nawas Sharief will be gone soon.
2) Some of the many free radicals within Pak military will and will be encouraged to increase forays and sneak-ins in other parts of the long border - it will be a challenge Indian's hopefully are prepared for and exterminate before entry
3) With the Uri attack avenged, the moral of the Indian forces is sky high. Political parties in opposition have responded maturely so far and in turn the Modi govt has shown maturity and respect in terms of advanced briefings
4) The meeting about IWT obviously was a master stroke in maya that has few parallels in history. How do you surprise an enemy who is completely on their toes? by complete mis-direction


I actually hope the surgical strike did not even happen! the results are exactly the same whether it happened or not.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Cannot believe anything by the indian media. They are the the biggest liars, propaganda machine and perpetrators of falsehoods in the entire world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Yes. And also Osama is not in Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## P@nThEr

AKD said:


> Lol Pakistani false bravados(14 dead 1 captured) busted again






COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Yaar please post pictures of dead body.


What's your source??
Got any image of dead body or caught army?
Plz don't post vintage fan made videos..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

Centurion2016 said:


> Normally I would agree
> 
> But why the threats from Pak Media about Nuke strikes tonight


We aren't that stupid to use initiate nukes on a nuclear power nor our public wants to nuke india unlike your public and politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

I am waiting for Indian dead soldiers pictures..someone please post.

I promise to give him a like!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

this thread is good candidate for delete.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AKD

PatriotLover said:


> My sources say multiple members of the infiltration force injured and in our captivity receiving medical aid. Just wait for the fig of war to clear.


Lol now another one posting his theory


----------



## pakdefender

Centurion2016 said:


> SOMETHING HAS HAPPEN LAST NIGHT ,,,,,,,,,,,,that much is obvious .........Pak media sending messages of nuclear strikes and fighting back comments
> 
> I have got in from work............. THIS IS WHAT THEY saying on NDTV news
> 
> Indian army (no air power) attacked 7 camps along LOC accross an ARC of 250km
> 
> Indian penetrated 2km inside the LOC in Azzad Kashmir
> 
> 38 enemy killed not sure if soldiers or freedom fighters etc.
> 
> 5 camps destroyed
> 
> All soldiers returned across LOC
> 
> 5 PERMANENT MEMBERS OF SECURITY COUNCIL debriefed of operation by indian foreign minster inckluding china
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> PAKISTANIS denying this but a lot of firing and sabre rattling tonight INDICATING something took place
> 
> india media HAVE CHEST PUFFED out on Television especially x serviceman on shows like NDTV
> 
> " YOU GUYS CAN TELL US WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED " appreciated


----------



## Tipu7

Is Islamabad captured? or yet to capture?
Do inform me in time. 
Also, don't forget to add sequel of Mission Gwadar and Karachi, it will attract more audience.........


kempe said:


> No Movie has not ended..!!
> 
> *As precaution and also to dominate every step of escalation ladder. IN moving into Arabian sea in full force now.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781455408544096256
> Around 36 warships and submarines along with Indian Air Force aircraft are said to take part in this show of strength in Arabian Sea*





COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I am waiting for Indian dead soldiers pictures..someone please post.
> 
> I promise to give him a like!!



Lol, I am waiting for Surgical strikes


----------



## kempe

Areesh said:


> Irrelevant. It would be confirmed soon. Your monkey is with us. *Again*.



Pakistan has been informed by the DGMO on the hotline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

*"Indian penetrated 2km inside the LOC in Azzad Kashmir

38 enemy killed not sure if soldiers or freedom fighters etc.

5 camps destroyed

All soldiers returned across LOC"
*
They penetrated 2km into Pakistani territory which is heavily fenced and due recent tensions Pak Army was on high alert. So All Super Human Baniyas with their shaktimaan powers came to Pakistan and returned back Safely.

Indians needed some face saving after all this embarrassment which they received at the hands of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.M.

Where are the bodies of the people killed?

Were IA people airdropped? How did that happen in light of the Air Force exercises happening in Pakistan and the radar?

How did you guys go back out? Did the Helis land and take off during the operation?

The entire thing is nonsense.


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

WoW ISPR call new delhi what a joke go check the latest updates
http://m.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&latest=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I am waiting for Indian dead soldiers pictures..someone please post.
> 
> I promise to give him a like!!


And we are still waiting for pics of those imaginary surgical strikes that happened in Pakistan terror bases. I promise to give him a like as well.


----------



## Devil Soul

Centurion2016 said:


> SOMETHING HAS HAPPEN LAST NIGHT ,,,,,,,,,,,,that much is obvious .........Pak media sending messages of nuclear strikes and fighting back comments
> 
> I have got in from work............. THIS IS WHAT THEY saying on NDTV news
> 
> Indian army (no air power) attacked 7 camps along LOC accross an ARC of 250km
> 
> Indian penetrated 2km inside the LOC in Azzad Kashmir
> 
> 38 enemy killed not sure if soldiers or freedom fighters etc.
> 
> 5 camps destroyed
> 
> All soldiers returned across LOC
> 
> 5 PERMANENT MEMBERS OF SECURITY COUNCIL debriefed of operation by indian foreign minster inckluding china
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> PAKISTANIS denying this but a lot of firing and sabre rattling tonight INDICATING something took place
> 
> india media HAVE CHEST PUFFED out on Television especially x serviceman on shows like NDTV
> 
> " YOU GUYS CAN TELL US WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED " appreciated







*When Pakistan Successfully conducted a Surgical Strike in India in 2010*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Tipu7 said:


> Is Islamabad captured? or yet to capture?
> Do inform me in time.
> Also, don't forget to add sequel of Mission Gwadar and Karachi, it will attract more audience.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I am waiting for Surgical strikes



Here you go bro:-

https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&id=3487#pr_link3487


----------



## vrindavan

pakdefender said:


> Indians just have big mouths and talk big , 650 million people in india shit in the open and then you come here to tell us that we overestimate ourselves
> 
> 
> 
> We have already responded by eliminating the indians that attacked Pakistan



like you're overestimating now as if theres not a single person that shits in the open in Pakistan. 40 million shits in the open in Pakistan btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

IceCold said:


> And we are still waiting for pics of those imaginary surgical strikes that happened in Pakistan terror bases. I promise to give him a like as well.


https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&id=3487#pr_link3487

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Centurion2016 said:


> Normally I would agree
> 
> But why the threats from Pak Media about Nuke strikes tonight


Can you point me from where did you head and saw Pak media threatening about nuclear strike tonight lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Centurion2016 said:


> Normally I would agree
> 
> But why the threats from Pak Media about Nuke strikes tonight


They threaten every day. It's their duty.

But it seems there is going to be a big Kashmir battle. Lot of loss is expected.

Lot of movement around you see sky full of jets around Punjab gujrat and Kashmir.

Arab sea is filled by Indian warships and submarine.

Lot of transport aircraft getting from Russia Israel France and us. May be carrying some good stuff.

Lot of tanks heavy artillery at border.

DRDO Hal working overtime whole night no weekend.
Production full swing.

It's a tough war preparation it seems.


Although civilised people are against war. Media is doing its best to propagate it.


----------



## Killswitch

Killing terrorists in Pakistan is the proper response to Pakistani aggression. Modi is a man of his word. I am looking forward to seeing the video and pictures when the MOD is ready to release them.


----------



## Areesh

kempe said:


> Pakistan has been informed by the DGMO on the hotline.



So he is not a deserter?? Are you sure?? Your northern command doesn't think so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Centurion2016 said:


> SOMETHING HAS HAPPEN LAST NIGHT ,,,,,,,,,,,,that much is obvious .........Pak media sending messages of nuclear strikes and fighting back comments
> 
> I have got in from work............. THIS IS WHAT THEY saying on NDTV news
> 
> Indian army (no air power) attacked 7 camps along LOC accross an ARC of 250km
> 
> *Indian penetrated 2km inside the LOC in Azzad Kashmir*
> 
> 38 enemy killed not sure if soldiers or freedom fighters etc.
> 
> *5 camps destroyed*
> 
> All soldiers returned across LOC
> 
> 5 PERMANENT MEMBERS OF SECURITY COUNCIL debriefed of operation by indian foreign minster inckluding china
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> PAKISTANIS denying this but a lot of firing and sabre rattling tonight INDICATING something took place
> 
> india media HAVE CHEST PUFFED out on Television especially x serviceman on shows like NDTV
> 
> " YOU GUYS CAN TELL US WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED " appreciated



Only a third class idiot will place so called ''militant camps'' at distance of 2km from LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

IndoCarib said:


> Yes. And also Osama is not in Pakistan !


Yes, he is not here


----------



## Tipu7

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Here you go bro:-
> 
> https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&id=3487#pr_link3487



Don't forget to bring shipment of Baloch liberation fighters to dock in Gwadar..............
More Masala, more public to watch


----------



## hell9214

Tipu7 said:


> Is Islamabad captured? or yet to capture?
> Do inform me in time.
> Also, don't forget to add sequel of Mission Gwadar and Karachi, it will attract more audience.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I am waiting for Surgical strikes



Thn ask it to ur defence minister it will explain u better they know what happen....


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

IceCold said:


> Can you point me from where did you head and saw Pak media threatening about nuclear strike tonight lol


n any case , media does not speak for the Governmant!


----------



## IceCold

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&id=3487#pr_link3487


So two Pakistani soldiers embarrassed shadahat over unprovoked firing at loc and that is your proof of surgical strikes? Where are those terrorists that were killed in the strike? I believe the number quoted by Indians was 34 or something?


----------



## TOPGUN

And the wet dream begins again with a another fairy tale lolz.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

el che said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-20954975



Pakistan and India don't spend a day without accusing each other...So case closed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> n any case , media does not speak for the Governmant!


Still nowhere i have heard anything remotely to what this guy was trying to make out. RIP logic


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

IceCold said:


> So two Pakistani soldiers embarrassed shadahat over unprovoked firing at loc and that is your proof of surgical strikes? Where are those terrorists that were killed in the strike? I believe the number quoted by Indians was 34 or something?


That is for terrorist.Unki photo ISPR ki site pe nahi mili.


----------



## pakdefender

delusional fools having wet dreams these indiaan , go and visit the LOC ( if you can ) to see that its impossible for india to conduct any large scale ground operations simply because of the amount of deployment and defence build up that is in place


----------



## Cool_Soldier

No, Party has just started.


----------



## Tipu7

hell9214 said:


> Thn ask it to ur defence minister it will explain u better they know what happen....



I heard Katrina Kaif will be dancing in Gawadar as jull pari.
Is it finalised? or it is just a rumor? 


COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> That is for terrorist.Unki photo ISPR ki site pe nahi mili.


Surgical strike ki mil gai?


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

What soldier? We don't have any of your soldier.

So now the situation has turned from "across LOC surgical strike"
To
"Our soldier inadvertently crossed LOC, please return him"!!!

Ofcourse PA will deny till it puts him in front of every one on camera. The SOP involved immediate return if one is caught on the other side.

So, what soldier? We don't have him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> That is for terrorist.Unki photo ISPR ki site pe nahi mili.


ISPR ki site per to nahi milli India ki sites per to honi chaie na? Akhair strike ki ha drone sa footage bani ha, kahan gai sub?


----------



## pakdefender

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> That is for terrorist.Unki photo ISPR ki site pe nahi mili.



Then put up photo of those faggots whom you are claiming did strike and returned 'safely'


----------



## coffee_cup

How many threads you Mod fanboys have to run on this shyt?

@waz @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Horus : Yaara G, any Indian poster making a thread with the headline "Terrorist camps hit in Pakistan" or similar should get a real kick in the rear. Ok, we can have a little fun with SirGKal strikes, but why should we give any space to India - the biggest supporter of cross-border terrorism - for her propaganda?


----------



## tore

Indian army did drama to please indian audience. Where are the proofs ? Whyre arent indian army/media releasing any proofs. Where are the dead bodies ? 

PS! Indian provide any proof of your special forces operation in Pakistan ?


----------



## HttpError

duhastmish said:


> They threaten every day. It's their duty.
> 
> But it seems there is going to be a big Kashmir battle. Lot of loss is expected.
> 
> Lot of movement around you see sky full of jets around Punjab gujrat and Kashmir.
> 
> Arab sea is filled by Indian warships and submarine.
> 
> Lot of transport aircraft getting from Russia Israel France and us. May be carrying some good stuff.
> 
> Lot of tanks heavy artillery at border.
> 
> DRDO Hal working overtime whole night no weekend.
> Production full swing.
> 
> It's a tough war preparation it seems.
> 
> 
> Although civilised people are against war. Media is doing its best to propagate it.



Looks like mighty SUPA PUWA is ready to Punish Pakistan after all.


----------



## duhastmish

HttpError said:


> Looks like mighty SUPA PUWA is ready to Punish Pakistan after all.


M sure preparation is both the sides. But it will benefit no one.


----------



## AKD

Salahuddin Ayubi said:


> What soldier? We don't have any of your soldier.
> 
> So now the situation has turned from "across LOC surgical strike"
> To
> "Our soldier inadvertently crossed LOC, please return him"!!!
> 
> Ofcourse PA will deny till it puts him in front of every one on camera. The SOP involved immediate return if one is caught on the other side.
> 
> So, what soldier? We don't have him.


Surgical strikes were conducted by Para SF and soldier who inadvertently crossed was from RR so there is a difference


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

pakdefender said:


> Then put up photo of those faggots whom you are claiming did strike and returned 'safely'


They must be partying now..maybe later! 



IceCold said:


> ISPR ki site per to nahi milli India ki sites per to honi chaie na? Akhair strike ki ha drone sa footage bani ha, kahan gai sub?


Prisma se filtering kar rhe hein..afterall FB pe dalni hein!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

A.M. said:


> Any video proof from Indian side?


dont ask for such proof.. they will edit training videos and videos from Kashmir patrolling and they bollywood it as a proof

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Tipu7 said:


> I heard Katrina Kaif will be dancing in Gawadar as jull pari.
> Is it finalised? or it is just a rumor?
> 
> Surgical strike ki mil gai?


Prisma Mein filtering kar rhe he FB k liye.


----------



## quicklyaccurate

Indians think they caught Pak army by surprise, only a dumb can believe them, because our army was on high alert since start of September. PAF had sections of motorway from Sheikhupura to Kot Abdul Malik closed for the war drills "High Mark", they are eager to show their skill as well, and they started on Sep 22 because the issue can escalate. It is clear that Pak forces were on high alert, then how come they were surprised. Therefore, successful surgical strikes is a confirmed bull shit.


----------



## pakdefender

Killswitch said:


> Killing terrorists in Pakistan is the proper response to Pakistani aggression. Modi is a man of his word. I am looking forward to seeing the video and pictures when the MOD is ready to release them.



I'm looking forward too


----------



## Tipu7

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Prisma Mein filtering kar rhe he FB k liye.


Flirting kr rhi he k Surgical strikes? 
After Indian army/commando/air force/navy surgical strikes, we are demanding some pure bollywood surgical strikes. Bring them on plz ........


----------



## lightoftruth

This strike is not just successful but strategic brilliance ,changing the rules of the game forever.

They are doomed if they escalate and doomed if they dont.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Articulate said:


> Good job Indian Army in killing the terrorists in Pakistan.
> 
> Next time, we will kill more.



Next time we will capture more.


----------



## T-72M1

Irfan Baloch said:


> dont ask for such proof.. they will edit training videos and videos from Kashmir patrolling and they bollywood it as a proof


wont be unique to our side if they do, I'm sure you've seen the many "Pak annihilates Indian posts and patrolling soldiers" videos here


----------



## Killswitch

NEW DELHI: 
*HIGHLIGHTS*

India informs Pakistan of strikes last night against terrorists
Army has informed Pakistan of strikes in Azad Kashmir
PM chaired meeting to review security this morning

India has carried out "surgical strikes" across the Line of Control in Azad Kashmir to prevent terrorists who were prepping to infiltrate and attack the Kashmir region and metros, the army said today.

The strikes which took place last night were filmed. Sources said seven different terrorist camps were targeted upto two kilometres across the Line of Control or LoC and that "scores of terrorists were killed."


Lt General Ranbir Singh, the army's Director General of Military Operations (DGMO), said the strikes inflicted "significant casualties" on the terrorists "and their supporters" and that Pakistan was informed by him this morning of the action which has concluded.

Pakistan has said India's announcement of the strike is "a lie" and that it lost two soldiers in unprovoked cross-border firing by India.

Premier Nawaz Sharif said he condemns "the unprovoked and naked aggression of Indian forces" and the Pakistani army warned that if Indian troops cross the border, it will strike back.

The strikes are being seen as the first major military action taken by India after terrorists from Pakistan crossed into an army camp in Uri in Kashmir earlier this month. 18 soldiers were killed in that attack, one which Prime Minister Narendra Modi had said would "not go unpunished."







Surgical strikes in Pakistan are the first major military action taken by India after Uri attack

Union Minister Rajavardhan Rathore told NDTV that the operation was "counter-terror and not military action" against Pakistan, but stressed that India has signalled that while it "will strive for peace, it will not bow down to terror."





Details of the strike were announced after PM Modi called an urgent meeting this morning of the cabinet committee on security.

The government has in recent weeks indicated that its campaign against Pakistan will largely be centred around diplomatically isolating Islamabad. PM Modi said this week that he will not travel in November to Pakistan to attend the regional SAARC summit.

Three other countries of the eight-member SAARC group have joined India's boycott. PM Modi is also substantially reviewing water-sharing and trade pacts with Pakistan.

On Monday, Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj urged the United Nations General Assembly to hold Pakistan accountable for terror attacks in other countries while categorically stating, "Jammu and Kashmir is an integral part of India and has always been so."

Tension between India and Pakistan escalated in July after the shooting of 22-year-old terrorist Burhan Wani, who had gained a large following among young men in the Kashmir Valley. India has accused Pakistan of inciting and funding the riots that followed, with more than 90 people killed and 10,000 injured in violence that stretched over a month.

Pakistan eulogized Wani as a martyr and said it supports what is described as "a new freedom movement" in Kashmir, while accusing India of human rights atrocities in quelling the dissent.


----------



## graphican

Centurion2016 said:


> Normally I would agree
> 
> But why the threats from Pak Media about Nuke strikes tonight



You must have seen those news. Go on, quote a news post or a media clip to back your claims. If you are delusional, doesn't mean world is under nuclear threat.


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781554149351653376


----------



## pakdefender

lightoftruth said:


> This strike is not just successful but strategic brilliance ,changing the rules of the game forever.
> 
> They are doomed if they escalate and doomed if they dont.



You just sent in some poorly trained indian soldiers to meet their end , strategic brilliance indeed


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

AKD said:


> Surgical strikes were conducted by Para SF and soldier who inadvertently crossed was from RR so there is a difference



Surgical strikes were conducted by Military Hospital's Surgical wards' nurses.

Regarding failed LOC crossing by Indian monkeys.... several got ambushed, some surrendered while few managed to run back.

Details will be televised with proof shortly.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

T-72M1 said:


> wont be unique to our side if they do, I'm sure you've seen the many "Pak annihilates Indian posts and patrolling soldiers" videos here


to be honest

I have seen none... we lack in that bollywood technology,


----------



## T-72M1




----------



## Shot-Caller

HttpError said:


> *"Indian penetrated 2km inside the LOC in Azzad Kashmir
> 
> 38 enemy killed not sure if soldiers or freedom fighters etc.
> 
> 5 camps destroyed
> 
> All soldiers returned across LOC"
> *
> They penetrated 2km into Pakistani territory which is heavily fenced and due recent tensions Pak Army was on high alert. So All Super Human Baniyas with their shaktimaan powers came to Pakistan and returned back Safely.
> 
> Indians needed some face saving after all this embarrassment which they received at the hands of Pakistan.


Not just that its mined too. We can't even imagine how much bullshit is fed to Indians by their media man. Not a single proof for claims. Whereas we have videos destroying their check posts. Apni awam ko satisfy kernay chalay the apni hi posts urwa baithay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Centurion2016 said:


> The Americans who found OBL in Pakistan despite 10 years of denile by Pakistanis may disagree with you



Very strange that OBL was found in Pakistan but still no sanctions against or anything like.

Very strange ! Normally if your worst enemy is found in the home of friend, you hit him too... but that's not the case in the case of USA and Pakistan...

So i say that founding OBL in Pakistan is very very very strange... like the surgical strike ;-)

BIG LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

pakdefender said:


> You just sent in some poorly trained indian soldiers to meet their end , strategic brilliance indeed


These kind of responses remind ppl of radio messages of pakistan winning 1971 a day before surrendering to India.

Those at the loc on your side knew what happened really well.


----------



## AKD

Salahuddin Ayubi said:


> Surgical strikes were conducted by Military Hospital's Surgical wards' nurses.
> 
> Regarding failed LOC crossing by Indian monkeys.... several got ambushed, some surrendered while few managed to run back.
> 
> Details will be televised with proof shortly.


Lol sthe special forces enteres and killed pakistani terrorists mercilessly and then returned. No Indian is dead..if they are give proof???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanate

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781535556777816064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781535331984158721

Modi will start by begging for the "deserter" Chandu Chohan back.    

From Surgical Strikes to Deserters: The Indian Comedy Script

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

One Indian soldier captured 18 to 25 killed 
5 to 8 Indian loc posts destroyed 

Videos released and stiff key board warriors in denial mode 

Another source says not just one Alot Indian soldiers captured and getting treatment for injuries 


Pakistan should execute them for war crimes committed by them in kashmir


----------



## jupiter2007

IndoCarib said:


> Yes. And also Osama is not in Pakistan !



He is still in Pakistan.


----------



## Shot-Caller

AKD said:


> Surgical strikes were conducted by Para SF and soldier who inadvertently crossed was from RR so there is a difference


Which surgical strike? Prove it. I can prove that we destroyed your posts and killed your soldiers as a result of unprovoked firing at LoC (that is all your army did and told you it was a surgical strike) with videos. India has been exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Centurion2016 said:


> The Americans who found OBL in Pakistan despite 10 years of denile by Pakistanis may disagree with you




So?..........the indian establishment and media all claimed pre-May 1998 that it was impossible for Pakistan to EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. We know what happened to that indian fantasy. So why believe indians now?



Leviza said:


> One Indian soldier captured 18 to 25 killed
> 5 to 8 Indian loc posts destroyed
> 
> Videos released and stiff key board warriors in denial mode
> 
> Another source says not just one Alot Indian soldiers captured and getting treatment for injuries
> 
> 
> Pakistan should execute them for war crimes committed by them in kashmir




Totally agree. We should interrogate, torture and execute them all.


----------



## quicklyaccurate

Indians some times are saying we informed Pakistan sometimes they say they caught Pak army by surprise, only a dumb can believe them, because our army was on high alert since start of September. PAF had sections of motorway from Sheikhupura to Kot Abdul Malik closed for the war drills "High Mark", they are eager to show their skill as well, and they started on Sep 22 because the issue can escalate. It is clear that Pak forces were on high alert, then how come they were surprised. Therefore, successful surgical strikes is a confirmed bull shit.


----------



## vrindavan

Salahuddin Ayubi said:


> Surgical strikes were conducted by Military Hospital's Surgical wards' nurses.
> 
> Regarding failed LOC crossing by Indian monkeys.... several got ambushed, some surrendered while few managed to run back.
> 
> Details will be televised with proof shortly.


lets see if i get banned if i call you a Pakistani Donkey


----------



## punit

le .. ye bhi jhooth nikla !!


----------



## alee92nawaz

Centurion2016 said:


> Normally I would agree
> 
> But why the threats from Pak Media about Nuke strikes tonight


go to zemtv.com and enjoy some videos


----------



## jupiter2007

*Indian can only dream and propaganda for their public. They know that if they cross the border they will be sent back in body bags.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-2.

Haha haaaa pls return of soldier other wise we will isolate u and will send ur actors back to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## coffee_cup

Yaar these Indians, really!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Athen

Shot-Caller said:


> Not just that its mined too. We can't even imagine how much bullshit is fed to Indians by their media man. Not a single proof for claims. Whereas we have videos destroying their check posts. Apni awam ko satisfy kernay chalay the apni hi posts urwa baithay.


because your too dumb to seethat the videos that media is showing has nothing do with present... they are very old videos


----------



## X-2.

In


Areesh said:


> 2 soldiers are shaheed as per ISPR. 9 are injured.
> 
> We would take the revenge soon. don't worry.


inshaAllah we will our baber Sher is there


----------



## pakdefender

lightoftruth said:


> These kind of responses remind ppl of radio messages of pakistan winning 1971 a day before surrendering to India.
> 
> Those at the loc on your side knew what happened really well.



indian were killed along the LOC , like the dogs that they are , that's all that happened

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Vortex

Leviza said:


> One Indian soldier captured 18 to 25 killed
> 5 to 8 Indian loc posts destroyed
> 
> Videos released and stiff key board warriors in denial mode
> 
> Another source says not just one Alot Indian soldiers captured and getting treatment for injuries
> 
> 
> Pakistan should *execute them for war crimes committed by them in kashmir*





PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So?..........the indian establishment and media all claimed pre-May 1998 that it was impossible for Pakistan to EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. We know what happened to that indian fantasy. So why believe indians now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. We should interrogate, *torture and execute them all*.



The bold parts are also war crimes according international rules.

We should grow in maturity. Even if it break my heart for what is happening in Kashmire, we should not loose our mind, and we should act, react wisely


----------



## Grevion

I think this 14 Indian soldiers being dead is again a false propaganda of the pak army so that they can again force fed their civilians the lies based on a false flagger just so that the average Pakistanis has atleast something to release their mental frustration and can go to sleep easily tonight knowingly that they have taken the revenge even though it was a false flag operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

IndoCarib said:


> Yes. And also Osama is not in Pakistan !


Your are not USA....U r just India....


----------



## Great Janjua

litefire said:


> I think this 14 Indian soldiers being dead is again a false propaganda of the pak army so that they can again force fed their civilians the lies based on a false flagger just so that the average Pakistanis has atleast something to release their mental frustration and can go to sleep easily tonight knowingly that they have taken the revenge even though it was a false flag operation.



Why don't you stop all surgical strikes bullshit without indians the world will be a better and a more reliable place ffs mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1820544551492658


----------



## WoKonTha

And Indian army has *confirmed* the that one of their soldiers is in our custody






WTF is going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Lots of them.

1) Retaliatory strikes using artillery and maybe stand off air strikes on selected targets in Kashmir.
2) Increasing support for Freedom Fighters; after their next attack, Modi has to either launch actual strikes or stand down. Both with risks.

3) Increase pressure on India in the North East and in Indian Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

Oh my, what has india done, are they all inbred or just stupid?


----------



## Shot-Caller

Athen said:


> because your too dumb to seethat the videos that media is showing has nothing do with present... they are very old videos


Again another claim. Just like the surgical strike claim. Can you prove that these videos are old or you're too dumb to believe whatever you are fed?


----------



## lightoftruth

pakdefender said:


> indian were killed along the LOC , like the dogs that they are , that's all that happened


If this helps you sleep well, alright


----------



## TheNoob

Is this guy the indian version of ultron?


----------



## Great Janjua

lightoftruth said:


> If this helps you sleep well, alright



Turn the sentence around and slap yourself mate


----------



## Grevion

Great Janjua said:


> Why don't you stop all surgical strikes bullshit without indians the world will be a better and a more reliable place ffs mate


The world will be a better place without the terrorists and the terrorism. If only you guys could understood this easily then South Asia would have been a semi-developed region by now.


----------



## Saleem

IndoCarib said:


> Yes. And also Osama is not in Pakistan !


but modi is in india .......


----------



## pakdefender

lightoftruth said:


> If this helps you sleep well, alright



I sleep really well knowing that we dispatched indian SOBs to hell

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

pakdefender said:


> indian were killed along the LOC , like the dogs that they are , that's all that happened



One more won't matter, will it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

litefire said:


> The world will be a better place without the terrorists and the terrorism. If only you guys would have understood this easily then South Asia would have been a semi-developed region by now.



Now don't copy me think of something else to say like you lost 14 soldiers mate


----------



## pakdefender

Joe Shearer said:


> One more won't matter, will it?



Stop being foolish , you think by giving negative rating it changes anything

edit: maybe give one more then it will be round figure -20


----------



## Salza

Lol for Indians whatever modi does is indeed a master stoke no matter how stupid their claim(s) is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

pakdefender said:


> Stop being foolish , you think by giving negative rating it changes anything
> 
> edit: maybe give one more then it will be round figure -20



Can it wait till tomorrow? I'm feeling sleepy.


----------



## lightoftruth

pakdefender said:


> I sleep really well knowing that we dispatched indian SOBs to hell


Indian soldiers didn't just went to hell they conqured it and came back fine.


----------



## Great Janjua

lightoftruth said:


> Indian soldiers didn't just went to hell they conqured it and came back fine though.



Yeah they came back as **** pigeons mate


----------



## jupiter2007

Explain this...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hell9214

Tipu7 said:


> I heard Katrina Kaif will be dancing in Gawadar as jull pari.
> Is it finalised? or it is just a rumor?
> 
> Surgical strike ki mil gai?



This rumors r confirm by ur own government nd now u say Indian army denied its action so if u know some military activities u cn understand Indian army will never accept its surgical strike at this point....


----------



## Spy Master

Lol what a story...They got in...Went back..No one from Pakistani side noticed..ROFL...Are they super soldiers? This is the height of stupidity by Indian media...And this is not the first time they did this...!
*Remember guys...They painted their own Air craft as War Trophy against PAF...! These guys have no shame...!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Grevion

Great Janjua said:


> Now don't copy me think of something else to say like you lost 14 soldiers mate


I'm not copying you, just pointed out that even though you want India to be completely wiped out from the world map we Indians on the other hand don't wishes the same for the 17 crores Pakistanis, instead we want you guys to be rational and come out of this proxy war setup that is hurting you more then us.

About that 14 soliders. I will believe it when the Indian army confirms it. Else Pakistan army cannot predict the no of casualties on the Indian side after a cross border firing.


----------



## Leviza

Vortex said:


> The bold parts are also war crimes according international rules.
> 
> We should grow in maturity. Even if it break my heart for what is happening in Kashmire, we should not loose our mind, and we should act, react wisely




As per international law this is not a war crime 
Pakistan should have proper case against them in army court and give them proper lawyer 
If establish they are a part of these war crimes in kashmir they should be given worst punishment poosible 

Most of the countries have done it


----------



## krash

hell9214 said:


> This rumors r confirm by ur own government nd now u say Indian army denied its action so if u know some military activities u cn understand Indian army will never accept its surgical strike at this point....


Where? When? kindly back it up.


----------



## pakdefender

lightoftruth said:


> Indian soldiers didn't just went to hell they conqured it and came back fine.



right ...








Spy Master said:


> Lol what a story...They got in...Went back..No one from Pakistani side noticed..ROFL...Are they super soldiers? This is the height of stupidity by Indian media...And this is not the first time they did this...!
> *Remember guys...They painted their own Air craft as War Trophy against PAF...! These guys have no shame...!*



exactly


----------



## PATHAN786KING

indian dont have any proof of crossing LOC while Pakistan Army captured 1 indian monkey and now indian media also confirm . when we ask indians for proof they just go back to 1999 Kargil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

P@nThEr said:


> An Indian army soldier patrols along a highway on the outskirts of Srinagar, September 29, 2016. PHOTO: REUTERS
> 
> ISLAMABAD / NEW DELHI: Pakistan Army denied on Thursday reports that it had captured an Indian army soldier alongside the Line of Control (LoC) near the disputed Kashmir valley.
> 
> *The military’s media wing, ISPR, when contacted, denied that an Indian soldier was in Pakistan Army’s custody.*
> 
> The development came in the wake of rising tensions between the two nuclear-armed neighbours following an unprovoked cross-border firing from the Indian side of the border which left at least two Pakistani soldiers dead. However, the Indian military had dubbed the action as “surgical strikes” against militants on the Pakistani side of Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> *“It is confirmed one soldier from 37 Rashtriya Rifles with weapons has inadvertently crossed over to the Pakistan side of the Line of Control,” Reuters had quoted an Indian army official as saying.* He said such incidents of people including civilians crossing the frontier by mistake have happened in the past from both sides and those who strayed are returned.
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/1190903/pakistan-army-denies-capturing-indian-soldier-along-loc/



*“It is confirmed one soldier from 37 Rashtriya Rifles with weapons has inadvertently crossed over to the Pakistan side of the Line of Control,” Reuters had quoted an Indian army official as saying*
*
*

Might as well be dead already boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

What kind of surgical strike it was no aircraft shown on our radars no firing and yet surgical strike 

We are not Uganda nor Nigeria india can say whatever if it happened those Indians never have returned either

India can Photoshop they are best in it 

Indian actors thumping chests after attacks but in few days they know they are embarrasment

Pakistan has caught another Indian soldier if we can caught one we can caught entire surgical strike team too 

Radars are not sleeping neither Indian soldiers sit on F 22 RAPTOR wings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chander_011

India explained its position to 22 different countries about the surgical strikes. 
If Indian govt is making false claims then obviously India will loose its clout in International market.
If Mr. Modi is unable to show to the Indian public any real proof of surgical strikes then he will loose elections in India.
If opposition parties are not satisfied in India they will start defaming the govt.
So according to Pakistan Mr. Modi and company are all fools and will get ridiculed by Indian opposition parties, general public and International Media by spreading false news. Now for reality check, why Indian Govt is hiding the proof of strikes? For simple reason: Just to avoid escalation presently. And be rest assured that Indian govt will release the proofs or it will loose the public sympathy. i know no one here can take positions which are contrary to Pakistan army's claims but just think rationally.


----------



## NKVD

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *“It is confirmed one soldier from 37 Rashtriya Rifles with weapons has inadvertently crossed over to the Pakistan side of the Line of Control,” Reuters had quoted an Indian army official as saying
> 
> *
> 
> Might as well be dead already boy.


Just pakistani using the pics of CRPF casualties happened against naxalites ...smh in threads


----------



## iby32

AKD said:


> Lol sthe special forces enteres and killed pakistani terrorists mercilessly and then returned. No Indian is dead..if they are give proof???


And what proof you got that your forces enterd pakistan and returnd un hurt and undtected. Bullshit


----------



## M.SAAD

F*ck off Express Tribune, its more of a Indian Newspaper and most unreliable in Pakistan.

Dawn has confirmed the news..


----------



## iby32

litefire said:


> I think this 14 Indian soldiers being dead is again a false propaganda of the pak army so that they can again force fed their civilians the lies based on a false flagger just so that the average Pakistanis has atleast something to release their mental frustration and can go to sleep easily tonight knowingly that they have taken the revenge even though it was a false flag operation.


Same for you from modi sarkar to tell a lie to satisfy angery janta over uri fals flag operation with false flag surgical strike so indians can sleep


----------



## gslv mk3

http://m.rediff.com/news/report/army-rejects-report-of-pak-killing-8-indian-soldiers/20160930.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

What is going on? Why did some indian sources confirm it in the first place?


----------



## sachin10

abrar khan said:


> Already replied by Pak army, problem is you believe you delusion media


We believe our Army and you believe yours.. It depends on which of the 2 Armies have more credibility.. And credibility cant be decided as the party which looses will call the deciding athourity ad biased...


----------



## Lurch Adams

Areesh said:


> But at least we don't do fake operation in highest battlefield of the world like Indian army.
> 
> http://articles.economictimes.india...5_1_major-surinder-singh-gcm-defence-ministry



So? What happened to the threads about destroying Indian posts etc.? Nation of chronic liars.



hussain0216 said:


> We wont retaliate to indian dreams of being air dropped into kashmir numb nuts
> 
> We will retaliate to 2 soldiers being killed by indian artillery fire



38 at last count. But that is only according to the Indian version. You are feel to believe in your own version of events.


----------



## Areesh

Lurch Adams said:


> So? What happened to the threads about destroying Indian posts etc.? Nation of chronic liars.




At least those threads have pictures and videos as proof. What you have with you??

Your DGMO's lies??


----------



## Great Janjua

Lurch Adams said:


> So? What happened to the threads about destroying Indian posts etc.? Nation of chronic liars.



We destroyed 3 of your posts whilst you guys were scared shirtless but never mind that hope you got a nice slap from our side mate


----------



## Lurch Adams

Areesh said:


> At least those threads have pictures and videos as proof. What you have with you??
> 
> Your DGMO's lies??



If you care to look at the posts in these threads themselves, these videos were first posted on youtube in 2014. This is 2016. Not exactly convincing proof, is it?


----------



## The Eagle

Finally, started to speak being failed to resist the desperation.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lurch Adams

Great Janjua said:


> We destroyed 3 of your posts whilst you guys were scared shirtless but never mind that hope you got a nice slap from our side mate



The three post theory has been debunked in these very threads. Old, tired videos from before don't fool anyone, except those who are already fooled.

But having said that, the day was perfectly satisfactory from an Indian POV. 38 terrorist scum (sorry, freedom fighters/PAk Army) dead. Total confusion. Pakistan in denial. So basically zero fallout. The Eastern border of Pakistan will soon become like the Western border. We sleep in peace.


----------



## Areesh

Lurch Adams said:


> If you care to look at the posts in these threads themselves, these videos were first posted on youtube in 2014. This is 2016. Not exactly convincing proof, is it?



Many pictures are latest son.

Show me any proof of your "surgical strike" or you think that drama that you did with Myanmar would work here too??

Even the casualty figure of imaginary terrorists are same as that Myanmar drama


----------



## Lurch Adams

Areesh said:


> Many pictures are latest son.
> 
> Show me any proof of your "surgical strike" or you think that drama that you did with Myanmar would work here too??
> 
> Even the casualty figure of imaginary terrorists are same as that Myanmar drama



Ok daddy, as you say.

No proof required, we are free to believe what we want.

Notice, none of the Indians here is dying to disprove your desperate claims that there was no strike. It siuts as just fine.


----------



## kabooter_maila

Even though there is plenty of confusion due to claims and counter claims, a certain blurry picture seems to be appearing. It appears probable that Indian did try to raid across the LoC in a desperate effort to get out of the narrow alley that Modi has foolishly pushed India into. But, at the same time, it appears that Pak military was ready for such an eventuality. However, as widely expected, Indian didn't have courage to get on real surgical strike against the so-called 'terrorists camps' in Azad Kashmir as they have been threatening in the aftermath of Uri attack on Indian Army's brigade headquarters that resulted in 18 Indian soldiers got eliminated. That would have been suicidal mission for invading Indian soldiers. Rather Modi conveniently chose to conduct hollow surgical strikes on symbolic targets (i.e. the so-called terrorist launching pads at the LoC - what the heck those pads are no one really knows) under the cover of usual intense fire. And that hollow raids appear ending up in disaster with significant number of claimed Indian casualties. It is evident that Indians were not able to cross the LoC as their attacks were not only repulsed but Pak soldiers actually chased them into the other side of the LoC. However, Indians tried to exploit the very fact that they have, for the first time, tried to conduct (even hollow) raids across the LoC. That doesn't mean only Indians can do that. Pak military have better skills and resources to conduct raids deep into the occupied J&K.

The question now is how Pakistan would respond to this provocation? Had it been an air strike, an immediate response against the participating airbases and other resources was indeed warranted. However, in the case of last night's failed surgical raids, we don't necessarily need to respond in a tit-for-tat manner right now. Rather Pakistan need to choose its own time and place to hit back Indians and hard. We need to exploit the surprise factor by first keeping the enemy on its heals for some time and wait until it lowers its guards. Indian military garrisons and head quarters offer very viable targets for us to hit them where it hurts the most. In the meantime, we need to take out the places/facilities that Indians used for the launching the bogged raids of last night.


----------



## Great Janjua

Lurch Adams said:


> The three post theory has been debunked in these very threads. Old, tired videos from before don't fool anyone, except those who are already fooled.
> 
> But having said that, the day was perfectly satisfactory from an Indian POV. 38 terrorist scum (sorry, freedom fighters/PAk Army) dead. Total confusion. Pakistan in denial. So basically zero fallout. The Eastern border of Pakistan will soon become like the Western border. We sleep in peace.



And we were sleeping yeah totally your logic is fucking amazing I expect to see a skinny retarded indian behind this post mate


----------



## Lurch Adams

Great Janjua said:


> And we were sleeping yeah totally your logic is fucking amazing I expect to see a skinny retarded indian behind this post mate



I am skinny, yes. But only becoz I run a marathon in under 3:30.


----------



## Areesh

Lurch Adams said:


> Ok daddy, as you say.
> 
> No proof required, we are free to believe what we want.
> 
> Notice, none of the Indians here is dying to disprove your desperate claims that there was no strike. It siuts as just fine.



Good. 

Now get lost and only quote us if you have some proofs.


----------



## Great Janjua

Lurch Adams said:


> I am skinny, yes. But only becoz I run a marathon in under 3:30.



Another bullshit just shut up and do one no need to pull another bad joke from your ***


----------



## Lurch Adams

Areesh said:


> Good.
> 
> Now get lost and only quote us if you have some proofs.



Easy tiger....why so serious? Someone violated you or something?


----------



## PWFI

Let kill this monkey as well


----------



## Areesh

GurudevSingh said:


> Indian soldiers are Vampires. Pakistani soldiers killed them but then they became undead and came back.



What about 10 soldiers that you killed on your side of LOC in Uri sector?

Heard you couldn't even recover a single dead body of those terrorists. 



Lurch Adams said:


> Easy tiger....why so serious? Someone violated you or something?



I am easy son. 

I am serious because we are discussing surgical strikes. For you they might be non serious issue since you never did any surgical strikes.


----------



## Areesh

Lurch Adams said:


> Then can you enlighten us all, from your vast experience in covert ops.
> 
> BTW, what exact aspect of Pak Army/ISI covert ops were you ever involved in? Fake currency/heroine smuggling/nuclear proliferation/money laundering/terrorist training and infiltration...am I missing something?



Proofs son proofs.

Proofs or nothing.


----------



## GurudevSingh

sparten said:


> Lots of them.
> 
> 1) Retaliatory strikes using artillery and maybe stand off air strikes on selected targets in Kashmir.



And India does not have any. Remember what happened last time. Your tv channels were crying that your innocent civilians are getting caught in cross fire by Indians. 



sparten said:


> 2) Increasing support for Freedom Fighters; after their next attack, Modi has to either launch actual strikes or stand down. Both with risks.


How do you know India will not do that to you? Pakistan has less money and more area to cover. India has more money and less area to cover. 



sparten said:


> 3) Increase pressure on India in the North East and in Indian Punjab.


Regarding punjab here is a pic of a sardar for you







And here is another pic of sardar for you


----------



## notorious_eagle

Lurch Adams said:


> The three post theory has been debunked in these very threads. Old, tired videos from before don't fool anyone, except those who are already fooled.
> 
> But having said that, the day was perfectly satisfactory from an Indian POV. 38 terrorist scum (sorry, freedom fighters/PAk Army) dead. Total confusion. Pakistan in denial. So basically zero fallout. The Eastern border of Pakistan will soon become like the Western border. We sleep in peace.



Maybe for Indian Dreams

Yet to see any evidence that India managed to kill 38 men. Not a single shred of proof offered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Read and laugh your heart out... 


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/1...idnt-provide-any-evidence-of-surgical-strikes


----------



## GurudevSingh

Areesh said:


> Proofs son proofs.
> 
> Proofs or nothing.


Proofs have been shared with 25 nations* which matter.*


----------



## notorious_eagle

Areesh said:


> Proofs son proofs.
> 
> Proofs or nothing.



Ssssshhhhhhhhhh

Let them enjoy their wet dreams



GurudevSingh said:


> Proofs have been shared with 25 nations* which matter.*



Hahahah Sure they have. I am sure Colonel Sunny Deol did a great job.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

GurudevSingh said:


> Proofs have been shared with 25 nations* which matter.*



25 nations??

nobody is bothered about your drama dear. Share it with your nation at least.


----------



## GurudevSingh

Areesh said:


> 25 nations??
> 
> nobody is bothered about your drama dear. Share it with your nation at least.


Will do.
In time and place of our choosing.


----------



## Mrc

Bhai can any one ask this joke of a DGMO that india has... why he risked soldiers for target within 2 to 3km of LOC. why not to use artillery to take these targets out?

I am sure few military personal are laughing around the world on this

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lurch Adams

notorious_eagle said:


> Maybe for Indian Dreams
> 
> Yet to see any evidence that India managed to kill 38 men. Not a single shred of proof offered.



For someone who is PDF thinktank, you are....never mind.

Look, Indian Army made a claim. Pakistanis are denying it happened. So what can be done about something that the aggrieved party doesn't even accept as reality? Suits us just fine.

As an aside, is it really that important to maintain a (false) sense of dignity? This happened in Kargil as well. Just so that they could maintain (im)plausible deniability, Pak Army refused to accept the dead bodies of its own soldiers. how would the families of those who died have felt?

Anyway, I am sure you approve of these tactics so no point in trying to argue about it.


----------



## Areesh

GurudevSingh said:


> Will do.
> In time and place of our choosing.



Sure 

Hope you recover the proofs unlike those 10 terrorists whose dead bodies you can't recover even though they were on your side of LOC.


----------



## mastaan

So, guys ... What is the reality... Has either side proven anything so far... either that it happened or not happened? or it is just sabre rattling going on still from both sides?


----------



## GurudevSingh

Areesh said:


> Sure
> 
> Hope you recover the proofs unlike those 10 terrorists whose dead bodies you can't recover even though they were on your side of LOC.


See if that makes you sleep in peace, be my guest.


----------



## Dazzler

GurudevSingh said:


> Proofs have been shared with 25 nations* which matter.*



Name those states at least as you couldnt even convince Russians


----------



## notorious_eagle

Lurch Adams said:


> For someone who is PDF thinktank, you are....never mind.



Exactly. As a TT, i like to believe in proofs and not Bollywood Movies.



Lurch Adams said:


> Look, Indian Army made a claim. Pakistanis are denying it happened. So what can be done about something that the aggrieved party doesn't even accept as reality? Suits us just fine.



Nothing, unless the Indian Army comes forward and provides proof. So far, these are just claims designed to satisfy the ego of Indian Fanboys. 



Lurch Adams said:


> As an aside, is it really that important to maintain a (false) sense of dignity?



Dignity for those who can back up their claims. I have had a hard time admitting that a Company Size Force managed to sneak past the LOC undetected in choppers, engaged the camp for 3 hours and than made their way back unscratched without any resistance. Only in Bollywood lead by Sunny Deol can a feat like this happen across one of the most heavily mined and defended border. 



Lurch Adams said:


> This happened in Kargil as well. Just so that they could maintain (im)plausible deniability, Pak Army refused to accept the dead bodies of its own soldiers. how would the families of those who died have felt?



Let's not go in the past because its not like the Indian Army's conduct has been exemplary. We all know the ketchup story. 



Lurch Adams said:


> Anyway, I am sure you approve of these tactics so no point in trying to argue about it.



Agreed, unless there is concrete evidence, it's just he said she said. I just happen to have a very good idea due to my background, but it's funny watching all you fanboys speculate what exactly happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

Lurch Adams said:


> Look, Indian Army made a claim. Pakistanis are denying it happened. So what can be done about something that the aggrieved party doesn't even accept as reality? Suits us just fine.


 Aggrieved party? As if the claim was made by a third party or Indian claim has been endorsed by another source, eh? It's actually you who made this claim so onus is on you to prove not on us, fist make us aggrieved party then come back and say these law oriented lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Centurion2016

mastaan said:


> So, guys ... What is the reality... Has either side proven anything so far... either that it happened or not happened? or it is just sabre rattling going on still from both sides?




Make no mistake it happened oklay

More lives have been lost then people let on... Remember these states are fragile nations and have very little real confidence and stability and reputation.

BIG EGOS and bravados. ... BUT NOT AS MUCH SUBSTANCE

nobofdy wants to lose face AND LOOK helpless and feeble

PEOPLE HAVE DIED both sides....... but I am certain Indians did launch an operation

PS

I agree don't unmderstand why the Indians simply DIDNT use smercvh MBRL to obliterate the areas instead


----------



## Emmie

Mrc said:


> Bhai can any one ask this joke of a DGMO that india has... why he risked soldiers for target within 2 to 3km of LOC. why not to use artillery to take these targets out?
> 
> I am sure few military personal are laughing around the world on this



Say hello to Indian style of warfare! It's equally hilarious that Indians are buying this BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

GurudevSingh said:


> Will do.
> In time and place of our choosing.



Try that with your journalists ...

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/1...idnt-provide-any-evidence-of-surgical-strikes


----------



## Dazzler

Centurion2016 said:


> Make no mistake it happened oklay
> 
> More lives have been lost then people let on... Remember these states are fragile nations and have very little real confidence and stability and reputation.
> 
> BIG EGOS and bravados. ... BUT NOT AS MUCH SUBSTANCE
> 
> nobofdy wants to lose face AND LOOK helpless and feeble
> 
> PEOPLE HAVE DIED both sides....... but I am certain Indians did launch an operation
> 
> PS
> 
> I agree don't unmderstand why the Indians simply DIDNT use smercvh MBRL to obliterate the areas instead




Happened where, in your dreams? Have you seen anything yet? Do you always believe in your media byoe and army's baseless, shamless and evidenceless claims??

Just show a pic if your sir ji kal strikes, thatll do for me 



GurudevSingh said:


> We havent had word with Russians for quite sometime.
> India just invested 3 billion in Russian petroleum while your exercises were going on.
> And lets hold your horses till the Putin visits in October.
> 
> 
> So suddenly Indian Journalist became gold standards.
> Kuch to eman rakh lo bade bhai.



Is there any shred of grey matter left in the upper chamber? Poor thing has the right to question didnt she?? Or is that also against Modi-fied policy?


----------



## SQ8

There were attempts to do a strike, since the artillery barrage was not just made because their usual expiry date of stocks was approaching. It was a cover for an incursion that ended up hitting patrols. 

If the incident of the dead lying on the LoC is the same surgical strike then from what is gathered, casualties were heavy on both sides but loss of life was greater on the Indian troops especially during their hasty retreat.

There are various villages near those sectors which one could humor the Indians as housing militant "Launch pads", but as such nothing has been felt beyond the LoC. So unless the Indians infiltrated and massacred an entire village including women and children which no one heard a single shot of .. this is a case of the IA passing the fog of war up the chain of command. 

This proof being shared with 25 nations is probably nothing more than footage from previous encounters within the Indian side of Kashmir which is easily available and rehashed for propaganda consumption; as much as I want to keep an open mind to the Indian narrative.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hyde

I think ISPR should release a statement that they conducted surgical strike in Delhi today and killed 55 terrorists

If by words, the operation can be conducted then yes India has indeed conducted (failed) operation last night

PS: I heard "ghayebana namaz e Janazah" was offered by the Jamia Masjid of Sri Nigar for the martyrdom of 2 Pakistani soldiers.

MAY They rest in Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imad.Khan

manojb said:


> If loc is mined then your own terrorist would killed along with gai,bakriand bhaloos.. mines are prohibited as per international law



LOC being mined has been confirmed from both Pak and India side. Also there was a TV show done "Mahaaz" where the Pak Army officer was confirming that all of the LOC is fenced and mined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Centurion2016 said:


> Make no mistake it happened oklay
> 
> More lives have been lost then people let on... Remember these states are fragile nations and have very little real confidence and stability and reputation.
> 
> BIG EGOS and bravados. ... BUT NOT AS MUCH SUBSTANCE
> 
> nobofdy wants to lose face AND LOOK helpless and feeble
> 
> PEOPLE HAVE DIED both sides....... but I am certain Indians did launch an operation
> 
> PS
> 
> I agree don't unmderstand why the Indians simply DIDNT use smercvh MBRL to obliterate the areas instead



I think you can't smerch or mbrl an area without significant civilian casualty.. 

Also, LOC is not a straight line, but a hilly terrain and many areas simply can not be hit by rockets from either side (i come from LOC originally, so know a thing or two)... 

I am just curious what really has happened, and how much is propaganda from both sides



Imad.Khan said:


> LOC being mined has been confirmed from both Pak and India side. Also there was a TV programmed done "Mahaaz" where the Pak Army officer was confirming that all of the LOC is fenced and mined.



LOC can not be fenced fully mate and in many many places, LOC fences are 1 KM inside the border... No one in a sane mind would mine a civilian area (which 1 Km inside the border generally is)


----------



## Centurion2016

mastaan said:


> I think you can't smerch or mbrl an area without significant civilian casualty..
> 
> 
> I am just curious what really has happened, and how much is propaganda from both sides



something did happen.
AND I think it pissed off Pakistanis as the indians did not show the usual restraint but dared cross loc and ignore the
nuclear sabre rattling. from Pakistan don't dare even stare at us...

I think in future I expect this tit for tat raids to grow and continue if terror attacls continue.

s*trategic restraint no longer works and Indians need a much toughter stance*


----------



## Areesh

GurudevSingh said:


> See if that makes you sleep in peace, be my guest.



I am already in peace with your side not sharing any proof. 

Want to disturb my peace?? Share some proof.


----------



## volatile

Hi its a good thing when Indians are making some good claims .The toll is obviously on both countries but India is suffering more ,Let the fools make Bolly wood saga and see what will happen .Our core focus should remain on Kashmir and attrocities.
*
Sensex Crash amid IA claim*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ike-on-pakistan-base/articleshow/54580105.cms
*
Indian Rupee Depreciated more than 50 paisa in a single day amid IA claim
h*ttp://economictimes.indiatimes.com/markets/forex/rupee-takes-a-plunge-after-indian-armys-surgical-strike-across-loc/articleshow/54582120.cms

I have already open a thread by name Hit it where it matters ! which obviously state our targets .Kill there FDI you will Kill there economics .


----------



## mastaan

Centurion2016 said:


> something did happen.
> AND I think it pissed off Pakistanis as the indians did not show the usual restraint but dared cross loc and ignore the
> nuclear sabre rattling. from Pakistan don't dare even stare at us...
> 
> I think in future I expect this tit for tat raids to grow and continue if terror attacls continue.
> 
> s*trategic restraint no longer works and Indians need a much toughter stance*



I think too much of sabre rattling from either side is dangerous... If it was surgical strike, then there is zero merit in publicising that for votes or 'feeling' of national pride... Get done with it and get on with life - Indian army would have and Pakistan side would be waiting for the revenge (cycle has been on for ever)... Not that I expect Pakistan to accept it, but why do we need them to accept it...? Indian Army got what they wanted to achieve, so over to next thing and defending borders and preparing for retalliation (which always comes and always gets responded do).. Press and these shouting news channels is the wrong place to fight this... 

Publicity of this will only create more trouble for your fellow countrymates that live along the border (includes my family and therefore the concern)... Indian army has maintained a kill for kill count for most of my life - this is not the first time... That has never been in doubt on capabilities and strength of our army, but i humbly beg to disagree to publicize it... Let the soldiers do their job and allow poor people on both sides, who are equally nationalists, stay with their jobs and livelihood... my two petty cents.

Jai Hind!



volatile said:


> Hi its a good thing when Indians are making some good claims .The toll is obviously on both countries but India is suffering more ,Let the fools make Bolly wood saga and see what will happen .Our core focus should remain on Kashmir and attrocities.
> *
> Sensex Crash amid IA claim*
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ike-on-pakistan-base/articleshow/54580105.cms
> *
> Indian Rupee Depreciated more than 50 paisa in a single day amid IA claim
> h*ttp://economictimes.indiatimes.com/markets/forex/rupee-takes-a-plunge-after-indian-armys-surgical-strike-across-loc/articleshow/54582120.cms
> 
> I have already open a thread by name Hit it where it matters ! which obviously state our targets .Kill there FDI you will Kill there economics .



Wish it was that simple mate... Indian stock exchanges have seen crashes and have recovered... Dalal street always reacts and that is why one day or one week or a month of blip on a stock exchange would not change the basis... A blip would mean flight of FIIs, but real music is FDI and you can not change FDI decisions or undo them and the base economic need of consumption is still there in the country... A war might slow down investments, but the underlying consumption need (and therefore a mega market potential) will never go away anymore... That is what makes India, like China and Brazil, very interesting investment destination ;-)


----------



## BATMAN

P@nThEr said:


> India & Iran both are mortaring you even time to time Afghanistan does..
> What can be more unfortunate?



We are still intact, every inch of us... steam rolling all the unfortunate circumstances.
Try to understand, we are differnet.


----------



## Lurch Adams

notorious_eagle said:


> Exactly. As a TT, i like to believe in proofs and not Bollywood Movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, unless the Indian Army comes forward and provides proof. So far, these are just claims designed to satisfy the ego of Indian Fanboys.
> 
> 
> 
> Dignity for those who can back up their claims. I have had a hard time admitting that a Company Size Force managed to sneak past the LOC undetected in choppers, engaged the camp for 3 hours and than made their way back unscratched without any resistance. Only in Bollywood lead by Sunny Deol can a feat like this happen across one of the most heavily mined and defended border.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not go in the past because its not like the Indian Army's conduct has been exemplary. We all know the ketchup story.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, unless there is concrete evidence, it's just he said she said. I just happen to have a very good idea due to my background, but it's funny watching all you fanboys speculate what exactly happened.


 Look, I am happy that you are doing your best to convince the Pakistanis on PDF that the attacks didn't happen. I hope you are also active on social media and are telling the same to other Pakistanis. 

I truly believe that it's for the good that Pakistanis believe your version over that of the Indian Army. If the so-called surgical strikes do not stop future attacks like Uri, then regardless of whether they happened or not, it would be a failure. We want results, and not acknowledgment from Pakistanis.


----------



## volatile

mastaan said:


> Wish it was that simple mate... Indian stock exchanges have seen crashes and have recovered... Dalal street always reacts and that is why one day or one week or a month of blip on a stock exchange would not change the basis... A blip would mean flight of FIIs, but real music is FDI and you can not change FDI decisions or undo them and the base economic need of consumption is still there in the country... A war might slow down investments, but the underlying consumption need (and therefore a mega market potential) will never go away anymore... That is what makes India, like China and Brazil, very interesting investment destination ;-)


i really would like to laugh at what you just wrote ,you even dont have idea what FDI is and what are the factors incorporate it so Cheers ,live and enjoy


----------



## Lurch Adams

Emmie said:


> Aggrieved party? As if the claim was made by a third party or Indian claim has been endorsed by another source, eh? It's actually you who made this claim so onus is on you to prove not on us, fist make us aggrieved party then come back and say these law oriented lines.



Ah! This entire surgical strike issue has become a farce. Don't you see that? It matters not to Indians whether Pakistanis acknowledge it. It's not like exradition of Hafeez Sayeed/Dawood where Pakistan's cooperation is desirable. No one is out to prove anything to Pakistan. And if Pakistanis insist it didn't happen, well then, all the better. Hopefully 38 scum bags died and no one will owe up to the fact. Good riddance.


----------



## Mrc

Aether said:


> I think ISPR should release a statement that they conducted surgical strike in Delhi today and killed 55 terrorists




they should. ..

this launch pad thing within 3km of LOC is total and utter bull shiit.....

I means seriously they think that Kashmiri mujahideen were sleeping so near to LOC... I don't know what they call a launch pad but I don't think any exist...
Indians could easily engage any thing within few km of LOC with artillery...

this is a very poorly made up story....

BUT I SERIOUSLY HOPE PAKISTAN WILL ESCALATE......

maleeha lodhi has confirmed capture of indian soldier who was found wondering in our area.....


----------



## manojb

Pak will never agree to surgical strike, if it agrees then it acknowledge the support terrorists.
And we understand that.


----------



## Joe Shearer

abrar khan said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...endra-modi-massacre-next-prime-minister-india



How is this linked to members of PDF misbehaving? Is this a justification?


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1814333038836722


----------



## Joe Shearer

Starlord said:


> we'll catch up don't worry .. we don't have Kamolika's and prayerna's and bajaj in our Army
> we don't need Weapons but ekta kapoor



This may come as a serious disappointment, but nobody is worrying about your doing this, that or the other. Please do whatever you have to without making so much public noise about it.



Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1814333038836722



Nice piece of death pornography with which to start the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Indian media now admitting they have lost several soldiers and not picking up bodies due to fear of Pakistani fire. Indian Army have some shame and at least admit you lost your soldiers. Please have some shame.
@Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## django

P@nThEr said:


> What Congress says no one gives a diddly squat practically..They are dead.
> *Secret operations are meant to be secret*..
> It proves Pakistan is insecure & released some bunker ops image as fast as possible to hide humiliation on other side of Kashmir..Even a cabinet meeting..


The whole point of this charade was to make it a action that would be visible to the Hindian public unlike those conducted by incompetent spook Kulbudashan Yadav, every sensible Hindian is cringing tonight.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Lurch Adams said:


> Look, I am happy that you are doing your best to convince the Pakistanis on PDF that the attacks didn't happen. I hope you are also active on social media and are telling the same to other Pakistanis.



Agreed, i don't need to convince my fellow Pakistanis that the surgical strikes did not happen because logic speaks for me. Logic states that only someone like Sunny Deol in a Bollywood Masala Movie could have pulled off something like this, and in your previous quoted post, you stated that something like that could have happened what's being quoted in the Indian media tells me that you really don't how military operations are conducted. Clearly you lack a military mind which is fine, majority of people lack it. I know exactly what happened and at best it can be described as a skirmish, but if Indians want to give it a name of a surgical strike than so be it. The mere fact that so many Indians have flooded PDF to try and convince us Pakistanis that the attacks did happen is just pathetic in itself. 



Lurch Adams said:


> I truly believe that it's for the good that Pakistanis believe your version over that of the Indian Army. If the so-called surgical strikes do not stop future attacks like Uri, then regardless of whether they happened or not, it would be a failure. *We want results, and not acknowledgment from Pakistanis.*



Well said

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

one day this two faced Modi chai wala talk about regional prosperity while next day create groups within SAARC. One day modi chai wala preach about waging war against poverty, unemployment, illiteracy and next day talk about blocking water and this so called surgical strike which was nothing but regular cross border firing .Good drama staged by Modi to portray himself tough in front of Indian janta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> two faced Modi chai wala




I get it now ... these were chai pani strikes... not surgical strikes....

by the way who believes that Indians went into a camp of 15 sleeping mujahidin and came out intact...

US seals wont be able to do it (without casualities) and they have never done it in Afghanistan or Iraq without aircover


----------



## YeBeWarned

Joe Shearer said:


> This may come as a serious disappointment, but nobody is worrying about your doing this, that or the other. Please do whatever you have to without making so much public noise about it.



what ever gives you Sweet Dreams Buddy



Zarvan said:


> View attachment 339197
> 
> Indian media now admitting they have lost several soldiers and not picking up bodies due to fear of Pakistani fire. Indian Army have some shame and at least admit you lost your soldiers. Please have some shame.
> @Joe Shearer



they will deny everything that is not Bharti Propaganda  
those bodies must be Planted by ISI ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 339197
> 
> Indian media now admitting they have lost several soldiers and not picking up bodies due to fear of Pakistani fire. Indian Army have some shame and at least admit you lost your soldiers. Please have some shame.
> @Joe Shearer



Is that the perverted video you put up? Do you not feel ashamed of yourself? Do you celebrate the deaths of soldiers with such lack of decency? 

That was nothing but pornography, and you are nothing but a pornographer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

notorious_eagle said:


> Agreed, i don't need to convince my fellow Pakistanis that the surgical strikes did not happen because logic speaks for me. Logic states that only someone like Sunny Deol in a Bollywood Masala Movie could have pulled off something like this, and in your previous quoted post, you stated that something like that could have happened what's being quoted in the Indian media tells me that you really don't how military operations are conducted. Clearly you lack a military mind which is fine, majority of people lack it. I know exactly what happened and at best it can be described as a skirmish, but if Indians want to give it a name of a surgical strike than so be it. The mere fact that so many Indians have flooded PDF to try and convince us Pakistanis that the attacks did happen is just pathetic in itself.



Brother just let them enjoy the so called Vic .. as for Pakistan, our people are not like Bharties , if PA ever did something like Surgical Strikes in India without any Proof majority will take it with pinch of salt ... we are not Dumb as Indians are too make fool off .. so their Awaam Deserve someone like MODI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

mastaan said:


> I think you can't smerch or mbrl an area without significant civilian casualty..
> 
> Also, LOC is not a straight line, but a hilly terrain and many areas simply can not be hit by rockets from either side (i come from LOC originally, so know a thing or two)...
> 
> I am just curious what really has happened, and how much is propaganda from both sides
> 
> 
> 
> LOC can not be fenced fully mate and in many many places, LOC fences are 1 KM inside the border... No one in a sane mind would mine a civilian area (which 1 Km inside the border generally is)




This will have no effect. They believe whatever they are told, and then we have to hear that our completely out of control media is moulding Indian minds. I agree about the twisted Indian media, but on the Pakistani side, they don't need that burden; they are sufficiently served by their institutions.



Mrc said:


> Bhai can any one ask this joke of a DGMO that india has... why he risked soldiers for target within 2 to 3km of LOC. why not to use artillery to take these targets out?
> 
> I am sure few military personal are laughing around the world on this



Ironically, that is very close to what happened.


----------



## Zarvan

Joe Shearer said:


> Is that the perverted video you put up? Do you not feel ashamed of yourself? Do you celebrate the deaths of soldiers with such lack of decency?
> 
> That was nothing but pornography, and you are nothing but a pornographer.


I am only sad about one thing that I was not the soldier who fired this short.



Joe Shearer said:


> This will have no effect. They believe whatever they are told, and then we have to hear that our completely out of control media is moulding Indian minds. I agree about the twisted Indian media, but on the Pakistani side, they don't need that burden; they are sufficiently served by their institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, that is very close to what happened.


Pakistani media is known for taking on Army and its policies our media is stupid in many cases but they don't blindly follow Army version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Zarvan said:


> I am only sad about one thing that I was not the soldier who fired this short.
> 
> 
> Pakistani media is known for taking on Army and its policies our media is stupid in many cases but they don't blindly follow Army version.



You were not, in fact, a participant, merely someone who wallowed in the feelings promoted by watching others. That is precisely what pornography is, and what taking pleasure from pornography is: taking pleasure not from doing an act, but from watching others do it. 

You are a pervert, on par with those who watch snuff films.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Norwegian

Zarvan said:


> Pakistani media is known for taking on Army and its policies our media is stupid in many cases but they don't blindly follow Army version.


Are you sure about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

What happened was that on 4, sector cross border fire ,one infiltration , not surgical strike , met a pak patrol firefight , 2 pk , unknown no of Indians let's end this now it's amazing how so few have a military mind here from both sides

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Athen said:


> because your too dumb to seethat the videos that media is showing has nothing do with present... they are very old videos



The only dumb person here is you who, after countless demands of proving that those videos are older, has produced nothing, zilch, nada.



lightoftruth said:


> If this helps you sleep well, alright



Said the guy who only has words 



Lurch Adams said:


> If you care to look at the posts in these threads themselves, these videos were first posted on youtube in 2014. This is 2016. Not exactly convincing proof, is it?



Kindly provide 2014 links to all these videos.



Lurch Adams said:


> The three post theory has been debunked in these very threads. Old, tired videos from before don't fool anyone, except those who are already fooled.



Refer to the above. Provide links. Debunked......pffft......pathetic.



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I am waiting for Indian dead soldiers pictures..someone please post.
> 
> I promise to give him a like!!



Provide a single shred of evidence for the "surgical strikes" and I promise I will provide you with 2 +ive ratings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Rajeev_Anand said:


> Most valued targets killed ......TERRORIST.....who blow themselves with no remorse of innocent life. These terrorists can only be termed as cowards who can not do any thing in his life except blew up but out of hate and in competence he becomes suicide bomber. Even hell will not allow them.




How many suicide bomber attacks you remember that happened in india? I don't know why your public is so deluded why the hell they don't ask the difficult questions? Why they are not questioning the legitimacy of this whole drama? Proof? Evidence?

Your side *may have* tried at night to carry out some strikes but those strikes *may have* turned into a misadventure some of your soldiers *may have* got killed (on your side of the LOC) before crossing the LOC and remaining *may have* retreated. Then you *may have* started the shelling and in return you *may have* ended up getting more of your soldiers killed. The only beneficiary *may be* the coffin maker, you people should think about it why your government and military are playing with your emotions and why they are making a fool out of common indians. Ask them before they try hiding the dead bodies of your soldiers ............... you can your war with Pakistan latter but right now your dead soldiers deserve a coffin and the coffin maker his money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Ok if we look at what Indian calming its a miracle not a sir g kal strike, first look at time (total time) man there troops came in 3km and went back 3km that total 6km and that is also mountains and very bad and high ones too, also at very dark night (no moon) , so for only traveling I think they used magic carpet ,(lol you need hours to do 6km in that type of area at night especially when you are going to attack your enemy in and on his lands but Indian did all "total action"in few hours ) 
Second hell man they know the right place where Pakistan have no check post for like 3km , and one more time hell they know there is or there are no patrolling from Pakistan , and fukin one more time hell no Mines or Indian know the exact place or gap from where they can cross in to Pakistan, 
3rd they came in and faced 200 terrorist (according to some media) or they destroyed there launching paid , fuk man they (terrorist )were sleeping like all of them , like no guarding the area , so then that's not a launching paid that's fukin there booooaaaaa G house were they all were sleeping and Indian kill them all like sitting or sleeping Dukes,
4th After killing all and to much disssshmmm dahhhhammmm (weapons noise ) no Pakistan alert , No check post came to know , and no patrolling party come near them and they all went back home safe and sound in one peace ,

That's hell of action and one fairy tail to tell the kids, and very good next Bollywood movie script. 

Note : I forget to mention Radars and Fence and villages wish are on high alert, and not to mention LoC is the heavily guarded area of the world (from both sides) 
Thank you all*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Indians were claiming that the terrorist launch pads or whatever were about 2 km inside Pakistani territory. Artillery has a range of 40km. If you know the coordinates why not destroy it from there? Anyway a few days ago wasn't Indian media reporting that Pakistan evacuated these camps?
https://www.google.ca/amp/m.indiato...h-mohammed-hizbul/1/773329.html?client=safari

Have a little common sense. They're lying about everything. India's establishment knows well that they need to satisfy their people. They know going inside Pakistan will have dire consequences so they created this script to save their faces from shame and more importantly the tough talker Modi from shame.

PS: the military isn't stupid enough to have camps near the border. Some food for thought.


----------



## Thunder Bolt




----------



## graphican

Vikas Dangi said:


> After years of terror strikes supported by Pakistan, the Indian Army has hit back with a textbook surgical strike that killed 38 terrorists, 2 Pakistani soldiers, and destroyed five terror camps.
> 
> India Today has got exclusive details of the inside story behind the surgical strikes.It was around midnight, when the Army’s Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopters with 25 commandos from 4-Para and 9-para crossed the LoC into Azad Kashmir. The helicopters dropped the commandos at earmarked spots and returned. They were now in enemy territory.
> 
> HOW THEY REACHED THE TARGET
> 
> The Army commandos crawled through mud, rocks and even landmines for about 3 kilometres with the threat of being caught in the Pakistan army’s crosshairs. Their destinations included five launch pads where large number of terrorists had gathered.
> 
> The launch pads were for terrorists waiting to infiltrate into the Indian side of the LoC to carry out terror attacks in the country. The terror launch pads were located in Bhimbar, Kel, Tattapani and Leepa areas.
> 
> The launch pads were under close surveillance of the Indian intelligence agencies. RAW and Military Intelligence had kept an eye on every single movement of terrorists in the target zone.
> 
> THE SURGICAL STRIKE
> 
> The surgical strike team had six targets on mind, three of which were completely destroyed during the operation. Commandos were equipped with Tavor and M-4 guns, grenades and smoke grenades. They also carried under barrel grenade launchers (UBGL) and night-vision devices. They wore camera-mounted helmets.
> 
> After reaching the target spot, the commandos used the element of surprise to mount rapid and deadly attacks on the enemy. With the terrorists taken by surprise, the crack troops added to the chaos by firing a flurry of smoke grenades into the terror camps.
> 
> Their actions were so precise and quick that by the time terrorists and Pakistani army personnel realized what was happening, 38 terrorists had been killed. Two Pakistani army personnel were also killed in the action.
> 
> Two para commandos of the strike team received injuries during the mission from landmines.
> 
> REAL-TIME MONITORING
> 
> Meanwhile in Delhi, in a scene similar to the US mission to take out Osama bin Laden, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, National Security Advisor Ajit Doval and Army Chief General Dalbir Singh Suhag monitored the entire operation in real time, receiving footage from the helmet cameras as well as a drone.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi was being regularly briefed about the progress of the operation.
> 
> Parrikar congratulated the Army for its successful operation. He said that Army had “credible information about the presence of terrorists in the area and we carried out surgical attacks on those camps.” Azad Kashmir is part of India, Parrikar added.
> 
> In an important diplomatic move, Doval spoke to his American counterpart Susan Rice and took her into confidence about the cross-border operation.
> 
> A DINNER SKIPPED AND A WAR ROOM MEETING
> 
> The operation that began at 12.30 am past midnight ended at around 4.30 am on Thursday. Army headquarters in Delhi had finished its preparation for the operation by 8 pm on Wednesday night.
> 
> On Wednesday, in fact, there was a dinner at the Coastguard Commander Conference in New Delhi. Besides Parrikar, Doval and General Suhag were expected to attend the dinner party.
> 
> However, the three skipped the dinner and held a war-room meeting at Army headquarters, where they reviewed the plan for the surgical operation and gave their final approval.
> 
> Army chief General Dalbir Singh Suhag said that the army had done what it said by “giving a befitting reply at the place and time of its own choice”.
> 
> VIGILANT AFTER STRIKE
> 
> After paying back Pakistan in the same coin, the Indian Army’s morale is high but it has also stepped up vigil along the LoC and the border in Jammu and Kashmir as well as Punjab.
> 
> All the three armed forces and paramilitary forces have been put on the highest alert. The leaves of Army and BSF personnel have been cancelled.
> 
> Areas adjacent to border and LoC in Punjab and Jammu and Kashmir are being evacuated. Additional deployment of BSF personnel is also being made. There is a high alert from Gujarat to Kashmir along the border and LoC. Coast Guard has been asked to be extra vigilant.



I am saving your post as a souvenir. By giving these details, Indians are only making their life harder. Stay tuned, you will be ashamed to find truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hacker J

Kash_Ninja said:


> Exactly, so is India now trying to avoid war?
> 
> Every other day there's a new narrative, but the current agenda of today is that India suddenly doesn't want war. We'll see how that 180's by tomorrow



seriously are you in your senses?? what topic where you discussing and where have you taken the matter when you are not able to counter grow up bro instead of just writing anything
1. Yes not only india no one wants war(because of nuclear esclation)
2. And topic was about not releasing proofs that was a simple logic i explained
first you deny attacks like always, then you say you have captured soilder, you condemn attack, and you say its a self stating propaganda and then you write just anything off topic just to quote and reply 
 YOU are so confused



salarsikander said:


> Could you please speak more clearly and less in Gibberish



Read the quoted post and then my reply


----------



## Djinn

That's how Indians did their mysterious "surgical strike"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

Perfect story line for the sequel of that "ghus ke mare gein" bollywood movie don't remember it's name 
@django @Zibago @Mentee @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salarsikander

hacker J said:


> Read the quoted post and then my reply


I cant make anything of it, can you please paraphrase it ? It wont hurt you to do such


----------



## F.O.X

Lol at India today.... The most credible news source for gulibal indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spy Master

*Lol..they came in, went back , kill 38 terrorists and we were sleeping...meh...they have super soldiers...btw how do they realise that these are terrorists? OH,VEDIC GLASSES...!
No wonder, Indian army is inspired of Bollywood...! An army who can paint its own AF as a trophy can do anything *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr Shaheryar

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH. BULLSHIT!


----------



## SecularNationalist




----------



## WaLeEdK2

I'll just put this here 

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...army-bases-civilian-areas-report_1933654.html


----------



## Dr Shaheryar

India doesn't live in reality. Seriously they should focus on ridding poverty and likewise Pakistan should also try to eliminate the same. Media war and Fantasy wars are not going to help either of us. Just will create more hatred and more money for our enemies for them to sell their exotic weapons.


----------



## MimophantSlayer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK

*http://www.wsj.com/articles/consequences-of-pakistani-terrorism-1475189497*

India’s doctrine of “strategic restraint” toward Pakistan was tested again Wednesday, after the Indian Army responded to a Sept. 18 attack against an Indian base that killed 19 soldiers by conducting raids against terrorist facilities just inside Pakistan-controlled Kashmir. Islamabad has addressed the incidents with its usual mix of bluster and denial, but if it means to prevent an escalation of violence it needs to shut down the terrorist groups it continues to support.

That should start with Jaish-e-Mohammad (Army of Mohammed) and Lashkar-e-Taiba (Army of the Pure), two major jihadist groups that operate openly in Pakistan and are prime suspects in these attacks. Both groups are supported by its military despite being on United Nations lists of terrorist organizations. Last month the U.S. Defense Department blocked $300 million in reimbursements to Pakistan because of its continuing tolerance of the Haqqani Network that operates in Pakistan and Afghanistan.

The Pakistani government insists it had nothing to do with the attack on Uri, as well as with a similar attack in Pathankot in January that killed another seven Indian soldiers. Pakistan’s military goes so far as to deny the raids took place and blamed India for an unprovoked artillery attack across the Line of Control that killed two Pakistani soldiers. Defense Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif even accused India of staging the Uri attack and repeated past threats to use tactical nuclear weapons.


But as Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi noted in a speech on Sunday, so far this year the Indian Army has thwarted 17 attempts by terrorists to cross the border from Pakistan, killing 110 of them. These incursions often occur under the cover of Pakistani artillery fire. New Delhi also presented evidence Tuesday that the Uri attackers crossed the border from the Pakistani city of Muzaffarabad. Two guides who assisted the infiltrators have been detained.

Mr. Modi has consistently offered closer economic and diplomatic ties to Pakistan as long as it stops supporting terrorism. Pakistan’s democratic government has also long been threatened by the very jihadist groups it helped unleash, particularly the Taliban. And Pakistan increasingly risks becoming a pariah state. Even China, Pakistan’s “all-weather friend” as both countries put it, will have limited patience if Islamic extremism spreads into its Muslim-majority northwest.

Pakistan remains trapped by a national identity based on fomenting religious-based insurgencies in Kashmir. The country needs a new vision centered on improving the lives of its people, and there is no shortage of potentially willing hands, including Mr. Modi’s, to help it move in that direction. What’s needed is political courage in Islamabad, before the crisis in Kashmir escalates.


----------



## monitor

Vikas Dangi said:


> After years of terror strikes supported by Pakistan, the Indian Army has hit back with a textbook surgical strike that killed 38 terrorists, 2 Pakistani soldiers, and destroyed five terror camps.
> 
> India Today has got exclusive details of the inside story behind the surgical strikes.It was around midnight, when the Army’s Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopters with 25 commandos from 4-Para and 9-para crossed the LoC into Azad Kashmir. The helicopters dropped the commandos at earmarked spots and returned. They were now in enemy territory.
> 
> HOW THEY REACHED THE TARGET
> 
> The Army commandos crawled through mud, rocks and even landmines for about 3 kilometres with the threat of being caught in the Pakistan army’s crosshairs. Their destinations included five launch pads where large number of terrorists had gathered.
> 
> The launch pads were for terrorists waiting to infiltrate into the Indian side of the LoC to carry out terror attacks in the country. The terror launch pads were located in Bhimbar, Kel, Tattapani and Leepa areas.
> 
> The launch pads were under close surveillance of the Indian intelligence agencies. RAW and Military Intelligence had kept an eye on every single movement of terrorists in the target zone.
> 
> THE SURGICAL STRIKE
> 
> The surgical strike team had six targets on mind, three of which were completely destroyed during the operation. Commandos were equipped with Tavor and M-4 guns, grenades and smoke grenades. They also carried under barrel grenade launchers (UBGL) and night-vision devices. They wore camera-mounted helmets.
> 
> After reaching the target spot, the commandos used the element of surprise to mount rapid and deadly attacks on the enemy. With the terrorists taken by surprise, the crack troops added to the chaos by firing a flurry of smoke grenades into the terror camps.
> 
> Their actions were so precise and quick that by the time terrorists and Pakistani army personnel realized what was happening, 38 terrorists had been killed. Two Pakistani army personnel were also killed in the action.
> 
> Two para commandos of the strike team received injuries during the mission from landmines.
> 
> REAL-TIME MONITORING
> 
> Meanwhile in Delhi, in a scene similar to the US mission to take out Osama bin Laden, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, National Security Advisor Ajit Doval and Army Chief General Dalbir Singh Suhag monitored the entire operation in real time, receiving footage from the helmet cameras as well as a drone.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi was being regularly briefed about the progress of the operation.
> 
> Parrikar congratulated the Army for its successful operation. He said that Army had “credible information about the presence of terrorists in the area and we carried out surgical attacks on those camps.” Pak Occupied Kashmir is part of India, Parrikar added.
> 
> In an important diplomatic move, Doval spoke to his American counterpart Susan Rice and took her into confidence about the cross-border operation.
> 
> A DINNER SKIPPED AND A WAR ROOM MEETING
> 
> The operation that began at 12.30 am past midnight ended at around 4.30 am on Thursday. Army headquarters in Delhi had finished its preparation for the operation by 8 pm on Wednesday night.
> 
> On Wednesday, in fact, there was a dinner at the Coastguard Commander Conference in New Delhi. Besides Parrikar, Doval and General Suhag were expected to attend the dinner party.
> 
> However, the three skipped the dinner and held a war-room meeting at Army headquarters, where they reviewed the plan for the surgical operation and gave their final approval.
> 
> Army chief General Dalbir Singh Suhag said that the army had done what it said by “giving a befitting reply at the place and time of its own choice”.
> 
> VIGILANT AFTER STRIKE
> 
> After paying back Pakistan in the same coin, the Indian Army’s morale is high but it has also stepped up vigil along the LoC and the border in Jammu and Kashmir as well as Punjab.
> 
> All the three armed forces and paramilitary forces have been put on the highest alert. The leaves of Army and BSF personnel have been cancelled.
> 
> Areas adjacent to border and LoC in Punjab and Jammu and Kashmir are being evacuated. Additional deployment of BSF personnel is also being made. There is a high alert from Gujarat to Kashmir along the border and LoC. Coast Guard has been asked to be extra vigilant.



How you can Crowle through mine field layed by Pakistan without knowing precise location. It's seems bolywood cinema then real event. Secondly in alert situation it's impossible to dodge Pakistani gurd on duty.


----------



## ehsananwar

Lights, Camera, Action!

Transformation of Bollywood into Hollywood. Very Bad Written Fiction. We are not on a movie set, Everyone understands the sensitivity of the situation on both sides of boarder except the people who wrote that story. commandos were dropped by air... the played and vanished... and came back home safe.

Is it possible to violate the LoC when the other side is ready to response accordingly.


----------



## The Sandman

cyclops said:


>


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Nation bestows their precious regards to the fallen comrades of yesterday's battle along LOC.

May ALLAH reward them with the highest places in Jannah, Ameen!

Pakistan Zindabad! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






At least 8 Indian soldiers Killed, 1 captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New Resolve

Good script for next Bollywood movie, thats all they are good for these actors.


----------



## RPK

India’s “surgical strikes” aren’t a brave new idea, and they won’t stop Pakistan from backing terrorism

India’s admission and celebration of an alleged “surgical strike” against “terrorist launchpads” across the Line of Control (LoC) in Pakistan-administered Kashmir is a serious cause for worry.
Let’s first contextualise this strike from a historical perspective.

Ever since the 1949 ceasefire, the deployment of militaries along the LoC, which is not a legally recognised border, has increased with regular spikes after the 1971 war, the 1984 Siachen conflict, the advent of insurgency in Kashmir after 1988, and most prominently after the 1999 Kargil conflict.

For instance, the 80-kilometre stretch along which the Kargil conflict was fought was traditionally defended by one brigade i.e. approximately 3,000 troops. Today, it is manned by nearly a division i.e. approximately 10,000 troops. Not just that, after the 1971 war, the Indian army added a new term to its training curriculum—Line of Control Warfare. And after 1989, counter-infiltration operations were added to the list.

Given the complementary increase in force-levels at the LoC, where Indian and Pakistani posts are in close proximity for tactical reasons, local duels by specially trained and motivated troops have been a common feature (a local revenge cycle is created). Such engagements, historically, have involved not just small arms fire, but also artillery shelling and regular (at times on a daily basis) cross-border raids on small and isolated posts that are within operational reach of infantry battalions. Not surprisingly, LoC deployments are termed “no war, no peace” postings, according to Indian army manuals.

How does this game of tactical one-upmanship at the LoC work?

Since 1989, the Pakistani posts have been used as launch pads for militants aimed at targeting Kashmir and other parts of India. It is common for Indian intelligence agencies to collect information about these groups (often between 20 and 100 militants) and alert the military in advance. In fact, the first, most basic training of officers from the Research and Analysis Wing, India’s primary foreign intelligence agency, is undertaken in border areas. Depending on local military context, and the national political climate, these units take pre-emptive or curative measures to halt infiltration, including setting up ambushes or undertaking cross-border raids. Such engagements across the LoC have been taking place since (at least) the 1990s.




Since 2003, after months of a near-war scenario, India and Pakistan decided to enter a ceasefire at the LoC. The following reduction in cross-border attacks was a result of this political settlement.




This latest “surgical strike”, then, is actually an old phenomenon being heavily reported by the media as something new. That such cross-border firing happened in early 2015 (leave aside pre-2003) and did not reduce the actual threat of cross-border infiltration, which has generally been on a downward trend over the past few years, is also being missed.

Nonetheless, terming these old-style tactics “surgical strikes” is surely new, and mostly is in response to the demand for such strikes by those seeking revenge.

So, what exactly is a surgical strike?

Not because there is something wrong with taking responsibility of your actions, especially when they involve violence. For, that reflects maturity and control over the situation. Even enjoying the sense of security that sensible use of force instils among the people of a nation, which is frustrated with a neighbour unwilling to stop supporting militants, is also understandable.

The problem begins when the political and military leadership confuses its ways and means with strategic ends.

A surgical strike, according to a widely accepted definition, is “a military attack which results in, was intended to result in, or is claimed to have resulted in only damage to the intended legitimate military target, and no or minimal collateral damage to surrounding structures, vehicles, buildings, or the general public infrastructure and utilities”.

On the face of it, India got the “surgical” element of the strike right. After all, what collateral damage is one to expect at a border post along the LoC?

*Capability crunch*
But if the aim of this highly-celebrated “surgical strike” was to convince Pakistan to abort the use of cross-border terrorism, then this operation did nothing to alter that calculus. And Pakistan’s response is a clear testament to that. The Pakistani media is now claiming that it has killed eight Indian soldiers in return, and captured one alive.

It also signifies that India finds it difficult to change its military doctrines and operational practices despite knowing its regional security environment well. This is an issue that goes to the heart of India’s tormented defence planning processes.

Even more worrying is the prospect that these strikes were conducted for domestic political consumption—similar to the June 2015 cross-border strikes against Naga rebels operating from Myanmar’s territory.

Although one can understand why it was politically expedient for the Indian government to declare its actions, the fact is that publicising such operations is tricky. It confuses who the target audience really is, and sets unwieldy expectations of the public, i.e. a desire for “revenge” risks becoming an end unto itself.

If the message was meant for Islamabad—as it should have been—then it is futile to make it public without clear long-term strategic benefits. Pakistan has been not been deterred in the past, and is unlikely to change its approach based on such strikes, which its army is used to. This, by corollary, means that people of India are no safer today than they were yesterday.

Yes, it can credibly be argued that this surgical strike came in combination with India’s proactive diplomatic activism to isolate Pakistan, regionally and globally. But then, does such a combination of diplomatic and military pressure, despite being potentially promising, translate into strategic benefits?

The simple answer is, no.

*Interface state*
From a regional perspective, India succeeded in garnering support from Bangladesh, Bhutan, and Afghanistan for boycotting the 2016 SAARC Summit, which was to be hosted in Islamabad. This is an important development that signals Pakistan’s capability of simultaneously making enemies with most of its neighbours; it is something for Islamabad to worry about if it really wants a way out of its current morass.

No amount of Chinese money and infrastructural development under the rubric of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) can buy Pakistan peace

Yet, regional diplomatic isolation, though necessary, is not a sufficient condition to mend fences with Pakistan. At least not in the short run.

From an international perspective, despite calling it a state-sponsor of terrorism, India has largely been unable to isolate Pakistan. True, Pakistan’s credibility among the comity of nations is in tatters, and its exhortations of Indian perversion sounds hollow. But it is not isolated.

Pakistan’s geopolitical positioning, military culture, domestic socio-political tensions, and advanced nuclear capabilities, has made it internationally unavoidable (unlike, lets say, Myanmar before 2012). No big power, be it the US, UK, Germany, France, Russia, or China, would easily bestow the title of a pariah or terrorist state on Pakistan. The latest joint Russia-Pakistan military exercise is an indicator, whatever Moscow’s intent might be behind such defence engagement with Islamabad.

Pakistan is an “Interface State”, as Christophe Jaffrelot prescientlyexplained, that is comfortable in building strong patron-client relations with world powers (first the US, and now China). This ensures Pakistan’s enduring strategic relevance despite domestic and external tensions.

There is no guarantee that Pakistan would halt using non-state actors to execute Uri, Pathankot, and Gurdaspur-style attacks. Then, the best such strikes do is to heat up the LoC, where both countries have concentrated their military infrastructure over the decades. And the sad truth is that firing bullets and shells at each other on a contested border, as history shows, is a road to nowhere, and least of all a way to deter Pakistan from engaging in asymmetric warfare.

The return to a violent status quo at the LoC simply underlines that, despite its increasing material capacities, India is unable to address its “capability” crunch. That is, it is either incapable of accepting that Pakistan is proactively shaping its strategic environment and pushing New Delhi into making mistakes in dealing with dissent in Jammu and Kashmir; or that Islamabad cares little about international diplomatic isolation.


Even though US financial aid to Islamabad fell from $3.5 billion in 2011 to less than $1 billion in 2016—a sizeable drop that signals Washington’s reorientation of strategic priorities in South Asia—it does not imply a breakdown in relations with Pakistan. Instead, such an action could very well be a transitory financial punishment. All it does is push Pakistan further into China’s embrace financially and strategically.

In this context, what seems like a great synthesis of diplomatic isolation and punitive military action by New Delhi is essentially an exercise in extending the due date of either all-out war (even if under the nuclear umbrella), or a policy compromise—where both neighbours reach uneasy ceasefires without sustainable long-term settlements.

But the simple fact is this: While unabashed celebration of such attacks without worrying about retaliation (which is possible given Pakistan’s diplomatic isolation) do give a sense of “new norm” and “fresh precedents”, it is nothing more than old wine in, well, old bottles.

If there was any doubt about India’s incapability to formulate a credible response to Pakistan’s provocations, and move towards a political settlement of bilateral disputes, this “surgical strike” and the way it has been presented at home (and abroad) puts an end to that debate.


http://qz.com/796996/narendra-modis...-they-wont-stop-pakistan-from-backing-terror/


----------



## Bilal Khan 777

Vikas Dangi said:


> After years of terror strikes supported by Pakistan, the Indian Army has hit back with a textbook surgical strike that killed 38 terrorists, 2 Pakistani soldiers, and destroyed five terror camps.
> 
> India Today has got exclusive details of the inside story behind the surgical strikes.It was around midnight, when the Army’s Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopters with 25 commandos from 4-Para and 9-para crossed the LoC into Azad Kashmir. The helicopters dropped the commandos at earmarked spots and returned. They were now in enemy territory.
> 
> HOW THEY REACHED THE TARGET
> 
> The Army commandos crawled through mud, rocks and even landmines for about 3 kilometres with the threat of being caught in the Pakistan army’s crosshairs. Their destinations included five launch pads where large number of terrorists had gathered.
> 
> The launch pads were for terrorists waiting to infiltrate into the Indian side of the LoC to carry out terror attacks in the country. The terror launch pads were located in Bhimbar, Kel, Tattapani and Leepa areas.
> 
> The launch pads were under close surveillance of the Indian intelligence agencies. RAW and Military Intelligence had kept an eye on every single movement of terrorists in the target zone.
> 
> THE SURGICAL STRIKE
> 
> The surgical strike team had six targets on mind, three of which were completely destroyed during the operation. Commandos were equipped with Tavor and M-4 guns, grenades and smoke grenades. They also carried under barrel grenade launchers (UBGL) and night-vision devices. They wore camera-mounted helmets.
> 
> After reaching the target spot, the commandos used the element of surprise to mount rapid and deadly attacks on the enemy. With the terrorists taken by surprise, the crack troops added to the chaos by firing a flurry of smoke grenades into the terror camps.
> 
> Their actions were so precise and quick that by the time terrorists and Pakistani army personnel realized what was happening, 38 terrorists had been killed. Two Pakistani army personnel were also killed in the action.
> 
> Two para commandos of the strike team received injuries during the mission from landmines.
> 
> REAL-TIME MONITORING
> 
> Meanwhile in Delhi, in a scene similar to the US mission to take out Osama bin Laden, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, National Security Advisor Ajit Doval and Army Chief General Dalbir Singh Suhag monitored the entire operation in real time, receiving footage from the helmet cameras as well as a drone.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi was being regularly briefed about the progress of the operation.
> 
> Parrikar congratulated the Army for its successful operation. He said that Army had “credible information about the presence of terrorists in the area and we carried out surgical attacks on those camps.” Pak Occupied Kashmir is part of India, Parrikar added.
> 
> In an important diplomatic move, Doval spoke to his American counterpart Susan Rice and took her into confidence about the cross-border operation.
> 
> A DINNER SKIPPED AND A WAR ROOM MEETING
> 
> The operation that began at 12.30 am past midnight ended at around 4.30 am on Thursday. Army headquarters in Delhi had finished its preparation for the operation by 8 pm on Wednesday night.
> 
> On Wednesday, in fact, there was a dinner at the Coastguard Commander Conference in New Delhi. Besides Parrikar, Doval and General Suhag were expected to attend the dinner party.
> 
> However, the three skipped the dinner and held a war-room meeting at Army headquarters, where they reviewed the plan for the surgical operation and gave their final approval.
> 
> Army chief General Dalbir Singh Suhag said that the army had done what it said by “giving a befitting reply at the place and time of its own choice”.
> 
> VIGILANT AFTER STRIKE
> 
> After paying back Pakistan in the same coin, the Indian Army’s morale is high but it has also stepped up vigil along the LoC and the border in Jammu and Kashmir as well as Punjab.
> 
> All the three armed forces and paramilitary forces have been put on the highest alert. The leaves of Army and BSF personnel have been cancelled.
> 
> Areas adjacent to border and LoC in Punjab and Jammu and Kashmir are being evacuated. Additional deployment of BSF personnel is also being made. There is a high alert from Gujarat to Kashmir along the border and LoC. Coast Guard has been asked to be extra vigilant.



The technical term is horse shit. The border you are talking about is heavily militarized on both sides. Where are the videos and where is the evidence? Fairy tales, conjecture and fiction to appease the right wing masses. From the inflicted death toll on Indian soldiers, it is evident that there was infiltration from Indian Administered Kashmir, which left in a hurry leaving their bodies behind. Keep using your imagination for mental masturbation. Pakistan Forces are alert and awake and waiting for you, whichever border you decide to violate.

India is looking for reasons to escalate, as it takes attention away from your colossal intelligence failure in URI and Pathankot, and to undermine the rightful struggle of self determination by Kashmiri people in Indian Administered Kashmir. Shame on you the State of India. It seems that in war Hysteria, all voices of reason and rational thinkers are either shut up or have been sent packing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## !eon

Which is area, where they attacked the so called terrorists ?
Where is proof of their activity ?
Where is proof of death of 38 people ?


----------



## Awan68

Rajeev_Anand said:


> Most valued targets killed ......TERRORIST.....who blow themselves with no remorse of innocent life. These terrorists can only be termed as cowards who can not do any thing in his life except blew up but out of hate and in competence he becomes suicide bomber. Even hell will not allow them.
> 
> 
> If nothing happened then why are you so nervous and for your information this is not the first time when Indian troops walked in Pak.


How did u determin that im nervous, probably by the same intelluctual compass that leads u to believe that strikes happened, grow up , not the first time indian troop walked in pak????, do u even know what a surgical strike is u goon???, a targeted highly accurate strike on a target by a jet, for hell's sake idiot grow out of this bollywood dilemna, if ur airforce musters up the courage to conduct a strike and in a very rare scenario where they are succesful, paf will wreak havoc on ur side of loc...


----------



## Dr Shaheryar

atleast our news is credible.


----------



## graphican

Its an opinion, like a blog-post on WSJ. Who's the author - an Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan 777

Nilgiri said:


> Given CARTOSAT and general observation intel was probably gathered over a long time (regarding routes used by forces on the other side), this should not have posed any issue.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...sat-images-for-Army/articleshow/54596113.cms?
> 
> It is also important to understand from Indian side, such strikes (although smaller) have occured before, they just were not made official.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ealing-with-pakistan/articleshow/54597079.cms
> 
> It was the official declaration of this one that breaks previous precedent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...er-uri-terror-attack/articleshow/54594097.cms
> 
> This is from Indian perspective, so you will probably personally feel you need some salt to go with it.



Some hollywood movies seem to be the source of inspiration, and also the source of content. 
BR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

*India Strikes Pakistan: Why It's 'Very, Very Significant'*

India's announcement of "surgical strikes" in Pakistan on Thursday marked a sharp worsening of tensions between the nuclear-armed nations, signalling Delhi has lost patience with its neighbor for allegedly sheltering militants.

The Indian army said it was trying to take out terrorists who'd "positioned themselves ... with an aim to carry out infiltration and terrorist strikes.

The military moves — that Pakistan denied took place — were a serious departure from India's previous policies of "strategic restraint," according to Charu Lata Hogg, a regional expert and associate fellow with the Chatham House think tank.




Map showing location of one of the strikes India said it carried out in Kashmir. Google Maps
Pakistan has long been accused of housing and supporting militant groups that target India — including Lashkar-e-Tayyiba, which was behind the devastating 2008 Mumbai attacks that left over 160 dead.

India has retaliated with similar strikes in the past but never admitted it openly, said Shanshank Joshi, a senior research fellow at the Royal United Services Institute think tank.

That it came out so publicly with Wednesday's action was "very very significant," he said, adding that India under Prime Minister Narendra Modi was "trying to show the rules of the game are changing."

The "most important background is that Pakistan has created, assisted and sheltered a variety of jihadist groups on its soil," Joshi explained. "India has grown increasingly frustrated that it has not been able to react without it escalating into nuclear war."


India's strikes Thursday appeared to be retaliation for a militant attack that killed 19 Indian soldiers in Uri, near the frontier, on Sept. 18. The incident— the latest in a long string that Delhi has pinned on militants protected by Pakistan — provoked widespread outrage and anger in India.

At the heart of the tensions between the two countries is Kashmir, one of the most militarized regions in the world which straddles the India-Pakistan border.

Both India and Pakistan claim all of Kashmir, but govern separate parts.




Smoke billows out from inside an Indian army base which was attacked by suspected militants in Uri on Sept. 18. EPA / EPA
India and Pakistan have fought three wars since independence from Britain in 1947 — two over Kashmir. The two countries often exchange small arms fire across the so-called Line of Control that separates the two.

India has the world's second-largest army and Pakistan, the world's sixth largest.

The more than 700,000 Indian troops stationed in the disputed Kashmir Valley are grappling with a separatist movement in the Muslim-majority area. They are staring down almost 200,000 Pakistani troops on the other side of the border.


Tensions between the South Asian rivals has been particularly high since an Indian crackdown on dissent in Kashmir in wake of the killing by security forces of Burhan Wani, a young separatist leader, in July.

The U.S. is allied with both India and Pakistan — but there have been signs it might be putting its support behind India when it comes to the issue of militants in Pakistan.

National Security Adviser Susan Rice spoke to her Indian counterpart to offer "condolences to the victims and their families" of the Uri attack, according to a statement released by the White House on Wednesday.



The conversation highlighted "the danger that cross-border terrorism poses to the region," it added.

"Rice reiterated our expectation that Pakistan take effective action to combat and de-legitimize United Nations-designated terrorist individuals and entities," the statement said.




Indian army soldiers take position during a gun battle at the Taj Mahal hotel in Mumbai on Nov. 29, 2008. Desmond Boylan / REUTERS
While Pakistan rejected India's account of the latest cross-border activity, officials hinted they might retaliate.

"India is doing this only to please their media and public," Defense Minister Khawaja Asif said Thursday, according to Reuters. "If India tries to do this again we will respond forcefully."

Pakistan's prime minister called an emergency Cabinet meeting for Friday.

Meanwhile, experts expect the situation on the ground in Kashmir to worse.

"[It] is likely to escalate further before sense prevails on both sides," Chatham House's Hogg warned. "Media jingoism and public support for the strikes in India is high, the weaponry being used is high caliber."

"Despite spontaneous protests, ordinary people in Kashmir are tired of violence. The core grievance remains the failure of authorities to protect their basic rights," she added.




Indian Border Security Force soldiers patrol along a border fence at an outpost along the Line of Control between India and Pakistan in Jan. 2013. TAUSEEF MUSTAFA / AFP - Getty Images
Adding a dangerous element to the mix is Pakistan's consistent assertion that it reserves the right to use nuclear weapons preemptively. India has a no-strike-first policy. Pakistan's defense minister repeated that claim last week after the attack on Indian soldiers in Uri.

India's strike also comes at a difficult time for Pakistan, with powerful Army Chief of Staff General Raheel Sharif due to retire shortly and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif still to decide on a successor.

The Indian stock market fell after India's announcement, with the benchmark NSE Index falling by up to 2 percent in Mumbai and a key "fear index," which measures volatility rising to a three-month high. 


http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/india-strikes-pakistan-why-it-s-very-very-significant-n656656


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal Khan 777 said:


> Some hollywood movies seem to be the source of inspiration, and also the source of content.
> BR



You are welcome to believe that. Evidence will be disseminated from our side once the situation has stabilised and it is appropriate or prudent to release such.

It will not be forthcoming from Pakistan side of course, since you have already constructed your denial matrix just like in those days in December of that fateful year some 45 years ago or so.

I will sit back and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## smali183

heli crossed LOC and dropped the commandos and then returned now the Bollywood commandos are in Pakistan area and start the ops....but i can not see the film end...how they return to India? is heli cross the LOC again and picked all the commandos and go back to India....or parrikar congratulated army and the film end ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal Khan 777 said:


> Some hollywood movies seem to be the source of inspiration,



Countries which have high resolution imaging satellites in orbit can do that.

What's your problem with it ? You could have given a negative twist to it like how you did with the rafale deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Majet Raha

Spy Master said:


> *Lol..they came in, went back , kill 38 terrorists and we were sleeping...meh...they have super soldiers...btw how do they realise that these are terrorists? OH,VEDIC GLASSES...!
> No wonder, Indian army is inspired of Bollywood...! An army who can paint its own AF as a trophy can do anything *



No need to bring any religion in this, kindly measure your reply before posting


----------



## Bilal Khan 777

gslv mk3 said:


> Countries which have high resolution imaging satellites in orbit can do that.
> 
> What's your problem with it ? You could have given a negative twist to it like how you did with the rafale deal



As you try to grow up eventually, you will learn to respect people's opinion, even if it diverging from yours.



Nilgiri said:


> You are welcome to believe that. Evidence will be disseminated from our side once the situation has stabilised and it is appropriate or prudent to release such.
> 
> It will not be forthcoming from Pakistan side of course, since you have already constructed your denial matrix just like in those days in December of that fateful year some 45 years ago or so.
> 
> I will sit back and watch.



Are you busy creating the evidence right now? Why is not released during the DGMO briefing, and to your 1000 news media outlets? Such data is only valid on its time, just as the timely surgical strikes, which India failed to undertake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal Khan 777 said:


> As you try to grow up eventually, you will learn to respect people's opinion, even if it diverging from yours.



Sir, please start a 'Why Pakistanis would celebrate India's space technology' thread. I will be happy to join.


----------



## maximuswarrior

graphican said:


> Its an opinion, like a blog-post on WSJ. Who's the author - an Indian?
> 
> View attachment 339268



Not only that, we don't take the Americans seriously like no one else does. Let them first clean up their own ISIS mess before lecturing others. We will do whatever we deem fit.

More importantly, it is an established fact now that the "surgical strike" never happened. Cross-border firing cannot be termed a surgical strike.


----------



## IceCold

Joe Shearer said:


> One more won't matter, will it?


Whats your take on it sir? I mean the whole strike thing. I think i have missed your post. If you have made one can you point me in that direction?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

good script.....time to make movie..UAVs, satellites, zero casualty operation and happy ending....................come on be honest guys.........o please...


----------



## MimophantSlayer

The Sandman said:


>


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal Khan 777 said:


> Are you busy creating the evidence right now? Why is not released during the DGMO briefing, and to your 1000 news media outlets? Such data is only valid on its time, just as the timely surgical strikes, which India failed to undertake.



The main problem is that any evidence released promptly or later, will always be refuted in some way by Pakistan in their eyes.

After all how many Pakistanis still believe Mumbai was a "false flag" or whatever....in opposition to all major world intelligence agencies.

So might as well release at the time and place of our choosing....if we even really want to (beyond what might be leaked inevitably)

This also helps Pakistan to deny and ease the stabilisation process. This is what India wants too.

You have to remember India primarily cares about India and izzat for her forces....not forcing Pakistan into a corner with little options as well. We cannot create the undeniable conditions like in Dhaka for each clash there is.....given the very nature of the majority of these clashes....of which Kargil is arguably the largest in post nuclear south asia.

I can fill your head with all kinds of parallels that the Israelis and Arabs did in the mid 20th century regarding this kind of conflict....and how each side simply didn't care proving anything to the other side, as long as "results" were achieved as they saw it...and credibility was established in their populations first and foremost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sbh02

The Indian Army has a tendency to create fictional accounts, and their hysterical media further exaggerates these fictional accounts. This incident is exactly the same as what they falsely stated about Myanmar last year:

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...m-of-killing-rebels-inside-its-territory-afp/


----------



## I.R.A

Share the fcking video or whatever you have and end this drama now. 

By the it takes only one kid to make your life hell and here we have one billion plus kids .............. seriously even hasheesh smoking Afghans would be better.


----------



## IceCold

chander_011 said:


> *i know no one here can take positions which are contrary to Pakistan army's claims* but just think rationally.


Why not? For example we know we lost 71 and dont take armies claim whatever that is. Operation gibraltar for another ill planned op by Ayub not figuring Indias response. 
And about thinking rationally maybe if you can take your own advise you may realise how irrational this whole surgical strike thing is. Now Indians can live in this fantasy that somehow they crossed in, stayed there for hours and came back all in one piece but dont expect Pakistanis to believe in such nonsense why because Indo Pak border is the most heavily fortified border of the world. After the Uri attack, one can only imagine that it only multiplied ten folds on both sides and Pakistan was already on full alert. From Pakistani perspective we already had a tit for tat response ready. If India had struck inside Pakistan, we would had struck back immediately and not wait for the whole world to start mounting pressure on us not to respond. The only thing that happened was cross border firing to which we responded. If anybody says else wise please bring proofs to the table.


----------



## Bilal Khan 777

Nilgiri said:


> The main problem is that any evidence released promptly or later, will always be refuted in some way by Pakistan in their eyes.
> 
> After all how many Pakistanis still believe Mumbai was a "false flag" or whatever....in opposition to all major world intelligence agencies.
> 
> So might as well release at the time and place of our choosing....if we even really want to (beyond what might be leaked inevitably)
> 
> This also helps Pakistan to deny and ease the stabilisation process. This is what India wants too.
> 
> You have to remember India primarily cares about India and izzat for her forces....not forcing Pakistan into a corner with little options as well. We cannot create the undeniable conditions like in Dhaka for each clash there is.....given the very nature of the majority of these clashes....of which Kargil is arguably the largest in post nuclear south asia.
> 
> I can fill your head with all kinds of parallels that the Israelis and Arabs did in the mid 20th century regarding this kind of conflict....and how each side simply didn't care proving anything to the other side, as long as "results" were achieved as they saw it...and credibility was established in their populations first and foremost.



What you also forget that your government can also lie to you. Open your mind. It may help you in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Last time an Indian army drone was shotdown by pak f16 within 2km of loc , how can be it possible that 25 commando's reached inside AJK using a stalthy  dhruv helicopter....wesy chay bhi to pee hoge Islamabad ma ?lol and what if tomorrow our DGMO comeup with a similar press conference that we entered in Azad Kashmir and killed 30 Indian troops ? Certainly u guys will ask us about proof ..anyways I salute IA how they foold aam janta of endia


----------



## Bilal Khan 777

gslv mk3 said:


> Sir, please start a 'Why Pakistanis would celebrate India's space technology' thread. I will be happy to join.



I am a pilot son. I have no knowledge of space vehicles. Indeed it is a great achievement of India. However, i have nothing to contribute there.


----------



## RPK

*India begins operation PAY BACK with 'surgical strikes' on militant bases in Azad Kashmir killing 38 jihadis and two of their handlers*

*India's 'surgical strikes' killed 38 jihadis and two of their handlers*
*The conflict comes as a response to the killing of 18 Indian soldiers in Uri by alleged Pakistan-backed militants*
*Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said in a statement: 'Our intent for a peaceful neighborhood should not be mistaken as our weakness' *
By MAIL TODAY BUREAU

PUBLISHED: 18:17 EST, 29 September 2016 | UPDATED: 18:25 EST, 29 September 2016




The Indian Army's elite commandos crossed the Line of Control and hit militant launch pads in Azad Kashmir with “surgical strikes”, killing 38 jihadis and two of their handlers.

The move comes as an unprecedented retributive response to this month’s deadly attack on the Uri military base.

This is the first time India has publicly acknowledged such an attack in an indication of the Narendra Modi government’s muscular approach to dealing with terrorism and threats to its security.








+6
The Indian Army's elite commandos crossed the Line of Control and hit militant launch pads in Azad Kashmir with “surgical strikes”, killing 38 jihadis and two of their handlers

The daring raid triggered a nationwide alert for retaliatory strikes by Pakistan even though the neighbouring country denied that Indian troops crossed the LoC, instead claiming that that just two of its soldiers were killed in intensive cross-border firing.

Analysts see the move as a massive departure from India’s previous policy of “strategic restraint”.

The dramatic strikes turned out to be a carefully planned and well-executed operation in which maximum damage was inflicted in a covert offensive action that lasted just four hours.







+6
It started shortly after midnight and was over by 4am, before the break of dawn.

The retaliatory response came around 10 days after 18 Indian Army soldiers were killed in a pre-dawn raid by Jaish-e-Mohammad terrorists carrying incendiary ammunition in Kashmir’s Uri town on September 18.

Sources said Pakistan were slow to respond before eventually launching a counter-offensive by opening heavy mortar and artillery fire which continued till 7am.

By that time, Indian army commandos had accomplished their task and returned safely.







+6
Around 25 commandos split in small groups were flown close to LoC in army’s Dhruv helicopters and they sneaked across the fence to strike at the terrorists waiting to enter Jammu and Kashmir

The LoC was crossed at seven locations in four sectors in Azad Kashmir - Bhimber, Kel, Tatta Pani (Hotspring) and Leepa.

Around 25 commandos split in small groups were flown close to LoC in army’s Dhruv helicopters and they sneaked across the fence to strike at the terrorists waiting to enter Jammu and Kashmir.

Armed with M4 assault rifles, grenades, smoke bombs, Under-Barrel Grenade Launchers (UBGLs), night-vision devices and helmet cameras, the Indian commandos struck the targets with precision, highly placed military officials said. 

The attack, which took place around three kilometers inside Azad Kashmir, caught the jihadis by surprise.







+6
Indian Border Security Force (BSF) personnel stand guard at the India-Pakistan Wagah Border, about 35 km from Amritsar after the Punjab state government issued a warning to villagers to evacuate from a 10 km radius from the India-Pakistan border ©Narinder Nanu (AFP)

Sources said the entire operation was recorded on camera. The footage will be made available later, said officials.

The army’s response came days after Prime Minister Narendra Modi delivered a speech that many saw as a call for restraint even as the government went ahead with diplomatic means to isolate Pakistan.

Military intelligence officials had been keeping a sharp eye on the terror launch pads and militant movements across the LoC for almost a week, sources said.

A flurry of activity followed the strike, which was made public in the afternoon at an unprecedented briefing addressed by the Director General Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh.







+6
India's 'surgical strikes' killed 38 jihadis and two of their handlers

“Based on receiving specific and credible inputs that some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launch pads along the LoC to carry out infiltration and conduct terrorist strikes inside Jammu and Kashmir and in various metros in other states, the Indian army conducted surgical strikes at several of these launch pads to pre-empt infiltration by terrorists,” he said, 

Singh said he had also spoken to his Pakistani counterpart and expressed concern over the infiltration attempt.

The announcement was made after Prime Minister Modi chaired a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) where the DGMO gave a detailed presentation of the operation.

Defence minister Manohar Parrikar, national security adviser Ajit Doval and army chief Dalbir Singh monitored the whole operation in a 'war room' in South Block.

The PM was kept up to date on all developments.





Modi's War Room: Defence minister Manohar Parrikar, national security adviser Ajit Doval and army chief Dalbir Singh monitored the whole operation in a 'war room' in South Block

A nationwide alert was sounded as the government anticipated retaliation by Pakistani forces.

The border areas were vacated and the air force and navy were put on standby.

Even during the 1999 Kargil war India didn't cross the LoC. However, this time the government gave a clear mandate to the army to go across the border and attack.

The Indian Army maintained that the targets of the strikes were terrorists and asked the Pakistan army to cooperate.

The Pakistan foreign office summoned Indian high commissioner in Islamabad Gautam Bambawale and registered a protest against cross-border firing killing two Pakistani soldiers.

Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said in a statement: “Our intent for a peaceful neighborhood should not be mistaken as our weakness.

“Our valiant forces are fully capable of defending the territorial integrity of the country.”

India’s bold move has given new dimension to the tactical operations.

Sources said the idea was to make a statement and send a strong message that military strikes against India will no longer go unpunished.







Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...ng-38-jihadis-two-handlers.html#ixzz4LiaDkUO1 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Muslim

*A layman's queries regarding surgical strikes on Pakistan: This thread is only for asking questions and seeking answers. No criticism or enemy-bashing please.*

*Who is that guy wearing purple coloured chequered shirt on the left side in the picture? *

*CONTEXT: It's about the surgical strike India conducted across LOC to attack 5 Pakistani launchpads. See link. But an Indian misrepresented it as shown in the below quote:*

*


COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:



Reporter..Uri incident on 18th September

Click to expand...

*





https://elitepredators.wordpress.com/2016/09/30/how-they-did-raid-2909/


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

@Max @django

@salarsikander

@graphican

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Areesh


----------



## 艹艹艹

Bharat Muslim said:


>


*How much money has been spent on this weapon*


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Bharat Muslim said:


> *A layman's queries regarding surgical strikes on Pakistan: This thread is only for asking questions and seeking answers. No criticism or enemy-bashing please.*
> 
> *Who is that guy wearing purple coloured chequered shirt on the left side in the picture? *


Reporter..Uri incident on 18th September


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal Khan 777 said:


> What you also forget that your government can also lie to you. Open your mind. It may help you in the future.



Where did I fully discount that possibility?

I am just explaining from operational standpoint, there is little reason to believe there was something impossible about what India DGMO released.

Now nature of who I feel is more believable in such things between India and Pakistan will obviously have my inherent bias, and you will have yours for your side. Nothing can be done about that I am afraid. Both will feel occam's razor applies to their own version.

It is like the movie Rashomon in a deep way now that I think about it.


----------



## Bharat Muslim

@maximuswarrior


----------



## hacker J

salarsikander said:


> I cant make anything of it, can you please paraphrase it ? It wont hurt you to do such




earlier post :-Does it matter what I think ? Do u have picture of his body ? Or are you going to digest it like that fake WMD's of iraq

my reply:-exactly when you cant even belive that and then you support people who belive US strike as well as ask india about proofs 

Before that the question was asked about beliving that OBL attack really happened or not to which the earlier post was made

What i wanted to say was Yes it does matter because if you do not belive that OBL attacked happen which really did then you don't have a ryt to ask for the profs for indian attack, because no matter what proof is given or what is said you are never gonna belive in it
I hope now it is clear


----------



## sbh02

No credible international media outlet has published India's propaganda that 38 terrorists were killed.

Everyone has said "India has claimed it has conducted surgical strikes", and Pakistan has denied it.


----------



## Counterpunch

(An alternate view)
I wonder why are so many members basing their acceptance on seeing the video footage. Tell me how are you going to establish the veracity of the video in itself? This is going to be a never ending debate of bring more evidence

Fact of the matter (to me) is Indians played very smart and they are 1 up after the Uri incident. Why is it so hard to accept that the Indians cannot cross the border (0.5 - 2 KMs is almost nothing on a zigzag border)? Or, why is it so hard to digest that our defences were inadequate on some KMs out of staggering 740 KM length of the LoC? The trumpeting Indians are doing is not all hollow and the responses from our side are also not rock solid as of now. Though the information that is getting out eludes sanity but then who said all that in the media is from the horses mouth? Indians are benefiting from the confusion and the passing of time will only calm things down which will benefit India more. India has raised the stakes for GoP and have triggered the snow ball down the slope and there is no stopping it I tell you, but that's a debate for another time

How it happened (If what Indians saying is that happened) : Since it is impossible to believe that the incursion would have remained undetected for hours, this means we ended up losing precious time in getting on the same page with the Airforce and the Government since IAf was in air above the LoC on Indian side and the SOPs on Pakistan's side were either not clearly drafted, understood or agreed between the forces or worst of all we believed nothing could go wrong of that magnitude. We are saying that the orders were clear but I see the WILL to act was missing in crucial few hours. Obviously the need was for Air cover to arrive (which didn't) since the nearby posts could not reinforce briskly in the thick of the night. I know it is hard to believe during the heightened tensions but let me be the one who brings the bad news to you or shows you we are humans too.
I have seen numerous times, such brain freeze happening to very brilliants of people so it's no shame in admitting we could have succumbed to that.

To conclude, Indians crossed over with cams; killed a few sentries and filmed, filmed the destruction already done by artillery and made good their escape (who even cares on Indian side either if some of them lost their lives since it was an operation to defame your worst enemy and not to inflict any injuries as some are believing here. And this defamation by just claiming to enter is worst than killing 100's of soldiers who would have been war heroes on Pakistan's side and only strengthened the resolve). And I have heard (heard) such (in)advertent incursions are not too uncommon on the 740 Km border from both sides, but this time Indians chose to sensationalize it a bit as well as publicized

Prepare your strength but respect your enemy!

Happy commenting & Peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sbh02

Counterpunch said:


> (An alternate view)
> I wonder why are so many members basing their acceptance on seeing the video footage. Tell me how are you going to establish the veracity of the video in itself? This is going to be a never ending debate of bring more evidence
> 
> Fact of the matter (to me) is Indians played very smart and they are 1 up after the Uri incident. Why is it so hard to accept that the Indians cannot cross the border (0.5 - 2 KMs is almost nothing on a zigzag border)? Or, why is it so hard to digest that our defences were inadequate on some KMs out of staggering 740 KM length of the LoC? The trumpeting Indians are doing is not all hollow and the responses from our side are also not rock solid as of now. Though the information that is getting out eludes sanity but then who said all that in the media is from the horses mouth? Indians are benefiting from the confusion and the passing of time will only calm things down which will benefit India more. India has raised the stakes for GoP and have triggered the snow ball down the slope and there is no stopping it I tell you, but that's a debate for another time
> 
> How it happened (If what Indians saying is that happened) : Since it is impossible to believe that the incursion would have remained undetected for hours, this means we ended up losing precious time in getting on the same page with the Airforce and the Government since IAf was in air above the LoC on Indian side and the SOPs on Pakistan's side were either not clearly drafted, understood or agreed between the forces or worst of all we believed nothing could go wrong of that magnitude. We are saying that the orders were clear but I see the WILL to act was missing in crucial few hours. Obviously the need was for Air cover to arrive (which didn't) since the nearby posts could not reinforce briskly in the thick of the night. I know it is hard to believe during the heightened tensions but let me be the one who brings the bad news to you or shows you we are humans too.
> I have seen numerous times, such brain freeze happening to very brilliants of people so it's no shame in admitting we could have succumbed to that.
> 
> To conclude, Indians crossed over with cams; killed a few sentries and filmed, filmed the destruction already done by artillery and made good their escape (who even cares on Indian side either if some of them lost their lives since it was an operation to defame your worst enemy and not to inflict any injuries as some are believing here. And this defamation by just claiming to enter is worst than killing 100's of soldiers who would have been war heroes on Pakistan's side and only strengthened the resolve). And I have heard (heard) such (in)advertent incursions are not too uncommon on the 740 Km border from both sides, but this time Indians chose to sensationalize it a bit as well as publicized
> 
> Prepare your strength but respect your enemy!
> 
> Happy commenting & Peace!



This was a political stunt, and Indian citizens (non-Modi fans) are questioning the account themselves. The fact that the Indian Army and government has failed to come up with answers shows it was a political stunt by India to relieve some pressure off Modi. Otherwise, the evidence would have already been out there. Peace.


----------



## Khan_21

Nilgiri said:


> The main problem is that any evidence released promptly or later, will always be refuted in some way by Pakistan in their eyes.
> 
> After all how many Pakistanis still believe Mumbai was a "false flag" or whatever....in opposition to all major world intelligence agencies.
> 
> So might as well release at the time and place of our choosing....if we even really want to (beyond what might be leaked inevitably)
> 
> This also helps Pakistan to deny and ease the stabilisation process. This is what India wants too.
> 
> You have to remember India primarily cares about India and izzat for her forces....not forcing Pakistan into a corner with little options as well. We cannot create the undeniable conditions like in Dhaka for each clash there is.....given the very nature of the majority of these clashes....of which Kargil is arguably the largest in post nuclear south asia.
> 
> I can fill your head with all kinds of parallels that the Israelis and Arabs did in the mid 20th century regarding this kind of conflict....and how each side simply didn't care proving anything to the other side, as long as "results" were achieved as they saw it...and credibility was established in their populations first and foremost.



My 2 cents

How did Indian army cross over 2 km into our territory when PAF and army were alert ?. If it was any other day pre - urhi I would have believed some part of your side about catching us offguard. 

Not only did your army come 2 km inside they were there for 4 hours at 8 different locations without getting detected at the most heavily guarded border in the world? And to get back they had to use a helicopter. How did they manage that when PAF and our air defence systems were alert ?.


----------



## Max

Bharat Muslim said:


> Who is that guy wearing purple coloured chequered shirt on the left side in the picture?



seems media guy..

and who told you i know about shhhurrrgical shhhtrrrikkkke, i am noob in military affairs,


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Max said:


> seems media guy..


Media guy in a surgical strike at LOC?!!


----------



## CHACHA"G"

RPK said:


> *India begins operation PAY BACK with 'surgical strikes' on militant bases in Azad Kashmir killing 38 jihadis and two of their handlers*
> 
> *India's 'surgical strikes' killed 38 jihadis and two of their handlers*
> *The conflict comes as a response to the killing of 18 Indian soldiers in Uri by alleged Pakistan-backed militants*
> *Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said in a statement: 'Our intent for a peaceful neighborhood should not be mistaken as our weakness' *
> By MAIL TODAY BUREAU
> 
> PUBLISHED: 18:17 EST, 29 September 2016 | UPDATED: 18:25 EST, 29 September 2016
> 
> The Indian Army's elite commandos crossed the Line of Control and hit militant launch pads in Azad Kashmir with “surgical strikes”, killing 38 jihadis and two of their handlers.
> 
> The move comes as an unprecedented retributive response to this month’s deadly attack on the Uri military base.
> 
> *Sir G according to this and pic below your troops did not cross LoC !!!!!!!!!! Is that what media saying now??
> This is what our ISPR said cross border or CROSS LoC attack ,
> which faced Pakistani Patrolling and got hit by our side and bodies of your solders are there because the army left them while retreating and did not pick them up because so close to LoC(In direct lane of fire).*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> RPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> This is the first time India has publicly acknowledged such an attack in an indication of the Narendra Modi government’s muscular approach to dealing with terrorism and threats to its security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +6
> The Indian Army's elite commandos crossed the Line of Control and hit militant launch pads in Azad Kashmir with “surgical strikes”, killing 38 jihadis and two of their handlers
> 
> The daring raid triggered a nationwide alert for retaliatory strikes by Pakistan even though the neighbouring country denied that Indian troops crossed the LoC, instead claiming that that just two of its soldiers were killed in intensive cross-border firing.
> 
> Analysts see the move as a massive departure from India’s previous policy of “strategic restraint”.
> 
> The dramatic strikes turned out to be a carefully planned and well-executed operation in which maximum damage was inflicted in a covert offensive action that lasted just four hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +6
> It started shortly after midnight and was over by 4am, before the break of dawn.
> 
> The retaliatory response came around 10 days after 18 Indian Army soldiers were killed in a pre-dawn raid by Jaish-e-Mohammad terrorists carrying incendiary ammunition in Kashmir’s Uri town on September 18.
> 
> Sources said Pakistan were slow to respond before eventually launching a counter-offensive by opening heavy mortar and artillery fire which continued till 7am.
> 
> By that time, Indian army commandos had accomplished their task and returned safely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +6
> Around 25 commandos split in small groups were flown close to LoC in army’s Dhruv helicopters and they sneaked across the fence to strike at the terrorists waiting to enter Jammu and Kashmir
> 
> The LoC was crossed at seven locations in four sectors in Azad Kashmir - Bhimber, Kel, Tatta Pani (Hotspring) and Leepa.
> 
> Around 25 commandos split in small groups were flown close to LoC in army’s Dhruv helicopters and they sneaked across the fence to strike at the terrorists waiting to enter Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> Armed with M4 assault rifles, grenades, smoke bombs, Under-Barrel Grenade Launchers (UBGLs), night-vision devices and helmet cameras, the Indian commandos struck the targets with precision, highly placed military officials said.
> 
> The attack, which took place around three kilometers inside Azad Kashmir, caught the jihadis by surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +6
> Indian Border Security Force (BSF) personnel stand guard at the India-Pakistan Wagah Border, about 35 km from Amritsar after the Punjab state government issued a warning to villagers to evacuate from a 10 km radius from the India-Pakistan border ©Narinder Nanu (AFP)
> 
> Sources said the entire operation was recorded on camera. The footage will be made available later, said officials.
> 
> The army’s response came days after Prime Minister Narendra Modi delivered a speech that many saw as a call for restraint even as the government went ahead with diplomatic means to isolate Pakistan.
> 
> Military intelligence officials had been keeping a sharp eye on the terror launch pads and militant movements across the LoC for almost a week, sources said.
> 
> A flurry of activity followed the strike, which was made public in the afternoon at an unprecedented briefing addressed by the Director General Military Operations (DGMO) Lt Gen Ranbir Singh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +6
> India's 'surgical strikes' killed 38 jihadis and two of their handlers
> 
> “Based on receiving specific and credible inputs that some terrorist teams had positioned themselves at launch pads along the LoC to carry out infiltration and conduct terrorist strikes inside Jammu and Kashmir and in various metros in other states, the Indian army conducted surgical strikes at several of these launch pads to pre-empt infiltration by terrorists,” he said,
> 
> Singh said he had also spoken to his Pakistani counterpart and expressed concern over the infiltration attempt.
> 
> The announcement was made after Prime Minister Modi chaired a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) where the DGMO gave a detailed presentation of the operation.
> 
> Defence minister Manohar Parrikar, national security adviser Ajit Doval and army chief Dalbir Singh monitored the whole operation in a 'war room' in South Block.
> 
> The PM was kept up to date on all developments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi's War Room: Defence minister Manohar Parrikar, national security adviser Ajit Doval and army chief Dalbir Singh monitored the whole operation in a 'war room' in South Block
> 
> A nationwide alert was sounded as the government anticipated retaliation by Pakistani forces.
> 
> The border areas were vacated and the air force and navy were put on standby.
> 
> Even during the 1999 Kargil war India didn't cross the LoC. However, this time the government gave a clear mandate to the army to go across the border and attack.
> 
> The Indian Army maintained that the targets of the strikes were terrorists and asked the Pakistan army to cooperate.
> 
> The Pakistan foreign office summoned Indian high commissioner in Islamabad Gautam Bambawale and registered a protest against cross-border firing killing two Pakistani soldiers.
> 
> Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said in a statement: “Our intent for a peaceful neighborhood should not be mistaken as our weakness.
> 
> “Our valiant forces are fully capable of defending the territorial integrity of the country.”
> 
> India’s bold move has given new dimension to the tactical operations.
> 
> Sources said the idea was to make a statement and send a strong message that military strikes against India will no longer go unpunished.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...ng-38-jihadis-two-handlers.html#ixzz4LiaDkUO1
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



*Sir G according to this and pic below your troops did not cross LoC !!!!!!!!!! Is that what media saying now??
This is what our ISPR said cross border or CROSS LoC attack , 
which faced Pakistani Patrolling and got hit by our side and bodies of your solders are there because the army left them while retreating and did not pick them up because so close to LoC(In direct lane of fire).



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viny

sbh02 said:


> This was a political stunt, and Indian citizens (non-Modi fans) are questioning the account themselves. The fact that the Indian Army and government has failed to come up with answers shows it was a political stunt by India to relieve some pressure off Modi. Otherwise, the evidence would have already been out there. Peace.



Its being wise to so release the info thats for public consumption and keep other details secret.
This is first but for sure not the last one, hence expecting detailed response from MOD would be lame. 
Keep your eyes open and ears open and be open to informations without being bias to make filter out right details to make real sense. Else media cooked stories will serve you dog meat on name of beef.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

cerberus said:


> A Standard Operating Procedure(SOP) after an embarrassment of international order is plausible deniability. This is done to boost the country's morale. Expected Pakistani response.
> 
> When they can deny Abottabad operation by saying PAF scrambled F16 and downed Stealth USAF choppers, this deniability is nothing new.
> 
> DGMO Lt. Gen Ranbir Singh confirming this, verified by Cabinet ministers plus Prime Minister Modi . Started 12:30 am and ended around 3:30am last night . Unit that was involved was Para-Sf - the most elite special operations unit.
> 
> Pakistani journalist Wajahat Jahangir says that he feels that Pakistani Govt/Military is downplaying this incident to save embarrassment.



so you fired on our positions and martyred 2 of our jawans....and we paid back in kind

you indians are funny as shit. You need to re-visit the term "surgical strikes" and familiarize yourself w/it you lot are a confused people.

follow the current news if you want to know our response we already have 1 of your guys in our custody....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sbh02

Viny said:


> Its being wise to so release the info thats for public consumption and keep other details secret.
> This is first but for sure not the last one, hence expecting detailed response from MOD would be lame.
> Keep your eyes open and ears open and be open to informations without being bias to make filter out right details to make real sense. Else media cooked stories will serve you dog meat on name of beef.



First answer the questions from your own fellow citizens before trying to convince others of your account.


----------



## zebra7

MilSpec said:


> I have exhausted myself repeating myself over the years. I don't like to criticize our own people over and over again. If you think India is taking the right steps, then good for you, I envy your optimism, I continue to be underwhelmed.



Lets have the faith then !!!


----------



## Nilgiri

Khan_21 said:


> How did Indian army cross over 2 km into our territory when PAF and army were alert ?. If it was any other day pre - urhi I would have believed some part of your side about catching us offguard.



Countless members have talked about how low military presence your side of Kashmir has (in order to upend their claims of massive presence in India portion). So I have no idea about what the density of Pak forces are at the LoC even when they are "prepared"....especially during the night time and what the SOP is around the specific areas. This is stuff only people actually there (and eyes in the skies) would know and understand. Everything else is speculation and hearsay...even what local soldiers may or may not be forced to say for sticking to the official lines of both sides....because no one is going to give away actual operational conditions and parameters. You would be surprised to know just how many holes and gaps there were even with both forces in war ready mode in 2001 "eyeball to eyeball" as many commentators put it. Constant surveillance is really not so solid and constant as one would think....especially if one side is thinking about evasion and intrusion.

How do you for example think the terrorist infiltrators still get into India even with increased surveillance over the years...even when the situation is extremely tense after various incidents?

Even with preparation there will be vulnerable areas, no defense is utterly perfect and complete....especially when India has CARTOSAT providing real time data....and prior experience of smaller strikes across the border.



Khan_21 said:


> Not only did your army come 2 km inside they were there for 4 hours at 8 different locations without getting detected at the most heavily guarded border in the world? And to get back they had to use a helicopter. How did they manage that when PAF and our air defence systems were alert ?.



The helicopters stayed on our side all the time and probably kept low (so PAF, air defenses etc really isnt an issue). They were only used for the initial insertion on our side of the LoC, which I would imagine has been done numerous times before even under tense climates, so nothing would have seemed strangely out of order even if Pakistan somehow got wind of it observationally.

You have to remember just how little 2 -3 kilometres is really. These are areas that the forces on each side would know like the back of their hand (along with all the routes and weaknesses)....given the horizon available from the terrain in the area. Also the reason why it was not done in broad daylight (obviously).

As for the time portion of it, more details will have to emerge. It is not specified anywhere when the actual firefight portion of it commenced. Just that 2 AM was when the insertion started....and 4.30 AM was when the last soldier got back. I would assume a large part of the initial time was spent in the cautious traversing....exiting would be quicker since it would have been under the cover of appropriate fire (artillery and otherwise).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New Resolve

Indian Jatt said:


> dude you dont just move mechanised infantry from bhawalpur punjab to border just for 2 soldiers, rest you are wise....



dude chill, opportunity is ours to avail or not. U are misinformed


----------



## Windjammer

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> so you fired on our positions and martyred 2 of our jawans....and we paid back in kind
> 
> you indians are funny as shit. You need to re-visit the term "surgical strikes" and familiarize yourself w/it you lot are a confused people.
> 
> follow the current news if you want to know our response we already have 1 of your guys in our custody....



Actually the mission would have been successful but the Donkey carrying surgical equipment got captured and now along with an Indian Monkey we also have the Donkey. 
And Indians don't have the brains to question their army, how was this a surgical strike when India lost more soldiers, one captured, while Pakistan has released some footage of warming up the Indians, what do the Indians have to show for their big adventure except the usual bravado of creating terminologies for the bewildered home audience.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Jatt

New Resolve said:


> dude chill, opportunity is ours to avail or not. U are misinformed


Misinformed? bhawalpur is 100km from Indian border, your XXXI Corps are located their, it is definitely the first ones you have moved....


----------



## New Resolve

Indian Jatt said:


> Misinformed? bhawalpur is 100km from Indian border, your XXXI Corps are located their, it is definitely the first ones you have moved....



There's no point and no interest considering the *Sir G Kul strikes are being seen as an Own Goal. *


----------



## sbh02

Indian Jatt said:


> Misinformed? bhawalpur is 100km from Indian border, your XXXI Corps are located their, it is definitely the first ones you have moved....



(Non-Indian) credible source that this has happened?


----------



## sbh02

Indian Jatt said:


> so why moving 60000 men?
> 
> 
> *NO*



You and your war mongering media then it is then!


----------



## New Resolve

Indian Jatt said:


> so why moving 60000 men?



As per who?, dont quote indian sources they have lost all credibility after Sir G Kul Fiasco.


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal Khan 777 said:


> I am a pilot son. I have no knowledge of space vehicles. Indeed it is a great achievement of India. However, i have nothing to contribute there.



Sure



Windjammer said:


> how was this a surgical strike when India lost more soldiers, one captured,



Wow, when did that happen.


----------



## abrar khan

dear
Truly speaking I did send some words attached to this link which some how erased while sending my error.
I think you are a descent Indian member unlike many on PDF, and assumed that you will understand the self explanatory article quoted from theguardian that why I have gone to that extend to consider your PM Modi from the race of monkey, though most of the people all over the world call him ... butcher of Gujarat, and a sick man.. for that ultimate reasons he was banned to US and UK before he took the oath as PM. Kindly read below article as human. I have just pasted one para if you don't have time to read this long article from an Indian author, which may be quite uneasy for a common Indian.
An indian article as Indian only accept made in India source.
You may give another negative rating to me for calling you pm less than a human.
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...endra-modi-massacre-next-prime-minister-india
Let's look at the carnage of 2002 first. On 27 February that year, a train coach carrying Hindu pilgrims caught fire in Godhra station in Gujarat. Fifty-eight people died. Within hours and without a shred of evidence, Modi declared that the Pakistani secret services had been to blame; he then had the charred bodies paraded in the main city of Ahmedabad; and let his own party support a state-wide strike for three days. What followed was mass bloodshed: 1,000 dead on official estimates, more than 2,000 by independent tallies.
The vast majority of those who died were Muslim. Mobs of men dragged women and young girls out of their homes and raped them. In 2007, the investigative magazine Tehelka recorded boasts from some of the ringleaders. One, Babu Bajrangi, boasted of how he slit open the womb of a pregnant woman


Joe Shearer said:


> How is this linked to members of PDF misbehaving? Is this a justification?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Windjammer said:


> From the info i was able to gather is that it was more a case of the so called surgical strike being pre-empted , the Indians were challenged as they moved towards the border, which prompted the Indians to open fire martyring our two Jawans, the PA replied in kind and killed 6 to 8 Indian soldiers as they ran away. Fearing Pakistani fire, the Indians haven't yet recovered their dead bodies. Since the Indian strike force was countered and forced to retreat, they decided to cook up some stories. to cover their failure.









Psychic said:


> I would like to make a few points.
> 
> 1- Pakistani Army maintains a heavy presence along the LOC, it is impossible that such a heavy force could have engaged militants inside Pakistani territory for more than 4 hours and made it back on foot without losing a single soldier.
> 
> *2- There are no "terror camps" within 2km of the LOC. Only a fool would place such camps right at the border. The camps are deep inside Punjab. The so called launch pads don't have that many militants and in any case, the militants trained in Pakistan are well trained and fight fanatically.*
> 
> 3- The Indians provided no proof of any 'surgical strike'. No photos, no images of destroyed camps etc.
> 
> 4- Many Indians make a claim that 2 Pakistani soldiers died is a proof of the surgical strikes. No, it is not. In the past, both sides have killed each other's soldiers in artillery shelling, mortar shelling, sniping and cross border raids/ambushes.
> 
> 5- What my source and sources of several Pakistani media persons confirm is that the Indians did try to cross the LOC or they did try to attack Pakistan army posts (The post in Leepa sector was directly attacked) but all of their raiding parties were repulsed in each sector. They suffered heavy casualties and at least 8 of their men were killed.
> 
> Now what I think of those attacks is that these raids were conducted to exact revenge of the Uri attacks by killing Pakistani soldiers in their posts and escalating the situation along the LOC to raise the morale of Indian Army, government and public in a short localized conflict. The attacks were not 'surgical strikes' from what I know. The Indians attacked a post manned by elements of 8 NLI directly in Leepa sector, the case may be the same in other areas.
> 
> 6- Now why the Indian DGMO claimed to have conducted surgical strikes. The answer is very simple, for face saving.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Oscar @hellfire @notorious_eagle @WAJsal @graphican



Dude you just admitted in point 2 that there are terror camps inside your territory and you guys train terrorist


----------



## sbh02

Indian Jatt said:


> you already have 5 corps from karachi and 2 strike core from multan there and now XXXI corps from bhawalpur....its not an exercise anymore.....
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-adjoining-Jaisalmer/articleshow/54555612.cms



I asked you for a non-Indian source. 

We know your jingoistic/hysterical media has a habit of lying, just like when they reported that the Russians had cancelled their military exercises with Pakistan on India's request.


----------



## Windjammer

gslv mk3 said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, when did that happen.


Actually it happened yesterday, which bit did you deliberately missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jatt

sbh02 said:


> I asked you for a non-Indian source.
> 
> We know your jingoistic/hysterical media has a habit of lying, just like when they reported that the Russians had cancelled their military exercises with Pakistan on India's request.


you dont know where your 5 corps and 2 strike core are??


----------



## New Resolve

Indian Jatt said:


> you dont know where your 5 corps and 2 strike core are??



They are glued to the TV enjoying the Sir G Kul fiasco.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jatt

New Resolve said:


> They are glued to the TV enjoying the Sir G Kul fiasco.


hmm then its good....


----------



## Jawad iqbal




----------



## gslv mk3

Windjammer said:


> Actually it happened yesterday, which bit did you deliberately missed.



Nothing happened. One unrelated soldier from 37 RR was captured.

No casualties have been reported from the Indian side, either in this operation or the cross border shelling of Indian posts.


----------



## Areesh

So any proof shared by India about this imaginary surgical strike?? Anything???


----------



## abrar khan

> ="sachin10, post: 8749542, member: 134247"]We believe our Army and you believe yours.. It depends on which of the 2 Armies have more credibility.. And credibility cant be decided as the party which looses will call the deciding athourity ad biased...


Who will decide the credibility? At least you and me cannot.


sachin10 said:


> We believe our Army and you believe yours.. It depends on which of the 2 Armies have more credibility.. And credibility cant be decided as the party which looses will call the deciding athourity ad biased...


----------



## sbh02

Areesh said:


> So any proof shared by India about this imaginary surgical strike?? Anything???



The funny thing is, even the statement from the Indian DGMO talked about action along the LOC, not across the LOC. 

The Indian media made that interpolation, and started filling in the masala for their Bollywood premiere.


----------



## Areesh

sbh02 said:


> The funny thing is, even the statement from the Indian DGMO talked about action along the LOC, not across the LOC.
> 
> The Indian media made that interpolation, and started filling in the masala for their Bollywood premiere.



Indian DGMO deliberately kept ambiguity in his presser. To keep his foolish nation celebrating on something that never happened.


----------



## Windjammer

gslv mk3 said:


> Nothing happened. One unrelated soldier from 37 RR was captured.
> 
> No casualties have been reported from the Indian side, either in this operation or the cross border shelling of Indian posts.


And how do you think he got captured , albeit your army confirmed it but so far they have come up with lame excuses like he inadvertently crossed over or he is a deserter, as for no casualties, what has India got to show for it's tall claims.
Anyways watch the videos then ndecide.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1505779626104484










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=312687125756809


----------



## gslv mk3

Windjammer said:


> And how do you think he got captured , albeit your army confirmed it but so far they have come up with lame excuses like he inadvertently crossed over or he is a deserter, as for no casualties, what h



Here comes another 'video proof'. The fact is that Pakistani claim of killing whatever number of Indian soldiers is bull-shit & this has been confirmed by the Indian Army.


----------



## HowkEye

Areesh said:


> Indian DGMO deliberately kept ambiguity in his presser. To keep his foolish nation celebrating on something that never happened.


Yes we are fools in your views and you in ours...
Our PM has already diverted his attention to another important issues. You should have stopped talking about it as it never happened according to PA...


----------



## Areesh

HowkEye said:


> Yes we are fools in your views and you in ours...
> Our PM has already diverted his attention to another important issues. You should have stopped talking about it as it never happened according to PA...



It is a defense forum. It is obvious we would discuss "surgical strikes". Even if they are fake and never happened.


----------



## Bilal Khan 777

now lets get serious here.

LOC is not working boundary. Any skirmish can happen there. It is not an attack on Pakistan as per international law.
The claim of Indian casualties, and loosing two of its own soldiers, its obvious something happened, either a skirmish or Infiltration. Pakistan will never admit to the actual events. On the other hand, Indian side could also be exaggerating a botched or failed infiltration attempt, for the consumption of their people. They will never admit what really happened. It is further possible that on both sides, the governments are on same page, and exchanging notes, to find some kind of face saving for URI, and Pakistan denying it that nothing happened. This saber rattling will continue and then die down. Indian security failure of Uri will be forgotten, and Kashmir's human rights will also be old news. Pakistan will also greatly benefit the country focusing on the loud Anti India rhetoric and all local political movements against NS corruption will be ignored or fizzle out. This is how international politics really works.
BR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HowkEye

Windjammer said:


> And how do you think he got captured , albeit your army confirmed it but so far they have come up with lame excuses like he inadvertently crossed over or he is a deserter, as for no casualties, what has India got to show for it's tall claims.
> Anyways watch the videos then ndecide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1505779626104484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=312687125756809


Lol...what anchor is trying to prove here...Yechuri never said army fooled us. He just saying no details are available.
Bhai namak-mirch to lagana sikh lo....


----------



## Windjammer

gslv mk3 said:


> Here comes another 'video proof'. The fact is that Pakistani claim of killing whatever number of Indian soldiers is bull-shit & this has been confirmed by the Indian Army.


And the so called surgical strike is also meant for the absent minded, who don't have the comprehension to question what proof does the IA have to back the nonsensical claims, so far you people can't even decide how the Indian soldiers allegedly entered into Pakistan and how come we have one of them captured.


----------



## New World

coffee_cup said:


> "SirGKal" strikes,


i have been seeing this "Sir G Kal " words from 2 days. can anybody explain this. what is this?


----------



## HowkEye

Areesh said:


> It is a defense forum. It is obvious we would discuss "surgical strikes". Even if they are fake and never happened.


Agree, but repeating same thing is not going to change reality. If strike ever happened everyone will get details, if it did not then obviously we will be running to save our faces...


----------



## Areesh

HowkEye said:


> Agree, but repeating same thing is not going to change reality. If strike ever happened everyone will get details, if it did not then obviously we will be running to save our faces...



Sure. I was just asking people if anything has been shared by India or not??


----------



## HSM

HowkEye said:


> Lol...what anchor is trying to prove here...Yechuri never said army fooled us. He just saying no details are available.
> Bhai namak-mirch to lagana sikh lo....


Ok, So we believe you. Surgical Strikes happened. You are mighty and you won. Now do not blame us when you troops are killed by freedom fighters. As you say, you have detroyed the so called terror pads


----------



## sbh02

An open challenge to Bhartis here:

Name the groups whose camps were targeted, the names of operatives killed; and where (specific names of places) exactly they were killed?

Your government actively places blame on LeT and JeM, I am surprised they did not mention the name of groups they targeted across the LOC.


----------



## Mrc

Surgical strikes on what by the way?? 
Militant pads within 2km of LOC ?? Thats it self laughable...


----------



## Shot-Caller

New World said:


> i have been seeing this "Sir G Kal " words from 2 days. can anybody explain this. what is this?


Surgical (world) = Sir g kal (India)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Joe Shearer

abrar khan said:


> dear
> Truly speaking I did send some words attached to this link which some how erased while sending my error.
> I think you are a descent Indian member unlike many on PDF, and assumed that you will understand the self explanatory article quoted from theguardian that why I have gone to that extend to consider your PM Modi from the race of monkey, though most of the people all over the world call him ... butcher of Gujarat, and a sick man.. for that ultimate reasons he was banned to US and UK before he took the oath as PM. Kindly read below article as human. I have just pasted one para if you don't have time to read this long article from an Indian author, which may be quite uneasy for a common Indian.
> An indian article as Indian only accept made in India source.
> You may give another negative rating to me for calling you pm less than a human.
> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...endra-modi-massacre-next-prime-minister-india
> Let's look at the carnage of 2002 first. On 27 February that year, a train coach carrying Hindu pilgrims caught fire in Godhra station in Gujarat. Fifty-eight people died. Within hours and without a shred of evidence, Modi declared that the Pakistani secret services had been to blame; he then had the charred bodies paraded in the main city of Ahmedabad; and let his own party support a state-wide strike for three days. What followed was mass bloodshed: 1,000 dead on official estimates, more than 2,000 by independent tallies.
> The vast majority of those who died were Muslim. Mobs of men dragged women and young girls out of their homes and raped them. In 2007, the investigative magazine Tehelka recorded boasts from some of the ringleaders. One, Babu Bajrangi, boasted of how he slit open the womb of a pregnant woman



You'd be surprised at my reaction. Really surprised. 

Are you willing to edit your post and take out any reference to Modi being a monkey?


----------



## HowkEye

Areesh said:


> Sure. I was just asking people if anything has been shared by India or not??


not yet....except press conference nothing much. you will agree that India will not do any such acts without extensive planning. If releasing details is part of plan we will get it...toady or tomorrow else we be fighting like fools with propaganda posted by our media (both sides)


----------



## gslv mk3

Windjammer said:


> And the so called surgical strike is also meant for the absent minded, who don't have the comprehension to question what proof does the IA have to back the nonsensical claims, so far you people can't even decide how the Indian soldiers allegedly entered into Pakistan and how come we have one of them capture



They will release proof if the folks at Delhi approve. Wait for it.

Army has dismissed claims of casualties on our side. So...


----------



## HowkEye

HSM said:


> Ok, So we believe you. Surgical Strikes happened. You are mighty and you won. Now do not blame us when you troops are killed by freedom fighters. As you say, you have detroyed the so called terror pads


sure....we will do it again. As per ex COAS Gen Bikram Singh, this was not the first time we crossed LOC


----------



## sms

Windjammer said:


> And how do you think he got captured , albeit your army confirmed it but so far they have come up with lame excuses like he inadvertently crossed over or he is a deserter, as for no casualties, what has India got to show for it's tall claims.
> Anyways watch the videos then ndecide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1505779626104484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=312687125756809



No Sir, Contrary to your belief our intent was to repeat or emulate Pakistan's magnificent Kargil operation but failed miserably, because unlike Pakistan Indians are the shameless and coward people, dared not to stay back in Pakistani territory and did not have guts to go knock uncle sams door with begging bowl.


----------



## Areesh

HowkEye said:


> not yet....except press conference nothing much. you will agree that India will not do any such acts without extensive planning. If releasing details is part of plan we will get it...toady or tomorrow else we be fighting like fools with propaganda posted by our media (both sides)



Well we are waiting to see what India has for us as "proofs". Lets see.


----------



## Windjammer

gslv mk3 said:


> They will release proof if the folks at Delhi approve. Wait for it.
> 
> Army has dismissed claims of casualties on our side. So...


Ironically folks in Delhi were quick to show bodies being handed over in Kargil, Ajmal Kasab giving interview from hospital bed, the captured Pakistani Pigeon, live footage of the fishing boat but when it comes to making tall claims, the folks in Delhi seem to suffer from shy symptoms.....
There were reports of 5 to 8 Indian soldiers bodies waiting to be recovered.....so.


----------



## HowkEye

Areesh said:


> Well we are waiting to see what India has for us as "proofs". Lets see.


Its not i dont believe IA, but trust me we are more desperately waiting for details than you...no one accept keyboard warriors want any serious escalation from any of the side of the border....


----------



## gslv mk3

Windjammer said:


> Ironically folks in Delhi were quick to show bodies being handed over in Kargil, Ajmal Kasab giving interview from hospital bed, the captured Pakistani Pigeon, live footage of the fishing boat but when it comes to making tall claims, the folks in Delhi seem to suffer from shy symptoms.....
> There were reports of 5 to 8 Indian soldiers bodies waiting to be recovered.....so.



Blah blah...

It was 22 earlier. Did 14 of them came back from death somehow?


----------



## sbh02

I don't understand the Bharti sarkar mentality:

- Right after the Uri incident, they blamed the incident on LeT (JeM before them) immediately without doing any investigations, saying the attack was staged from Pakistan.

- Now, after such a hard hitting "surgical strike", they are not willing to name the groups whose terror pads they hit (or where were they hit), the same groups they are so willing to name without doing any investigations. 

A challenge to all Bhartis.


----------



## maximuswarrior

India is in the mood of warmongering and hysteria. Let them bark. The temper will cool down. It eventually always does. In the meanwhile, an eye for an eye. Any aggression should be met with full force. They have been red faced in Kashmir. The world has paid no attention to their barking and accusations. Instead the UN has demanded access to the valley to report on the atrocities.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

New World said:


> i have been seeing this "Sir G Kal " words from 2 days. can anybody explain this. what is this?


Sir G Kal means "Sir, tommorow" in hindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

sms said:


> No Sir, Contrary to your belief our intent was to repeat or emulate Pakistan's magnificent Kargil operation but failed miserably, because unlike Pakistan Indians are the shameless and coward people, dared not to stay back in Pakistani territory and did not have guts to go knock uncle sams door with begging bowl.


Well you are brave enough to beg Uncle Sam not to sell us mere 8 F-16s, albeit you consider yourself some micro power or there of. !!



gslv mk3 said:


> Blah blah...
> 
> It was 22 earlier. Did 14 of them came back from death somehow?



Being victim of your own propgandist media, you must be accustomed to all the Blah Blah....
Get your facts right as what was the official figure....not quoted by any media house.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

India did surgical strikes, and i confirmed it, and i dont know why Pakistani media not telling the truth, i also knew the exact location of these strikes.

"On the Nose of Shipla shetty," and some one also saying " and the news are coming that these surgical strikes also took place on ":Ashwariya's lips"..


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781394115053383680


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Stop him please he is causing butt hurt to Indians ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shot-Caller

Thunder Bolt said:


> Stop him please he is causing butt hurt to Indians ...........


That is absolutely true. Specially the last one.


----------



## Cash GK

Thunder Bolt said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1505308996151547


AS PAKISTANI.. I MUST SAY.... who will take care of his kids.. as for sure he is dead.... i dont think modi care abut him.. he was killed with one short.. and his kids will suffer all of heir life.... this morn modi, he loves blood but he took wrong direction and wrong enemy


----------



## MM_Haider

HowkEye said:


> sure....we will do it again. As per ex COAS Gen Bikram Singh, this was not the first time we crossed LOC



You think Mr. Chohan was captured by PA on Pak side? Lol


----------



## New Resolve

Appears Pak sniper teams are operating on the other side of LOC, picking off easy targets.


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan will respond to Indian 'provocations', warns its UN envoy

Across the thin line: Cross-LoC strikes have occurred before, owning it this time was a political call

It seems as if the Americans had indicated to Delhi, in the wake of the Uri attack, that if the Indian side carried out a covert strike and took out a few people, it would look the other way.

*India looks at more ways to pressure Pakistan:*


----------



## Cash GK

Mahavir said:


> Beta you want to see such videos from your side where your fwd bunkers have been razed to the ground boys blown to smithereens??? PA regulars who got killed whose gonna mourn for them except their family members Nawaz Shariff??? Grow up these video's do not proove anything except for inflating your already inflated EGO that INDIAN's cant harm you.


i was expecting bag bag as per my experience with Indians........ even yesterday i have friends from indian punajab.. and they are very afraid of war.. they were telling me what they have faced in 1965.... they were trying to ask me if Pak will spare them in indian punjab..... i told them i am not the army man nor government person i am like you guys.. i dont know what will happen there. but i assure you pakistan will help Indian Punjab.. they were very happy after listening that


----------



## LadyFinger

Indians are getting a bit too overconfident by everyday! Seems like a fall is near, someone will get hurt.


----------



## Patriots




----------



## Cash GK

Mahavir said:


> Well how sweet and surprising i heard something similar from ypur side of punjab too from my friends they were asking if we would we rolling down thier or not,to which i simply said better sense and justice shall prevail. A ll the people living in the border area have suffered in the past and will again suffer in the future because i simply see no end to the hatred.


you most welcom try what ever you do.. we resepct brave enemy. not bollywood stuf ..... i have sings my partner here.. trust me.. they have been promise by pak if they get kalistan.. they will have free entry to guronank mazar.. they are very happy.. i am telling what i have seen them in England ,Spain and Germany....


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New World

Shot-Caller said:


> Surgical (world) = Sir g kal (India)


HAHAHAH... Sir G Kal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

To hum likhenge na chacha Ji. We will write the next chapter, that will be pretty scary for all kids to read. Rated: R material.


Mahavir said:


> The Goons are those who showed Pak its *AUKAAT* on the ground without much shouting from their mouth, they let the guns do the talking. Agar abhi bhi yaad na aaya ho toh Bangladesh ki History padh lena kyoki tumhari history books main 71 ka chapter nai milega.


----------



## LadyFinger

You are amused so easily!


Mahavir said:


> Man you Pakis never fail to amuse me,5 years and your a authority on India right??? chal good for you will sigh a petition for you to become the next NSA for Pak till then keep riding high.


----------



## nomi007

*0000000000004PARMANO BOMB00000000000000*


----------



## LadyFinger

Aray bitya hun chacha ji, acha hua apne sponsor kardia, kitne diyaluo hain aap. . .


Mahavir said:


> Toh likh na Beta Likh kaun rok raha hain, print karane k paise bhi hum hi dedenge.


----------



## Cash GK

Mahavir said:


> Man you Pakis never fail to amuse me,5 years and your a authority on India right??? chal good for you will sigh a petition for you to become the next NSA for Pak till then keep riding high.


Keep denying... Your system is easy to play....it does not efect us


----------



## salarsikander

hacker J said:


> which really did then you don't have


Why dont we have a right ? After al you lot are accusing us of a big thing here. 
Second, if OLB did occur where is his body ? Saddam execution as shown, and so was gaddafi's yet OBL the guys who gave American Military a run for 1.2 trillion dollar and was hunted down like rat for over 12 years why was his body not shown ? Where are the WMD'S of Iraq that US claimed before invasion ? 
Now don't me start on Mumbai drama too


----------



## indiatester

This is the best operation I have seen.

Indian public is happy
Pakistani public doesn't believe it

In the same spirit, I guess a few more operations won't hurt anyone.


----------



## salarsikander

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Max @django
> 
> @salarsikander
> 
> @graphican
> 
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Areesh


Dont quote me unnecessarily in a blank post ,


----------



## hussain0216

Khan_21 said:


> My 2 cents
> 
> How did Indian army cross over 2 km into our territory when PAF and army were alert ?. If it was any other day pre - urhi I would have believed some part of your side about catching us offguard.
> 
> Not only did your army come 2 km inside they were there for 4 hours at 8 different locations without getting detected at the most heavily guarded border in the world? And to get back they had to use a helicopter. How did they manage that when PAF and our air defence systems were alert ?.





indiatester said:


> This is the best operation I have seen.
> 
> Indian public is happy
> Pakistani public doesn't believe it
> 
> In the same spirit, I guess a few more operations won't hurt anyone.



Depends?

Do 20 indian soldiers have to be burnt to death before every imaginary operation?


----------



## trident2010

Lol .. India openly declared that they crossed LoC to pakistan occupied kashmir and killed many terrorists and pakistani soldiers. Now pakistan should retaliate with their full force and do the similar strike inside India. What are they waiting for?? 

Aise to naa karo yaar. Ab to pit gaye ho, apne tayyare bhejo Aatami hatiyaroo ke saath yaar. Evil yinduoo ki dhoti to geeli karo, woh aapke terrorists ki kurti pajami phaad aaye ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

hussain0216 said:


> Depends?
> 
> Do 20 indian soldiers have to be burnt to death before every imaginary operation?



I am sure you will try.
I am happy with our imaginary operations.


----------



## Mrc

Their DGMO is doing operation every night on his........weapon


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Mrc

This was not a strike... it was trolling..at national level


----------



## Shot-Caller

indiatester said:


> This is the best operation I have seen.
> 
> Indian public is happy
> Pakistani public doesn't believe it
> 
> In the same spirit, I guess a few more operations won't hurt anyone.


If imaginary operations keep you happy even after being exposed with proof, you might as well imagine you have a lamborghini and you are rolling on the streets of miami.



Zarvan said:


> View attachment 339363


This happens when your media,army and govt fools you into believing you can carry out a stealth operation as successful as the super power since you are a super power in the making.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Shot-Caller said:


> If imaginary operations keep you happy even after being exposed with proof, you might as well imagine you have a lamborghini and you are rolling on the streets of miami.
> 
> 
> This happens when your media,army and govt fools you into believing you can carry out a stealth operation as successful as the super power since you are a super power in the making.


Even Osama operation I am more than sure Pakistan was part of it but would never admit due to obvious reasons


----------



## el che

salarsikander said:


> Why dont we have a right ? After al you lot are accusing us of a big thing here.
> Second, if OLB did occur where is his body ? Saddam execution as shown, and so was gaddafi's yet OBL the guys who gave American Military a run for 1.2 trillion dollar and was hunted down like rat for over 12 years why was his body not shown ? Where are the WMD'S of Iraq that US claimed before invasion ?
> Now don't me start on Mumbai drama too


Lets accept that OBL kill was staged by the Americans. But can you give a logical answer why the venue was military town abbottabad and that too near military complex. The stage could have been some hinterland of Pakistan of Afghanistan. Why US chose this venue to humiliate its war partner with this lie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

el che said:


> Lets accept that OBL kill was staged by the Americans. But can you give a logical answer why the venue was military town abbottabad and that too near military complex. The stage could have been some hinterland of Pakistan of Afghanistan. Why US chose this venue to humiliate its war partner with this lie?


That question can better be Ask by US administration. They needed to withdrawal from Afg'stan. I am not sure Why the corrupt Pak administration agreed to it


----------



## el che

salarsikander said:


> That question can better be Ask by US administration. They needed to withdrawal from Afg'stan. I am not sure Why the corrupt Pak administration agreed to it


You mean Pakistan govt was aware of the drama? Still the question remains why this particular venue was chosen. Who benefits if OBL is known be killed in a highly Pakistani militarized area. 

The unavailability of a logical explanation makes OBL found in Abbottabad acceptable.


----------



## salarsikander

el che said:


> The unavailability of a logical explanation makes OBL found in Abbottabad acceptable


Thats a stupid conclusion to make. One cannot understand that after so much effort why was the body not show to world at large ? And why it matched with the timing of withdrawal of NATO



el che said:


> The unavailability of a logical explanation makes OBL found in Abbottabad acceptable.


The absence of such information does not automatically means that He was there, unless a person with Hatred for Pakistan says it so. The past history of Iraq invasion is filled with all lies proof enough to show what can happen. 

I dont have repeat myself over and over again to bharati's trolls


----------



## Psychic

noksss said:


> Dude you just admitted in point 2 that there are terror camps inside your territory and you guys train terrorist


I know and I wont deny it.
PS I dont consider them terrorists.

Edit: WE dont train them. they have their own instructors in masekars.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Psychic said:


> I know and I wont deny it.
> PS I dont consider them terrorists.


That's the spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

SarthakGanguly said:


> That's the spirit.


Yes


----------



## IndoCarib

*Pak’s denial has to end, appreciate PM Modi’s boldness: Afghan envoy on surgical strikes*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...al-strikes-afghanistan-narendra-modi-3057634/


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> Perfect story line for the sequel of that "ghus ke mare gein" bollywood movie don't remember it's name
> @django @Zibago @Mentee @Moonlight


This entire raid was concocted from the script of a Saif Ali Khan Bollywood movie lol.Kudos yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

The Sandman said:


> Perfect story line for the sequel of that "ghus ke mare gein" bollywood movie don't remember it's name
> @django @Zibago @Mentee @Moonlight


Apny Ghr m 



cyclops said:


>


In the Indian media and military circles-----


----------



## Mrc

Total utter and complete bullshit...
What was the plan to extract own casualities??

This is how ops are done?? 
Ya main chutya hoon ya indian DGMO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Mrc said:


> Total utter and complete bullshit...
> What was the plan to extract own casualities??
> 
> This is how ops are done??
> Ya main chutya hoon ya indian DGMO


Wouldn't the PA be patrolling extra heavily near these so called launch pads. After all, these are our assets, according to Indians. Wouldnt we be near or around the camps to provide them security? 

And here these camps got engaged by the indians for close to four hours and no PA in sight. I'll even believe they jammed our radars, did they jam our eyes and plug our ears also?


----------



## Mrc

iPhone said:


> Wouldn't the PA be patrolling extra heavily near these so called launch pads. After all, these are our assets, according to Indians. Wouldnt we be near or around the camps to provide them security?
> 
> And here these camps got engaged by the indians for close to four hours and no PA in sight. I'll even believe they jammed our radars, did they jam our eyes and plug our ears also?




You go into enemy territory , u need an evacuation plan.. what if your commandoes meet with a patrol party ... what if you have 2 dead 2 wounded... are you going to carry them on your backs an trekk 10 hours through mountains as indians are saying??
You send in a heli....it most likely will be shot down... than what??

Am i idiot?? Or DGMO is??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Mrc said:


> Total utter and complete bullshit...
> What was the plan to extract own casualities??
> 
> This is how ops are done??
> Ya main chutya hoon ya indian DGMO



They claim they hacked TPS-77 radar but what about AWACS, F-16s which are continuously Patrolling skies, also IIR/EO system tracking skies and border areas. Indians are to much lying. They have show concrete evidence with authentication from US or some other country.



iPhone said:


> Wouldn't the PA be patrolling extra heavily near these so called launch pads. After all, these are our assets, according to Indians. Wouldnt we be near or around the camps to provide them security?
> 
> And here these camps got engaged by the indians for close to four hours and no PA in sight. I'll even believe they jammed our radars, did they jam our eyes and plug our ears also?



Usually if intel report threat of attack then aggressive patrolling or recce patrolling are done by PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

Mrc said:


> Total utter and complete bullshit...
> What was the plan to extract own casualities??
> 
> This is how ops are done??
> Ya main chutya hoon ya indian DGMO


Well that was easy... INDIAN DGMO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Mrc said:


> You go into enemy territory , u need an evacuation plan.. what if your commandoes meet with a patrol party ... what if you have 2 dead 2 wounded... are you going to carry them on your backs an trekk 10 hours through mountains as indians are saying??
> You send in a heli....it most likely will be shot down... than what??
> 
> Am i idiot?? Or DGMO is??


Apparently, it's working on their public and they're eating this shit up. Maybe the public too is glad they got some face saving like their government and just relieved to move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hb7779

From now on India will start and win all wars in the studios of Time of India. Soon Arnab Goo Swami will report that Pakistan has been captured by their forces despite having no proof. They will continue to repeat the shit hoping it will come true. lol! 
Read this from an independent source. Google it since I cant post the URL. Its from thediplomat 
is-india-capable-of-a-surgical-strike-in-pakistan-controlled-kashmir/


----------



## fallstuff

Looks like PDF Pakistanis having a field day trolling the Indians !!!


----------



## hb7779

India have asked for it with a bullshit story like this. No one in the world believes them yet they keep on harping on it. If it was true, the world powers will be all over it because of danger of nuclear exchange. Since it didn't happened, no one give a hoot. 
Its between two big boys of South Asia. Little midgets should stay out of it or they will be crushed.


----------



## Stealth

Joke of the Century

*"India ke mesaal eek asay bachay ki hey jo class may kudh badboo pehla kar doosray bachoon ka naam lagadeta hey"*

HAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## chander_011

Really. Is the Indian Govt joking just to respond for the sake of anger in it's public. Does that strategy really work in today's media world? Can any of Indian Prime-minister candidate stand in Indian elections by faking a story of surgical strikes? Proof will come as Indian public will ask its govt to release the videos and pics. Presently govt doesnot want to escalate the situation at borders.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

kaykay said:


> They did surgical strike at 20 different locations across LOC against terrorists.....a massive op.


And now Indian are saying 8 different places lmao



sarjenprabhu said:


> *ISI says 3 locations were struck by IA*


Kch B???


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154222987577663


----------



## sachin10

abrar khan said:


> Who will decide the credibility? At least you and me cannot.


Nobody can... as the loosing party will label the deciding athourity as biased and will not except the result...


----------



## fatman17

Starlord said:


> Not completely, but I dont go ahead and start exaggerating on grapevines like many members here.
> @hellfire is somewhat right in that it was a ground incursion with more than usual number of troops, but the term casualties is misleading. 35 or 38 may have been hit but the number killed may not be beyond 5-10. In addition, the attack was in a pretty heavy forested area which does give pretty good cover; so the correct military term is "probing" or "provocation" rather than anything surgical.
> 
> The rest of the chest thumping is just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/military...rs-killed-at-loc.452216/page-59#ixzz4Leg7R79X
> 
> @Dazzler @DESERT FIGHTER @fatman17 your thoughts over this ?



lets assume that the Indian army did infiltrate 1-3 km over the LOC by night and using nallahs and riverine to hide from Pakistani posts, then they attacked the launching pads killing many (whom we really don't know). once the silence is broken and Pakistani forces alerted, then retreating becomes very difficult without suffering casualties mostly of the KIA kind, and since no helos were used to rescue the incursion party, well the rest is history as they say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

#hydra# said:


> Just check with BBC too reported.


But isn't it a fact that excercise is happening.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Basel said:


> *They claim they hacked TPS-77 radar but* what about AWACS, F-16s which are continuously Patrolling skies, also IIR/EO system tracking skies and border areas. Indians are to much lying. They have show concrete evidence with authentication from US or some other country.



Hacked the TPS-77 which is an AESA radar? Is this a joke? 

Are you forgetting since the Uri Attacks, PA was extra vigilant on the borders and was heavily patrolling the area. We have posts and mines throughout the border, infiltration is not an easy thing to do.



fatman17 said:


> lets assume that the Indian army did infiltrate 1-3 km over the LOC by night and using nallahs and riverine to hide from Pakistani posts, then they attacked the launching pads killing many (whom we really don't know). once the silence is broken and Pakistani forces alerted, then retreating becomes very difficult without suffering casualties mostly of the KIA kind, and since no helos were used to rescue the incursion party, well the rest is history as they say.



Sir you're speaking too much from logic, that's not a good thing. We need to take them at their words, and Sunny Deol was leading the attacking party.


----------



## Basel

notorious_eagle said:


> Hacked the TPS-77 which is an AESA radar? Is this a joke?
> 
> Are you forgetting since the Uri Attacks, PA was extra vigilant on the borders and was heavily patrolling the area. We have posts and mines throughout the border, infiltration is not an easy thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir you're speaking too much from logic, that's not a good thing. We need to take them at their words, and Sunny Deol was leading the attacking party.



I know but Indians are claiming all sort of things.


----------



## AsianLion

1. India launches a fake strike (from here on referred to as a 'laindee strike')

2. Media coverage and chest thumping starts

3. Pakistan immediately puts out a press release that there was an attack on a PA post and X number of soldiers were martyred

4. Some corpses are pulled from a freezer and dressed up as soldiers and an attack scene is put together and published in the Pakistani media

5. Outrage is created both in the media and diplomatically

6. India will jump in to take credit for it for domestic political reasons. Let them do that for a couple of days. 

6. Press release is put out that this unprovoked attack will be retaliated against swiftly

7. Before any international pressure to show restraint can materialize, PA attacks one of the preselected targets and takes out ~X number of IA

8. Press release is put out that the attack was avenged as PA came under a second attack

9. India will be hard pressed to deny the attack they took credit for, thus, unable to raise hue and cry for lost IA soldiers

10. They will think twice next time before launching laindee attacks. They will be scratching their heads in private about trading real fatalities for fake ones.

11. rinse and repeat

*Pakistan Rejected India's Claims About Militant Strikes 'Completely'*

by F. BRINLEY BRUTON

SEP 30 2016, 8:34 AM ET

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan "completely" rejected India's claim about sending troops across the border to target suspected militants, insisting Friday its neighbor had fired from its side of the frontier.

The announcement from India on Thursday about conducting "surgical strikes" in Pakistan has ratcheted up tensions between the nuclear-armed neighbors, with India evacuating villages near the border amid concerns about a military escalation.

Pakistan, meanwhile, held an emergency cabinet meeting on Friday to address the situation.

In a statement issued after the session, Pakistan's Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said his country's "commitment for peace must not be construed as weakness."

"Indian aggression poses a serious threat to the regional peace and security," the statement said. "Pakistan will take all necessary steps to protect its people and territorial integrity."

While India said its troops returned safely to base after killing militants numbering in the "double digits," Pakistan's version of events is that Indian forces "resorted to unprovoked firing" across the de facto border between the two countries. Known as the Line of Control, this frontier runs through the Kashmir — a region both countries claim and have fought wars over.

Pakistan Rejects India's Claims About Militant Strikes 'Completely'

http://www.nbcnews.c...pletely-n657311

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...inside-pakistan.452200/page-148#ixzz4MNePSTMl


----------



## GumNaam

indians need to understand that we are actually not asking for proof that the strike happened. We are actually presenting proof that the strike in fact did NOT happen. There's a big difference between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

volatile said:


> i really would like to laugh at what you just wrote ,you even dont have idea what FDI is and what are the factors incorporate it so Cheers ,live and enjoy



I would really love to know more sir... knowledge never hurts anyone... and while you are at it. may be shine some light on he FII part of phoreign money as well


----------



## volatile

mastaan said:


> I would really love to know more sir... knowledge never hurts anyone... and while you are at it. may be shine some light on he FII part of phoreign money as well


My friend check my previous posts you will get all the knowledge you want on econmics


----------



## mastaan

volatile said:


> My friend check my previous posts you will get all the knowledge you want on econmics


not being ironic... Just starting back on pdf after a long time.. if you would kindly put a link, i would gladly read and also ask, if i have queries...


----------



## thrilainmanila

i am a kashmiri raised in the Uk with family in sirinagar, my question to the pakistani members is that why the hell did bajwa decide to show the media the areas of supposed battle several days after the event? it would have made more sense for him to have taken the media within the same hours of india stating it launched the attacks, Does Bajwa think dead bodys lay on the ground in a sensitive area like that for a prolonged period? 
My next question is to the indians, why doesn't india release the footage of the supposed attack? ifs now reached a point in india that if you question the surgical strikes your labelled unpatriotic for demanding basic evidence? 
conclusion
indian did launch a small raid into pakistan but not the extent they claimed, thats why there not releasing footage because they can't back up the big talk.


----------



## Counterpunch

thrilainmanila said:


> i am a kashmiri raised in the Uk with family in sirinagar, my question to the pakistani members is that why the hell did bajwa decide to show the media the areas of supposed battle several days after the event? it would have made more sense for him to have taken the media within the same hours of india stating it launched the attacks, Does Bajwa think dead bodys lay on the ground in a sensitive area like that for a prolonged period?
> My next question is to the indians, why doesn't india release the footage of the supposed attack? ifs now reached a point in india that if you question the surgical strikes your labelled unpatriotic for demanding basic evidence?
> conclusion
> indian did launch a small raid into pakistan but not the extent they claimed, thats why there not releasing footage because they can't back up the big talk.



Bajwa represents the military institution of a sovereign country that has a functioning democracy. It is not like children playing in the street who can act on their own whims. Pakistani government observed the events unfolding and after appropriate discussions in-house chose to take media to the LoC. It is childish to assume that the only evidence of strikes would be lying dead bodies. *There should have been SCARS left if ever there was a SURGERY* - Scars in the shape of scorched earth, burnt bushes or the remains of destroyed 'terrorists' launchpads/infrastructure or similar changes in the natural landscape that would not have been hard to pick by the media

The part of Bajwas briefing that you missed was - he put the map on the table and challenged the media to put their finger on any spot on LoC they wish to visit and the waiting Mi17 would fly them there! That's what is total confidence in your words!

For the Indian part, NO sir! big or small, they didn't cross! I think there is enough material on this forum alone to back it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

mastaan said:


> not being ironic... Just starting back on pdf after a long time.. if you would kindly put a link, i would gladly read and also ask, if i have queries...



https://defence.pk/threads/hit-it-where-it-matters.451656/

some more recent


----------



## mastaan

volatile said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/hit-it-where-it-matters.451656/
> 
> some more recent


Thank you... I am missing Inflation there... and GDP is more about output, than only about investments (though, investments do create output)

Nevertheless, do not know where did i differ from what you are saying on my FDI comment?


----------



## AsianLion

Exclusive: India release surgical strike video footage 18+:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## volatile

mastaan said:


> Thank you... I am missing Inflation there... and GDP is more about output, than only about investments (though, investments do create output)


Hi GDP = Investments + Govt spending in Infrastructure + Consumer Spending + Exports 


mastaan said:


> Nevertheless, do not know where did i differ from what you are saying on my FDI comment?


I need to recheck your comments


----------



## Secret Service

AsianUnion said:


> Exclusive: India release surgical strike video footage 18+:


 they dont even know how to carry a weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AsianLion

secretservice said:


> they dont even know how to carry a weapon.




lol...they look Hauman soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Musafir117 said:


> Khaki chaddi get wet even to look at Pakistani border and you claiming you cross it
> How they did that? They cross by a tunnel? By airdrop and airpick? Your planes get in? Oh man you guys more than jokers to make us laugh.



Well they do have alot of tunnels and underground cities on the border to breed terrorism in Pakistan.


----------

